# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن [نقاش] ++ ديوانية النخبة ++  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## الأرستقراطي

بسم الله وتحية طيبة للجميع      
سيكون هذا الموضوع عبارة عن توصيات واستشارات واستراتيجيات ويوميات مضاربية 
الموضوع مُلك للجميع ما داموا ملتزمين بالأخلاق الاسلامية واحترام الآخر واللياقة الأدبية العامة 
من يجد ان لديه مشاكل بالتداول او مشاكل نفسية انصحه بمتابعة مواضيع اخرى   
وسلامتكم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نبدا في عرض  سلسلة رواية ( يوميات مضارب )  وهي الرواية الاجمل والارقى في خفايا وعالم اسواق المال 
والتي تتحدث عن قصة نجاح وفشل اعظم مضارب في التاريخ وهو ( جيسي ليفرمور )  والتي دوّنها ووثقها  صحفي امريكي قبل 100 عام تقريبا  
انصح جدا بمتابعة الفيديوهات والترجمة بصوت الاستاذ الرائع / راكان العجمي والذي اضفى على الرواية طابعه الخاص باللهجة الكويتية الجميلة المحببة للقلب  
الحلقات عددها 27 حلقة ومدة كل حلقة ما بين 20 - 30 دقيقة   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHk2...lUP5PA59oXuOnH

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اسأل نفسك :  
لماذا يفضل كثير من المتداولين الدخول بالبيع اكثر من الشراء ؟ 
الاحصائيات تقول ان 60 - 70 % من المتداولين يبحثون عن فرص البيع اكثر من بحثهم عن فرص الشراء  
هل يعرف احد الإجابة ؟

----------


## الأرستقراطي

هذا شارت الباوند دولار 
احتاج 333 شمعة شراء اسبوعية ليرتفع 7500 نقطة ثم احتاج 65 شمعة بيعية ليخسر كل ما ارتفعه 
اي 20 % من زمن الصعود احتاجه للهبوط فقط !! 
هل عرفنا السبب الآن ؟

----------


## الأرستقراطي

عندنا مثل في السعودية نقوله اذا رغبنا في بيع شيء نمتلكه بأبخس الاثمان 
نقول : بيعة كلب سرق اهله 
البيع اسهل للنفس البشرية من الشراء 
حين ترغب في شراء سيارة تقوم بالفحص والسؤال ومعرفة كل شيء عنها وعن مالكها السابق  
حين ترغب بالبيع - فانت تريد فقط الثمن الذي تستحقه او اقل 
لا يهم 
المهم ان تتخلص من السيارة  
لذلك وقت البيع الجميع ينكب على البيع فقط 
شاهدنا ذلك في السوق السعودي مع نكبة 2006  
عاد المؤشر عشر سنوات للخلف خلال 3 سنوات فقط

----------


## الأرستقراطي

بعض المشاركات كتبتها انا والاخوة في موضوع آخر سأنقلها كم هي هنا

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الحمدلله على السلامة ابو طلال عدت والعود احمد تسملت جنيهات البريكست ههههههههههه 
> وارن بفت يدري والكبار يدرون والبنوك يدرون وكلهم مايستخدمون وقف اللي غاثينا فيه سنين هذا وقفت عليه بنفسي ماحد قالي وعلى قولة الفقير ناس فلوسها بالهبل ويعرفون السعر وين بيروح وشهوله الوقف 
>  الامبريالية الأمريكية ماقامت إلا على هذا الأساس ثلة قليلة تستأثر بالمعلومة وإلا لو كان خطأ كان تسرب شيء ثاني

  

> تسلم حبيب قلبي ابوجاسم 
> بخصوص وارن بافيت او غيره هم لا يعملون برافعة نهائيا  
> هذا اولا :  
> ثانيا : هم لا يطاردون خلف السوق كل يوم وتكفيه صفقتين او ثلاث سنويا وربح لا يتجاوز ربما  10 %  
> الصفقة التي حقق فيها سوروس مكسب مليار دولار عام 2012 على الدولار ين استمرت معه حوالي ستة اشهر 
> كما يظهر بالشارت هو دخل مع المربع الازرق والخط الطولي وانتظر الهدف عند المربع الابيض  
> السؤال : لماذا لم يشتري من المربع الوردي بسعر اقل ؟ اذا كان يعلم ان الانعكاس قادم !! 
> لأنه ببساطة لا يعلم ودخوله فني بحت 
> سؤال اخر : لماذا خرج من المربع الابيض وطار بعدها السعر الاف النقاط ؟ ببساطة لأنه لا يعلم اين يرتد السعر   هالجماعة لا يعملون بهامش لذلك لا يوجد لديهم ستوب !!  
> ...

  

> مساك الله بالخير ابو طلال   
> اريد أن تؤكد لي صفقة وارن بافيت   
> هل اشترى من نقطة واحدة وباع مثلها  
> لأنه لا يمكن أن يكون خرج من هذا المكان بدون ان يحرك السعر نزولا  
> ان كان كذلك فليدهم تكتيكات جديدة << تستحق الدراسة

  

> هلا بو ناصر 
> كنت سأسله نفس السؤال بس طبعا أخونا يتحدث عن سوروس وليس بافيت 
> الكبار معروفين يتسللون بتخفي ويخرجون بتخفي 
> بس سوروس معروف عنه إنه يدخل خبطة واحدة  
> ياريت يا أبو طلال لو عندك شارت لضربته الشهيرة على الباوند أكون شاكر ليك  
> تحياتي

  

> ابو فيصل الذيب سبقه خذاها من المربع الوردي ههههههههههه هذا ب 2012 في سويسرا الشلة شكلهم كانوا مجتمعين وسوروس معهم عند الراس الكبيرة  بس ربعنا طلعوا عقبه  بألفين نقطة فوق ، مصلحة الراس الكبيرة مع ربعنا ابدى وقحوش سوروس بدري وإلا على سوروس بيقعد لآخر الترند بس ماله إلا الطاعة حسب الإتفاقيات المبرمة (صلحلي واناول لك واعطيك على قدر حجمك ) 
> هذولا شغلهم بزنس بحت بينا وبينهم درجات  
> سوروس خبير في إخفاء الحقيقة وزراعة الوهم بقالب جميل لمتابعيه ههههههههه

  

> هلا وغلا اخوي ابوناصر ويسعد مساك 
> مثل ما تفضل اخونا صاحب هدف انا اتحدث عن جورج سوروس في عمليته على الدولار ين وهو اشترى من الشمعة المحددة ولم يذكر كم بالضبط لكن في حدود 77 - 78 وخرج عند منطقة 90 
> حين اعلن عن الخروج كان هذا اعلى سعر وصل له الزوج منذ سنوات 
> اذا افترضنا انه كسب 1000 نقطة فهذا يعني ربح 10 % بلا رافعة ويعني ان رأس المال المستخدم 10 مليارات دولار لتحقيق مكسب 1 مليار 
> تحياتي

  

> سم وابشر  
> تفضل يا صاحبي هذه عملية سوروس ضد المركزي البريطاني والتي ادت لخسارة المركزي اكثر من 10 مليارات باوند 
> ومكسب سوروس حوالي 1.1 مليار باوند 
> نلاحظ دخول فني آخر مع منطقة مقاومة شهرية دبل توب ونموذج هارموني قوي  
> الذيب ما يهرول عبث   الملف المرفق 482934

  

> اكيد قصدك ابوطلال هههههه  
> عموما هالشي معروف ولو تقرا مذكرات ليفر مور راح تعرف الاتفاقيات اللي يعملوها بالسر 
> لكن جورج سوروس من متابعتي لصفقاته لا يدخل الا فني وبعد ظهور اشارات قوية وصحيحة  
> يشتري من قاع او قمة بعد التصحيح ويعمل بلا هامش نهائيا ويصبر على الصفقة شهور 
> ربح 1 مليار دولار كل سنة اكثر من كفاية  
> تحياتي

  

> لو نسحب فايبو من شمعة الاختراق الى ادنى قاع ماذا نجد ؟ 
> نجد ان نقطة دخول سوروس كانت عند النسبة الذهبية فايبو 61 ( معكوس ) والهدف الفايبو الذهبي الممتد 161 عند مستوى 90 دولار ين وهذه نقطة خروج سوروس  
> اكرر ان هالشخص ما يهرول عبث  
> وسلامتكم

  

> تسلم الأيادي  
> ياترى معروف وين خرج وكيف خرج ؟؟ 
> وياريت لو عندك معلومة عن آلية تنفيذه للعملية كيف تمت وأين كان الرصيد إلخ يعني هو مثلا كان عنده رصيد كبير بالباوند وطلب تحويله دفعة واحدة لدولار ؟ كيف قام بالضربة ؟ 
> وليه المركزي البريطاني خسر 10 مليارات ؟ 
> وشكرا مقدما لك  
> تحياتي

  

> ما طلبت غالي اخوي 
> نفتح موضوع جديد ونضع فيه المشاركات دون تطفل على صاحب الموضوع هنا 
> فاصل ....... ونواصل

  
نكمل المناقشة هنا

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> تسلم الأيادي  
> ياترى معروف وين خرج وكيف خرج ؟؟ 
> وياريت لو عندك معلومة عن آلية تنفيذه للعملية كيف تمت وأين كان الرصيد إلخ يعني هو مثلا كان عنده رصيد كبير بالباوند وطلب تحويله دفعة واحدة لدولار ؟ كيف قام بالضربة ؟ 
> وليه المركزي البريطاني خسر 10 مليارات ؟ 
> وشكرا مقدما لك  
> تحياتي

  
أوضحت الوثائق أن "سوروس" كمضارب دولي، ربح مليار دولار عام 1992 من عملية مضاربة كبدت الاقتصاد البريطانى خسائر فادحة،  
ففي يوم الأربعاء الأسود 16 سبتمبر عام 1992 باع على المكشوف أكثر من 10 مليارات دولار من الجنيهات الإسترلينية مستفيداً من تردد بنك انجلترا المركزي بين رفع معدلات الفائدة إلى مستويات مماثلة لآلية الصرف الأوروبية أو تعويم عملته 
الأمر الذي أجبر البنك المركزي على سحب عملته من آلية الصرف الأوروبية وعلى تخفيض قيمة الاسترليني 
 وفاز "سوروس" من هذه العملية بـ 1.1 مليار دولار، فعرف باسم «الرجل الذي حطم بنك انجلترا».

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> هلابك يا غالي  
> لا زالت المعطيات قليلة لمحاولة فهم سلوك هذا السكالبر  
> ----- 
> الدخول فني  
> لكن الخروج لم يكن كذلك  
> دخل مع نهاية الثانية وخرج مع الثالثة من ثالثة << خرج مع ذروة الصعود  
> ----- الملف المرفق 482936 
> -------- 
> هل يمكن أن يكون اعلان خروجه  
> ...

 
اخوي ابوناصر انت تحكم على الشارت بعد حصول الحركة       
لكن خروجه فني بحت عند الفايبو الممتد 161 
على افتراض ان باقي الشموع مستقبليه ولم تظهر بعد   
لا اظن ان عاقلا يكسب مليار دولار ولا يكتفي  
تحياتي

----------


## متداول2014

موضوع مميز وانا من محبي المواضيع الموحده لأن كثرة المواضيع صراحه تشتت المتابع وتضيع الكثير من الفرص والفائده وتضيع الوقت في التنقل بينها ومحاولة متابعتها 
جزاك الله خير وتسجيل متابعه 
بالتوفيق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> موضوع مميز وانا من محبي المواضيع الموحده لأن كثرة المواضيع صراحه تشتت المتابع وتضيع الكثير من الفرص والفائده وتضيع الوقت في التنقل بينها ومحاولة متابعتها 
> جزاك الله خير وتسجيل متابعه 
> بالتوفيق

  
تسلم يا صاحبي واكيد كل متداول وله طريقته الخاصة  
لكن الديوانية نجتمع فيها مع بعض الاحبة للنقاش واثراء المعرفة 
حياك

----------


## _ابوجاسم

تسجيل متابعة والمنتدى تو نور بوجوك يابو طلال

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> اخوي ابوناصر انت تحكم على الشارت بعد حصول الحركة       
> لكن خروجه فني بحت عند الفايبو الممتد 161 
> على افتراض ان باقي الشموع مستقبليه ولم تظهر بعد   
> لا اظن ان عاقلا يكسب مليار دولار ولا يكتفي  
> تحياتي

 شكرا لك
لا اعتقد أنها مسألة الاكتفاء بمكسب مهما كان  
فهو حتما سيطمع ب 20% مثلا 
بل ربما يتحسر .. لأن السوق اعطاه ثلاثة اضعاف بدون ادنى تهديد لمراكزه 
--------- 
من التكتيكات المعروفة هو الخروج في الذروة (أقوى جزء في الموجة) 
خاصة ان كانت كمية كبيرة .. أو وجود متربص آخر نخشى منه  
في الذروة يستطيع السوق امتصاص الكميات بدون تأثير على الاتجاه  
--------
غالبا لا نندم عندما نخرج على شمعة قوية ونشطة وبدأت تعطي اشارات ضعف في التسارع  
--------- 
كيف سيتعامل مع الصفقات التي تعكس ضده

----------


## ordernex1

تستخدم داله اوتوريفريش ههههههه حركات صبيانيه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> تسجيل متابعة والمنتدى تو نور بوجوك يابو طلال

   
المنتدى منور بوجودك ابوجاسم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> شكرا لك
> لا اعتقد أنها مسألة الاكتفاء بمكسب مهما كان  
> فهو حتما سيطمع ب 20% مثلا 
> بل ربما يتحسر .. لأن السوق اعطاه ثلاثة اضعاف بدون ادنى تهديد لمراكزه 
> --------- 
> من التكتيكات المعروفة هو الخروج في الذروة (أقوى جزء في الموجة) 
> خاصة ان كانت كمية كبيرة .. أو وجود متربص آخر نخشى منه  
> في الذروة يستطيع السوق امتصاص الكميات بدون تأثير على الاتجاه  
> --------
> ...

  
اكرر ابوناصر انك حكمت على الاتجاه بعد حصول الحركة وامتداد الصعود 
طيب نفترض ان السعر هبط بتصحيح واعادة اختبار 500 او 600 نقطة وهي نصف المسافة 
راح يضيع من الربح 500 مليون دولار   
اقتبس ما وضعته في توقيعك   الإلتزام 100% وليس 99% 
إما 100% أو هو صفر

----------


## king_stock

ولكم باك ابو طلال وموضوع موفق......... الي ذكرتهم شبعو ثراء خلنا نركز في هذي السنوات الملفوفة والله يرزقنا بواسع فضلة ..
بالتوفيق

----------


## iyad_abed

> اسأل نفسك :  
> لماذا يفضل كثير من المتداولين الدخول بالبيع اكثر من الشراء ؟ 
> الاحصائيات تقول ان 60 - 70 % من المتداولين يبحثون عن فرص البيع اكثر من بحثهم عن فرص الشراء  
> هل يعرف احد الإجابة ؟

 1 - نتيجة خبرة سابقة من فعل الانهيارات 
2 - مايهم به الدولار الامريكي من قوته فتهبط العملات امامه بسرعه
3 - وهم ان الصعود صعد والسقوط او الهبوط اسرع

----------


## iyad_abed

> اسأل نفسك :  
> لماذا يفضل كثير من المتداولين الدخول بالبيع اكثر من الشراء ؟ 
> الاحصائيات تقول ان 60 - 70 % من المتداولين يبحثون عن فرص البيع اكثر من بحثهم عن فرص الشراء  
> هل يعرف احد الإجابة ؟

 1 - نتيجة خبرة سابقة من فعل الانهيارات 
2 - مايوهم به الدولار الامريكي من قوته فتهبط العملات امامه بسرعه
3 - وهم ان الصعود صعب والسقوط او الهبوط اسرع واسهل

----------


## mahmoud0711

*عنوان مميز لموضوع مميز  
و المدهش ان عدد المشاهدات تعدى ال 120000 مشاهدة فى 3 ساعات فقط  
تقبل تحياتى و دعواتى بالتوفيق*

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ولكم باك ابو طلال وموضوع موفق......... الي ذكرتهم شبعو ثراء خلنا نركز في هذي السنوات الملفوفة والله يرزقنا بواسع فضلة ..
> بالتوفيق

 هلا ابوعبدالعزيز ولك ما طلبت 
عطني رايك باللئيم هذا   
ستوب 50 هدف 150 باذن الله - ريشو 3

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> 1 - نتيجة خبرة سابقة من فعل الانهيارات 
> 2 - مايوهم به الدولار الامريكي من قوته فتهبط العملات امامه بسرعه
> 3 - وهم ان الصعود صعب والسقوط او الهبوط اسرع واسهل

  
في جميع العملات يا صديقي سواء عملات او ذهب او داو او حتى بتكوين 
الانهيارات دوما اقوى من الصعود 
لأن الهدم اسهل من البناء  
تحياتي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> *عنوان مميز لموضوع مميز  
> و المدهش ان عدد المشاهدات تعدى ال 120000 مشاهدة فى 3 ساعات فقط  
> تقبل تحياتى و دعواتى بالتوفيق*

  
والحسابة بتحسب ههههه 
احنا لسه ما دخلنا العفاريت والشياطين 
ننتظر اصحابهم يحضروا ويرتفع الرقم الى 500 مليون 
هههه 
تسلم يا ذوق على دعواتك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

تاجر كما يتاجر الكازينو  
فيديو جميل يستحق المشاهدة ويعيبه عدم الترجمة  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRCtBRsLPmk

----------


## mahmoud0711

> في جميع العملات يا صديقي سواء عملات او ذهب او داو او حتى بتكوين 
> الانهيارات دوما اقوى من الصعود 
> لأن الهدم اسهل من البناء  
> تحياتي

 *الصعود = الهبوط هى معادلة و احدة  
صعود زوج = صعود الطرف الاساسى للزوج مقابل هبوط الطرف الفرعى  
هبوط زوج= صعود الطرف الفرعى للزوج مقابل هبوط الطرف الاساسى  *

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> الانهيارات دوما اقوى من الصعود 
> لأن الهدم اسهل من البناء

 يعني مسائل سايكولوجيك!
وحتى في اليقين: خسارة 20% يعوضها ارتفاع 25% وليس 20%  

> الصعود = الهبوط هى معادلة و احدة  
> صعود زوج = صعود الطرف الاساسى للزوج مقابل هبوط الطرف الفرعى  
> هبوط زوج= صعود الطرف الفرعى للزوج مقابل هبوط الطرف الاساسى

 نشنت يا فالح  :Regular Smile: 
العملات كما تفضلت الهبوط هو الصعود ففتي ففتي
عن بخبث وضعوا ترتيب العملات لتبدو السايكولوجيات اعلاه أقرب للحقيقة
مؤشر الدوجونز اعتقد سجل قمم تاريخية هذا العام! كسر النفسيات

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> *الصعود = الهبوط هى معادلة و احدة  
> صعود زوج = صعود الطرف الاساسى للزوج مقابل هبوط الطرف الفرعى  
> هبوط زوج= صعود الطرف الفرعى للزوج مقابل هبوط الطرف الاساسى  *

  
ليس دائما يا صاحبي 
احيانا نجد الذهب مقابل الدولار يصعد والدولار ايضا يصعد 
ايضا المؤشرات غير مرتبطة بالعملات 
تحياتي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

هذا كشف حساب تداول  لموقع  نشر حسابات لايف ولا اعلم مدى صحته    
كنت اتابعه منذ عام 2011 وتوقفت لفترة لعدم اقتناعي بطريقته والتي اثبتت نجاحها يوما بعد يوم    
المعادلة كالتالي : 
بدأ الحساب في شهر 9 من عام 2010 بمبلغ 3000 $ فقط   
1 - يتاجر فقط على زوج واحد هو اليورو دولار  
2 - هدف يومي فقط 10 نقاط 
3 - المخاطرة ثابتة 10 % 
4 - الستوب دائما 90 نقطة واحيانا يغلق يدوي على 20 نقطة 
5 - واضح ان الشغل اكسبرت وحاولت التواصل لشراءه وعجزت ولا اظن ان صاحبه سيبيعه ولا بمليون دولار الآن 
6 - عند تحقيق الهدف اليومي لا يعود واحيانا يعود ولا اعلم السر   7 - لا تبريد لا تبريد لا تبريد   
الزبدة :  
المحفظة الآن فيها 45 مليون دولار خلال 8 سنوات عمل من رأس مال 3000 دولار فقط !!!!   
اذا الشباب جاهزين لعمل تحليل لطريقة التداول افضل مما عملت سأطرح رابط المحفظة للمناقشة 
يعيب الرابط عدم ظهور الصفقات الا بعد انتهائها لذلك لا اعلم هل هو حقيقي او وهمي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

هذه صورة اول عقدين في بداية المحفظة وكانت النقطة بحوالي 3 $ والعقد المفتوح = 0.33 اي 330 $      
هذه صورة اخر عقد  مفتوح الاسبوع الماضي  وكانت قيمته 1000 لوت ستنادرد تقريبا اي ان النقطة ب 10 الاف دولار !!! وقيمة العقد المفتوح مليون دولار         
سبحان مغير الاحوال    
يوجد صفقات تضرب ستوب طبعا

----------


## الأرستقراطي

يوم 21 - 11 ضرب ستوب 20 نقطة بخسارة 200 الف دولار !!!! 
يوم 27 ايضا ضرب ستوب بنفس الخسارة 
اظن ان صاحبنا خفض المخاطرة اخر السنوات  الى 2 %   
احتاج لإعادة دراسة الطريقة وعمل تحليل جديد لسير المحفظة 
تظل النتائج مبهرة وفوق التوقعات ب 45 مليون مرة  :Cry Smile:

----------


## داي ترايدر

عدد المشاهدات مشكوك فيها صراحة لأنه لا يعقل ما يقارب 1000 شخص حاضر في المنتدى
يعمل هذه المشاهدات الأمر فيه قصد لبيع طريقة التداول او غيره و الله أعلم
استسمحكم عن هذا لأنه خارج عن المألوف
يجب مراقبة الوضع

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> عدد المشاهدات مشكوك فيها صراحة لأنه لا يعقل ما يقارب 1000 شخص حاضر في المنتدى
> يعمل هذه المشاهدات الأمر فيه قصد لبيع طريقة التداول او غيره و الله أعلم
> استسمحكم عن هذا لأنه خارج عن المألوف
> يجب مراقبة الوضع

 توي انتبه
ويمكن فيوزات المنتدى ضربت
اكيد الشغلة فيها حركة او سر
ولكن بشكل عام ممكن تصميم خبير منصة ميتا يفتح موقع معين ويغلقه فورا بصفة مستمرة

----------


## متداول2014

( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِّنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ ) 
اعترف ان المشاهدات غير طبيعية لكن من يعلم هل المشاهدات مفتعله ضد الاخ الارستقراطي خاصة او ضد المتدوال العربي عامه ومحاولة التشكيك في احدهما او كلاهما او يمكن مشكله برمجية في الموقع ..... الخ 
احسنوا الظن في اخوانكم بدل الاتهام او الدخول في النوايا .... لأنه لا يعلم ما في القلوب الا علام الغيوب سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِّنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ ) 
> اعترف ان المشاهدات غير طبيعية لكن من يعلم هل المشاهدات مفتعله ضد الاخ الارستقراطي خاصة او ضد المتدوال العربي عامه ومحاولة التشكيك في احدهما او كلاهما او يمكن مشكله برمجية في الموقع ..... الخ 
> احسنوا الظن في اخوانكم بدل الاتهام او الدخول في النوايا .... لأنه لا يعلم ما في القلوب الا علام الغيوب سبحانه وتعالى

 طالعت الردود من اولها الى اخرها
لايوجد تشكيك في النوايا او سوء ظن ثقوا بأنفسكم أكثر لا تجعلون اذهانكم اسيرة للشيطان الرجيم 
المهم من يعرف الحركة يدلنا عليها - عاوزين جنريتور مشاهدات

----------


## _ابوجاسم

> هذا كشف حساب تداول  لموقع  نشر حسابات لايف ولا اعلم مدى صحته    
> كنت اتابعه منذ عام 2011 وتوقفت لفترة لعدم اقتناعي بطريقته والتي اثبتت نجاحها يوما بعد يوم    
> المعادلة كالتالي : 
> بدأ الحساب في شهر 9 من عام 2010 بمبلغ 3000 $ فقط   
> 1 - يتاجر فقط على زوج واحد هو اليورو دولار  
> 2 - هدف يومي فقط 10 نقاط 
> 3 - المخاطرة ثابتة 10 % 
> 4 - الستوب دائما 90 نقطة واحيانا يغلق يدوي على 20 نقطة 
> 5 - واضح ان الشغل اكسبرت وحاولت التواصل لشراءه وعجزت ولا اظن ان صاحبه سيبيعه ولا بمليون دولار الآن 
> ...

 هذي الطريقة يابوطلال وصلت لها من فترة بس عشاني مفلس مالي بال عليها هذي تصلح لواحد أموره سنبتيك وعلى البراد ماطول عليك خليت الطريقة ورحت أبحث عن طريقة أسرع لأن ظروفي مابين سلف ودين ومحتاج شيء على السريع يطلعني من الحفرة اللي انا فيها  طلعت بطريقة واعدة توها طلعت معي قبل عشرة أيام حطيتها تحت التطبيق الأسبوع اللي فات في 4 أيام  نقلت الحساب عشرين ضعف من 5000 إلى 106000 وعادني بختم الطريقة الأسبوع الجاي بتجريبي وبعرضه في المنتدى وبعدها باسبوع ان انكتب لي بنقل للحقيقي بمبلغ صغير خمسين دولار وبعرض النتايج

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته     

> باع على المكشوف أكثر من 10 مليارات دولار من الجنيهات الإسترلينية   
>  وفاز "سوروس" من هذه العملية بـ 1.1 مليار دولار

 
هلا بو طلال تسلم إيديك 
بس لو عندك معلومة عن آلية التنفيذ ياريت ياغالي 
يعني مثلا كيف تم البيع , مو شرط تفاصيل العملية الخاصة بسوروس 
لو إنت مثلا معاك 10 مليارات جنيه إسترليني وحبيت تضرب نفس الضربة كيف بيتم البيع ؟
بتكون العشرة مليار في البنك وبتطلب تحويلها لدولار أمريكي ؟
طيب العرض والطلب إيش وضعه في هيك حالات ؟ حول البنك أول 10 مليون والسوق إستوعب وتاني 10 والسوق كمان إستوعب وبعدين ؟
10مليار حتى تتنفذ لو بدأو عند سعر مثلا 1.9900 هيكون وين وصل السعر ؟
معلش إستحملني  :Asvc:    

> تاجر كما يتاجر الكازينو 
> فيديو جميل يستحق المشاهدة ويعيبه عدم الترجمة  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRCtBRsLPmk

 
شاهدته سابقا لكني ضعيف بالإنجلش لكن الفكرة وصلت 
أنا أشبه السبريد بالقطع الخضراء إيش رأيك  :Wink Smile:    

> هذا كشف حساب تداول  لموقع  نشر حسابات لايف ولا اعلم مدى صحته  
> 5 - واضح ان الشغل اكسبرت  
> المحفظة الآن فيها 45 مليون دولار خلال 8 سنوات عمل من رأس مال 3000 دولار فقط !!!!

   

> هذه صورة اخر عقد وكانت قيمته 1000 لوت ستنادرد تقريبا اي ان النقطة ب 10 الاف دولار !!! وقيمة العقد المفتوح مليون دولار

 إذا كان نفس الحساب إلي شفته سابقا أعتقد أن الحساب ديمو والله أعلم  
1) لا يوجد سحوبات 
2) عقود 1000 ستاندر !! هاد صانع سوق مو إكسبرت  
غالبا الحساب ديمو والغرض منه بيع الإكسبرت فعلا 
بس جبته بوقته  :Asvc:  البارحة كان في واحد بيقول الإكسبرت الناجح لازم تكون نتائجه خطية بميل ثابت  :Doh:  الحمد لله على نعمة العقل  
تحياتي بو طلال  :Eh S(7):

----------


## صاحب هدف

بخصوص المشككين بالمشاهدات الموضوع بسيط  
السر باسم صاحب الموضوع  :Asvc:  
مثلا موضوع 3 صفحات باسم وضاح عطار جلب مليون و300 ألف مشاهدة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...158&highlight= 
موضوع 17 صفحة باسم فيلسوف البادية لم يتخطى 6 آلاف مشاهدة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t241310.html 
عادي جدا الموضوع يحقق مشاهدات لما يكون لأبو طلال  :Asvc:

----------


## صاحب هدف

> المهم من يعرف الحركة يدلنا عليها - عاوزين جنريتور مشاهدات

 أبشر لو تبي مشاهدات لمواضيعك , بخمسة دولار تجيب مليون مشاهدة 
إبحث ع الفيس عن بيع المشاهدات  :Doh:  
بس ترى ممكن يتأذى المنتدى لانهم مركبين أدسنس  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## متداول2014

> بخصوص المشككين بالمشاهدات الموضوع بسيط  
> السر باسم صاحب الموضوع

 انا لم اشكك الا بعد التاكد ان المشاهدات غير طبيعية .... الساعه 7 صباحا كانت المشاهدات حو 700 الف  وبعد 4 دقايق او اقل نزل عدد المشاهدات 70 الف تقريبا والله هذا شوف العين ( وش رايك في هذا الملاحظه ) الله يهدينا ويهديك 
ابو طلال قدره على العين والراس وله ثقله في المنتدى

----------


## متداول2014

الان اعمل تحديث للصفحه وشوف كيف يتغير عدد المشاهدات ( الان )

----------


## king_stock

> هلا ابوعبدالعزيز ولك ما طلبت 
> عطني رايك باللئيم هذا   
> ستوب 50 هدف 150 باذن الله - ريشو 3    الملف المرفق 482943

    هلا وغلا ابو طلال وشكرا لثقتك فيني ياكوتش باالنسبة لي اعطيتك علم اليورو سابقا في البيع وهو موجود في المنتدى في اكثر من موضوع ..... للاسف عجزت اغير قراري ابدا فيه .. 
الشارت اليومي موجود في المنتدى برفقة كما هو اما الاربع ساعات هو الحالي . للاطلاع ......
طبعا هذا رائيي شخصيا وليس ملزم  اي شخص باخذ نفس القرار .
بالتوفيق

----------


## king_stock

سر موضوع ضرب المشاهدات وزن ابو طلال ........ بختصار 
وابو طلال ليس له علاقة ابدا في موضوع رفع المشاهدات بحكم قربي من الشخص ومعرفتي فيه .

----------


## صاحب هدف

> انا لم اشكك الا بعد التاكد ان المشاهدات غير طبيعية .... الساعه 7 صباحا كانت المشاهدات حو 700 الف  وبعد 4 دقايق او اقل نزل عدد المشاهدات 70 الف تقريبا والله هذا شوف العين ( وش رايك في هذا الملاحظه ) الله يهدينا ويهديك 
> ابو طلال قدره على العين والراس وله ثقله في المنتدى

 يشهد الله ماقصدتك ولا قصدت غيرك يا أخي ,, حتى إني وضعت مقارنة بين موضوعين في المنتدى
والخطأ البرمجي وارد أيضا , الله أعلم 
تحياتي

----------


## ISIS

سبحان الله متداولين العالم اجتمعوا الان المشاهدات ضربة 900.000 تكبير 
في اقل من يوم

----------


## naitsi0

مليون مشاهدة الامر يحتاج لمراقبة من الإدارة لا لتزوير عدد المشاهدة هاذه مخالفة للقوانين

----------


## ISIS

قال وزن قال   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t243543.html 
ماوصل 2000

----------


## داي ترايدر

يوم أمس في الليل قمت بزيارة صفحة المنتدى الرئسية فكان عدد المتواجدين 1000 شخص تقريبا 
و عدد زوار العملات 250 شخص تقريبا 
فعملت رفريش للصفحة فزاد عدد المشاهدات إلى 3000 مشاهدة في الدقيقة
واضح وضوح الشمس ان فيه تلاعب و لا نشك في صاحب الموضوع لكن؟؟؟
فهل يعقل 250 شخص يعملوا كل هذه المشاهدات؟
اتقوا الله
رزقك يأتيك أينما كنت

----------


## متداول2014

> يشهد الله ماقصدتك ولا قصدت غيرك يا أخي ,, حتى إني وضعت مقارنة بين موضوعين في المنتدى
> والخطأ البرمجي وارد أيضا , الله أعلم 
> تحياتي

 يشهد الله ان ردي عليك ما كان من زعل كلنا اخوة ويجمعنا هذا المنتدى المبارك ونحاول نستفيد من بعض قدر المستطاع ... فقط ردي لكي نناقش هذا الامر الغير اعتيادي في هذا
 الموضوع  وهو عدد المشاهدات حتى يكون الامر واضح لكل من يزوره او يتابعه فقط بارك الله فيك  وقدرك على العين والرأس انت وجميع الاعضاء

----------


## صاحب هدف

فعلا إما أن هناك جلب زيارات مدفوعة للموضوع أو ان هناك خطأ برمجي 
أذكر سابقا كان هناك عضو تاريخ تسجيله مستقبلي هههههه الأخطاء البرمجية أيضا واردة 
تستطيع الإدارة التأكد إن كان خطأ أو جلب زيارات من خلال دول الزائرين

----------


## AlaaFX

حي الله ابو طلال  
متابع معك ومع الاخوان

----------


## أبوسليمان

> الان اعمل تحديث للصفحه وشوف كيف يتغير عدد المشاهدات ( الان )

 صحيح كلامك وكان تقريبا كل 3 ثواني مع التحديث يتغير العدد بزيادة 50-100 
لكن الأن توقفت

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> بخصوص المشككين بالمشاهدات الموضوع بسيط  
> السر باسم صاحب الموضوع  
> مثلا موضوع 3 صفحات باسم وضاح عطار جلب مليون و300 ألف مشاهدة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...158&highlight= 
> موضوع 17 صفحة باسم فيلسوف البادية لم يتخطى 6 آلاف مشاهدة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t241310.html 
> عادي جدا الموضوع يحقق مشاهدات لما يكون لأبو طلال

 هههههههههههه
مسائل بركة
ثلاثة أسود  فقط في الغابة فقط و 100000 ذبابة

----------


## Abueyad

للاسف الموضوع خرج عن مسارة واصبح للضرب تحت الحزام والتجريح بالكلام الغير مباشر 
والله المستعان

----------


## وضاح عطار

حيا الله أخونا الأرستقراطي وعودا حميدا إن شاء الله .. 
بالنسبة لمشكلة عدد القراءات فهذه قد حصلت معي مرتين على الأقل وفي هذا المنتدى بالذات .  
المرة الأولى حصلت في موضوع أسميته فضيحة الشركة العريكة جاين كابيتال حيث وصل عدد القراءات لأكثر من 3 مليون ونصف . 
المرة الثانية حصلت في موضوع إثبات مني شخصيا بأن FBS شركة نصابة .  
بصراحة لم أجد تفسيرا لهذه الظاهرة بشكل قاطع ولكن تحليلي للأمور هو كالتالي : 
- ليس للمنتدى أي علاقة بهذا الأمر . 
- ليس لصاحب الموضوع أي علاقة أيضا . 
- الموضوع مرتبط فقط بخوارزميات البحث لدى جوجل وطريقة ترتيبها لنتيجة البحث في الصفحات الأولى .. 
وبما أن تصنيف المنتدى Rank عالي جدا .. فأحيانا لسبب ما ونتيجة لما هو موجود في عنوان الموضوع من كلمات دلالية قوية .. فإن الموضوع سيظهر في الصفحة الأولى لنتيجة البحث في جوجل لنفس الكلمات الدلالية . 
هذا الأمر يجعل الكثير يدخل للموضوع ..  
الدليل الظرفي الذي لدي حاليا هو : 
ابحث في جوجل عن ديوانية النخبة وستجد الموضوع في الصفحة الأولى    
وهذا يعني أن عناكب جوجل البحثية ستدخل بوتيرة أكبر بكثير على هذا الموضوع لتحديثه بشكل مستمر .  
هذا ما لدي والله أعلم

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> حيا الله أخونا الأرستقراطي وعودا حميدا إن شاء الله .. 
> بالنسبة لمشكلة عدد القراءات فهذه قد حصلت معي مرتين على الأقل وفي هذا المنتدى بالذات .  
> المرة الأولى حصلت في موضوع أسميته فضيحة الشركة العريكة جاين كابيتال حيث وصل عدد القراءات لأكثر من 3 مليون ونصف . 
> المرة الثانية حصلت في موضوع إثبات مني شخصيا بأن FBS شركة نصابة .  
> بصراحة لم أجد تفسيرا لهذه الظاهرة بشكل قاطع ولكن تحليلي للأمور هو كالتالي : 
> - ليس للمنتدى أي علاقة بهذا الأمر . 
> - ليس لصاحب الموضوع أي علاقة أيضا . 
> - الموضوع مرتبط فقط بخوارزميات البحث لدى جوجل وطريقة ترتيبها لنتيجة البحث في الصفحات الأولى .. 
> وبما أن تصنيف المنتدى Rank عالي جدا .. فأحيانا لسبب ما ونتيجة لما هو موجود في عنوان الموضوع من كلمات دلالية قوية .. فإن الموضوع سيظهر في الصفحة الأولى لنتيجة البحث في جوجل لنفس الكلمات الدلالية . 
> ...

 هل علامتي الزايد في العنوان لها دور؟؟

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> للاسف الموضوع خرج عن مسارة واصبح للضرب تحت الحزام والتجريح بالكلام الغير مباشر 
> والله المستعان

 وعلى الجميع ان يثقوا بأنفسهم أكبر وليس عذر ابدا بساطة البيئة الخ 
الذي يعنيه فيلسوف البادية شغله الشاغل--فيأتي بسير الزملاء وضاح وغيره  طبعا لا اتفق معك ان الموضوع خرج عن مساره--فقط ثق بنفسك اكثر وانظر بعين الجمال وليس عين الرداءة
كن جميلا ترى الوجود جميلا ومن ساء فعله ساءت ظنونه ومن حسن فعله حسنت ظنونه

----------


## KARKOR

خلاص كده نعمل موضوع ديوانية النخبة(الجزء التاني)
 ونشوف عم جوجل عمل دماغ معاها  ولا لا

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> خلاص كده نعمل موضوع ديوانية النخبة(الجزء التاني)
>  ونشوف عم جوجل عمل دماغ معاها  ولا لا

 انا جربت حسب رد وضاح
جربت دون زائد وجربت الزايد!!
دون زايد لايظهر العنوان في الصفحة الاولى لقوقل
طبعا مجرد تخرصات !! وملاحظات عين ليس الا! ربما تكون مجرد تخرصات وربما لها اساس علمي 
افتح انت موضوع بعلامتي ++ و ++ جرب!!  :Regular Smile:

----------


## وضاح عطار

> هل علامتي الزايد في العنوان لها دور؟؟

 
لا أعتقد ذلك .. 
ولكن من يقرأ عن خوارزميات البحث في جوجل فهي معقدة جدا ومعظمها سري غير معلن ... وذلك لسبب منطقي ... حتى لا يتم استهدافها من قبل المروجين .

----------


## وضاح عطار

وفعلا أنا أعتذر من أخينا الارستقراطي لتحويل موضوعه إلى دردشة ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع   
الله يعين بس .

----------


## Abueyad

> وعلى الجميع ان يثقوا بأنفسهم أكبر وليس عذر ابدا بساطة البيئة الخ
> ---الذي يعنيه فيلسوف البادية شغله الشاغل--فيأتي بسير الزملاء وضاح وغيره  طبعا لا اتفق معك ان الموضوع خرج عن مساره--فقط ثق بنفسك اكثر وانظر بعين الجمال وليس عين الرداءة
> كن جميلا ترى الوجود جميلا ومن ساء فعله ساءت ظنونه ومن حسن فعله حسنت ظنونه

  اعتذر لصاحب الموضوع عن هذه المشاركة الخارجة عن السياق
عندي ليك بعض الاسئلة من فترة ولكن كنت لا اجد المناسبة لها وهي لماذا في كل ردودك تذكر مسالة الثقة بالنفس وكذلك  فيها حدة 
يعني في مواضيعك اري بعض الاخوة يسالك سؤال اراه عادي فترد بطريقة حادة وعندما يرد عليك بنفس الطريقة تقول له يا ريت ثقة في النفس شوية
يعني شخص يقول لي مثلا انت مثل الحمار وعندما ارد عليه بسباب او بنفس الطريقة يرد علي ويقول يا اخي انا اقصد تشبيهك بالحمار في القدرة علي التحمل ويا ريت شوية ثقة في النفس
فهل يعقل هذا
وهل سالت نفسك مرة لماذا كل مواضيعك ليس لها متابعين كثر مع اني وحتي ان كنت مبتدئ ولكني اراها عبقرية لانها كلها تفكير خارج الصندوق وعن المتعارف عليه وارجوك لا تقل لي ان مواضيعك فقط للنخبة وليست للعوام فالاستاذ حمادة سلام بدا موضوع الزوايا السعرية من الصفر وانظر كم واحد تعلم علي يديه وكم واحد  الي الان يدعو له 
وهل تتوقع بعد ان تعتزل المنتديات عاجلا ام اجلا سيحدث معك المثل وستجد من يذكرك ويدعو لك
لو قلت لي لا اهتم بذلك اذا لماذ تنشرها اذا هدفك غير افادة الناس وتحتفظ بها لنفسك 
واسمح لي بذكر قصة لها معني جميل سمعتها وانا عمري 12 سنة علي الراديو وما زلت اتذكرها الي الان بغض  النظر عن ان كانت حقيقة ام لا
ملك من الملوك راي رؤيا فاتي باحد المفسرين ليفسرها له فقال له تفسيرها انه سيموت كل اهلك وتبقي انت فامر الملك بجلده وحبسه 
فاتي بمفسر اخر فقال له انت اطول اهل بيتك عمرا فاكرمه وكافئه
انظر الي كلام كلا المفسرين ستجد ان المعني واحد ولكن طريقة التي قالها بها
للاسف اراك المفسر الاول واتمني ان تكون المفسر الثاني
واعذرني ان اخطات 
ولو رايتني اخطات اسمح لي اقول لك وللمرة الاولي توجه اليك يا ريت ثقة بالنفس
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## Lion

> بسم الله وتحية طيبة للجميع    الملف المرفق 482938  
> سيكون هذا الموضوع عبارة عن توصيات واستشارات واستراتيجيات ويوميات مضاربية

 تكون او لا تكون ! .. السوق لايعرف انصاف الحلول ! ولاحتى يعطيها !!

----------


## الأرستقراطي

تحية طيبة وصباح مفعم بالجمال والسلام 
لا اعلم عن السر خلف زيادة المشاهدات ولا يهم 
المهم اني اشكر اخواني واحبتي الكرام الذين كتبوا كلمة حق 
واسامح من سخر او شك بصاحب الموضوع  
اقتبس حكمة جميلة يضعها  اخونا الجميل  وضاح في توقيعه    اثنان لا يجتمعان علم وسوء خلق   
استغرب من وجود اشخاص يطربهم كسب السيئات بالسخرية من هذا وشتم ذاك 
يعتبرونها فهلوة او مثل ما نسميها في السعودية ( ذبّات )   
لكنها بالتأكيد سيئات       
اكرر شكري لأحبتي : 
متداول2014 - ابوجاسم - صاحب هدف -  king stock - alaafx - Ahmedxx - وضاح عطار    
اكرر طلبي الذي وضعته في اول مشاركة مرة اخرى    

> الموضوع مُلك للجميع ما داموا ملتزمين بالأخلاق الاسلامية واحترام الآخر واللياقة الأدبية العامة 
> من يجد ان لديه مشاكل بالتداول او مشاكل نفسية انصحه بمتابعة مواضيع اخرى   
> وسلامتكم

----------


## _ابوجاسم

أحبك المولى يابو طلال ، العداد من فرحته برجوعك  مسك خط

----------


## متداول2014

> تحية طيبة وصباح مفعم بالجمال والسلام    
> اكرر شكري لأحبتي : 
> متداول2014 - ابوجاسم - صاحب هدف -  king stock - alaafx - Ahmedxx - وضاح عطار    
> اكرر طلبي الذي وضعته في اول مشاركة مرة اخرى

  أحبك الله الذي أحببتني له ..... وصباح الخير عليك وعلى الجميع

----------


## ISIS

:Noco:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> أحبك المولى يابو طلال ، العداد من فرحته برجوعك  مسك خط

 
الله يسعدك ابوجاسم - الرجال داعس هههه    

> أحبك الله الذي أحببتني له ..... وصباح الخير عليك وعلى الجميع

 
تسلم يا صاحبي   

> إحتراما لأبو طلال ولتواجد الأستاذ وضاح لن أرد عليك

 
احسنت     

> 

 
شكرا

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> هذا كشف حساب تداول  لموقع  نشر حسابات لايف ولا اعلم مدى صحته    
> كنت اتابعه منذ عام 2011 وتوقفت لفترة لعدم اقتناعي بطريقته والتي اثبتت نجاحها يوما بعد يوم    
> المعادلة كالتالي : 
> بدأ الحساب في شهر 9 من عام 2010 بمبلغ 3000 $ فقط   
> 1 - يتاجر فقط على زوج واحد هو اليورو دولار  
> 2 - هدف يومي فقط 10 نقاط 
> 3 - المخاطرة ثابتة 10 % 
> 4 - الستوب دائما 90 نقطة واحيانا يغلق يدوي على 20 نقطة 
> 5 - واضح ان الشغل اكسبرت وحاولت التواصل لشراءه وعجزت ولا اظن ان صاحبه سيبيعه ولا بمليون دولار الآن 
> ...

   
اين جهابذة التحليل الكمي والمالي ؟

----------


## mohammedgaber

> اين جهابذة التحليل الكمي والمالي ؟

 رياضيا الحالة دي في حالة تثبيت نسبة الربح 10 في المية والمعطيات جميعا بخصوص استوب ثابت 90 وهدف 10 نقاط 
ولو تم افتراض تحقيق الهدف بشكل يومي ، وبدون خسائر ( فرضا )  
هيوصل للـ 45 مليون في ظرف 3 سنين و7 شهور  
................ 
الموضوع مافيهوش اي خوف خصوصا ان كان مبلغ البداية المستثمر قابل التضحية فيه  
ولو استثمرت المبلغ اللي هو بدأ بيه 3000 دولار بطريقة تداول تعطيك هدف يومي 10 نقاط هتلاقي نفسك في خلال سنة المبلغ وصل 42 ألف دولار  
اي خطة تداول تعتمدها وتلتزم بها سوف تحقق نجاح كبير ، المهم المثابرة والالتزام بشروط اي طريقة تحليل انت تعمل بها جيدا ولديك خبرة كافية بها  
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> رياضيا الحالة دي في حالة تثبيت نسبة الربح 10 في المية والمعطيات جميعا بخصوص استوب ثابت 90 وهدف 10 نقاط 
> ولو تم افتراض تحقيق الهدف بشكل يومي ، وبدون خسائر ( فرضا )  
> هيوصل للـ 45 مليون في ظرف 3 سنين و7 شهور  
> ................ 
> الموضوع مافيهوش اي خوف خصوصا ان كان مبلغ البداية المستثمر قابل التضحية فيه  
> ولو استثمرت المبلغ اللي هو بدأ بيه 3000 دولار بطريقة تداول تعطيك هدف يومي 10 نقاط هتلاقي نفسك في خلال سنة المبلغ وصل 42 ألف دولار  
> اي خطة تداول تعتمدها وتلتزم بها سوف تحقق نجاح كبير ، المهم المثابرة والالتزام بشروط اي طريقة تحليل انت تعمل بها جيدا ولديك خبرة كافية بها  
> تقبل تحياتي

  
طبعا يوجد خسائر وانا حصرتها  وظهرت حوالي 300 صفقة خاسرة كالتالي :     
كل الشكر على الاضافة والمرور الكريمين

----------


## الأرستقراطي

طبعا يظهر انه خلال 7 سنوات من المتاجرة يوجد 9 صفقات فقط خسرت بالحد الاعلى وهو 90 نقطة 
يعني حوالي  صفقة واحدة سنويا !!!!!!  :015:   
ننتظر رأيكم

----------


## صاحب هدف

> اين جهابذة التحليل الكمي والمالي ؟

 أنا علقت ياغالي على الحساب رغم إني مانع جهبوذ ههههه أنا درويش وأفتخر لان الله يحب الدراويش 
المهم , أعتقد الغالي وضاح ممكن يفيدنا لو الحساب ديمو أو حقيقي 
لو ديمو , أي حساب 1000$ ومافوق ممكن يتحول لـ 45 مليون في 3 سنوات باستخدام إستراتيجية 2:1 + موني مانجمنت شبه الي بيتكلم عليها أخوانا الإسكندراني  
تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الأرستقراطي

من لديه المعرفة في تحليل الكميات واستراتيجيات الدخول فليتفضل مشكورا  
المهم ان نتعلم ونستفيد ونتشارك العلم والمعرفة 
رابط اداء المحفظة :    http://forexsteamlight.mt4live.com/

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> أنا علقت ياغالي على الحساب رغم إني مانع جهبوذ ههههه أنا درويش وأفتخر لان الله يحب الدراويش 
> المهم , أعتقد الغالي وضاح ممكن يفيدنا لو الحساب ديمو أو حقيقي 
> لو ديمو , أي حساب 1000$ ومافوق ممكن يتحول لـ 45 مليون في 3 سنوات باستخدام إستراتيجية 2:1 + موني مانجمنت شبه الي بيتكلم عليها أخوانا الإسكندراني  
> تحياتي

   
كلامك صحيح ياغالي 
نشرت في المجالس قبل 7 سنوات خطة لتحويل 1000 دولار الى 35 الف دولار في سنة بربح 15 نقطة فقط يوميا ( صافي ) ومخاطرة 10 %  
اي 35 ضعف 
السنة اللي بعدها نخش عالمليار !!!! 
طبعا كلما صعدنا للأعلى تقل نسبة الاوكسجين وهنا يجب مراعاة المخاطرة ورأس المال 
كل الشكر

----------


## صاحب هدف

> طبعا كلما صعدنا للأعلى تقل نسبة الاوكسجين وهنا يجب مراعاة المخاطرة ورأس المال

 بالظبط وهاد معنى كلامي سابقا :   

> 2) عقود 1000 ستاندر !! هاد صانع سوق مو إكسبرت

----------


## الأرستقراطي

سبحان الله  
هناك من يضع له بصمة وعلم ينفع في حضوره وفي غيابه ويحاسب على كل كلمة يكتبها  
وهناك اراجوزات تنط من موضوع لموضوع ومن منتدى لمنتدى بلا علم ينفع ولا اخلاق تشفع والعياذ بالله 
اكتب هذه الخواطر وانا اقرا قبل قليل احد مواضيع الوافي ( يرحمه الله ) 
ترك علما نافعا واثرا طيبا والكل يدعي له  
اللهم ارحمه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بالظبط وهاد معنى كلامي سابقا :

   
ننتظر تحليلك ونظرتك  للمحفظة اخي الحبيب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو وقبل الافتتاح جالس يلعب مراجيح 
50 نقطة قاب فوق وبدقيقة 50 قاب تحت  
ثم يعود 50 فوق   
ننتظر الافتتاح الليلة

----------


## _ابوجاسم

تحليلي له قاب هابط

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> تحليلي له قاب هابط

  
الان كسر 1800 
عملت رفرش للصفحة وجدته فوق 1820  
في ثانيتين ارتفع 35 نقطة  
يا سلام عالسكالبر في هاللحظة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

سؤال جديد :  
كم مرة يعمل اليورو ( مثلا ) رالي بمعدل 150  - 200 نقطة شهريا ؟  
(( بدون اخبار  مجدولة ))

----------


## الأرستقراطي

مشهد من 30 ثانية يكشف حال الأمة   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yejyD9xdBLo   
طلع و لا مؤاخذه..................ديموقراطي   :Yikes3:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الان كسر 1800 
> عملت رفرش للصفحة وجدته فوق 1820  
> في ثانيتين ارتفع 35 نقطة  
> يا سلام عالسكالبر في هاللحظة

  
الان قريب من 1.1900  
ديموقراطية بقى هههههه

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> اين جهابذة التحليل الكمي والمالي ؟

 تم استدعءاها باكسبيرت للاكسل ومن الاكسبيرت للمنصة 
مجموعها 2539 صفقة!
لايوجد شيء اسمه 90!! --الا 3 مرات فقط!!  
البيانات عند نقلها كخطوط عمودية من الاكسل الى المنصة لليورو الدولار!! ---منصة بيت الورصة للاسف اخر سنة فقط لفريم نصف ساعة! 
الاقرب انه يتداول يدوي او يتداول وفق الستوكاستك--او  اي متوسط سريع على فريمات صغيرة!
يدوي ولكن الامر يضعه بسكربت.
الملف والسكربت في الاسفل!
\

----------


## متداول2014

صباح الخير على الجميع

----------


## _ابوجاسم

> الان كسر 1800 
> عملت رفرش للصفحة وجدته فوق 1820  
> في ثانيتين ارتفع 35 نقطة  
> يا سلام عالسكالبر في هاللحظة

 
فتح قاب هابط بس ماش السوق مافيه إلا السيولة العربية عيال سام لالحين مافكت السكرة معهم نبي نخلي الوليد يكرش اليورو 1000 نقطة قبل مايصحون

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> تم استدعءاها باكسبيرت للاكسل ومن الاكسبيرت للمنصة 
> مجموعها 2539 صفقة!
> لايوجد شيء اسمه 90!! --الا 3 مرات فقط!!  
> البيانات عند نقلها كخطوط عمودية من الاكسل الى المنصة لليورو الدولار!! ---منصة بيت الورصة للاسف اخر سنة فقط لفريم نصف ساعة! 
> الاقرب انه يتداول يدوي او يتداول وفق الستوكاستك--او  اي متوسط سريع على فريمات صغيرة!
> يدوي ولكن الامر يضعه بسكربت.
> الملف والسكربت في الاسفل!
> \

 شكرا للمشاركة والجدول 
انا ذكرت 9 صفقات خاسرة بالحد الاعلى وهذه ظاهرة في الموقع نفسه    

> طبعا يظهر انه خلال 7 سنوات من المتاجرة يوجد 9 صفقات فقط خسرت بالحد الاعلى وهو 90 نقطة 
> يعني حوالي  صفقة واحدة سنويا !!!!!!   
> ننتظر رأيكم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> صباح الخير على الجميع

 
هلا بك    

> فتح قاب هابط بس ماش السوق مافيه إلا السيولة العربية عيال سام لالحين مافكت السكرة معهم نبي نخلي الوليد يكرش اليورو 1000 نقطة قبل مايصحون

 زين للسكالب بعقد قوي  
بس الخوف مع ضعف السيولة يدعسون فوق تحت 100 نقطة ونخترش ههههه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

دايفي مضبوط عاليورو  
ستوب الاصفر والهدف ضعف الستوب

----------


## صاحب هدف

هلا بوطلال  :Eh S(7):  
+ فايبو 78 من الموجة الهابطة الواضحة عندك بالشارت  
بس كتداول أعتقد الأفضل إنتظار سلوك سلبي كشهاب أو إبتلاع بيعي ووضع الستوب خلفه/فوقه 
هيقل الستوب ممكن تعمل من المنطقة 5:1 بسهولة  :Good:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> هلا بوطلال  
> + فايبو 78 من الموجة الهابطة الواضحة عندك بالشارت  
> بس كتداول أعتقد الأفضل إنتظار سلوك سلبي كشهاب أو إبتلاع بيعي ووضع الستوب خلفه/فوقه 
> هيقل الستوب ممكن تعمل من المنطقة 5:1 بسهولة

   
صحيح كلامك اخوي صاحب  
لكني بالعادة ارمي اول كتيبة لجس النبض وان اعطى تاكيد قوي ادخل بالباقي 
الدخول الاستباقي له مخاطر لكن يعطيك ربح اكبر ان مشى الحال

----------


## الأرستقراطي

هذا السبب اللي خلاني ادخل استباقي وضد القطيع  
يضاف للدايفي السابق   
1.1903 السعر الان   
فيه طحن كبير جاي بالسكة  :012:

----------


## صاحب هدف

جابها إبتلاع ع الساعة  :Good:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> جابها إبتلاع ع الساعة

  
والاربع ساعات نموذج مجنون هههههه

----------


## صاحب هدف

مبروك يا أبو طلال تستاهل كل خير 
نسبة 78 أعشقها وأهم عندي من 61 حتى  :Asvc:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> دايفي مضبوط عاليورو  
> ستوب الاصفر والهدف ضعف الستوب     الملف المرفق 483112

  
طبعا دخلنا من 1.1903 كما واضح بالشارت وعكس السعر 6 نقاط فقط  
الستوب اصبح 22 نقطة فقط

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> مبروك يا أبو طلال تستاهل كل خير 
> نسبة 78 أعشقها وأهم عندي من 61 حتى

  
تسلم يا صاحبي 
مشكلتها في الامتداد بيكون الهدف اقل من 127

----------


## _ابوجاسم

إذا تسمحلي يابوطلال ابتل باليورو مضاربة حادة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> إذا تسمحلي يابوطلال ابتل باليورو مضاربة حادة

  
المضاربة الحادة ضيعت الكثيرين ابوجاسم وانا ضدها طبعا 
فيه هوس غير طبيعي على رفع المخاطرة والخسارة كل مرة 
تابع معظم المضاربين هنا 
من سنوات ..... محلك سرّ

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> طبعا دخلنا من 1.1903 كما واضح بالشارت وعكس السعر 6 نقاط فقط  
> الستوب اصبح 22 نقطة فقط

  
نضيف عقد   
الدخول من 1902 والستوب  23 نقطة فقط

----------


## _ابوجاسم

خير إن شاء الله

----------


## kamelabrahem

> اسأل نفسك :  
> لماذا يفضل كثير من المتداولين الدخول بالبيع اكثر من الشراء ؟ 
> الاحصائيات تقول ان 60 - 70 % من المتداولين يبحثون عن فرص البيع اكثر من بحثهم عن فرص الشراء  
> هل يعرف احد الإجابة ؟

   
السبب لآن احتمال حدوث الانهيارات والخسائر لآي عملة اقوى من احتمال حدوث الارباح والاحداث الايجابية ولان الخراب دائما اسهل من الاعمار

----------


## الأرستقراطي

تحليل اليورو وولفي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

تحليل هارموني ( الشارك )

----------


## الأرستقراطي

تحليل هارموني ( الوطواط )

----------


## الأرستقراطي

3 تحليلات تنبئ عن هبوط قادم لليورو  
مع ستوب ظريف وخفيف لا يتجاوز 40 نقطة واهداف 100 - 150 - 300 باذن الله  
اتوقع قاب داون مع افتتاح السوق لا يقل عن 50 نقطة بإذن الله   
بالتوفيق

----------


## سعدالجهني

> 3 تحليلات تنبئ عن هبوط قادم لليورو  
> مع ستوب ظريف وخفيف لا يتجاوز 40 نقطة واهداف 100 - 150 - 300 باذن الله  
> اتوقع قاب داون مع افتتاح السوق لا يقل عن 50 نقطة بإذن الله   
> بالتوفيق

 بالتوفيق اخوي الارستقراطي .. في وجهة نظري اليورو لازال لديه صعود نسبي وبعدها بيكون مناسب للبيع ان شاءالله.

----------


## أبو نـاصر



----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بالتوفيق اخوي الارستقراطي .. في وجهة نظري اليورو لازال لديه صعود نسبي وبعدها بيكون مناسب للبيع ان شاءالله.

  
الآن الشارت يقول هبوط  باذن الله اخوي سعد مع صمود 2026 
تاجر ما ترى لا ما تظن

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> 

  
باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> سؤال جديد :  
> كم مرة يعمل اليورو ( مثلا ) رالي بمعدل 150  - 200 نقطة شهريا ؟  
> (( بدون اخبار  مجدولة ))

  
لا يزال السؤال قائما

----------


## king_stock

موفق ابوطلال خلك على قرراك لاتغيره انتبه ...............:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> موفق ابوطلال خلك على قرراك لاتغيره انتبه ...............:

  
اذا صمدت اخر قمة فأكيد مع البيع ابوعبدالعزيز 
لو تم اختراقها خلاص  
ما يحتاج نتمسك بعقد ممكن يعكس 500 نقطة

----------


## forex9

> 3 تحليلات تنبئ عن هبوط قادم لليورو  
> مع ستوب ظريف وخفيف لا يتجاوز 40 نقطة واهداف 100 - 150 - 300 باذن الله  
> اتوقع قاب داون مع افتتاح السوق لا يقل عن 50 نقطة بإذن الله   
> بالتوفيق

 ٪100 الارستقراطي

----------


## كوكبااورانوس

> 3 تحليلات تنبئ عن هبوط قادم لليورو 
> مع ستوب ظريف وخفيف لا يتجاوز 40 نقطة واهداف 100 - 150 - 300 باذن الله
> اتوقع قاب داون مع افتتاح السوق لا يقل عن 50 نقطة بإذن الله
> بالتوفيق

 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
ممكن ايضا العمل بدون ستوب طبعا باداره راس مال صارمه مثل لديك 6500 نقطه ممكن تدخل 3 عقود موزعه على رينج 450 نقطه كل 150 نقطه صعود عقد
توكلنا على الله

----------


## داي ترايدر

> تحليل اليورو وولفي    الملف المرفق 483289

 موجات وولف واضحة و ربما يصل  إلى 1.2070 
أنا مع الهبوط كذلك لأنه فيه مستويات يحترمها

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ظھ100 الارستقراطي

 
شكرا    

> موجات وولف واضحة و ربما يصل  إلى 1.2070 
> أنا مع الهبوط كذلك لأنه فيه مستويات يحترمها

 كل شي جايز بالسوق  
شكرا

----------


## forex9

ماهي احسن شركة الان في السوق من وجهة نظرك ومع اي شركة تتعامل ؟

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ماهي احسن شركة الان في السوق من وجهة نظرك ومع اي شركة تتعامل ؟

 
اتعامل مع البنوك السويسرية سويس كوت ودوكاسكوبي

----------


## forex9

سويس كوت شركة وليس بنك ، دوكاسكوبي لاعلم لي به . لان البنوك 1:25 اعلي رافعة لديهم ، فكيف يكون سويس كوت بنك ورافعتهم 1:400 اما (لعبة الايبان فسحب ارجل المتداولين ولهم مكتب في دبي) ولو كان بنك لفتح في عدة دول .

----------


## forex9

لو قلت ساكسو بنك (الدانموكي) نعم انه بنك ولكن للاسف برنامجهم لم يناسبني ، وله فرع في دبي وفرع دبي قد يكون شركة وليس بنك . 
الاساس الدنمارك وهو بنك .

----------


## forex9

لكن المتعارف عليه ان البنوك لاتجري خلف1000 و 5000 $ مثل دوكاسكوبي فهي ليست بنوك وانما مصيدة . 
البنوك لاتتصل لتترجي المتداول بودع مبلغ بسيط (5000$) وتواصلت معي فتاة سورية من دوكاسكوبي .

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> سويس كوت شركة وليس بنك ، دوكاسكوبي لاعلم لي به . لان البنوك 1:25 اعلي رافعة لديهم ، فكيف يكون سويس كوت بنك ورافعتهم 1:400 اما (لعبة الايبان فسحب ارجل المتداولين ولهم مكتب في دبي) ولو كان بنك لفتح في عدة دول .

  
سويس ودوكا بنوك الكترونية سويسرية والرافعة تصل 100 - 400  
المهم هل هي بنوك مرخصة وعليها رقابة ؟ وهل هي آمنة ؟ 
العالم الان متجه الى الواقع الافتراضي والصين مثلا بدأت حملة لعدم حمل النقود والدفع بالجوال مباشرة عبر مسح الباركود 
وجود مكتب في دبي لا يضر بل اعتبرها ميزة ولا يحتاج ان يفتح في عدة دول 
هل بنوكنا موجودة بالخارج ؟ وهل عدم التواجد يؤثر عليها ؟

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> لكن المتعارف عليه ان البنوك لاتجري خلف1000 و 5000 $ مثل دوكاسكوبي فهي ليست بنوك وانما مصيدة . 
> البنوك لاتتصل لتترجي المتداول بودع مبلغ بسيط (5000$) وتواصلت معي فتاة سورية من دوكاسكوبي .

 
شايف البونص اللي تعطيه الشركات وهو 100 $  
تخيل 100 عميل اسبوعيا فقط 
يستفيد من البونص وطبعا يتمرجن وهذا المطلوب  
كم يطلع للشركة ىخر السنة ؟ 
500 الف دولار 
لا تتهاون بالمابلغ الصغيرة اخي 
دوكا صانع سوق وهو يعلم ان معظم المتاجرين سيخسرون خاصة الخليجيين  
يخسرون ويعودون ويخسرون ويعودون 
اذن كل محفظة هي مبلغ في جيب البنك او الشركة - الا ما ندر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

برأيي ان اي صاحب محفظة صغيرة لا يهمه الا امر السحب والايداع وعدم الغش 
باقي الامور الفنية لا تهم 
لو لديك مليون او 5 مليون دولار - هنا تبدأ القلق وتبحث عن بنوك والافضل محلية برافعة 0 او 10 بالكثير

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الملف المرفق 483298

  
اندكس الدولار هذا على اي منصة ابوناصر 
لأن الاغلاق عندي 91.99

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> اندكس الدولار هذا على اي منصة ابوناصر 
> لأن الاغلاق عندي 91.99

 forexltd

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> forexltd

  
مشكور

----------


## الأرستقراطي

تسونامي كبير قادم من الشمال باتجاه الجنوب      
اتوقع ان تكون سنة 2018  سوداء عاليورو 
والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## _ابوجاسم

مساء الخير يابوطلال تحليلي له قاب صاعد

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> تحليل اليورو وولفي    الملف المرفق 483289

  
من شروط الوولفي اختراق ترند 1-3  ثم العودة تحت الترند 
ما ادري بنشوف اختراق وهمي او نهبط مباشرة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> مساء الخير يابوطلال تحليلي له قاب صاعد

 
مساء النور ابوجاسم 
كل شي جايز واحنا نمشي عالشارت 
هو الفيصل والحكم

----------


## forex9

اليورو للشراء حسب الشارت الاستب  1.1990  .  البيع يتم من 1.1990 .

----------


## forex9

شيء يثير الدهشة ،،،،،،  مشاركات: 132
المشاهدات: 1,002,572

----------


## forex9

اليورو يؤكد طلوعه بنسبة 10000٪  لليوم فقط حسب الشارت وليس حسب الحدس والعاطفة .

----------


## forex9

الذهب يؤكد طلوعه بنسبة 10000٪ لليوم فقط حسب الشارت وليس حسب الحدس والعاطفة .

----------


## forex9

الاسترالي يؤكد طلوعه بنسبة 10000٪ لليوم فقط حسب الشارت وليس حسب الحدس والعاطفة .

----------


## forex9

الكندي والين والباوند والنفط والداو لم يؤكدوا الاتجاه الي الان .

----------


## الأرستقراطي

توصيات موفقة لك اخي الكريم ولكن يعيبها عدم وجود شارت ونسبة نجاح 10 الاف  %  :Emoticon1:  
هلا بك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> شيء يثير الدهشة ،،،،،،  مشاركات: 132
> المشاهدات: 1,002,572

  
ممكن السبب علامتي الزائد في بداية العنوان  :012:

----------


## forex9

النفط يؤكد طلوعه بنسبة 10000٪ لليوم فقط حسب الشارت وليس حسب الحدس والعاطفة .

----------


## forex9

الباوند يؤكد طلوعه بنسبة 10000٪ لليوم فقط حسب الشارت وليس حسب الحدس والعاطفة .

----------


## forex9

الكندي يؤكد نزوله بنسبة 10000٪ لليوم فقط حسب الشارت وليس حسب الحدس والعاطفة .

----------


## forex9

> الكندي يؤكد طلوع بنسبة 10000ظھ لليوم فقط حسب الشارت وليس حسب الحدس والعاطفة .

 طلوع    /    غير مباشرة

----------


## سعدالجهني

> الآن الشارت يقول هبوط  باذن الله اخوي سعد مع صمود 2026 
> تاجر ما ترى لا ما تظن

 حياك الله ابوطلال الان اشارة البيع اكثر وضوحا حسب الشارت

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> حياك الله ابوطلال الان اشارة البيع اكثر وضوحا حسب الشارت

  
رؤية موفقة وشارت جميل اخوي سعد 
معك بالبيع باذن الله

----------


## داي ترايدر

> ممكن السبب علامتي الزائد في بداية العنوان

 أعتقد كذلك علامة زائد
اليورو اكتمل الوولف و أضن الصعود انتهى

----------


## forex9

الين يؤكد نزوله بنسبة 10000٪ لليوم فقط حسب الشارت وليس حسب الحدس والعاطفة . (حدث النزول حدث  قبل 5 ساعات) .

----------


## forex9

اليورو لم يكتمل صعوده ولا زال للصعود بقية (لليوم فقط) .

----------


## forex9

تحركات السوق والاتجاهات ليست اعتقادا او تخمينا بل واقعا حقيقيا .

----------


## forex9

السوق لايوجد فيه ترند مكسور ولا مشطور ولا دعوم ولا مقاومات ولا حادة ولا منفرجة ولا زمني ولا جوي ولا بحري ولا بري ولا ترندات ولا زوايا سعرية ولا قنوات  ، السوق يلاعبك ويضحك عليك بكل المصطلحات والمؤشرات التي تعلمتها وتركك تعمل تجارب وتحليلات وهو سلك طريق اخر وعليك معرفة الطريق الاخر .

----------


## forex9

عليك معرفة الطريق الاخر قبل حدوث الحركة وليس بعدها حتي تحارب الفوركس وتجلده علي ظهره ، غير كذا فلا نجاح ولا فلاح في سوق الفوركس .

----------


## forex9

انصحكم بعدم بيع اليورو والباوند والذهب والنفط بل انصح بالشراء لشيء في نفس السوق ،،،، وكذلك بعدم شراء الين بل ببيعه .

----------


## سعدالجهني

> انصحكم بعدم بيع اليورو والباوند والذهب والنفط بل انصح بالشراء لشيء في نفس السوق ،،،، وكذلك بعدم شراء الين بل ببيعه .

 حياك الله اخي بالنسبة لي ارى اليورو ين ذاهب الى مناطق 133.600 وافضل البيع من المستويات الحالية

----------


## forex9

الكروس يلعب لعبة المقص (يتبع الين واليورو) .

----------


## forex9

مايحدث من اليورو هو تصحيح ، اما الباوند انتهي من التصحيح .

----------


## forex9

توجد فرصة الان علي الكندي شراء وتنتظر ظ،.ظ¢ظ¥ظ§ظ¥ واكثر .

----------


## forex9

توجد فرصة الان علي الكندي شراء وتنتظر 1.2575 واكثر .

----------


## forex9

توجد فرصة بيع علي الداو والهدف 24705 .

----------


## forex9

توجد فرصة الان علي الكندي شراء وتنتظر 1.2575 واكثر .

----------


## forex9

اترك المجال لمالك الموضوع والشكر موصول له .

----------


## forex9

انتظروا 1.2611 في الكندي اليوم لاتخافوا منه ،،،، وهو شراء .

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> أعتقد كذلك علامة زائد
> اليورو اكتمل الوولف و أضن الصعود انتهى الملف المرفق 483403

  
رؤية موفقة يا صديقي وان شاء الله يهبط 
لا اجمل من لغة الشارت المحبوك بدقة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اترك المجال لمالك الموضوع والشكر موصول له .

 
حياك اخوي

----------


## forex9

> توجد فرصة الان علي الكندي شراء وتنتظر 1.2575 واكثر .

 الكندي عكس سيره للنزول والخسارة 30ن = 270$ لعقد ستاندرد .

----------


## forex9

اشكرك علي رحابة صدرك ،،،،، 
النفط غدا ان شاء الله نزول وكذلك الداو  
اليورو والباوند والاسترالي غدا ان شاء الله طلوع  ومعهم الذهب 
الين والكندي غدا ان شاء الله نزول  
مالم يحدث شيء الي الواحدة صباح الاربعاء ،،،،،، وان حدث تغيير سوف اكتبه ان شاء الله .

----------


## forex9

الداو لم ينتهي من النزول وعينه علي ظ¢ظ¤ظ¦ظ¦ظ¥ وممكن اقل الليلة . فلا تشتري لانه صياد ماهر .

----------


## forex9

الداو لم ينتهي من النزول وعينه علي 24665 وممكن اقل الليلة . فلا تشتري لانه صياد ماهر .

----------


## forex9

الباوند والذهب جاهزين للانطلاق والبقية لازالت في طور الاستعداد ،،، متي ؟ الله اعلم .

----------


## forex9

الين يقول هو بيعوني ولست انا اقول ،،،،، واللوم علي الين انا فقط اوصل كلامه لكم (هو له لغة خاصة به تعلمتها وارسلها لكم) .

----------


## forex9

الاسترالي يقول هو اشتروني ولست انا اقول ،،،،، واللوم علي الاسترالي انا فقط اوصل كلامه لكم (هو له لغة خاصة به تعلمتها وارسلها لكم) .

----------


## forex9

الكندي يقول هو بيعوني ولست انا اقول ،،،،، واللوم علي الكندي انا فقط اوصل كلامه لكم (هو له لغة خاصة به تعلمتها وارسلها لكم) .

----------


## forex9

من 1.20404 اشتري اليورو بكل قوة وان برصيدك كاملا ،،،،

----------


## forex9

من 112.346 بيع الين بكل قوة وان برصيدك كاملا ،،،،

----------


## forex9

من 60.43 بيع النفط بكل قوة وان برصيدك كاملا ،،،،

----------


## متداول2014

> من 60.43 بيع النفط بكل قوة وان برصيدك كاملا ،،،،

 ممكن شرح لسبب البيع حتى نستفيد جميعا .... جزاك الله خير

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> من 60.43 بيع النفط بكل قوة وان برصيدك كاملا ،،،،

 ماتخاف تقبع في ايران وتتعطل الملاحة في مضيق هرمز,

----------


## سعدالجهني

اليورو يكمل نزوله مثل ماتوقعنا والحمدلله بدون انعكاس .. للملعومية اليورو اندكس اعطى بين بار جميل على الشارت اليومي في منطقة مقاومة جميلة يعطي زخم هبوط اكثر

----------


## forex9

5 عملات مهمة جدا ،،،، كيف ؟ 
الين  اليوم نزول (اساسي) 
يورو اليوم طلوع  يورو \ ين اليوم نزول 
باوند اليوم طلوع 
باوند \ ين اليوم طلوع 
لاحظ الاربعة الاخيرة بدون الين ماذا تجد وتلاحظ في ماكتب ؟؟؟؟

----------


## سعدالجهني

> 5 عملات مهمة جدا ،،،، كيف ؟ 
> الين  اليوم نزول (اساسي) 
> يورو اليوم طلوع  يورو \ ين اليوم نزول 
> باوند اليوم طلوع 
> باوند \ ين اليوم طلوع 
> لاحظ الاربعة الاخيرة بدون الين ماذا تجد وتلاحظ في ماكتب ؟؟؟؟

 الله يعطيك العافية اخوي ماقصرت .. لو الشرح يكون مرفق بشارت بيكون افضل .. الشارت هو لغة السوق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## forex9

النفط تحول الي الشراء والخسارة 40ن = 400$ .

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> من 60.43 بيع النفط بكل قوة وان برصيدك كاملا ،،،،

  

> النفط تحول الي الشراء والخسارة 40ن = 400$ .

  
اخي الكريم ضع توصية مع شارت وتوقف عن استخدام الرصيد الكامل 
لو دخل شخص وتمرجن بيدعي عليك 
السوق مش سواليف او تكهنات تصيب مرة وتخطئ مرات 
السوق شارت او اساسي فقط  
ضع شارت مع كل توصية او اكتفي بالمرور  
تحياتي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو يكمل نزوله مثل ماتوقعنا والحمدلله بدون انعكاس .. للملعومية اليورو اندكس اعطى بين بار جميل على الشارت اليومي في منطقة مقاومة جميلة يعطي زخم هبوط اكثر  الملف المرفق 483472

  
تحليل رائع اخوي سعد ونلاحظ سبرينج قوي اخترق المقاومة وعاد 
هل الشمعة الحالية لليوم او امس ؟ 
وعلى اي منصة موجود اندكس اليورو 
شكرا

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> النفط تحول الي الشراء والخسارة 40ن = 400$ .

 كان فيه خبر امريكي تهديد لايران!
حاول تبتعد عنه هذه الفترة او شراء مع التصحيحات او بيع سريع مع السبايكس لو حدثت! 
اذا قبعت الامور يلتزم الفني الصمت!

----------


## forex9

> كان فيه خبر امريكي تهديد لايران!
> حاول تبتعد عنه هذه الفترة او شراء مع التصحيحات او بيع سريع مع السبايكس لو حدثت! 
> اذا قبعت الامور يلتزم الفني الصمت!

 ان كسر النفط 60.60 سوف ابيع النفط مباشرة .

----------


## forex9

احلي شغل علي الداو ، الداو يعطي ذهب ....

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> ان كسر النفط 60.60 سوف ابيع النفط مباشرة .

 فنيا اخي لاغبار على كلامك ولكن هذه الفترة لها خصوصية بسبب مظاهرات ايران

----------


## forex9

> فنيا اخي لاغبار على كلامك ولكن هذه الفترة لها خصوصية بسبب مظاهرات ايران

 يتحركوا حسب مصالحهم وهذا امر اساسي ولا يتنازلوا عنه وان حدث اي شيء سلبي او ايجابي .

----------


## forex9

بيعوا الكندي من 1.25350

----------


## سعدالجهني

> تحليل رائع اخوي سعد ونلاحظ سبرينج قوي اخترق المقاومة وعاد 
> هل الشمعة الحالية لليوم او امس ؟ 
> وعلى اي منصة موجود اندكس اليورو 
> شكرا

 حياك الله اخوي بالنسبة للشارت المرفق وصلني من شخص قبل الاغلاق اليومي بساعة .. وهي لشمعة الامس .. ابشر اول مااعرف المنصة بكتبها لك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> حياك الله اخوي بالنسبة للشارت المرفق وصلني من شخص قبل الاغلاق اليومي بساعة .. وهي لشمعة الامس .. ابشر اول مااعرف المنصة بكتبها لك

  
عندي اندكس اليورو ولم اجد شمعة كهذه  
انتظر اسم المنصة مع كل التقدير

----------


## الأرستقراطي

دقائق ويصدر محضر الفدرالي  https://www.arabictrader.com/ar/news...A7%D9%84%D9%8A

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نتائج محضر الفدرالي داعمة للدولار  
منقول من القسم الاخباري في المتداول العربي

----------


## سعدالجهني

> عندي اندكس اليورو ولم اجد شمعة كهذه  
> انتظر اسم المنصة مع كل التقدير

 حياك الله ابوطلال .. المنصة هي تدريدنق فيو ( TradingView) باسم EXY وفعلا بعد المراجعه لها فيه اختلاف في شمعة الاغلاق اليومي .. لكن بصراحة شد انتباهي تكون الدبل توب مع الدايفرجنس السلبي .

----------


## forex9

شاهدتها علي الداو مصادفة والحمد لله ممتازة جدا ،،،،، 
كمثال علي اليوم للداو :- 
المتوسط = 24766 
الماسي   = 24810 
هنا الماسي قال طلوع وافتتاح اليوم 24779 ، المفروض عند كسر 24810 ندخل السوق ونطلع معاه ، ونستطيع الدخول من ساعة الافتتاح والسبب ان الماسي اعلي من الافتتاح ولاينزل سوي عدة نقاط فقط وقليلة جدا ..... اما لو كان الماسي اعلي من المتوسط وهو طلوع ولكن الماسي اقل من الافتتاح هنا ننتظر نزول كثير ومن ثم طلوع اكثر واقوي وعليه مثال وهو التالي :- 
الذهب لليوم
-----------
المترسط = 1310.15 
الماسي   = 1311،90 
الماسي اعلي من المتوسط اذا طلوع ولكن الماسي اقل من الافتتاح اليومي لليوم الاربعاء اذا سيكون نزول الي المتوسط واقل ومن ثم الطلوع ،،،، وتنطبق علي الكل بما فيهم النفط والعملات المباشرة والكروسات ،،،،، ومن فضل الله ومنه وكرمه علي العبد الفقير والمسكين والضعيف الي الله تم اكتشافها اليوم . 
وسنطبق غدا ان شاء الله علي البعض لانها متعبة .  (لاينفع الكلام الان لان الحدث وقع ولكن سوف اطبق قبل الحدث لاعرف حقيقنها ومن فضل الله متأكد منها بنسبة ترليون) ٪

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> حياك الله ابوطلال .. المنصة هي تدريدنق فيو ( TradingView) باسم EXY وفعلا بعد المراجعه لها فيه اختلاف في شمعة الاغلاق اليومي .. لكن بصراحة شد انتباهي تكون الدبل توب مع الدايفرجنس السلبي .

  
صحيح كلامك اخوي سعد يوجد اختلاف بالشموع والقيمة ايضا 
بالنسبة لليورو باذن الله هابط - التأكيد كسر 1.2000  
لازلنا مستمرين مع البيع حسب توصيتك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> شاهدتها علي الداو مصادفة والحمد لله ممتازة جدا ،،،،، 
> كمثال علي اليوم للداو :- 
> المتوسط = 24766 
> الماسي   = 24810 
> هنا الماسي قال طلوع وافتتاح اليوم 24779 ، المفروض عند كسر 24810 ندخل السوق ونطلع معاه ، ونستطيع الدخول من ساعة الافتتاح والسبب ان الماسي اعلي من الافتتاح ولاينزل سوي عدة نقاط فقط وقليلة جدا ..... اما لو كان الماسي اعلي من المتوسط وهو طلوع ولكن الماسي اقل من الافتتاح هنا ننتظر نزول كثير ومن ثم طلوع اكثر واقوي وعليه مثال وهو التالي :- 
> الذهب لليوم
> -----------
> المترسط = 1310.15 
> الماسي   = 1311،90 
> ...

   
الله يوفقك اخوي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> من شروط الوولفي اختراق ترند 1-3  ثم العودة تحت الترند 
> ما ادري بنشوف اختراق وهمي او نهبط مباشرة

     
عملنا الاختراق الوهمي لتصفية البائعين وادخال مشترين جدد 
المفترض اننا بالطريق الى ترند 1 - 4 عند 1.1630

----------


## سعدالجهني

> صحيح كلامك اخوي سعد يوجد اختلاف بالشموع والقيمة ايضا 
> بالنسبة لليورو باذن الله هابط - التأكيد كسر 1.2000  
> لازلنا مستمرين مع البيع حسب توصيتك

 فعلا يابوطلال محتاجين كسر مناطق 1.2000...وهذا لايمنع تقديم الستوب قليلا تحسبا لي صعود ممكن للزوج وبالتوفيق للجميع.

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> فعلا يابوطلال محتاجين كسر مناطق 1.2000...وهذا لايمنع تقديم الستوب قليلا تحسبا لي صعود ممكن للزوج وبالتوفيق للجميع.

 ستوبي حركته الى الدخول عند 1/2065  
لو كسرنا 1200 بخفض الستوب الى 2040 
المسافة اللي قطعها للآن قليلة وخطر جدا تخفيض الستوب قبل الكسر والاغلاق  
بالتوفيق لنا ولك ولا تحرمنا مشاركاتك المميزة 
نتعاون وننفع انفسنا وغيرنا ونكسب الرزق والاجر باذن الله

----------


## forex9

اليورو للخميس (الشراء بقوة شديدة جدا)
--------------
المتوسط = 1.2021
الماسي  = 1.2037 
الماسي اعلي من المتوسط اذا هو طلوع 
الماسي اعلي من افتتاح اليوم اذا الطلوع سيكون قوي اليوم ولا ينزل تحت الافتتاح سوي نقاط بسيطة جدا .  (لو كان الماسي اقل من افتتاح اليوم فاليورو سيستمر في التصحيح للاسفل ولكن اوقف تصحيحه ونزوله)

----------


## داي ترايدر

> عملنا الاختراق الوهمي لتصفية البائعين وادخال مشترين جدد 
> المفترض اننا بالطريق الى ترند 1 - 4 عند 1.1630

 قد يحدث صعود لضرب الستوبات لأنها منطقة أخذ مراكز بيع للمحترفين
لكن البيع سيد الموقف و يلزم الصبر

----------


## forex9

> اليورو للخميس (الشراء بقوة شديدة جدا)
> --------------
> المتوسط = 1.2021
> الماسي  = 1.2037 
> الماسي اعلي من المتوسط اذا هو طلوع 
> الماسي اعلي من افتتاح اليوم اذا الطلوع سيكون قوي اليوم ولا ينزل تحت الافتتاح سوي نقاط بسيطة جدا .  (لو كان الماسي اقل من افتتاح اليوم فاليورو سيستمر في التصحيح للاسفل ولكن اوقف تصحيحه ونزوله)

 شريت يورو 2 لوت 1.20084 وكنت ناوي اكثر بس اريد اطمئن علي الطريقة .

----------


## forex9

النفط بين 61.07 و 62.73 لليوم . نايمكس .

----------


## forex9

الذهب  1306.25  و  1320.25 لليوم .

----------


## forex9

> شريت يورو 2 لوت 1.20084 وكنت ناوي اكثر بس اريد اطمئن علي الطريقة .

 خروجي عند 2045 ومنها سوف ابيع وخروجي عند 1977 .

----------


## forex9

اغلقت بيع اليورو بخسارة 210$ وشريت من 2065 2 لوت .

----------


## forex9

الكندي نزول قوي ويباع من 2522 .

----------


## forex9

شريت 2 لوت المجنون 152.589 .

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> قد يحدث صعود لضرب الستوبات لأنها منطقة أخذ مراكز بيع للمحترفين
> لكن البيع سيد الموقف و يلزم الصبر

 
ان شاء الله يصمد البيع  
انضربت ستوب للأسف وعدت للدخول مرة اخرى  
لو اخترق 1.2100 افكر بالشراء

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو للخميس (الشراء بقوة شديدة جدا)
> --------------

 
جا في بالي صاحب القوة الغاشمة هههه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

العربان مبسوطين من مظاهرات ايران ويحرضون عليها  
لكن لو واحد تظاهر عندهم !!!!!! كفروا فيه  :012:

----------


## forex9

الداو يضرب ال 25000 ويتعداها .

----------


## داي ترايدر

> ان شاء الله يصمد البيع  
> انضربت ستوب للأسف وعدت للدخول مرة اخرى  
> لو اخترق 1.2100 افكر بالشراء

 معوضة باذن الله
الشراء مصيدة من المحترفين فهي مراكزهم للبيع من عندها

----------


## داي ترايدر

اليورو باوند عليه دايفرجنس سلبي ممتاز شارت أربع ساعات
و مستوى قوي للبيع يعني الصعود ليس له معنى

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> معوضة باذن الله
> الشراء مصيدة من المحترفين فهي مراكزهم للبيع من عندها

  
تسلم يا جميل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو باوند عليه دايفرجنس سلبي ممتاز شارت أربع ساعات
> و مستوى قوي للبيع يعني الصعود ليس له معنى

  
ايضا الدولار فرنك اعطى صعود وهو يعاكس اليورو

----------


## داي ترايدر

> ايضا الدولار فرنك اعطى صعود وهو يعاكس اليورو

 نعم و لو تلاحظ الشمعة اليومية أغلقت فوق 9750 اعادة اختبار الدعم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

كان النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام يستعيذ من العلم الذي لا ينفع 
بعض المواضيع مدري وش جابها للفوركس 
ههههه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نعم و لو تلاحظ الشمعة اليومية أغلقت فوق 9750 اعادة اختبار الدعم

  
ان شاء الله تصمد الصلبة 1.2090   
محتاين شمعة بيعية لتاكيد الهبوط كي نعزز

----------


## الأرستقراطي

هل يصعد الدولار لاغلاق الفجوة ؟

----------


## الاستثنائي

> هل يصعد الدولار لاغلاق الفجوة ؟

 الفجوة وش معناها لو تكرمت ؟

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الفجوة وش معناها لو تكرمت ؟

 
الفجوة او القاب معناها : عدم وجود تداول او توقف المزودين عن عرض السعر لفترة وتحدث عادة مع الاخبار القوية او نهايات الاسبوع 
ويوجد نوعين : فجوة استنزاف وفجوة استمرار 
الموجودة في الشارت فجوة استمرار وهي تعني قوة الترند الهابط واستعجال في الخروج من الشراء دفعة واحدة 
مما يتسبب بوجود خلخلة بين العرض والطلب  
حصلت في السوق السعودي 2006 حين كانت تعرض الاسهم بالملايين ولا يوجد طلب فتهبط الاسعار 10 %  دفعة واحدة  
حياك

----------


## الاستثنائي

ما شاء الله اخوي منت بسهل الله يحرسك
اشكرك بعنف وجزاك ربي كل خير - وصلت المعلومة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ما شاء الله اخوي منت بسهل الله يحرسك
> اشكرك بعنف وجزاك ربي كل خير - وصلت المعلومة

  
اشكرك بقوة اخي الاستثنائي 
اختيار رائع للإسم ومكان الاقامة

----------


## الاستثنائي

> اشكرك بقوة اخي الاستثنائي 
> اختيار رائع للإسم ومكان الاقامة

 الله يسعدك دوم
ما تمر علينا بيوم جزر البهاما !! والله انها مزيونة وفيها برشومي و تين و اللي تبيه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الله يسعدك دوم
> ما تمر علينا بيوم جزر البهاما !! والله انها مزيونة وفيها برشومي و تين و اللي تبيه

 
زينة بوجودكم اخوي  
ان شاء الله نحط لها برنامج ونذوق البرشومي الباهامي

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> الفجوة او القاب معناها : عدم وجود تداول او توقف المزودين عن عرض السعر لفترة وتحدث عادة مع الاخبار القوية او نهايات الاسبوع 
> ويوجد نوعين : فجوة استنزاف وفجوة استمرار 
> الموجودة في الشارت فجوة استمرار وهي تعني قوة الترند الهابط واستعجال في الخروج من الشراء دفعة واحدة 
> مما يتسبب بوجود خلخلة بين العرض والطلب  
> حصلت في السوق السعودي 2006 حين كانت تعرض الاسهم بالملايين ولا يوجد طلب فتهبط الاسعار 10 %  دفعة واحدة  
> حياك

 هناك نوعين اخرين
1) العادية التي تحدث اثناء اليوم برينج قليل على اي فريم
2) والاشهر تقريبا مثل التي حدثت على اليورو وكان دفع السيولة اتجاه واحد فقط - الصورة--- قاب الاختراق او الكسر

----------


## الاستثنائي

الله يحييك تجينا نحتفي فيك وتعلمنا الفوريكس
الجزيرة كلها تحت خدمتك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> العربان مبسوطين من مظاهرات ايران ويحرضون عليها  
> لكن لو واحد تظاهر عندهم !!!!!! كفروا فيه

  
لما تشوف الاعلام العرباني زعلان على قمع المتظاهرين تقول ياخي هذا  اللي زعلان اعلام النرويج وكندا ولا مين ؟ ههههه 
معقولة الانفصام يوصل الناس للدرجة هذي !!  
معقولة يطلع رئيس دولة ويقول عندي زر كبير  
ويطلع واحد بعده يقول زري اكبر من زرك !!!! مطاول زغاغيل ولا وشو ؟  
العالم رايح للحضيض

----------


## الاستثنائي

صاحبنا ابو محمد الحلبي وينه ؟ عندك اخباره ؟

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> صاحبنا ابو محمد الحلبي وينه ؟ عندك اخباره ؟

  
موجود واموره طيبة وعلى تواصل معه

----------


## الاستثنائي

> موجود واموره طيبة وعلى تواصل معه

 الحمد لله الله يزين اموركم - استغربت اختفاؤه فجاة من الساحة وكان مالي المنتديات ورش وتوصيات
وعمر حلاقة والذيب الامعط وزياديه يا اسماء مرت كثير مدري نقول الله يرحمهم او يوفقهم ما نعرف اخبارهم
الحمد لله ع كل حال

----------


## KARKOR

> لما تشوف الاعلام العرباني زعلان على قمع المتظاهرين تقول ياخي هذا  اللي زعلان اعلام النرويج وكندا ولا مين ؟ ههههه 
> معقولة الانفصام يوصل الناس للدرجة هذي !!  
> معقولة يطلع رئيس دولة ويقول عندي زر كبير  
> ويطلع واحد بعده يقول زري اكبر من زرك !!!! مطاول زغاغيل ولا وشو ؟  
> العالم رايح للحضيض

 ههههه زري اكبر من زرك   
مش عارف بعد شوية يقولوا عن ايه  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الحمد لله الله يزين اموركم - استغربت اختفاؤه فجاة من الساحة وكان مالي المنتديات ورش وتوصيات
> وعمر حلاقة والذيب الامعط وزياديه يا اسماء مرت كثير مدري نقول الله يرحمهم او يوفقهم ما نعرف اخبارهم
> الحمد لله ع كل حال

  
اللهم امين

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ههههه زري اكبر من زرك   
> مش عارف بعد شوية يقولوا عن ايه

    
يارب رئيس كوريا ما يقول عندي شي كبير مرة ثانية - لأن الاهوج ترمب ناوي يتحدى وممكن يرمي البتاع  !!!  
يعملوها المجانين

----------


## forex9

الداو اليوم الجمعة خطير جدا جدا ، البعد عنه غنيمة .

----------


## الأرستقراطي

للآن الهبوط جميل  وننتظر كسر 1.2000

----------


## الاستثنائي

امجننكم اليورو يبو طلال -- اعتقد ما ترك لاحد عقل !

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> امجننكم اليورو يبو طلال -- اعتقد ما ترك لاحد عقل !

  
هم لازم يطفشوا المتشعبطين بالبيع عشان تخف الحمولة ويكسب القلة ويا سلام لو ناس كثيرة دخلت شراء  
بنشوف لحم مفروم مضبوط

----------


## الاستثنائي

حتى انا ناديت بالبيع قبل اسبوع ! وخذ لك جاب وذبذبة
بس والله انه يستاهل الصبر عليه ... فيه صيدة حلوة وهذا وقته اعتقد حول 800 نقطة - 850 نقطة
استعجلنا عليه شوي -- انا من رايي نطلع وننتظره عند 12180 نشوف يوم او يومين يرتدون ونبيع او يغلقون اعلاه ونشري 
رايح عند دعومه الاوله   
الان بالمنتصف بين قمة عزه قبل ازمة اليونان وبين خيبته بعدها وشغلة التيسيرالكمي والبريكست واظن والله اعلم ان 12180 اقل مكان انعكاس حتى لو بهيدج 
جاب لي الصداع وين القى افضل مكان للدخول !! نشبة والله

----------


## الاستثنائي

حتى ع الشهري نفس الكلام !

----------


## الأرستقراطي

بالنسبة لي لا زلت ارى الوطواط جاهز للنتف والقلي  
لو اغلقنا الاسبوع تحت 2040 فهذي شمعة بيع محترمة

----------


## الاستثنائي

> بالنسبة لي لا زلت ارى الوطواط جاهز للنتف والقلي  
> لو اغلقنا الاسبوع تحت 2040 فهذي شمعة بيع محترمة

 تمام - بس ما لاحظت شيء ؟؟

----------


## الاستثنائي

يستغلونا بالمقاومة ابو فريم 4 ساعات عند الوطواط اللي رسمته والجاب الصغير اللي عندها 
واكاد اجزم انهم الان يغطون فجوة شهرية اكبر منها للاعلى - يعني بيصعّدون لسعر 12180 والله اعلم  
ولا تنسى ماكد شهري !! ما يلعب - ايجابي -   
ما اؤيد الصعود ولا الهبوط وقد تغدر اشارة الماكد - احب اتابع اغلاقات يومية عند 12180  
والله اعلم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> يستغلونا بالمقاومة ابو فريم 4 ساعات عند الوطواط اللي رسمته والجاب الصغير اللي عندها 
> واكاد اجزم انهم الان يغطون فجوة شهرية اكبر منها للاعلى - يعني بيصعّدون لسعر 12180 والله اعلم  
> ولا تنسى ماكد شهري !! ما يلعب - ايجابي -   
> ما اؤيد الصعود ولا الهبوط وقد تغدر اشارة الماكد - احب اتابع اغلاقات يومية عند 12180  
> والله اعلم

  
الماكدي الشهري غير معتبر لنه ممكن يهبط 1000 نقطة ولا يتحرك الماك 
بالنسبة لي اذا اخترق 2100 فراح يضرب ستوب وتنتهي اللعبة 
ستوبي 35 نقطة فقط من 1.2065 
عليهم بالعافية

----------


## الاستثنائي

> الماكدي الشهري غير معتبر لنه ممكن يهبط 1000 نقطة ولا يتحرك الماك 
> بالنسبة لي اذا اخترق 2100 فراح يضرب ستوب وتنتهي اللعبة 
> ستوبي 35 نقطة فقط من 1.2065 
> عليهم بالعافية

 ههههه كفو والله لو كثرتها 100 نقطة بيشكرو فيك  :Inlove: 
انا مرجح البيع واسف لو سويت لك بلبلة - تضارب اشارات ع الشارت بس -
فيه عندك كم زوج ع المحك قدام الدولار غير اليورو وصلو اسعار سيولة وبحالة الارتداد ! بيعززو الاهداف الجنوبية  
نيوزلندي دولار

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ههههه كفو والله لو كثرتها 100 نقطة بيشكرو فيك 
> انا مرجح البيع واسف لو سويت لك بلبلة - تضارب اشارات ع الشارت بس -
> فيه عندك كم زوج ع المحك قدام الدولار غير اليورو وصلو اسعار سيولة وبحالة الارتداد ! بيعززو الاهداف الجنوبية  
> نيوزلندي دولار

   
35 نقطة ما يستاهلوا اكثر  
وبسوي عليهم ضريبة قيمة مضافة واخصم 5 % 
واقنعهم ان الضريبة لمصلحتهم وتعالج حمى الضنك اللي عجزنا عنها بعد ههههه

----------


## forex9

> بالنسبة لي لا زلت ارى الوطواط جاهز للنتف والقلي  
> لو اغلقنا الاسبوع تحت 2040 فهذي شمعة بيع محترمة

 مراقبة 1.1975 .

----------


## الأرستقراطي

لازلت اكرر ان اي توصية بدون شارت ( فنيّاً ) لا قيمة لها 
لا يهم اليورو يهبط او يصعد او حتى ينتحر  
المهم هل التوصية مدعومة بشارت ام لا  
هذا الموضوع مختص بالتحليل الفني وليس الرقمي او البطيخي  
اللي عنده شارت يتقدم ويطرحه ارضا ونقوم  بمناقشته 
اللي عنده علم الغيب او التنجيم انصحه بحفظ العلم له  
الفيصل بيننا دائما  
( لغة الشارت فقط )  
اليورو ننتظر كسر  1.200 حتى  ينهي الصعود ويفعل نموذج الوطواط

----------


## الأرستقراطي

لو صمدت 1.2000 فهذا يعني مزيدا من الصعود  
والله اعلى منا واعلم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ان شاء الله تصمد الصلبة 1.2090   
> محتاين شمعة بيعية لتاكيد الهبوط كي نعزز

  

> للآن الهبوط جميل  وننتظر كسر 1.2000

 
اعلى 1.2090 صعود واستمرار 300 - 500 نقطة  وتحتها هبوط  
تحت 1.2000 هبوط 300 - 500 نقطة باذن الله وفوقها صعود  
السعر محصور بين الرقمين كما ذكرت سابقا    
ولازلت مع البيع من 1.2065  بستوب 35 نقطة فقط

----------


## forex9

> لازلت اكرر ان اي توصية بدون شارت ( فنيّاً ) لا قيمة لها 
> لا يهم اليورو يهبط او يصعد او حتى ينتحر  
> المهم هل التوصية مدعومة بشارت ام لا  
> هذا الموضوع مختص بالتحليل الفني وليس الرقمي او البطيخي  
> اللي عنده شارت يتقدم ويطرحه ارضا ونقوم  بمناقشته 
> اللي عنده علم الغيب او التنجيم انصحه بحفظ العلم له  
> الفيصل بيننا دائما  
> ( لغة الشارت فقط )  
> اليورو ننتظر كسر  1.200 حتى  ينهي الصعود ويفعل نموذج الوطواط

 بالضبط (لغة الشارت فقط) مؤيد ترليون ٪ ، ومن يقول غير هذا الكلام فهو علي جهل بأبسط ابجديات السوق .

----------


## forex9

> اعلى 1.2090 صعود واستمرار 300 - 500 نقطة  وتحتها هبوط  
> تحت 1.2000 هبوط 300 - 500 نقطة باذن الله وفوقها صعود  
> السعر محصور بين الرقمين كما ذكرت سابقا    
> ولازلت مع البيع من 1.2065  بستوب 35 نقطة فقط

 مؤيد للرقمين بنسبة 100٪ والاستب صغير .

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بالضبط (لغة الشارت فقط) مؤيد ترليون ظھ ، ومن يقول غير هذا الكلام فهو علي جهل بأبسط ابجديات السوق .

  

> مؤيد للرقمين بنسبة 100ظھ والاستب صغير .

 
اشكرك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اعلى 1.2090 صعود واستمرار 300 - 500 نقطة  وتحتها هبوط  
> تحت 1.2000 هبوط 300 - 500 نقطة باذن الله وفوقها صعود  
> السعر محصور بين الرقمين كما ذكرت سابقا    
> ولازلت مع البيع من 1.2065  بستوب 35 نقطة فقط

 الصفقة الان رابحة والسعر 1.2042  
ندخل تعزيز للصفقة بعقد مساوي وبنفس الستوب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الصفقة الان رابحة والسعر 1.2042  
> ندخل تعزيز للصفقة بعقد مساوي وبنفس الستوب

  
نغلق العقد الاصلي بربح 100 نقطة والحمد لله 
هدف التبريد 1920 باذن الله

----------


## داي ترايدر

> نغلق العقد الاصلي بربح 100 نقطة والحمد لله 
> هدف التبريد 1920 باذن الله

 ألف مبروك أخي
نمشي معاه كل مانزل وحدة وحدة ان شاء الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ألف مبروك أخي
> نمشي معاه كل مانزل وحدة وحدة ان شاء الله

  
اليورو عنده هبوط كبير لا اظن اقل من 500 نقطة  
مثل ما تفضلت - ننزل معه حتة حتة 
الشباب اللي يستنوا يبيعوا من فوق !! خلاص بح

----------


## سعدالجهني

الحمدلله على كل حال خرجنا ب 100 نقطة.. احتمال نشوف تصحيح لليورو من المناطق الحالية.

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الحمدلله على كل حال خرجنا ب 100 نقطة.. احتمال نشوف تصحيح لليورو من المناطق الحالية.

  
الف مبروك اخوي سعد  
تقطعهم بالعافية

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بالنسبة لي لا زلت ارى الوطواط جاهز للنتف والقلي   لو اغلقنا الاسبوع تحت 2040 فهذي شمعة بيع محترمة    الملف المرفق 483723

        
تاجر ما ترى لا ما تظن

----------


## hema007

> تاجر ما ترى لا ما تظن

 موفق إن شاء الله يا غالي ... 
متابع معاك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> موفق إن شاء الله يا غالي ... 
> متابع معاك

  
تسلم يا صديقي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نغلق العقد الاصلي بربح 100 نقطة والحمد لله 
> هدف التبريد 1920 باذن الله

  
نغلق التبريد بربح 70 نقطة والحمد لله 
اجمالي 170 نقطة 
نعمة من الله

----------


## الاستثنائي

الف مبرووك صديقي منصور
تحليل روعة ووطواط (ن) منتااااز  :Good:  
الا عجبني المثل الاسباني :
تاجر بما ترى لا بما تظن  :Big Grin:  
الف مبروك  :Eh S(7): [/COLOR]

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> الملف المرفق 483298

 مكان تصحيح

----------


## داي ترايدر

تقارير الفيوتشر تقول بأن اليورو عليه طلبات كثيرة اذا خلصنا البيع و الحمد لله
لا للدخول ضد الكبار بل نشوف فرص ندخل معاهم

----------


## KARKOR

اين اخونا الاستقراطي..؟؟
ارجو ان تكون بخير
وترجع بالسلامة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اين اخونا الاستقراطي..؟؟
> ارجو ان تكون بخير
> وترجع بالسلامة

   
شكرا للسؤال يا غالي لكن الاوضاع بصفة عامة لا تشجع على المتابعة في المنتدى 
اكتب كلما سنحت الفرصة واقلل قدر الامكان

----------


## KARKOR

> شكرا للسؤال يا غالي لكن الاوضاع بصفة عامة لا تشجع على المتابعة في المنتدى 
> اكتب كلما سنحت الفرصة واقلل قدر الامكان

 
عودا حميدا اخونا الغالي
لا تحرمنا من مشاركاتك

----------


## saidsweety

> شكرا للسؤال يا غالي لكن الاوضاع بصفة عامة لا تشجع على المتابعة في المنتدى 
> اكتب كلما سنحت الفرصة واقلل قدر الامكان

 لبتكتب في مكان اخر
 نيجي معاك يا ريس

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> لبتكتب في مكان اخر
>  نيجي معاك يا ريس

  
تسلم يا صديقي لكني لا اكتب في مكان آخر 
انا مُقل بالمشاركات  واغلقت حساب تويتر وقناة تيليقرام لانشغالي بأعمالي 
صدقني .. من يكسب لا تجد لديه وقت ( للمطامر ) بالمنتديات  
اكرر اعتذاري وسأضع تحليل للذهب بعد قليل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الذهب وطريق الحرير 
اتوقع تهدئة ثم اختراق للمقاومة الى 1440 باذن الله   
قبل سنتين نشرت موضوع في منتدى آخر عن اتجاه الذهب الى 1425 ثم 1530 وحينها كان عند 1150 والجميع يقول ذاهب الى  950

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الذهب وطريق الحرير 
> اتوقع تهدئة ثم اختراق للمقاومة الى 1440 باذن الله   
> قبل سنتين نشرت موضوع في منتدى آخر عن اتجاه الذهب الى 1425 ثم 1530 وحينها كان عند 1150 والجميع يقول ذاهب الى  950

 
لازالت الصفقة رابحة 200 نقطة تقريبا

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليور باختصار

----------


## الأرستقراطي

يوجد تصريف كميات ضخم جدا على الذهب !!!!!!!!!!! 
ان لم نخترق 1380 باغلاق اسبوع فسنهبط لاكمال نموذج وتد خمس موجات       
نحتاج الى اختراق 138 بفوليوم بسيط والا فالهبوط اقرب وكسر 1233 
لا زلت الى الان مع التهدئة والهبوط بمتاجرة يومية سريعة مع اول هدف 1306 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليور باختصار

   Keep it Simple and Smile   
كلما كان التحليل ابسط - كان ادق واوضح

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> سجل عندك هالمعلومة المؤكدة : اكثر ( النايمين ) في المنتديات ليل نهار لا يكسبون 
> تاكد من كلامي هذا بدون كشف حساب او غيره 
> ممكن يكون محلل ناجح ويعطيك اشارات دخول وخروج قوية لكنه مضارب فاشل لا يصبر على الهدف ولا يوجد لديه ادارة مالية ويتمرجن كل شهر  
> اسماء كبيرة في المنتديات تجدهم يجرون خلف عمل في منتدى مقابل 50 او 100 $ فقط لا غير 
> التحليل وكتابة المواضيع ووضع الاستراتيجيات شيء والتداول بمال حقيقي شيء آخر 
> من السهل ان تخطط لمعركة .. لكن من الصعب ان تأخذ السلاح وتتوجه للميدان وتعرض نفسك للخطر 
> ستغيب عن المنتدى شهور او سنوات وتعود وتجد نفس الاسماء ونفس العقلية لم تتغير 
> المليون من 3 صفقات لحساب 6 دولار برافعة 15000    
> الاكثرية  ينتظر الرسالة الموعودة على الخاص .........  
> انتهى

  
ايضا يوجد متلازمة اسمها Forex Phobia      
اعراضها : عدم الدخول بالصفقة رغم وضوحها الشديد ثم اللحاق بها بعد ان تكون قطعت مسافة 230 كلم  
التجارة = جسارة + شطارة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

ايضا يوجد محاربة للناجحين في المنتديات العربية بعكس الغربية 
مع ان الناجح هذا هو سبب نجاح المنتدى لكنهم يطبقون نظرية تجارية غبية وكريهه اسمها 
One to Go 2 to come 
يعني : يروح زبون واحد يجينا اثنين ههههههه 
ما تدري هي غيرة نسوان ولا ايه ؟ 
لكن الغيرة مشعللة بالمنتديات حسب ما ارى والحرب مستعرة  
احيانا تكون الحرب مباشرة وواضحة من فوق واحيانا عبر وسيط  ( عضو مشاغب )  
اقترح عمل تايم آوت لهولاء كما يحصل في ال حضانات وروضات الاطفال

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> يوجد تصريف كميات ضخم جدا على الذهب !!!!!!!!!!! 
> ان لم نخترق 1380 باغلاق اسبوع فسنهبط لاكمال نموذج وتد خمس موجات       
> نحتاج الى اختراق 138 بفوليوم بسيط والا فالهبوط اقرب وكسر 1233 
> لا زلت الى الان مع التهدئة والهبوط بمتاجرة يومية سريعة مع اول هدف 1306 باذن الله

    1380هو خط التعادل والرضى  
اذا وصل السعر الى خط الرضى بفوليوم عالي فهذا يعني تجميع ان كان الاتجاه الرئيسي  صاعد ويعتبر تصريف ان كان الاتجاه الرئيس  هابط

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليور باختصار

  
اليورو حتى الان 120 + نقطة والحمد لله 
اكتفي وانتظر التصحيح

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الذهب ان عجز عن كسر 1332 فالصعود مرة اخرى الى 1365  
نخرج من البيع وننتظر الكسر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> يوجد تصريف كميات ضخم جدا على الذهب !!!!!!!!!!! 
> ان لم نخترق 1380 باغلاق اسبوع فسنهبط لاكمال نموذج وتد خمس موجات       
> نحتاج الى اختراق 138 بفوليوم بسيط والا فالهبوط اقرب وكسر 1233 
> لا زلت الى الان مع التهدئة والهبوط بمتاجرة يومية سريعة مع اول هدف 1306 باذن الله

  
الذهب يضرب 1306 بالمللي سيكرومتر  :016:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليور باختصار

  
اليورو هبط 250 نقطة   
اتوقع التصحيح ثم العودة للهبوط  
مدى التصحيح 75 - 100 نقطة من القاع المسجل عند 1.2211

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو هبط 250 نقطة   
> اتوقع التصحيح ثم العودة للهبوط  
> مدى التصحيح 75 - 100 نقطة من القاع المسجل عند 1.2211

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> 

   
نشتري بستوب 50 وهدف 75

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اسأل نفسك :  
> لماذا يفضل كثير من المتداولين الدخول بالبيع اكثر من الشراء ؟ 
> الاحصائيات تقول ان 60 - 70 % من المتداولين يبحثون عن فرص البيع اكثر من بحثهم عن فرص الشراء  
> هل يعرف احد الإجابة ؟

  

> هذا شارت الباوند دولار 
> احتاج 333 شمعة شراء اسبوعية ليرتفع 7500 نقطة ثم احتاج 65 شمعة بيعية ليخسر كل ما ارتفعه 
> اي 20 % من زمن الصعود احتاجه للهبوط فقط !! 
> هل عرفنا السبب الآن ؟  الملف المرفق 482939

   
الداو هذا الشهر   
احتاج 63 شمعة للصعود وهبط في 8 شموع فقط

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نشتري بستوب 50 وهدف 75

  
40 نقطة سريعة والحمد لله  
ننتظر التصحيح وندخل شراء مرة اخرى

----------


## الأرستقراطي

لا تركض خلف قطار منطلق

----------


## KARKOR

> الداو هذا الشهر   
> احتاج 63 شمعة للصعود وهبط في 8 شموع فقط

  
زي  بناء اي عمارة يستلزم الوقت لطلوع اي دور بها وعند الهد متاخدش غير ساعة بالكتير
طيب انت يا اخونا ارستقراطي 
ما هي اجابة هذا السؤال؟؟

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> زي  بناء اي عمارة يستلزم الوقت لطلوع اي دور بها وعند الهد متاخدش غير ساعة بالكتير
> طيب انت يا اخونا ارستقراطي 
> ما هي اجابة هذا السؤال؟؟

  
مساء الخير اخوي 
اجابتي  ذكرتها في الرد رقم 5 بالصفحة الاولى  
تحياتي  
شوف اليوغو لو هبط الى 2260 ادخل شراء بستوب 50 وهدف 50 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليوغو محتاج هبوط تصحيحي لاكمال الكتف الايمن قبل الاختراق 
اتوقع نحتاج نصف الزمن المتكون على الايسر = 20 شمعة 30 دقيقة

----------


## KARKOR

> عندنا مثل في السعودية نقوله اذا رغبنا في بيع شيء نمتلكه بأبخس الاثمان 
> نقول : بيعة كلب سرق اهله 
> البيع اسهل للنفس البشرية من الشراء 
> حين ترغب في شراء سيارة تقوم بالفحص والسؤال ومعرفة كل شيء عنها وعن مالكها السابق  
> حين ترغب بالبيع - فانت تريد فقط الثمن الذي تستحقه او اقل 
> لا يهم 
> المهم ان تتخلص من السيارة  
> لذلك وقت البيع الجميع ينكب على البيع فقط 
> شاهدنا ذلك في السوق السعودي مع نكبة 2006  
> عاد المؤشر عشر سنوات للخلف خلال 3 سنوات فقط

 
ايوه يا خويا ده يمكن يكون الكلام ده صح جدا في الحياة العملية وايضا  في سوق المال للاسهم 
بس في تجارة  العملات اعتقد ان البيع زي الشراء   
يعني  النفسية متساوية في وضع كم من العقود للشراء وايضا للبيع  
ولا ايه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ايوه يا خويا ده يمكن يكون الكلام ده صح جدا في الحياة العملية وايضا  في سوق المال للاسهم 
> بس في تجارة  العملات اعتقد ان البيع زي الشراء   
> يعني  النفسية متساوية في وضع كم من العقود للشراء وايضا للبيع  
> ولا ايه

   
بالنسبة لي عملت احصائية ووجدت عدد صفقات البيع اكثر من الشراء !!! تصدق    
ارجع واعمل احصائية بنفسك وستلاحظ الفرق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليوغو محتاج هبوط تصحيحي لاكمال الكتف الايمن قبل الاختراق 
> اتوقع نحتاج نصف الزمن المتكون على الايسر = 20 شمعة 30 دقيقة

   
السعر هبط للمستهدف في زمن اقل   
دخلنا شراء على بركة الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

ابوناصر وابوعبدالعزيز وبقية الاخوة حياكم  
شمعة الدولار امس كانت دوجي ولا يمحيها الا شمعة مقابلة مع اغلاق اليوم وهذا صعب   
نتمسك بصمود القمة الاخيرة حتى يتم الاختراق 
لا زلت متشعبط بالكندي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> السعر هبط للمستهدف في زمن اقل   
> دخلنا شراء على بركة الله

 
نخرج من الصفقة ربح 25 نقطة والحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الكندي يضرب ضربته ويمسح البائعين بستوبات محترمة ( وانا منهم ) ويهبط

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> ابوناصر وابوعبدالعزيز وبقية الاخوة حياكم  
> شمعة الدولار امس كانت دوجي ولا يمحيها الا شمعة مقابلة مع اغلاق اليوم وهذا صعب   
> نتمسك بصمود القمة الاخيرة حتى يتم الاختراق 
> لا زلت متشعبط بالكندي

 الله يحييك  
قديما طلبت منك مكان ما يجمع النخبة  :Regular Smile:   
-----
تشعبط يا عمي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

ما يحصل يعني ان النفط سيصعد 
مشكلة الكندي ارتباطه الوثيق بالنفط 
يجب تحليل شارت النفط قبل المتاجرة على هذا الزوج

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الله يحييك  
> قديما طلبت منك مكان ما يجمع النخبة   
> -----
> تشعبط يا عمي  الملف المرفق 486867

  
الف مبروك ابوناصر  
انا ستوب كان 25 نقطة وانضرب للأسف 
تستاهل الناموس >>> صاير اماراتي اليوم ههههه 
لو تقولها لواحد من ربعنا زعل  :Doh:

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> يجب تحليل شارت النفط قبل المتاجرة على هذا الزوج

 كتبت عنه قبل فترة .. تعليقا على شارت شهري   

> راس وكتفين 
> ايضا
> سيتجاوز اسعار 2013

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> كتبت عنه قبل فترة .. تعليقا على شارت شهري

  
لو النفط تجاوز اسعار 2013 حنا كشعب بندج  
بيرفعون البنزين والكهرباء ويقولك اسوة بدول العالم 
مع انه حنا اللي نستخرج بماصورة ما يكلفنا 1 $ ونبيع للعالم ب 150 $ 
يارب يهبط الى 15$ او 10 $

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> لو النفط تجاوز اسعار 2013 حنا كشعب بندج  
> بيرفعون البنزين والكهرباء ويقولك اسوة بدول العالم 
> مع انه حنا اللي نستخرج بماصورة ما يكلفنا 1 $ ونبيع للعالم ب 150 $ 
> يارب يهبط الى 15$ او 10 $

 حسود  :Regular Smile:  
خلنا مع السوق .. أحسن 
----- 
سوي تحوط  
اشتر النفط .. واذا رفعوا الاسعار تصير متعادل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> حسود  
> خلنا مع السوق .. أحسن

 
انشهد انه احسن 
في القلب غصة وفي الضمير غصات 
لا يفوتك اليوغو ارتد من 161 بشمعة هامر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> انشهد انه احسن 
> في القلب غصة وفي الضمير غصات 
> لا يفوتك اليوغو ارتد من 161 بشمعة هامر

   
نكرر الشراء من 2260  
الهامر على منصة FXDD والشارت من منصة جاين

----------


## سعدالجهني

> بالنسبة لي عملت احصائية ووجدت عدد صفقات البيع اكثر من الشراء !!! تصدق    
> ارجع واعمل احصائية بنفسك وستلاحظ الفرق

 فعلًا صفقات البيع اكثر من الشراء وسبق ان قرأت احصائية تؤكد ان عمليات البيع اكثر من الشراء .. وبمراجعه سريعه لصفقاتي وجدتها اكثرها بيع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> فعلًا صفقات البيع اكثر من الشراء وسبق ان قرأت احصائية تؤكد ان عمليات البيع اكثر من الشراء .. وبمراجعه سريعه لصفقاتي وجدتها اكثرها بيع

 
الشراء ثقيل على النفس مهوب زي البيع 
شكرا للاضافة اخوي سعد

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> الشراء ثقيل على النفس مهوب زي البيع 
> شكرا للاضافة اخوي سعد

 وما ردك لمن يقول ان حقيقة الامر ان جميع صفقاتك شراء 
فانت تشتري زوج مقابل اخر << فلا يوجد بيع الا مجازا 
----- 
ايضا بيع الاسهم للتخلص منها ,, وكذلك السلع 
اما بيع الفوركس ,, فالبيع هو  للامتلاك وليس للتخلص 
------
ايضا في السوق لا تمتلك شي اصلا 
هي مجرد ارقام 
فليس لديك سلعة او اسهم تدر ارباح 
فلا فرق بين ضغط زر البيع او الشراء .. عمليا
----
فما هو التفسير الاقرب لكون البيع اكثر 
قد يكون ان التنفيذ بسعر البيد ومتوافق مع رسم الشارت

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> وما ردك لمن يقول ان حقيقة الامر ان جميع صفقاتك شراء 
> فانت تشتري زوج مقابل اخر << فلا يوجد بيع الا مجازا 
> ----- 
> ايضا بيع الاسهم للتخلص منها ,, وكذلك السلع 
> اما بيع الفوركس ,, فالبيع هو  للامتلاك وليس للتخلص 
> ------
> ايضا في السوق لا تمتلك شي اصلا 
> هي مجرد ارقام 
> فليس لديك سلعة او اسهم تدر ارباح 
> ...

  
بصراحة لا اعلم وربما يكون البيد اسهل واقرب وارخص 
ايضا لاحظ كلما ارتفع السعر من الصعب ان تجد من يشتريه 
لكن مع كل انخفاض تجد من يبيع اكثر ولنا فيما حصل مع الداو مؤخرا خير دليل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نكرر الشراء من 2260  
> الهامر على منصة FXDD والشارت من منصة جاين

    ندخل هدج من 2220 بهدف 2170  
امر الشراء نضع الهدف على التعادل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

راح اغلق الشراء بخسارة 45 نقطة واترك البيع 
ان لم نستعيد 2226 فالهبوط الى 2160 مستمر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

استعدنا 2226 وصعد السعر فوقها 70 نقطة 
نخرج من البيع ونقلب شراء  
السعر 2244 ستوب 40 ن هدف 75 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> استعدنا 2226 وصعد السعر فوقها 70 نقطة 
> نخرج من البيع ونقلب شراء  
> السعر 2244 ستوب 40 ن هدف 75 باذن الله

 
نرفع الستوب على الدخول ومبروك الاختراق مقدما

----------


## سعدالجهني

اتفق معاك بالصعود احتمال نشوف اعادة اختبار .. واتوقع الحركة بتكون مثل ماهي موضحة بالشارت 
بالتوفيق ان شاءالله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اتفق معاك بالصعود احتمال نشوف اعادة اختبار .. واتوقع الحركة بتكون مثل ماهي موضحة بالشارت 
> بالتوفيق ان شاءالله

  
احسنت يالحبيب ومبروك الارباح مقدما

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> استعدنا 2226 وصعد السعر فوقها 70 نقطة 
> نخرج من البيع ونقلب شراء  
> السعر 2244 ستوب 40 ن هدف 75 باذن الله

  
مبروك الارباح  
نقلب بيع من 2344

----------


## الأرستقراطي

12345  
رقم مميز وقابل للقصف  
لا اتوقع تجاوز 2365 والله اعلم

----------


## سعدالجهني

> 12345  
> رقم مميز وقابل للقصف  
> لا اتوقع تجاوز 2365 والله اعلم

 حياك الله ابوطلال ومبروك الارباح .. الزوج حاليا عند مقاومة قوية .. وجهة نظري ان الزوج ممكن يخترقها ويصحح عند 1.2385..

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> حياك الله ابوطلال ومبروك الارباح .. الزوج حاليا عند مقاومة قوية .. وجهة نظري ان الزوج ممكن يخترقها ويصحح عند 1.2385..

 
مبروك علينا وعليك اخوي سعد 
باذن الله يهبط قبلها 
المهم تصمد 2400

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> مبروك علينا وعليك اخوي سعد 
> باذن الله يهبط قبلها 
> المهم تصمد 2400

  
صمدت 2400 وهبط السعر الى نقطة الدخول  
اللي قلبه يقرقع يطلع تعادل  
مستمرين

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> صمدت 2400 وهبط السعر الى نقطة الدخول  
> اللي قلبه يقرقع يطلع تعادل  
> مستمرين

   
2070  على المرمى باذن الله

----------


## سعدالجهني

> اتفق معاك بالصعود احتمال نشوف اعادة اختبار .. واتوقع الحركة بتكون مثل ماهي موضحة بالشارت 
> بالتوفيق ان شاءالله

  
الف مبروك للجميع الحمدلله كان تحليل موفق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو ينتحر   
مبروك لمن استفاد

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الف مبروك للجميع الحمدلله كان تحليل موفق

  
مبروك علينا وعليك اخوي سعد ولا تحرمنا حضورك وتحليلاتك الجميلة

----------


## سعدالجهني

> مبروك علينا وعليك اخوي سعد ولا تحرمنا حضورك وتحليلاتك الجميلة

 قليل من ماعندكم يااخي الفاضل .. الف شكر على رقي اخلاقك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> قليل من ماعندكم يااخي الفاضل .. الف شكر على رقي اخلاقك

 
تسلم يا صاحبي وما عليك زود  
تقرير الكوتا راح يجرم باليوغو

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> تسلم يا صاحبي وما عليك زود  
> تقرير الكوتا راح يجرم باليوغو

  
ما حصل هو العكس 
الدولار انتحر رغم الاخبار القوية الايجابية

----------


## الأرستقراطي

صفقة اليوم بيع اليوغو من 2485  ستوب 15 فقط هدف 75 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

ممكن ندخل ماركت 2475 ستوب 25  
اتوقع ما يصعد

----------


## الأرستقراطي



----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ممكن ندخل ماركت 2475 ستوب 25  
> اتوقع ما يصعد

 
نعود للبيع مرة اخرى 2470 وقف 50 هدف 70 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نعود للبيع مرة اخرى 2470 وقف 50 هدف 70 باذن الله

   
نجحت العملية ومات المريض  
ربنا يرحمه بقى  
مثل ما يقول اخونا ابوناصر الله يذكره بالخير 
الستوب يكفي الشر ويبعد العين   :Teeth Smile:

----------


## سعدالجهني

اتوقع والعلم عند الله هبوط لأزواج اليورو بصفة عامة..مقاومة اسبوعية على الاندكس + دايفرجنس سلبي + دبل توب 
المرفق لزوج اليورو دولار على الفريم الاسبوعي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اتوقع والعلم عند الله هبوط لأزواج اليورو بصفة عامة..مقاومة اسبوعية على الاندكس + دايفرجنس سلبي + دبل توب 
> المرفق لزوج اليورو دولار على الفريم الاسبوعي

 
اتفق معك اخوي سعد مع وجود شمعة ابتلاعية يومية  
تعديل خفيف عالشارت لتأكيد النظرة

----------


## الأرستقراطي



----------


## سعدالجهني

> اتفق معك اخوي سعد مع وجود شمعة ابتلاعية يومية  
> تعديل خفيف عالشارت لتأكيد النظرة

 تعديل رائع وجميل سلمت يداك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> 

   
حتى الان 125 نقطة والحمد لله 
عند 2235 نغلق اول بطيخة باذن الله  
نحجز تريلينج ستوب +50   
#مكملين

----------


## الاستثنائي

> حتى الان 125 نقطة والحمد لله 
> عند 2235 نغلق اول بطيخة باذن الله  
> نحجز تريلينج ستوب +50   
> #مكملين

 مبروك اخي الحبيب
ان شاء الله تضرب جميع نقاطك  #اليورو ينتحر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> مبروك اخي الحبيب
> ان شاء الله تضرب جميع نقاطك  #اليورو ينتحر

 
باذن الله نقحش منه لنا ولك     #اليورو كب العفش

----------


## الاستثنائي

> باذن الله نقحش منه لنا ولك     #اليورو كب العفش

 الله يخليك بو طلال قلبك طيب ع طول  :Asvc: 
من رأيي نخلي الترند مؤثر حتى يصل لملايين ومن (ثمّن) يصدح بمسامع دراجي     
#اليورو يهرول أشكل ويحرق سعرات حرارية

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الله يخليك بو طلال قلبك طيب ع طول 
> من رأيي نخلي الترند مؤثر حتى يصل لملايين ومن (ثمّن) يصدح بمسامع دراجي     
> #اليورو يهرول أشكل ويحرق سعرات حرارية

 
صدقت اخوي انا مشكلتي ان قلبي طيب مرة مع ان لساني طويل مرة ههههه     #اليورو يقول عزز ولا يهمونك

----------


## الاستثنائي

> صدقت اخوي انا مشكلتي ان قلبي طيب مرة مع ان لساني طويل مرة ههههه     #اليورو يقول عزز ولا يهمونك

 لا مو مشكلة دام الفؤاد طيب  # اليورو نزل لسعر القورو  
تعرف القورو ؟

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> لا مو مشكلة دام الفؤاد طيب  # اليورو نزل لسعر القورو  
> تعرف القورو ؟

 
ايه اعرفه واحد من ربع القوارة صح ؟     #اليورو يقول عزز يالاستثنائي قبل ما احط رجلي

----------


## الاستثنائي

> ايه اعرفه واحد من ربع القوارة صح ؟     #اليورو يقول عزز يالاستثنائي قبل ما احط رجلي

 لا الله يحفظك  # اليورو يحط رجله يا عالم !

----------


## الأرستقراطي

محتاجين اغلاق الليلة تحت 2310  لتأكيد الذهاب للهدف وتفعيل النموذج  
ab = cd           #اليورو ناوي على 2070 !!!

----------


## الأرستقراطي

وصفة النجاح : 
ركز على عملة واحدة وافهم حركاتها وسكناتها وكل ما يخصها 
وركز على استراتيجية تداول واحدة وافهم كل شيء عنها 
احذف البقية 
الطمع اضاع ما جمع 
كلنا نريد ان ( نقحش ) الملايين من كل زوج  والاف النقاط كل شهر  
لكنها طريقة خطرة وبالتاكيد خاسرة  
جميع هذه الشاشات مركزة على زوج اليورو دولار فقط  
من فريم دقيقة الى شهري على الميتا  الى السوبردوم والنينجا وكل ما يخص اليورو   
لا تفتح جبهة جديدة الا بعد ان تنتهي من الحالية   
حين تتاجر على جبهة واحدة تكون متاجرتك اهدا وافضل وخسارتك دوما محدودة باذن الله

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> وصفة النجاح : 
> ركز على عملة واحدة وافهم حركاتها وسكناتها وكل ما يخصها 
> وركز على استراتيجية تداول واحدة وافهم كل شيء عنها 
> احذف البقية 
> الطمع اضاع ما جمع 
> كلنا نريد ان ( نقحش ) الملايين من كل زوج  
> لكطنها طريقة خطرة وبالتاكيد خاسرة  
> جميع هذه الشاشات مركزة على زوج اليورو دولار فقط  
> من فريم دقيقة الى شهري الى السوبر دوم والنينجا وكل ما يخص اليورو   
> لا تفتح جبهة جديدة الا بعد ان تنتهي من الحالية

 بالتأكيد لا اتفق مع هذا الرأي
تابع الزوج YYYXXX وليكن اي زوج
افترض الان اليورو ضبابي طامس! وامامك مثلا الباوند كندي عند 1.7853 ؟؟
وبعد اسبوع عندك اليورو ين 127.27 مثلا
وهكذا 
ثم من رزقه الله شاشات كثيرة يجب ان يفتح 156 زوج

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

نأتي للاستراتيجيات!! لابد يتقن الواحد 3267 استراتيجية لنقول ممكن ينجح
هيك خرط مع بعض--في نفس الوقت يفهمها
مثل الصوت عندما تطلقه فيسمعه الجميع في نفس اللحظة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بالتأكيد لا اتفق مع هذا الرأي
> تابع الزوج YYYXXX وليكن اي زوج
> افترض الان اليورو ضبابي طامس! وامامك مثلا الباوند كندي عند 1.7853 ؟؟
> وبعد اسبوع عندك اليورو ين 127.27 مثلا
> وهكذا 
> ثم من رزقه الله شاشات كثيرة يجب ان يفتح 156 زوج

 
اكيد كل شخص وله فكره وطريقته بالتداول 
وكلن بعقله وطريقته راضي  
اليورو اذا ما عليه فرصة اقفل الشاشات واخذ بريك  
اعتبر السوق مقفل او قامت حرب كونية  
اللي يبي يتاجر بكل لحظة وثانية ولا يستحمل وجود حساب بدون صفقات - هذا مدمن وليس متاجر   
rule No. 1 : discipline

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الان يوجد تهالك في السيولة على اليورو فيوتشر 
    نتوقع حركة لا تتجاوز 15 نقطة اعلى - اقل 
    حتى يظهر حجم كميات اعلى

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو دخل في تصحيح مركب 
يرجى الحذر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو دخل في تصحيح مركب 
> يرجى الحذر

  
كسر 2279 قبل ضرب 2370 يلغي التصحيح    
طبعا الاتجاه العام لا يزال هابط ونحن في تصحيح متوقع   
نطلع وننزل معه زي ما يحب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

من يظن ان المتاجرة على اكثر من زوج بمخاطرة متدنية للغاية امر آمن وصحيح  
فأرجوه ان يراجع طريقته 
ان تفتح 10 مضاربات على 10 ازواج مختلفة برسك 1 % امر خطير  
افتح على عملة واحدة 10 %  
هنا المارجن لا سمح الله يزورك بعد 1000 - 1500 نقطة حسب سياسة التسييل 
تستطيع ان تبرّد وتهدج وتعمل كل ما تريد 
لكن 10 او 20 زوج دفعة واحدة حتى لو ربع % 
ستحرمك اي تصرف مقبول وتضيع منك البوصلة

----------


## KARKOR



----------


## الأرستقراطي

لو انكسر الدعم الاحمر اتفق معك

----------


## KARKOR

> لو انكسر الدعم الاحمر اتفق معك

  
انت صح.... السعر امام دعم قوي لموفينج 200 علي 4 ساعة  
[ATTACH=CONFIG] 487862[/ATTACH]

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نعم هذه نقطة اخرى مهمة اخي كركور 
مع اني اعتمد السمبل وليس الاكسبو 
لكن فعلا نقطة هامة جدا 
اشكرك على التنبيه والاضافة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

سأخرج من البيع بالربح المكتوب والحمد لله وانتظر نهاية التصحيح 
معي شراء فقط من 2297 ستوب 25  
نبيع من فوق احسن برضو

----------


## KARKOR

يعني كده هل سيكمل طريقه الي القمة الحادثة عند 2360 باصطدامه بموفينج 200 في 4ساعة 
ليصل الي موفينج 200 علي ربع ساعة 
فالسعر محصور بينهما
صح كده هل  انت قصدك كده

----------


## KARKOR

لو الارتداد الحادث من موفينج 200  ربع ساعة هو ارتداد تصحيحي لاكمال مسار لاعلي الي 2390
و2450 
هل انا فاهم صح 
اخي ارستقراطي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> يعني كده هل سيكمل طريقه الي القمة الحادثة عند 2360 باصطدامه بموفينج 200 في 4ساعة 
> ليصل الي موفينج 200 علي ربع ساعة 
> فالسعر محصور بينهما
> صح كده هل  انت قصدك كده

 حساباتك خطا اخوي 
موفنج 200 ربع ساعة عند 2312

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> لو الارتداد الحادث من موفينج 200  ربع ساعة هو ارتداد تصحيحي لاكمال مسار لاعلي الي 2390
> و2450 
> هل انا فاهم صح 
> اخي ارستقراطي

   
اخي راجع اخر مشاركة رقم 354 وفيها توضيح  
انا لم انتبه لموفنج 200 اكسبو الا بعد تنبيهك لي 
تاجر على الموجات افضل  
موجة امس دافعة يتبعها لاحقة وهكذا  
تحياتي

----------


## KARKOR

> حساباتك خطا اخوي 
> موفنج 200 ربع ساعة عند 2312

 
اسف القمة الحداثة عند في شارت 30 اي كان الرقم     
دلوقتي هيكمل صعوده  صح كده 
لقوة الموفينج علي اربع ساعات

----------


## KARKOR

> اخي راجع اخر مشاركة رقم 354 وفيها توضيح  
> انا لم انتبه لموفنج 200 اكسبو الا بعد تنبيهك لي 
> تاجر على الموجات افضل  
> موجة امس دافعة يتبعها لاحقة وهكذا  
> تحياتي

 
للاسف لا افهم في الموجات
اقصي حاجة افهمها في الموجات
هي موج البحر :Teeth Smile: 
تحياتي لك :Eh S(7):

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اسف القمة الحداثة عند في شارت 30 اي كان الرقم     
> دلوقتي هيكمل صعوده  صح كده 
> لقوة الموفينج علي اربع ساعات

 
انت بديت صح  
لا تنظر لفريم اقل من نصف ساعة     
اكرر اني لم انتبه لموفنج الكسبو الا بعد تنبيهك 
ليه ماسك عليه ؟ ههه  
خلينا كلاسيكي وموجي يدعمه الموفنج وليس العكس 
تعديل الشارت

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الان ظهر عقد متوسط الحجم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

دقت ساعة العمل

----------


## KARKOR

حد شال عربية البطيخ وجري بيها :Teeth Smile:  
اكيد عربية المرافق  
مفيش غيرها :Big Grin:

----------


## amm565

> دقت ساعة العمل

 باقي يكسر

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> باقي يكسر

 ليش؟
لا امان له الا مع 1.2208 تقريباَ

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> حد شال عربية البطيخ وجري بيها 
> اكيد عربية المرافق  
> مفيش غيرها

 
مراعاة لمشاعر ابوكرتونة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> باقي يكسر

 
الكسر سلبي لكني متمسك بالشراء حتى كسر 2275 ثم نقلب بيع مرة اخرى

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> سأخرج من البيع بالربح المكتوب والحمد لله وانتظر نهاية التصحيح 
> معي شراء فقط من 2297 ستوب 25  
> نبيع من فوق احسن برضو

  
سأخرج من الشراء بخسارة 7 نقاط  واقلب بيع من 2290

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> دقت ساعة العمل   الملف المرفق 487879

   
اليوغو اخترق المقاومة الخطية 
نقلب شراء على بركة الله ونخرج من البيع ستوب 9 نقاط 
العناد ماله مكان واحنا نمشي ورا السعر مش هو اللي يمشي ورانا 
ستوب 20 نقطة بس هدف 70 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الكسر سلبي لكني متمسك بالشراء حتى كسر 2275 ثم نقلب بيع مرة اخرى   الملف المرفق 487919

  
دائما الخطة A هي الانجح

----------


## الأرستقراطي

دراجي يطلع بعد ساعة 
بالعادة يتضرر اليورو من تصريحاته 
نخرج بربح 30 والحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> دراجي يطلع بعد ساعة 
> بالعادة يتضرر اليورو من تصريحاته 
> نخرج بربح 30 والحمد لله

 
كما هو متوقع 
تضرر اليورو وخرجنا بالوقت المناسب وهبط 70 نقطة من اعلى مستوى

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الذهب عالق بين 1316 و 1321  
محتاجين عقد ميجا سوبرلكسر احد الاتجاهين بقوة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

البائعين والمشترين استسلموا خلاص

----------


## صاحب هدف

> الذهب عالق بين 1316 و 1321  
> محتاجين عقد ميجا سوبرلكسر احد الاتجاهين بقوة

  

> البائعين والمشترين استسلموا خلاص

 
أيوا يا أبو طلال هاد الشغل المظبوط  :015:  
وإرمي الميتا ومحتوياته في أقرب سلة مهملات هههههه  :012:  
تحياتي أخي وعلى فكرة سامسونج مو نسيانتك     
خدلك تلاتة منها  :Drive1:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

ياخي من وين تجيب هالفيديوهات الجميلة   
شاشتين كفاية عن الستة اللي عندي هههه   
جدا اعجبتني وجاري البحث >>>>

----------


## الأرستقراطي

تصدق ان كبير المحللين للآن يستخدم لاب توب 14 انش للتحليل وتسجيل الفيدوهات ؟  
الشركة شكلها بخيلة معاه  :012:

----------


## أبو نـاصر

الان انتبهت ان امس اغلاق شهري
الله المستعان

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الان انتبهت ان امس اغلاق شهري
> الله المستعان

 
اذا ما فيه ضرر فالعتب على النظر  :Wink Smile:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الذهب عند منطقة فاصلة ومصيرية  
لو انكسرت باي باي ذهب   
اتوقع ان تصمد ويرتد والعلم عند الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نكمل استراتيجية الغميضة 
الشرح والقالب هنا   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t244801.html

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الذهب شراء ماركت غميضي بستوب 40 نقطة وهدف 75 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الكندي بيع ستوب 30 نقطة هدف 70 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو للشراء ستوب 15 هدف 50

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اقل من دقيقة ويطلع باول 
ويعفس ما لم يتم عفسه

----------


## mohammedgaber

> اقل من دقيقة ويطلع باول 
> ويعفس ما لم يتم عفسه

 كلنا في انتظار باول وحتى الآن لم تظهر اي نتيجة على السوق ، يكونش اتاخر على الجلسة وراحت عليه نومة  :016:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> كلنا في انتظار باول وحتى الآن لم تظهر اي نتيجة على السوق ، يكونش اتاخر على الجلسة وراحت عليه نومة

  
اكيد الوليّة باوله هانم مصحتهوش  :016:

----------


## mohammedgaber

> اكيد الوليّة باوله هانم مصحتهوش

 هههههههههههههه ممكن برضو  
لا هو الفكرة ان الموضوع متقسم جزئين ، الجزء الاول بيقدم فيه باول بيان فيه التوقعات الاقتصادية والاجراءات السياسية النقدية الأخيرة ، وبعدين بيبدئوا يستجوبوه في نقاش سؤال وجواب ، والهدوء التام دة لانه شكله كدا ما حدش قدر يسرب اي حاجة من الجلسة ، وبنسبة كبيرة دقائق قليلة والسوق يتحرك جامد

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> هههههههههههههه ممكن برضو  
> لا هو الفكرة ان الموضوع متقسم جزئين ، الجزء الاول بيقدم فيه باول بيان فيه التوقعات الاقتصادية والاجراءات السياسية النقدية الأخيرة ، وبعدين بيبدئوا يستجوبوه في نقاش سؤال وجواب ، والهدوء التام دة لانه شكله كدا ما حدش قدر يسرب اي حاجة من الجلسة ، وبنسبة كبيرة دقائق قليلة والسوق يتحرك جامد

  
شكله صحي ومسح لنا الستوبات 
مكسب امس طار اليوم 
start over  :Mad Argue:

----------


## mohammedgaber

> شكله صحي ومسح لنا الستوبات 
> مكسب امس طار اليوم 
> start over

 السوق كر وفر ، المهم تقدر في النهاية تطلع على صافي ربح من مجمل الأيام  
معوضة ان شاء الله يا غالي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

طبعا راح يمسح الستوبات ويرجع السوق لطريقه الصحيح 
الحين عرفت معنى : نوم الظالم عبادة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> السوق كر وفر ، المهم تقدر في النهاية تطلع على صافي ربح من مجمل الأيام  
> معوضة ان شاء الله يا غالي

 صدقت يا غالي 
السوق عبارة عن جولات مرة لك ومرة عليك 
المهم الغلّة آخر الشهر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> طبعا راح يمسح الستوبات ويرجع السوق لطريقه الصحيح 
> الحين عرفت معنى : نوم الظالم عبادة

  
كما هو متوقع

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الكندي بيع ستوب 30 نقطة هدف 70 باذن الله  الملف المرفق 488353

  
حتى على الساعة يواجه مصيره المحتوم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو للشراء ستوب 15 هدف 50

 
( لو ) الستوب 20 كان سلم مع الخبر ما ضرب

----------


## الاستثنائي

موفق خير ابو طلال  بسيطة  تتعوض  - المهم حددت الاتجاه صح وانه للشراء
كثييييرا والله يتم تحديد الاتجاه من اسعار محسوبة مش تخمين وباكتيست ع فرص سابقة 95% منه انعكاسات ال 10 نقاط لكن بالفعل تدخل الفرصة الجديدة لازم يترنح 40-100 نقطة وبعدها يقولك انت اللي عليه العماد بعد الله ويطير مئات النقاط معاك
يا خي والله فعلا في شيء متحسبين له - حتى بعضهم قال اجهزة ذكية مبرمجة على لوغاريتمات تتحسس (برمجيا ورياضيا) اي دخول قريب من سعر الانعكاس وتبدا المحنة حقتهم 
عطوك علوم جان واليوت وغيرهم بلاش وبروابط مجانية ودزو ناس تعطي محاظرات بكل وضوح وشفافية لأنهم ببسساطة ...      توصلو لطريقة ذكية تقلب الكرّة لصالحهم بشكل مستمر
في عباقرة برمجة واحصاء دافعين لهم متعدين جان بسنة ضوئية !! ومصدقين احنا المساكين انه جان هو اللي ماسك خط  :Asvc:

----------


## الاستثنائي

خلصو شغلهم وجابو لك أم فرح  :Asvc:  الان تهز وترقى سلم المسرح درجة ورى درجة  
استمتع وانت تشاهد العرض     صدقني حيلهم بسيطة جدا سأطرح فرص قريبا اخر ما تم التوصل له ستبهرك وتعرف اننا بعالم الممكن ولا مستحيل ومتخفي
كل شي جدا ممكن بعد توفيق الله وحده

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> خلصو شغلهم وجابو لك أم فرح  الان تهز وترقى سلم المسرح درجة ورى درجة

 ايش يشتغلون! ؟

----------


## الاستثنائي

> ايش يشتغلون! ؟

 كل شيء ببالك  :Yikes3:  
نعلبوهم من أباليس  :Angry Smile:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> موفق خير ابو طلال  بسيطة  تتعوض  - المهم حددت الاتجاه صح وانه للشراء
> كثييييرا والله يتم تحديد الاتجاه من اسعار محسوبة مش تخمين وباكتيست ع فرص سابقة 95% منه انعكاسات ال 10 نقاط لكن بالفعل تدخل الفرصة الجديدة لازم يترنح 40-100 نقطة وبعدها يقولك انت اللي عليه العماد بعد الله ويطير مئات النقاط معاك
> يا خي والله فعلا في شيء متحسبين له - حتى بعضهم قال اجهزة ذكية مبرمجة على لوغاريتمات تتحسس (برمجيا ورياضيا) اي دخول قريب من سعر الانعكاس وتبدا المحنة حقتهم 
> عطوك علوم جان واليوت وغيرهم بلاش وبروابط مجانية ودزو ناس تعطي محاظرات بكل وضوح وشفافية لأنهم ببسساطة ...      توصلو لطريقة ذكية تقلب الكرّة لصالحهم بشكل مستمر
> في عباقرة برمجة واحصاء دافعين لهم متعدين جان بسنة ضوئية !! ومصدقين احنا المساكين انه جان هو اللي ماسك خط

 
صدقت يا غالي وهي لعبة لازم شوي لعانة فيها 
اليورو كان دخولي دايفي استباقي لكن مع الخبر هبطوا وضربوا عيال الحلوة ههههه  
ما اظن بتشوف احلى من هالمنظر  
الدخول تم من الخط العمودي مستوى 30       
خيرها بأحسن منها باذن الله  
جالس اخطط عالذهب  
لو اخترق 1313 بيطير فوق

----------


## الأرستقراطي



----------


## الاستثنائي

> صدقت يا غالي وهي لعبة لازم شوي لعانة فيها 
> اليورو كان دخولي دايفي استباقي لكن مع الخبر هبطوا وضربوا عيال الحلوة ههههه  
> ما اظن بتشوف احلى من هالمنظر  
> الدخول تم من الخط العمودي مستوى 30       
> خيرها بأحسن منها باذن الله  
> جالس اخطط عالذهب  
> لو اخترق 1313 بيطير فوق

 ممتاز - الذهب واليوغو  :Asvc:  والباوند كلهم بيطلعو وبيعلقو الدولار من رجوله 
المشكلة مش بالاتجاه بل بالتذبذب المبالغ بمكان انعكاس واضح
الله يوفقك يا الغالي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ممتاز - الذهب واليوغو  والباوند كلهم بيطلعو وبيعلقو الدولار من رجوله 
> المشكلة مش بالاتجاه بل بالتذبذب المبالغ بمكان انعكاس واضح
> الله يوفقك يا الغالي

 
اذا اغلق الدولار بهذه الشمعة فابشر بالهبوط العنيف له وصعود كل من يقابله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

عقود شراء سوبر جامبو على الذهب  
نشتري ماركت 1309

----------


## الأرستقراطي

ظهرت الكميات الضخمة بسعر 1305 لكني كنت بعيد عن السوق  :Cry Smile:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ظهرت الكميات الضخمة بسعر 1305 لكني كنت بعيد عن السوق

 
الستوب 1304 تحت الصفقة الضخمة

----------


## Walid Basset

مشاركه للدهب   
أخر موجه 15ق

----------


## Walid Basset

الأن 
15ق   
بالتوفيق 
أنا عجبنى شغل الديبس العالى ده

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الأن 
> 15ق   
> بالتوفيق 
> أنا عجبنى شغل الديبس العالى ده

 
هذا شارت اي عملة لو سمحت ؟

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> عقود شراء سوبر جامبو على الذهب  
> نشتري ماركت 1309

 الان 1315 نغلق  
ربح سريع 60 نقطة والحمد لله

----------


## Walid Basset

> هذا شارت اي عملة لو سمحت ؟

 مينى جولد أدق فى التحليل والإتجاهات

----------


## Walid Basset

الأن
ساعه   
تصبحوا على خير

----------


## Walid Basset

> الان 1315 نغلق  
> ربح سريع 60 نقطة والحمد لله

 الله ينور وماشاء الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> مينى جولد أدق فى التحليل والإتجاهات

 
شكرا يا صديقي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ظهرت الكميات الضخمة بسعر 1305 لكني كنت بعيد عن السوق    الملف المرفق 488380

  
عقد بيع سوبر رمى بالسعر من 1321

----------


## مرعي العواجي

> ظهرت الكميات الضخمة بسعر 1305 لكني كنت بعيد عن السوق    الملف المرفق 488380

 السلام عليكم 
اخي الاستقراطي يا بعد شوشتي 
 ابي اغلبك شوي معي 
  وتحملني حبتين 
 نزلت منصة النينجا  
 ولم تصلني رسالة بالاسم والرقم السري 
 ومحتاج شوي اجابات على بعض الاسئلة بخصوص هالمنصة 
بس بالاول خل افلح بتنصيبها  
 وإن كان روزنامتك  مزحومة شوي أأجل  خثاريقي  للإجازة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي الاستقراطي يا بعد شوشتي 
>  ابي اغلبك شوي معي 
>   وتحملني حبتين 
>  نزلت منصة النينجا  
>  ولم تصلني رسالة بالاسم والرقم السري 
>  ومحتاج شوي اجابات على بعض الاسئلة بخصوص هالمنصة 
> بس بالاول خل افلح بتنصيبها  
>  وإن كان روزنامتك  مزحومة شوي أأجل  خثاريقي  للإجازة

  
فديت شوشتك وخشيمك اخوي مرعي 
ارمي اسئلتك للاستفادة العامة واجاوب قدر الامكان مع زحمة السوق والمعارك 
والعذر لو حصل قصور  
اسم المستخدم يجيك عالايميل بعد ربع ساعة من التسجيل

----------


## مرعي العواجي

> فديت شوشتك وخشيمك اخوي مرعي 
> ارمي اسئلتك للاستفادة العامة واجاوب قدر الامكان مع زحمة السوق والمعارك 
> والعذر لو حصل قصور  
> اسم المستخدم يجيك عالايميل بعد ربع ساعة من التسجيل

 فداك اللاش اخو خرباش 
منصور  بهالمعارك جعل فالك مهو فال اخو هدلاء يالطربه 
 ابي اسوي سواتك ابي اتخصص بعملتين فقط 
 ملاحظ انك  تضع العقود  وتتبع الكبيره منها فقط على الذهب  
هل هي فعالة بالعملات

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> فداك اللاش اخو خرباش  منصور  بهالمعارك جعل فالك مهو فال اخو هدلاء يالطربه 
>  ابي اسوي سواتك ابي اتخصص بعملتين فقط 
>  ملاحظ انك  تضع العقود  وتتبع الكبيره منها فقط على الذهب  
> هل هي فعالة بالعملات

 
هذا اسمي الحقيقي بالمناسبة ههههه  
تنفع حتى مع البطيخ اخوي 
السوق ما يختلف والفرق بالتذبذب بس 
وفعلا ركز على عملة او عملتين وكبر المخدة 
الطمع يضيع ما جمع 
نعم ادخل مع العقود الكبيرة وستوبي تحت السوبرجامبو مباشرة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

التداول الان ضعيف  
اللي كسب الله يرزقه واللي خسر الله يعوضه 
طارت الطيور بارزاقها والحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> عقد بيع سوبر رمى بالسعر من 1321

 
الاخضر دوما عقود شراء والبرتقالي عقود بيع

----------


## مرعي العواجي

> هذا اسمي الحقيقي بالمناسبة ههههه  
> تنفع حتى مع البطيخ اخوي 
> السوق ما يختلف والفرق بالتذبذب بس 
> وفعلا ركز على عملة او عملتين وكبر المخدة 
> الطمع يضيع ما جمع 
> نعم ادخل مع العقود الكبيرة وستوبي تحت السوبرجامبو مباشرة

 
رب رمية من غير رامي هههههههههههههههه 
 عاشت الاسامي 
 وانا  اسمي قريب من اسمك  ناصر  
 ولست عواجيا بل من الطنايا   
بس وقت التسجيل  يجي شوي خبال وكأننا متابعون  قضائيا 
 المهم  مر بعض الوقت على تسجيلي وتحميلي المنصة ولم تصل الرساله 
 ولا ودنا نعطلك  نشوف ونكمل باتسر 
بس سؤال خطافي 
قلت الاخضر عقود شراء والبرتقالي بيع 
 بس ما معنا  
H
B 
 اللي جنب الارقام 
 وايضا سؤال  اخير 
انا حملت منصة نينجا 8 
هل هي المستخدمة لديك ام 7 
 تصبح على خير ما تحب والجميع

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الملف المرفق 488371

  

> عقود شراء سوبر جامبو على الذهب  
> نشتري ماركت 1309

  

> الستوب 1304 تحت الصفقة الضخمة

  
الناس تعشق الصعب والغامض والمعقد   
لا اسهل من البساطة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الملف المرفق 488371

  

> عقود شراء سوبر جامبو على الذهب  
> نشتري ماركت 1309

  

> رب رمية من غير رامي هههههههههههههههه 
>  عاشت الاسامي 
>  وانا  اسمي قريب من اسمك  ناصر  
>  ولست عواجيا بل من الطنايا   
> بس وقت التسجيل  يجي شوي خبال وكأننا متابعون  قضائيا 
>  المهم  مر بعض الوقت على تسجيلي وتحميلي المنصة ولم تصل الرساله 
>  ولا ودنا نعطلك  نشوف ونكمل باتسر 
> بس سؤال خطافي 
> قلت الاخضر عقود شراء والبرتقالي بيع 
> ...

 
والنعم فيك اخوي ناصر   
الارقام انت تبرمجها ويظهر امامها الرقم اعلى من المطلوب 
انا مبرمج 80 واي رقم فوقه يظهر وبجانبه  العلامة  
وتقدر تعمل تنبيه صوتي لو تحب  
طبعا منصة 8 لكن اختار فيوتشر وليس فوركس قبل التحميل 
تصبح بخير

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الان عقد سوبر 77 ولكن بدون تنبيه لأنه اقل من سوبر 80

----------


## رحمون

متابعك بصمت ..

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو للشراء ستوب 15 هدف 50    الملف المرفق 488354

  

> طبعا راح يمسح الستوبات ويرجع السوق لطريقه الصحيح 
> الحين عرفت معنى : نوم الظالم عبادة

   
يازين الغميضي   
التوصية كانت من   1.2169   
100 نقطة فاتت جنبنا

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> متابعك بصمت ..

 
حياك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

يوجد ميزة في النينجاتريدر غير موجودة في الميتاتريدر او فلاش تريدر او التريدستيشن بانواعها 
تقدر تتحكم بزمن الفريم 
انا مثلا اضفت فريم 90 دقيقة  
تقدر تضيف اي رقم تريد مثلا : فريم 180 - 360 - 120  اي رقم ويظهر لك شارت الفريم   
ايضا تقدر تختار شارت تيكات وتتحكم بعددها - يعني Tickchart وتتحكم كم تكة في الشارت 
ايضا تقدر تخلي الشارت يظهر على شكل فوليوم واحجام تداول وتحدد اي فوليوم يناسبك  
يعني مثل الرينكو ولكن يظهر الشارت بالفوليوم 
ايضا يوجد رنكو والافضل منه شارت الكاجي وشارت المدى  
حتى الثواني لها شارت ويمكن اختيار فريم 1 ثانية فقط !!  
بصراحة المنصة روعة وللمحترفين

----------


## الأرستقراطي

حتى شارت الفوليوم سبريد موجود

----------


## king_stock

> حتى شارت الفوليوم سبريد موجود

 
واضح يابو طلال مميزاتة رائعة يكفي توضيحة لكميات الطلب والعرض ..
ومبارك عليك الارباح ..والى الامام .

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> واضح يابو طلال مميزاتة رائعة يكفي توضيحة لكميات الطلب والعرض ..
> ومبارك عليك الارباح ..والى الامام .

 
تسلم ابوعبدالعزيز وجمعة مباركة

----------


## mdsalman

السلام عليكم
هل انت صاحب موضوع Big Contract
اشوف تشابه في العرض

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> السلام عليكم
> هل انت صاحب موضوع Big Contract
> اشوف تشابه في العرض

  
 وعليكم السلام والرحمة 
لا يا صديقي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> صدقت يا غالي وهي لعبة لازم شوي لعانة فيها        
> خيرها بأحسن منها باذن الله   *جالس اخطط عالذهب  
> لو اخترق 1313 بيطير فوق*

  

> الملف المرفق 488371

   
الذهب يستهدف 1331 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

بلايند على وشك الاختراق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

*يوم الاحد موعد الانتخابات الايطالية 
الافضل اغلاق اي عقود قبل نهاية دوام اليوم*

----------


## amm565

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي الاستقراطي يا بعد شوشتي 
>  ابي اغلبك شوي معي 
>   وتحملني حبتين 
>  نزلت منصة النينجا  
>  ولم تصلني رسالة بالاسم والرقم السري 
>  ومحتاج شوي اجابات على بعض الاسئلة بخصوص هالمنصة 
> بس بالاول خل افلح بتنصيبها  
>  وإن كان روزنامتك  مزحومة شوي أأجل  خثاريقي  للإجازة

 ياليت يشرح

----------


## amm565

> مشاركه للدهب  الملف المرفق 488381 
> أخر موجه 15ق  الملف المرفق 488385

 اسم المؤشر المستخدم

----------


## مرعي العواجي

السلام عليكم 
 منصور يا منصور 
  اليوم نفود وشبة ضوء 
 شيكت على الايميل   بعد 20 ساعه لم تصل اي رساله منهم   
 وهذي الخطوات اللي سويتها     
 المنصة موجوده على سطح المكتب  
اين المشكله يالغالي ؟؟!!

----------


## الأرستقراطي

وعليكم السلام اخوي ناصر 
الايميل ما يجيك من النينجا 
يجي من الشركة اللي عليها بوكس احمر 
تاكد من ايميلك والجنك     
اليوم طحن بالسوق وبكرى شبة الضو بالمخيم باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ياليت يشرح

 
شرحت بعض الميزات لكن شرح النينجا كاملا يحتاج دروس ووقت 
نشرح اذا كان هناك تفاعل

----------


## مرعي العواجي

> وعليكم السلام اخوي ناصر 
> الايميل ما يجيك من النينجا 
> يجي من الشركة اللي عليها بوكس احمر 
> تاكد من ايميلك والجنك     
> اليوم طحن بالسوق وبكرى شبة الضو بالمخيم باذن الله

  لابد من الاستجمام بعد المعارك هههههههههه   
 وصلت ولكن  ليس بها   رقم سري واسم مستخدم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> لابد من الاستجمام بعد المعارك هههههههههه  الملف المرفق 488478 
>  وصلت ولكن  ليس بها   رقم سري واسم مستخدم

  
لك 3 مرات تجريبي فقط  
غير الايميل وجرب تمشي تمام

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الذهب عند منطقة فاصلة ومصيرية  
> لو انكسرت باي باي ذهب   
> اتوقع ان تصمد ويرتد والعلم عند الله    الملف المرفق 488277

   
صمدت المنطقة وردت الذهب بقوة  
الحذر من البيع الا بمضاربات سريعة وخاطفة

----------


## مرعي العواجي

> لك 3 مرات تجريبي فقط  
> غير الايميل وجرب تمشي تمام

 
 اشتغل اشتغل  اخيرا 
سؤال اول 
 كيف اطلع كل الازواج  حصلت تقريبا 3 
 الدولار ين ما هو رمزه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

يالله مبروك تقطعه بالعافية  
هذا هو مرتز عندي بنفس الاسم ما تغير شي  
جالسين يطحنون فيه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الدولار ين نزل عليه عقد سوبر 450 امس من سعر 107 وبعدها ما شاف خير 
سهلة اوي هههه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الان قصف قوي على الكندي   
ندخل بيع ماركت 2898

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الجماعة انهبلوا قبل الاغلاق 
النحشة الكبرى هههه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

ما يحصل الان اما انه هروب واغلاق مراكز قبل اخبار الانتخابات الايطالية 
او دخول حقيقي لمراكز ضخمة 
لن نعرف الا مع بداية الاثنين

----------


## مرعي العواجي

> يالله مبروك تقطعه بالعافية  
> هذا هو مرتز عندي بنفس الاسم ما تغير شي  
> جالسين يطحنون فيه

 الله يبارك فيك  
منصورين بإذن الله ههههههههههه  
يا صديقي  
 انت تطلع العملات من  فيوتشر او فوركس 
 فوركس ما يشتغل عندي ؟؟!!

----------


## الأرستقراطي

صحيح اخوي ناصر انا عندي المنصتين 
اذا شغلك عملات فقط تحتاج حساب فوركس   
لكن فيه خاصية حساب ليوم واحد ما يحتاج تسجيل جديد 
اول خيار من القائمة

----------


## مرعي العواجي

> صحيح اخوي ناصر انا عندي المنصتين 
> اذا شغلك عملات فقط تحتاج حساب فوركس   
> لكن فيه خاصية حساب ليوم واحد ما يحتاج تسجيل جديد 
> اول خيار من القائمة

 
منصتين  على جهاز واحد ؟؟ 
 نقطه لم افهمها  من ردك يالغالي 
" لكن فيه خاصية حساب ليوم واحد ما يحتاج تسجيل جديد "   
هل تقصد مدة الحساب يوم واحد فقط وينتهي الحساب وكل يوم لازم تسجيل جديد وإيميل جديد 
 وما هو الفرق بين الفوركس والفيوتشر 
مع ان اليورو والكيبل موجود بالفيوتشر

----------


## مرعي العواجي

> الان قصف قوي على الكندي   
> ندخل بيع ماركت 2898

 
عاش القناص   
 الكندي يهبط 35 نقطه 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> منصتين  على جهاز واحد ؟؟ 
>  نقطه لم افهمها  من ردك يالغالي 
> " لكن فيه خاصية حساب ليوم واحد ما يحتاج تسجيل جديد "   
> هل تقصد مدة الحساب يوم واحد فقط وينتهي الحساب وكل يوم لازم تسجيل جديد وإيميل جديد 
>  وما هو الفرق بين الفوركس والفيوتشر 
> مع ان اليورو والكيبل موجود بالفيوتشر

  
انا عندي 6 شاشات و 3 اجهزة  :Regular Smile:  
غير الاي باد واللاب    
باقي الاسئلة لازم تجربها بنفسك وتشوف ميزات المنصة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> عاش القناص   
>  الكندي يهبط 35 نقطه 
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله

  
الحمد لله 
خلاص لا تعلم احد 
 نشتغل صامت احسن  :016:

----------


## بن عبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
الاخ الفاضل الارستقراطي ...ممكن ان تطلع على المشاركه التاليه ؟  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...21#post3159821 
اخر مشاركه في الصفحه
تقبل تحياتي يا غالي  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## مرعي العواجي

> انا عندي 6 شاشات و 3 اجهزة  
> غير الاي باد واللاب    
> باقي الاسئلة لازم تجربها بنفسك وتشوف ميزات المنصة

  

> الحمد لله 
> خلاص لا تعلم احد 
>  نشتغل صامت احسن

 طيب  يا ريس

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> الاخ الفاضل الارستقراطي ...ممكن ان تطلع على المشاركه التاليه ؟  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t2448...ml#post3159821 
> اخر مشاركه في الصفحه
> تقبل تحياتي يا غالي

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اخي بن عبدالله من اولى القبلتين 
المواضيع موجودة في منتدى الجيران والروابط ممنوعة 
لكن صدقني سترجع بخفي حنين  
تحياتي

----------


## بن عبدالله

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اخي بن عبدالله من اولى القبلتين 
> المواضيع موجودة في منتدى الجيران والروابط ممنوعة 
> لكن صدقني سترجع بخفي حنين  
> تحياتي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله
بارك الله فيك اخي...الله الموفق..لعلنا نرجع باكثر من خفي حنين..
تحياتي  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله
> بارك الله فيك اخي...الله الموفق..لعلنا نرجع باكثر من خفي حنين..
> تحياتي

 
اللهم امين 
اتمنى لك كل التوفيق والنجاح

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> *يوم الاحد موعد الانتخابات الايطالية 
> الافضل اغلاق اي عقود قبل نهاية دوام اليوم*

    

> ما يحصل الان اما انه هروب واغلاق مراكز قبل اخبار الانتخابات الايطالية 
> او دخول حقيقي لمراكز ضخمة 
> لن نعرف الا مع بداية الاثنين

   
حسب الكميات التي ظهرت قبل اغلاق السوق بدقائق وشكل شموع الاغلاق 
اتوقع جريمة مع الافتتاح  
انا في المدرجات حتى تنتهي الزوبعة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

تغريدة  واحدة من ترمب تقلب العالم فوق تحت 
خسائر الشركات الامريكية والاوروبية والصينية بمئات المليارات  
غيره يشاهق ليل نهار - حتى ستارة مكتبه لا تتحرك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

بسم الله 
نشتري الذهب الان  1320 وقف 50 نقطة  وهدف 1333 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بسم الله 
> نشتري الذهب الان  1320 وقف 50 نقطة  وهدف 1333 باذن الله

 
نخرج بربح 5 نقاط لدخول سوبر بيعي قوي

----------


## مرعي العواجي

> نخرج بربح 5 نقاط لدخول سوبر بيعي قوي

 
 مرحبا 
 ربح بسيط ولا وجع خساره 
 ليه ما تعكس بما انه سوبر بيعي قوي 
 استئناس فقط ولا انا  ما اتداول بالذهب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> مرحبا 
>  ربح بسيط ولا وجع خساره 
>  ليه ما تعكس بما انه سوبر بيعي قوي 
>  استئناس فقط ولا انا  ما اتداول بالذهب

  
مهيب كل صفقة ادخلها انشرها اخوي ناصر 
احيانا يكون المنتدى خامل وما يشجع واحيانا اكون مشغول ومش فاضي والصفقة سريعة الدخول والخروج

----------


## مرعي العواجي

> مهيب كل صفقة ادخلها انشرها اخوي ناصر 
> احيانا يكون المنتدى خامل وما يشجع واحيانا اكون مشغول ومش فاضي والصفقة سريعة الدخول والخروج

 عسى فالك التوفيق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> عسى فالك التوفيق

 
وياك اخوي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الذهب مستمر بتحقيق هايات جديدة وسط غياب البائعين وسيطرة المشترين  
اتوقع استمرار الصعود الى 1343 عالاقل ( باذن الله )  
السعر الظاهر فيوتشر قولد

----------


## الأرستقراطي

سوبر شرائي من 1332

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> سوبر شرائي من 1332

 
اغلاق ربح سريع 40 والحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

خبر مستحيل تسمعه في العالم العربي 
( استقالة ) المستشار الاقتصادي للرئيس طرمب   
الدولار يهوي والذهب والبقية في صعود   
الداو يهوي 500 نقطة في ثانية !!   
المزيد والمزيد من الازمات الخلاقة بوجود 3 مجانين على كوكب الارض 
طرمب و كيم جون  و ******

----------


## الأرستقراطي

في هذه الظروف يكون الستوب قاتلا لا يرحم  
من يوم مسك طرمب الحكم زادت مشاكل العالم  
للأسف هناك من يراهن على هذا الاهوج ويضع كل البيض في حجره

----------


## مرعي العواجي

> خبر مستحيل تسمعه في العالم العربي 
> ( استقالة ) المستشار الاقتصادي للرئيس طرمب   
> الدولار يهوي والذهب والبقية في صعود   
> الداو يهوي 500 نقطة في ثانية !!   
> المزيد والمزيد من الازمات الخلاقة بوجود 3 مجانين على كوكب الارض 
> طرمب و كيم جون  و ******

 هههههههههههههههه 
مين الثالث

----------


## الأرستقراطي

تفعيل الكتروني لعقد سوبر جامبو عالذهب عند 1338  
كما ذكرت سابقا 1343 في المرمي والان اتوقع 1352 باذن الله 
الحذر من البيع

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> هههههههههههههههه 
> مين الثالث

 
المهابيل واجد وناخوك ويوجد سباق عالمركز الثالث هههههه 
نشوف مين يكسب ونعلن الفائز  :012:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الذهب مستمر بتحقيق هايات جديدة وسط غياب البائعين وسيطرة المشترين  
> اتوقع استمرار الصعود الى 1343 عالاقل ( باذن الله )  
> السعر الظاهر فيوتشر قولد   الملف المرفق 488764

 وصلنا 1340   
الدعس راح يستمر الى 1352 باذن الله  
نخش مع السوبرجامبو من 1338 بهدف 1350 والله الموفق

----------


## مرعي العواجي

> المهابيل واجد وناخوك ويوجد سباق عالمركز الثالث هههههه 
> نشوف مين يكسب ونعلن الفائز

 ههههههههههههه   ايه لا تكب العفش  لين يفوز حديهم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ههههههههههههه   ايه لا تكب العفش  لين يفوز حديهم

 
زمان كانت الرياسة عقل وثقل 
اما الحين !! ههههه

----------


## مرعي العواجي

> زمان كانت الرياسة عقل وثقل 
> اما الحين !! ههههه

 
 اقول   تصبح على خير احسن لي ولك هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اقول   تصبح على خير احسن لي ولك هههههههههههههههههه

  
اقول شف مسرحية الزعيم والوزراء اللي عنده وقارن  قبل تنام هههههه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اعتذر كنت غايص بالبنرامج 
محصلة عمل اسبوع ( تجريبي )   
من 20 الف الى 172 الف   
حوالي 9  تدبيلات !!   
طبعا يوجد صفقات ضربت ستوب ومنها آخر صفقة للذهب 
لكن النتيجة رائعة  أكرر ان الطريقة لازالت تحت الاختبار والحساب تجريبي          
لا شيء افضل من البساطة  :Boxing:

----------


## صاحب هدف

> أكرر ان الطريقة لازالت تحت الاختبار والحساب تجريبي

 هلا بو طلال ألف مبروك  :Eh S(7):  
تقصد الغميضي ولا قصدك الدخول مع العقود الكبيرة ؟

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> هلا بو طلال ألف مبروك  
> تقصد الغميضي ولا قصدك الدخول مع العقود الكبيرة ؟

 
تسلم يا صديقي 
نعم اقصد السوبر دوم  
الشباب ناقص يحطوا بيض مقلي مع الاستراتيجيات هههههه 
اقول لهم خلوكم بالبساطة وعيشوا المرح  
لكن الناس تعشق الصعب والمعقد 
 وكل ما كان معقد اكثر انجنوا عليه اكثر  :Hands:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

سعر الدولار ين الان 106.08  
ندعس شراء بهدف 100 نقطة وستوب 35.5  :Hands:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> سعر الدولار ين الان 106.08  
> ندعس شراء بهدف 100 نقطة وستوب 35.5

 
اتحدى تشوفوا مثل هالسبريد الرائع !!  
الدخول على الغميضي الآن  
ربع السوبردوم نايمين ومركزين عاليورو بسبب حديث دراغي 
طحنوه حتى طلعت مصارينه مسكين

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الدولار ين فات علينا هذا الاسبوع 
اعطى بيع ( غميضي ) من 107.80  ثم اعطى شراء من 105.40 
احلى شي شغل النجارة والمنشار     :013:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

من اليوم ورايح بنشتغل رقمي فقط 
المقادير : سعر الافتتاح + سعر الساعة 3 وربع + سعر اغلاق الشمعة التاسعة توقيت زيمبابواي + حبة فلفل + ربطة جرجير + كمون + عدس 
نضرب الجميع بالخلاط 
اقصد نضرب الناتج في نفسه  
نقسم المحصلة على   17 
نضيف لها رشة شاهي جاف يتيم  
الباقي نطرحه من سعر اغلاق امس بالليل  
السعر فوق الناتج شراء 
تحته بيع  
وبس

----------


## صاحب هدف

مو قلتلك هاد هو الشغل المظبوط  :Wink Smile:  
أنا من 2010 تقريبا عندي إهتمام بهاي الأدوات الحديثة بس مشكلتها إنها تحتاج تفرغ ومتابعة باستمرار وأخوك سوري والسوريين الحمد لله على كل حال لا إستقرار ولا راحة بال  :No3:  
لو إنجليزيتك كويسة نصيحة إتعلم الماركت بروفايل ,, لما تتعلم الماركت بروفايل رح يكون عندك تصور كبير عن حركة اليوم الحالي من خلال قراءة بروفايل مبارح ,, وعند مناطق محددة رح تستخرجها من البروفايل , بتابع الدوم والتايم أند سيلز وأي عقود كبيرة مع إتجاه تحليلك رح تدخل معها وبإذن الله صفقة شبه مضمونة 
العقود الكبيرة إلي بتشوفها ياغالي غالبا عقود أفراد مو صانع سوق , يعني ممكن تكون جيدة لو شغلك سكالبينج أما صانع السوق مابيدخل ع المكشوف هيك لما يكون بدو يعمل موجات كبيرة  
العنيد عامل شغل حلو بس مشكلته شوي كتر الأدوات إلي عم يستخدمها  
ربي يوفق الجميع  :Eh S(7):

----------


## صاحب هدف

> من اليوم ورايح بنشتغل رقمي فقط 
> المقادير : سعر الافتتاح + سعر الساعة 3 وربع + سعر اغلاق الشمعة التاسعة توقيت زيمبابواي + حبة فلفل + ربطة جرجير + كمون + عدس 
> نضرب الجميع بالخلاط 
> اقصد نضرب الناتج في نفسه  
> نقسم المحصلة على   17  نضيف لها رشة شاهي جاف يتيم  
> الباقي نطرحه من سعر اغلاق امس بالليل  
> السعر فوق الناتج شراء 
> تحته بيع  
> وبس

 نحاول نعملها باكتست  :013:  
بس ممكن توضيح للي بالأحمر  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> مو قلتلك هاد هو الشغل المظبوط  
> أنا من 2010 تقريبا عندي إهتمام بهاي الأدوات الحديثة بس مشكلتها إنها تحتاج تفرغ ومتابعة باستمرار وأخوك سوري والسوريين الحمد لله على كل حال لا إستقرار ولا راحة بال  
> لو إنجليزيتك كويسة نصيحة إتعلم الماركت بروفايل ,, لما تتعلم الماركت بروفايل رح يكون عندك تصور كبير عن حركة اليوم الحالي من خلال قراءة بروفايل مبارح ,, وعند مناطق محددة رح تستخرجها من البروفايل , بتابع الدوم والتايم أند سيلز وأي عقود كبيرة مع إتجاه تحليلك رح تدخل معها وبإذن الله صفقة شبه مضمونة 
> العقود الكبيرة إلي بتشوفها ياغالي غالبا عقود أفراد مو صانع سوق , يعني ممكن تكون جيدة لو شغلك سكالبينج أما صانع السوق مابيدخل ع المكشوف هيك لما يكون بدو يعمل موجات كبيرة  
> العنيد عامل شغل حلو بس مشكلته شوي كتر الأدوات إلي عم يستخدمها  
> ربي يوفق الجميع

  
الله ينصركم اهل سوريا الغالين  
جربت الماركت بروفايل لفترة وما ارتحت للطريقة 
ما اعرف الخلل عندي ولا عندهم ههه 
الانجليزية مش مشكلة ابدا  لأن الماستر حقي من  امريكا  
حتى طريقة السوبر دوم لا اعتمدها الا اذا وافقت تحليل فني  
كل الشكر يا صديقي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> تفعيل *الكتروني* لعقد سوبر جامبو عالذهب عند 1338  
> كما ذكرت سابقا 1343 في المرمي والان اتوقع 1352 باذن الله 
> الحذر من البيع

  
للأسف الصفقة ما مشت تمام 
ذكرت ان التفعيل الكتروني وهذا يعني : 
ان صاحب العقد الضخم كان غبي حبتين ويمشي على طريقة البريك آوت 
الذهب فتح قاب 50 نقطة بعد خبر استقالة كوهين 
ممكن يكون العقد مركون عند 1334 او 1336 او 1337 ولم يتفعل الا عند 1338 بسبب القاب  
هذا اسمه تفعيل الكتروني وايضا يسمونه الاصابع الخشنة  
لا يعتد به  
تعلمنا ان نفرق بين التفعيل الطبيعي والالكتروني من هذه الصفقة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نحاول نعملها باكتست  
> بس ممكن توضيح للي بالأحمر

  
ابوه بالسجن وامه متوفية   :012:

----------


## مرعي العواجي

> من اليوم ورايح بنشتغل رقمي فقط 
> المقادير : سعر الافتتاح + سعر الساعة 3 وربع + سعر اغلاق الشمعة التاسعة توقيت زيمبابواي + حبة فلفل + ربطة جرجير + كمون + عدس 
> نضرب الجميع بالخلاط 
> اقصد نضرب الناتج في نفسه  
> نقسم المحصلة على   17 
> نضيف لها رشة شاهي جاف يتيم  
> الباقي نطرحه من سعر اغلاق امس بالليل  
> السعر فوق الناتج شراء 
> تحته بيع  
> وبس

 احلى خلطه من احلى شيف الشيف منصور  ههههههههههههه  
وإن شاء الله   تجسر وتنعكس فتره الاسبوع على الحقيقي يا صاحبي  
( ورده زرقاء)

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> احلى خلطه من احلى شيف الشيف منصور  ههههههههههههه  
> وإن شاء الله   تجسر وتنعكس فتره الاسبوع على الحقيقي يا صاحبي  
> ( ورده زرقاء)

  
خلاص الاسبوع الجاي نطبق الخلطة على حساب حقيقي ب  100 ترليون  دولار زيمبابواي      
( وردة بيضاء )

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> سعر الدولار ين الان 106.08  
> ندعس شراء بهدف 100 نقطة وستوب 35.5

  
نغلق بربح 75 نقطة والحمد لله 
الانعكاس كان نقطتين فقط 
الخلطة السرية نجحت يا قدعان  :Hands:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

*ان اغلقنا الليلة في هذه المناطق فالاسبوع القادم باذن الله استكمال لقوة الدولار 
وفعص كل من يقابله   
45 دقيقة وتظهر اخبار التوظيف - يرجى الحذر*

----------


## مرعي العواجي

> خلاص الاسبوع الجاي نطبق الخلطة على حساب حقيقي ب  100 ترليون  دولار زيمبابواي      
> ( وردة بيضاء )

  

> نغلق بربح 75 نقطة والحمد لله 
> الانعكاس كان نقطتين فقط 
> الخلطة السرية نجحت يا قدعان

  100 ترليون  دولار زيمبابواي  مبرووووووووك   يا منصور 
سؤال شاطح   
 ايهم  اسلك علشان افتح حساب بالفوركس 
 الفيوتشر طلع مابه خير للعملات

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> 100 ترليون  دولار زيمبابواي  مبرووووووووك   يا منصور 
> سؤال شاطح   
>  ايهم  اسلك علشان افتح حساب بالفوركس 
>  الفيوتشر طلع مابه خير للعملات

 
للآن حسابي على النينجا تجريبي وانقل اي معلومة لحسابي الحقيقي يدويا 
بالنسبة للشركات ما اعرف غير forex.com & FXCM 
انحش من FXCM و forex.com عليها بلاك لست  
استمر على نينجا تجريبي وخل حسابك زي ما هو وكل اسبوعين جدد بايميل جديد

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الذهب اصبح طماع جدا وعينه فوق فوق  
الان 1321

----------


## مرعي العواجي

> للآن حسابي على النينجا تجريبي وانقل اي معلومة لحسابي الحقيقي يدويا 
> بالنسبة للشركات ما اعرف غير forex.com & FXCM 
> انحش من FXCM و forex.com عليها بلاك لست  
> استمر على نينجا تجريبي وخل حسابك زي ما هو وكل اسبوعين جدد بايميل جديد

  والله داري اني طعس  بالامور التقنيه واشوى اثبت لي هالشئ 
 انا ابي افتح   صفقات العملات  بس بالفوركس مو بالفيوتشر والحساب يكون وهمي 
 فتحت حساب فيوتشر وطلعت عندي الصفقات وهالامور كلها 
بس تذكر مشاركتك اللي  قلت فيها طحن  على الكندي ونزلت عقود 450 واكثر من عقد كبير 
 ابي نفسها  وبحساب وهمي وكل اسبوعين اغير الاميل  بس دلني على الطريقة  يالذيب  وحبه حبه  واخلص من شري مره وحده  :Regular Smile:

----------


## مرعي العواجي

شف يا منصور 
انا فتحت حساب فيوتشر 
ولما اروح  للفوركس علشان اطلع الصفقات ما تشتغل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> والله داري اني طعس  بالامور التقنيه واشوى اثبت لي هالشئ 
>  انا ابي افتح   صفقات العملات  بس بالفوركس مو بالفيوتشر والحساب يكون وهمي 
>  فتحت حساب فيوتشر وطلعت عندي الصفقات وهالامور كلها 
> بس تذكر مشاركتك اللي  قلت فيها طحن  على الكندي ونزلت عقود 450 واكثر من عقد كبير 
>  ابي نفسها  وبحساب وهمي وكل اسبوعين اغير الاميل  بس دلني على الطريقة  يالذيب  وحبه حبه  واخلص من شري مره وحده

 
ابشر ولا تشيل هم بس الشغلة يبغى لها تفتيح مسام المخيخ 
شف هالصورة الان - عقود بيع  قوية على الدولار ين  
اي شخص بيشوف هالعقود وبيدخل بيع !!  
طبعا هي شراء !!! 
راح اشرح

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> شف يا منصور 
> انا فتحت حساب فيوتشر 
> ولما اروح  للفوركس علشان اطلع الصفقات ما تشتغل

 
خلنا على ابوطلال احسن هههه  
طيب افتح حساب فوركس وريح راسك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ابشر ولا تشيل هم بس الشغلة يبغى لها تفتيح مسام المخيخ 
> شف هالصورة الان - عقود بيع  قوية على الدولار ين  
> اي شخص بيشوف هالعقود وبيدخل بيع !!  
> طبعا هي شراء !!! 
> راح اشرح

 
نكمل ... 
اي شخص بيشوف الضرب على الدولار ين راح يبيع 
لكنها مش بهالسهولة لن البرنامج يعتمد دوما العملة المقابلة للدولار أولا .. مهما كان ترتيبها بالمنصة  
يورو دولار = يورو دولار 
دولار ين = ين دولار  
اذن نعكس الصفقة وتكون شراء وليست بيع

----------


## صاحب هدف

> الفيوتشر طلع مابه خير للعملات

 إنت لحقت تعرف إنه مافيها خير  :Teeth Smile:  الموضوع بيحتاج متابعة طويلة أخي حتى تقدر تحكم مو باسبوع زمان  :Wink Smile:  
شوف بالمنطق , الفيوتشر سوق حقيقي مركزي وكل العقود مسجلة صح ؟ طيب والسبوت ؟ لما رح تتابع عقود السبوت إنت رح تتابع العقود إلي جاية من البروكر إلي سجلت فيه متل FXCM ومهما كانت شركة كبيرة فهي في النهاية جزء من السوق  
وطالما حركة الفيوتشر والسبوت متطابقة فالأفضل تتابع الفيوتشر والله أعلم  :Eh S(7):     

> اذن نعكس الصفقة وتكون شراء وليست بيع

 هاد الكلام في الفيوتشر ياغالي والله أعلم  
في الصورة حسابك فوركس والعقود بيع فعلا ,, بعدها طلع ولا نزل ؟

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> إنت لحقت تعرف إنه مافيها خير  الموضوع بيحتاج متابعة طويلة أخي حتى تقدر تحكم مو باسبوع زمان  
> شوف بالمنطق , الفيوتشر سوق حقيقي مركزي وكل العقود مسجلة صح ؟ طيب والسبوت ؟ لما رح تتابع عقود السبوت إنت رح تتابع العقود إلي جاية من البروكر إلي سجلت فيه متل FXCM ومهما كانت شركة كبيرة فهي في النهاية جزء من السوق  
> وطالما حركة الفيوتشر والسبوت متطابقة فالأفضل تتابع الفيوتشر والله أعلم     
> هاد الكلام في الفيوتشر ياغالي والله أعلم  
> في الصورة حسابك فوركس والعقود بيع فعلا ,, بعدها طلع ولا نزل ؟

  
اتفق معك ولازالت التجربة مستمرة ونعرف مكامن القوة والضعف 
لا تحرمنا مشاركاتك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الذهب اصبح طماع جدا وعينه فوق فوق  
> الان 1321

  
الاغلاق الليلة مهم 
اي اغلاق دون 1323 بيكون بيعي واي اغلاق فوق 1327 شرائي 
لازلت بالشراء وستوبي 30 نقطة فقط

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الاغلاق الليلة مهم 
> اي اغلاق دون 1323 بيكون بيعي واي اغلاق فوق 1327 شرائي 
> لازلت بالشراء وستوبي 30 نقطة فقط

  
نغلق بربح 20 وننتظر الافتتاح الاسبوع القادم باذن الله

----------


## صاحب هدف

> اتفق معك ولازالت التجربة مستمرة ونعرف مكامن القوة والضعف 
> لا تحرمنا مشاركاتك

 ربي يوفق الجميع  :Eh S(7):  
من باب الفضول فتحت حساب تجريبي للفوركس للمتابعة وللمقارنة مع الفيوتشر  
بس الدوم ما اشتغل معاي  :016:  حاولت كتير بالإعدادات الأسعار ماظبطت بلاقي حل عندك يا أبو طلال ؟ 
التايم أند سيلز شغال متل مو واضح بالصورة والشارت شغال وكله تمام بس الدوم فيه مشكلة  
وبالمرة حطيت عقود الفيوتشر معاهم لاحظو جماعة السبوت نشاطهم أكبر وغالبا هم أفراد , إلي يهمنا متابعة الفيوتشر والله أعلم  
الخبراء العرب بهل الأدوات مقصرين كتير معانا للأسف الله يهديهم

----------


## yamin2000

> نغلق بربح 20 وننتظر الافتتاح الاسبوع القادم باذن الله

 اخويا طريقة عملك تحتاج دا النوع من الشارتات .كثير ما يعرفوها  https://www.sierrachart.com/index.ph...umbersBars.php  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNb946by15w

----------


## yamin2000

*Can I use Jigsaw to Trade Forex?*As you will know there is no market depth or time & sales for Forex, that means there is no “order flow” for forex. What many traders do is watch the order flow on forex futures but trade the equivalent cash forex markets.
Arbitrage keeps the Forex & Futures in line. Many people say “but the cash market is so big in forex, surely the futures market is always lagging” – and of course if that was the case, we’d all be able to watch Forex and make money on the lagging Futures. But just like the S&P500 futures and the underlying index – there may be a clear leader for certain periods of time, but there is never a clear leader all the time because of the role arbitrage plays. What we can see is that Order Flow comes into these related markets at the same time (in human timeframes) and if you worry too much about which is the tail and which is the dog, you’ll never get into a trade on any market.  https://www.jigsawtrading.com/

----------


## yamin2000

> اخويا طريقة عملك تحتاج دا النوع من الشارتات .كثير ما يعرفوها  https://www.sierrachart.com/index.ph...umbersBars.php  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNb946by15w

 لكن انا انصحك بدا النوع من المتاجرة كنت استخدمة فى الاسهم الامريكية لكن الان شغال عرض وطلب مازال ينفعني يوضحلك منطقة الدخول كان عليها imbalance

----------


## صاحب هدف

الأوردر فلو أو الفوت برنت فعلا أداة مهمة جدا لكن للأسف غير مجانية  
يا أخي إنتو وين ؟ ليه ماتفتحو ورشات وتفيدو الناس  :Doh:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ربي يوفق الجميع  
> من باب الفضول فتحت حساب تجريبي للفوركس للمتابعة وللمقارنة مع الفيوتشر  
> بس الدوم ما اشتغل معاي  حاولت كتير بالإعدادات الأسعار ماظبطت بلاقي حل عندك يا أبو طلال ؟ 
> التايم أند سيلز شغال متل مو واضح بالصورة والشارت شغال وكله تمام بس الدوم فيه مشكلة  
> وبالمرة حطيت عقود الفيوتشر معاهم لاحظو جماعة السبوت نشاطهم أكبر وغالبا هم أفراد , إلي يهمنا متابعة الفيوتشر والله أعلم  
> الخبراء العرب بهل الأدوات مقصرين كتير معانا للأسف الله يهديهم

  
للأسف السوق الان مغلق ولا يوجد بيانات ولا استطيع معرفة المشكلة  
ننتظر افتتاح السوق   
الاخوة مشغولين بالزبرقة والالوان وخلطة السبانخ  :012:  
عشان كذا احيانا اطنش الموضوع لعدم وجود تفاعل  ولا انشر اي جديد

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اخويا طريقة عملك تحتاج دا النوع من الشارتات .كثير ما يعرفوها  https://www.sierrachart.com/index.ph...umbersBars.php  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNb946by15w

  
شكرا للاضافة المميزة - جاري دراسة الشارت والرد باذن الله

----------


## yamin2000

> الأوردر فلو أو الفوت برنت فعلا أداة مهمة جدا لكن للأسف غير مجانية  
> يا أخي إنتو وين ؟ ليه ماتفتحو ورشات وتفيدو الناس

 النت مليان عنها بس كلة انجليزي
من جد جدا مفيدة لدرجة كنت ادخل بعض الاحيان من مناطق السعر ما يتجاوزها ولا حتي نقطة وحدة

----------


## yamin2000

في معلومة لازم تعرفها كمان ما ادري اذا فى الفوركس كمان موجودة لكن هيا موجودة فى الاسهم الامريكية اخفاء الاورادات يعني ما تقدر تشوفها وقت تنفيذها فى نفس الوقت ودا عيب الاورد فلو https://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/index.php?f=596

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> في معلومة لازم تعرفها كمان ما ادري اذا فى الفوركس كمان موجودة لكن هيا موجودة فى الاسهم الامريكية اخفاء الاورادات يعني ما تقدر تشوفها وقت تنفيذها فى نفس الوقت ودا عيب الاورد فلو https://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/index.php?f=596

 
اشكرك على المعلومات القيمة

----------


## صاحب هدف

> النت مليان عنها بس كلة انجليزي
> من جد جدا مفيدة لدرجة كنت ادخل بعض الاحيان من مناطق السعر ما يتجاوزها ولا حتي نقطة وحدة

 هون المشكلة أخي الكريم  :Cry Smile:  الإنجليزي  
ياريت أخي تفتح موضوع عن الأوردر فلو وتكتب فيه خبرتك عنه وإن شاء الله رح يكون صدقة جارية لك  
قول يارب  :Good:

----------


## صاحب هدف

بو طلال كام تدبيلة عملت  :Teeth Smile:  ولا لسه السوق نايم  
اليوم تابعت السبوت على اليورو فعلا كان في ضغط بيع واضح من الصبح وطبعا اليورو بينزل  
بس لاحظت هل العقد على الفيوتشر والسبوت بنفس الحجم 44 ياترى صدفة  :016:  
طبعا التوقيت مختلف بس عند نفس المستوى السعري تقريبا    
في كتير أسئلة عندي بس وين الخبراء بهل الأدوات  :Doh:  ماحدا لحدا

----------


## صاحب هدف

تناقض بين السوقين  :016:  
بس ظهر بيع 82 في السبوت نتابع ونشوف

----------


## reffada98

> بو طلال كام تدبيلة عملت  ولا لسه السوق نايم  
> اليوم تابعت السبوت على اليورو فعلا كان في ضغط بيع واضح من الصبح وطبعا اليورو بينزل  
> بس لاحظت هل العقد على الفيوتشر والسبوت بنفس الحجم 44 ياترى صدفة  
> طبعا التوقيت مختلف بس عند نفس المستوى السعري تقريبا    
> في كتير أسئلة عندي بس وين الخبراء بهل الأدوات  ماحدا لحدا

 يمكنك استعمال MT5 أفضل لتداول عقود اليورو

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> تناقض بين السوقين  
> بس ظهر بيع 82 في السبوت نتابع ونشوف

  
السبوت بالعادة سوق المضاربين والتجار الصغار - الفيوتشر ادق   
انا بلشان مع منصة ADS  لها نصف ساعة معلقة !!! 
شركات فشنك

----------


## صاحب هدف

> يمكنك استعمال MT5 أفضل لتداول عقود اليورو

 والله يا أخوي ماحبيت MT5  :No3:  باردة متل برودة القطب بس نجرب مو مشكلة 
أي بروكر بتستخدم أخي ؟ عندي سويس مارضي يفتح T&S و5 مستويات فقط    

> السبوت بالعادة سوق المضاربين والتجار الصغار - الفيوتشر ادق   
> انا بلشان مع منصة ADS  لها نصف ساعة معلقة !!! 
> شركات فشنك

 كتيرين بينصحو بالنينجا ياغالي قول بسم الله وجرب إفتح حساب معاهم

----------


## reffada98

> والله يا أخوي ماحبيت MT5  باردة متل برودة القطب بس نجرب مو مشكلة 
> أي بروكر بتستخدم أخي ؟ عندي سويس مارضي يفتح T&S و5 مستويات فقط    
> كتيرين بينصحو بالنينجا ياغالي قول بسم الله وجرب إفتح حساب معاهم

 هناك الكثير يمكنك تحميل Mt5 ampfutures مجانا  و الاستفادة من الداتا

----------


## صاحب هدف

> هناك الكثير يمكنك تحميل Mt5 ampfutures مجانا  و الاستفادة من الداتا

 جزاك الله كل خير أخي فعلا نفس البيانات فقط عقد واحد لم يظهر كان حجمه 11 أشرت له بسهم أما الدوم فهو متطابق تماما 
مشكلته فقط قلة الخيارات كعدم وجود تنبيه صوتي وعدم التحكم بالألوان لكن ميزته أنه يعرض لك العقود القديمة في التايم أند سيلز  
لاحظت وجود أسهم في الشارت الذي قمت بإرفاقه ,, هل هي مضارباتك ؟ أرجو منك أن تشاركنا خبرتك مع هذه البيانات وكيف تستفيد منها بارك الله فيك  
وشكرا مقدما  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> هناك الكثير يمكنك تحميل Mt5 ampfutures مجانا  و الاستفادة من الداتا

  
سؤال لو سمحت  
هل تظهر  الكميات  السابقة ان كانت المنصة مغلقة ؟

----------


## صاحب هدف

أيوا يا بوطلال عندي ظاهر العقود من 11 الصبح  :Good:  
مشكلته بس مافيه تنبيه صوتي أو يمكن أنا ما لقيته

----------


## صاحب هدف

184 بيع سبوت  
وقت لندن ماظهر  :Doh:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> 184 بيع سبوت  
> وقت لندن ماظهر

 
اي عملة يا صديقي ؟

----------


## صاحب هدف

يورو يابوطلال ما اتابع غيره  :Wink Smile:     
=========== 
ولايزال التناقض مستمرا  :Ongue:

----------


## صاحب هدف

> اي عملة يا صديقي ؟

 سوق إبن حرام يا أبو طلال  :Angry Smile:  
شوف توقيت وسعر العقد !!! من لما دخل بدأ السعر يصعد حتى مافك السبريد مهما كان صغير  
تفتكر صادوه ولا صدفة  :Emoticon1:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> سوق إبن حرام يا أبو طلال  
> شوف توقيت وسعر العقد !!! من لما دخل بدأ السعر يصعد حتى مافك السبريد مهما كان صغير  
> تفتكر صادوه ولا صدفة

 
اليورو هابط باذن الله واتوقع صنع قمة اليوم وهالاسبوع قبل قليل  
مع غياب الاخبار يبقى صانع السوق مستفرد فينا  :Boxing:

----------


## reffada98

> جزاك الله كل خير أخي فعلا نفس البيانات فقط عقد واحد لم يظهر كان حجمه 11 أشرت له بسهم أما الدوم فهو متطابق تماما 
> مشكلته فقط قلة الخيارات كعدم وجود تنبيه صوتي وعدم التحكم بالألوان لكن ميزته أنه يعرض لك العقود القديمة في التايم أند سيلز  
> لاحظت وجود أسهم في الشارت الذي قمت بإرفاقه ,, هل هي مضارباتك ؟ أرجو منك أن تشاركنا خبرتك مع هذه البيانات وكيف تستفيد منها بارك الله فيك  
> وشكرا مقدما   الملف المرفق 489187

 أخي بكل بساطة فتلك العقود التي ترمى في السوق أحيانا أي في dom أو في Level2 معظمها مزيفة لكن يمكنك الاستفادة منها لكي تتداول على السيولة أي معرفة هل هناك أوامر تلوح في الأفق
بالنسبة ل T&S فهو مفيد حقا لمعرفة من هو المسيطر على السوق في فترة قصيرة فقط 
بالنسبة لي أنا كنت أستعمل هذه الأدوات للتنبيه فقط هل هنالك سيولة جيدة لكي أتداول عليها  لكن لا يجب أن نغفل أن فوليوم سوق Spot أكبر من سوق Futures و للأسف فهو مخفي علينا 
لكن المتداولين الكبار  في futures  يعرفون أماكن الأوامر و الفوليوم و لذلك يمكننا الاستفادة من T&S لمعرفة العقود التي قد حدثت حقا في السوق وليس الاوامر التي لم تحدث اي التي في Dom او Level 2

----------


## reffada98

> سؤال لو سمحت  
> هل تظهر  الكميات  السابقة ان كانت المنصة مغلقة ؟

 كيف يعني ؟ وقت انتهاء سوق 
أعتقد لا تظهر

----------


## صاحب هدف

> و لذلك يمكننا الاستفادة من T&S لمعرفة العقود التي قد حدثت

 أهلا أخي  :Eh S(7):  
نعم صديقي أعرف أن الكميات التي تظهر في الدوم مزيفة غالبا , البارحة مثلا كان على مستوى سعري حوالي 300 عقد وعندما وصل إليه السعر لم يدخل السوق سوى عقد واحد بحجم 44 
لكن سؤالي عن ماقمتُ بإقتباسه , كيف أضارب بناء على العقود التي تظهر في التايم أند سيلز ؟ إن كان لديك خبرة معها ارجو أن تشاركنا إياها  
مثلا ما أقل حجم تنتظره ؟ مثلا من متابعتك الـ 100 عقد كم ممكن أن تأثر على السعر , كم نقطة ؟ هل يمكن إستخدام ستوب معها ؟ إلخ من الأمور التي إكتسبتها من خلال متابعتك  
بخصوص السبوت على النينجا تريدر تستطيع رؤية العقود لكنها فعلا عالية النشاط وبرأيي لا يمكن الإعتماد عليها , كما أرفقت البارحة عقد 184 بيع ولم يهبط السعر بعده ولا نقطة !! 
تحياتي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> كيف يعني ؟ وقت انتهاء سوق 
> أعتقد لا تظهر

 
اكيد وقت اغلاق السوق لا يظهر شيء 
اقصد اغلاق الجهاز او المنصة  
عموما تظهر بعض الكميات وليس كلها 
اشكرك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> أهلا أخي  
> نعم صديقي أعرف أن الكميات التي تظهر في الدوم مزيفة غالبا , البارحة مثلا كان على مستوى سعري حوالي 300 عقد وعندما وصل إليه السعر لم يدخل السوق سوى عقد واحد بحجم 44 
> لكن سؤالي عن ماقمتُ بإقتباسه , كيف أضارب بناء على العقود التي تظهر في التايم أند سيلز ؟ إن كان لديك خبرة معها ارجو أن تشاركنا إياها  
> مثلا ما أقل حجم تنتظره ؟ مثلا من متابعتك الـ 100 عقد كم ممكن أن تأثر على السعر , كم نقطة ؟ هل يمكن إستخدام ستوب معها ؟ إلخ من الأمور التي إكتسبتها من خلال متابعتك  
> بخصوص السبوت على النينجا تريدر تستطيع رؤية العقود لكنها فعلا عالية النشاط وبرأيي لا يمكن الإعتماد عليها , كما أرفقت البارحة عقد 184 بيع ولم يهبط السعر بعده ولا نقطة !! 
> تحياتي

  
حصلت مع الذهب عقد سوبر دوم قوي 320 شراء عند 1340 ولم يرجع السعر فوقها نقطة واحدة 
لازم نفرق بين عقود التفعيل الالكتروني والعقود الطبيعية 
لازلت ابحث عن حل 
مشكلة ميتا 5 ان التايم اند سيل يتغير كلما غيرت الشارت !! 
يوجد عيوب اخرى  
اتوقع ان النينجا افضل وادق

----------


## صاحب هدف

كبسوه بيع بدون رحمة  :Ongue:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> كبسوه بيع بدون رحمة

   
يا ساتر علقوه فوق مسكين  
اليورو عمل سبرنج محترم وينتظر اذن الهبوط مع الاخبار بعد ساعة ونصف باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

المشكلة لو واحد يشتغل على التايم لحاله  
حيخش مع العقد الكبير ويتعلق معاه فوق 
العملية محتاجة تخطيط حربي  :016:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> كبسوه بيع بدون رحمة

 التايم   سيل 
على النينجا ولا الميتا يا صاحبي ؟

----------


## صاحب هدف

على النينجا يا أبو طلال لان هي إلي قدامك سبوت وعلى الميتا فيوتشر بس  
========== 
قصة قصيرة بعنوان " سوق إبن حرام " :Asvc:  
بداية القصة على شارت 5 ثواني  
13:45:30 
الظاهر العقد أبو 214 كان معلق مو ماركت , وكونه مع الديلي هاي هي إشارة بتأكد إنه غالبا كان معلق  
لما شافوه قالوله تعالا حبيب قلبي , طالعو السعر بسرعة وقوة حتى لا يلغيه ورغم عقود البيع الكبيرة نسبيا بالمستطيل الأصفر إلا إن السعر صعد ووصل لمكان العقد !!! سوق عرض وطلب  :Emoticon1:     
ظهر بعد التفعيل عقود بيع كبيرة جزء منها اكيد لتفعيل الشراء 214 لكن فوق منها حبة مسك حتى يعلقو صاحبنا    
وإستمر رفع الضغط عند صاحبنا وبيوع أكتر وأكتر    
حتى مافك سبريده المسكين  :Doh:  
هي نظرتي البسيطة للي حصل حاليا وإلي بتحصل كتير أيام  
والله أعلم  
=============== 
السؤال حاليا , معقول حدا بيدخل بعقد بحجم 200 وأكتر وبيكون غشيم مثلا حتى يتعلق هل التعليق هاد ؟ 
وطبعا الخبراء بهل المجال نايمين بالعسل وماحدا معبرنا ليجاوبنا على أسئلتنا  
الله المستعان

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> على النينجا يا أبو طلال لان هي إلي قدامك سبوت وعلى الميتا فيوتشر بس  
> ========== 
> قصة قصيرة بعنوان " سوق إبن حرام " 
> بداية القصة على شارت 5 ثواني  
> 13:45:30 
> الظاهر العقد أبو 214 كان معلق مو ماركت , وكونه مع الديلي هاي هي إشارة بتأكد إنه غالبا كان معلق  
> لما شافوه قالوله تعالا حبيب قلبي , طالعو السعر بسرعة وقوة حتى لا يلغيه ورغم عقود البيع الكبيرة نسبيا بالمستطيل الأصفر إلا إن السعر صعد ووصل لمكان العقد !!! سوق عرض وطلب     
> ظهر بعد التفعيل عقود بيع كبيرة جزء منها اكيد لتفعيل الشراء 214 لكن فوق منها حبة مسك حتى يعلقو صاحبنا    
> وإستمر رفع الضغط عند صاحبنا وبيوع أكتر وأكتر    
> ...

  
اولا هذا المجال لا يوجد به خبراء ولا حتى علماء 
قلّة من يفهم هذه الحركة واهنئك على التحليل السليم 
انا استخدم عقود الفيوتشر لذلك كان لدي اختلاف بسيط ولم تظهر بعض العقود 
الطحن والعجن مع الخبر بعد اقل من ساعة 
التعليقة اللي حصلت حقت بتوع البريك آوت 
اغبى استراتيجية بالتاريخ 
لأنك تشتري بالقمة وتبيع بالقاع !!!

----------


## mohamed saleh

> على النينجا يا أبو طلال لان هي إلي قدامك سبوت وعلى الميتا فيوتشر بس  
> ========== 
> قصة قصيرة بعنوان " سوق إبن حرام " 
> بداية القصة على شارت 5 ثواني  
> 13:45:30 
> الظاهر العقد أبو 214 كان معلق مو ماركت , وكونه مع الديلي هاي هي إشارة بتأكد إنه غالبا كان معلق  
> لما شافوه قالوله تعالا حبيب قلبي , طالعو السعر بسرعة وقوة حتى لا يلغيه ورغم عقود البيع الكبيرة نسبيا بالمستطيل الأصفر إلا إن السعر صعد ووصل لمكان العقد !!! سوق عرض وطلب     
> ظهر بعد التفعيل عقود بيع كبيرة جزء منها اكيد لتفعيل الشراء 214 لكن فوق منها حبة مسك حتى يعلقو صاحبنا    
> وإستمر رفع الضغط عند صاحبنا وبيوع أكتر وأكتر    
> ...

 اخي الكريم هذه الشمعه يطلق عليها الاغلاق القهري والعقود التي رايتها هي استوبات تم ضربها ولذلك كان الصعود بهذا الشكل القوي  
وعموما هذا السلوك هو علامه تنذر بتغير الاتجاه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اخي الكريم هذه الشمعه يطلق عليها الاغلاق القهري والعقود التي رايتها هي استوبات تم ضربها ولذلك كان الصعود بهذا الشكل القوي  
> وعموما هذا السلوك هو علامه تنذر بتغير الاتجاه

 
وممكن اخي الفاضل يكون امر معلق على استراتيجية البريك اوت 
بالنسبة لي متمسك بالفني وادعمه بالكمي   
الفني هو الاصل

----------


## mohamed saleh

> وممكن اخي الفاضل يكون امر معلق على استراتيجية البريك اوت 
> بالنسبة لي متمسك بالفني وادعمه بالكمي   
> الفني هو الاصل

  اخي هذا الحجم من العقود هو ضرب استوبات لعقود موجود بالسوق وعموما ضرب الاستوب معناها انتقال هذه العقود الي الطرف الاخر ولذلك رايت بعدها عدد كبير من عقود البيع لان هذا العقد الكبير تفرقت قيمته بين اكثر من تاجر  
لايوجد صانع سوق يدخل السوق يهذا الشكل او بهذه الحجوم

----------


## صاحب هدف

> اولا هذا المجال لا يوجد به خبراء ولا حتى علماء 
> قلّة من يفهم هذه الحركة واهنئك على التحليل السليم 
> انا استخدم عقود الفيوتشر لذلك كان لدي اختلاف بسيط ولم تظهر بعض العقود 
> الطحن والعجن مع الخبر بعد اقل من ساعة 
> التعليقة اللي حصلت حقت بتوع البريك آوت 
> اغبى استراتيجية بالتاريخ 
> لأنك تشتري بالقمة وتبيع بالقاع !!!

 
أفا عليك يا أبو طلال كيف مافي خبراء  :Asvc:  
على العموم جائنا من يغيثنا  :Ongue:    

> اخي الكريم هذه الشمعه يطلق عليها الاغلاق القهري والعقود التي رايتها هي استوبات تم ضربها ولذلك كان الصعود بهذا الشكل القوي  
> وعموما هذا السلوك هو علامه تنذر بتغير الاتجاه

 أهلا أستاذ محمد , مافيش وردة عشان زعلان منك قد هرم الأكبر وحتة من أبو الهول كمان  :Cry Smile:  
يا إخي الدنيا فانية ومهما جمعنا مش هناخد حاجة معانا , عندنا في سورية بنقول " الكفن مالو جيوب " 
إفتحو مواضيع فيدو بيها الناس بعلمكم هيكون أنفعلكم من الدنيا وإلي فيها , إفتحو ورشة إشرحو فيها نظري وطبقو عملي 100 صفقة مثلا وبعدين إختفو وشوفو حياتكم  
========= 
بخصوص إلي حصل  
أخي السعر صعد لضرب ستوبات يبقى ستوبات بيع , وستوبات البيع عقود شراء وفعلا العقد 214 كان شراء , لكن إزاي بقى عقد واحد ؟ مش المفروض يظهرو عدة عقود ؟ 
تانيا انا فتحت فريم الثانية والخمس ثواني عشان أقارن العقود مع حركة السعر إلي حصلت لو شفت أنا علمت بمستطيل أصفر على عقود بيع كبيرة نسبيا ومع كده السعر إتجاهلها وصعد بقوة إيه إلي حصل هنا ؟ 
في كتير أسئلة عندي ومش بتخلص ياريت تفتحوا ورشة ماركت بروفايل وتايم أند سيلز وأوردر فلو عشان نشتغل شغل محترفين بقى 
تحياتي وآدي الوردة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## صاحب هدف

> لايوجد صانع سوق يدخل السوق يهذا الشكل او بهذه الحجوم

 فعلا وقلتها في مشاركة قديمة هنا في الموضوع ده  :Good:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اخي هذا الحجم من العقود هو ضرب استوبات لعقود موجود بالسوق وعموما ضرب الاستوب معناها انتقال هذه العقود الي الطرف الاخر ولذلك رايت بعدها عدد كبير من عقود البيع لان هذا العقد الكبير تفرقت قيمته بين اكثر من تاجر  
> لايوجد صانع سوق يدخل السوق يهذا الشكل او بهذه الحجوم

  
اشكرك على الاضافة والتنبيه 
لا تحرمنا مشاركاتك القيمة

----------


## mohamed saleh

> أفا عليك يا أبو طلال كيف مافي خبراء  
> على العموم جائنا من يغيثنا    
> أهلا أستاذ محمد , مافيش وردة عشان زعلان منك قد هرم الأكبر وحتة من أبو الهول كمان  
> يا إخي الدنيا فانية ومهما جمعنا مش هناخد حاجة معانا , عندنا في سورية بنقول " الكفن مالو جيوب " 
> إفتحو مواضيع فيدو بيها الناس بعلمكم هيكون أنفعلكم من الدنيا وإلي فيها , إفتحو ورشة إشرحو فيها نظري وطبقو عملي 100 صفقة مثلا وبعدين إختفو وشوفو حياتكم  
> ========= 
> بخصوص إلي حصل  
> أخي السعر صعد لضرب ستوبات يبقى ستوبات بيع , وستوبات البيع عقود شراء وفعلا العقد 214 كان شراء , لكن إزاي بقى عقد واحد ؟ مش المفروض يظهرو عدة عقود ؟ 
> تانيا انا فتحت فريم الثانية والخمس ثواني عشان أقارن العقود مع حركة السعر إلي حصلت لو شفت أنا علمت بمستطيل أصفر على عقود بيع كبيرة نسبيا ومع كده السعر إتجاهلها وصعد بقوة إيه إلي حصل هنا ؟ 
> ...

 214 هذه عقود تم تجميعها من اكثر من مكان ووضع لها استوب خروج عند نقطه واحده

----------


## mohamed saleh

اخي صاحب هدف  
اولا انا اعتذر لك ان كان هناك تقصير مني وبخصوص طلبك فصدقني كما يقولون في مصر صاحب بالين كداب فحينما اتداول يكون كامل تركيزي للسوق ولا استطيع فتح او مواضيع او وضع تعليقات الا في اضيق الحدود باضافه الي صعوبة توصيل المعلومه في الماركت بروفيل عن طريق الكتابه ما يمكن كتابته انا وضعته منذ زمن ام ماتبقي فصعب علي ان اوضحه للسبب الذي ذكرته

----------


## KARKOR

> اخي صاحب هدف  
> اولا انا اعتذر لك ان كان هناك تقصير مني وبخصوص طلبك فصدقني كما يقولون في مصر صاحب بالين كداب فحينما اتداول يكون كامل تركيزي للسوق ولا استطيع فتح او مواضيع او وضع تعليقات الا في اضيق الحدود باضافه الي صعوبة توصيل المعلومه في الماركت بروفيل عن طريق الكتابه ما يمكن كتابته انا وضعته منذ زمن ام ماتبقي فصعب علي ان اوضحه للسبب الذي ذكرته

 
خلاص افتح موضوع وما تاجرش في اي حساب لك
وانت هتكسب اكتر بدعواتنا لك :Teeth Smile:  :Doh:  
هههه امزح معك
بالتوفيق لك

----------


## صاحب هدف

أخي محمد مش طالبين منك تداول لايف  :No3:  
بوست واحد في آخر اليوم بعد ماتخلص شغلك إشرح فيه إلي عشته مع الشارت ولو فتحت صفقة بيومها إشرح دخلت ليه وخرجت ليه وفين الستوب وفين الهدف وأسبابهم إلخ  
لايكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها , أنا عارف ده كويس فمش ممكن أطلب منك إنت شخصيا أو أي حد ربنا كرمه بخبرة مع الأدوات دي إني أطلب منه حاجة فوق طاقته لكن أكيد مش كل الـ 24 ساعة مليانة  :Asvc:  
ساعة واحد يوميا وغالبا شغلك بيخلص بعد لندن فساعة وحدة إحكلينا فيها إلي عشته خلال اليوم وكتر الله خيرك  :Asvc:

----------


## صاحب هدف

عايزين ورشة جديدة مش بس ماركت بروفايل , عايزين سعر وفوليوم  :Wink Smile:

----------


## mohamed saleh

> عايزين ورشة جديدة مش بس ماركت بروفايل , عايزين سعر وفوليوم

 تشارت الماركت بروفيل هو الاساس في المتاجره  
ام الفوليوم بانواعه لاينظر اليه الا وقت الدخول فقط للتاكيد  
هناك من يستخدم الفوليوم فقط ولكن هؤاء هم الاسكالبينج فقط

----------


## mohamed saleh

> أخي محمد مش طالبين منك تداول لايف  
> بوست واحد في آخر اليوم بعد ماتخلص شغلك إشرح فيه إلي عشته مع الشارت ولو فتحت صفقة بيومها إشرح دخلت ليه وخرجت ليه وفين الستوب وفين الهدف وأسبابهم إلخ  
> لايكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها , أنا عارف ده كويس فمش ممكن أطلب منك إنت شخصيا أو أي حد ربنا كرمه بخبرة مع الأدوات دي إني أطلب منه حاجة فوق طاقته لكن أكيد مش كل الـ 24 ساعة مليانة  
> ساعة واحد يوميا وغالبا شغلك بيخلص بعد لندن فساعة وحدة إحكلينا فيها إلي عشته خلال اليوم وكتر الله خيرك

 هناك صفحه مجانيه علي الفيس بوك باسم مدرسة التحليل باستخدام الماركت بروفيل  
لااعلم ان كان هذا الرد به مخالفه او لا فان كان مخالفه فليقبل المسئول اعتذاري وليحذف الرد

----------


## صاحب هدف

> هناك من يستخدم الفوليوم فقط

 أنا قطعت شوط كبير بالـ VSA لكن عايز أوصل للإحتراف وبشوف إن متابعة السيولة هي الإحتراف لكن مافيش لغة ومافيش دعم عربي في المواضيع دي للأسف    

> هناك صفحه مجانيه علي الفيس بوك باسم مدرسة التحليل باستخدام الماركت بروفيل  
> لااعلم ان كان هذا الرد به مخالفه او لا فان كان مخالفه فليقبل المسئول اعتذاري وليحذف الرد

 تمام   
===================== 
زعلت لما عرفت إنهم بيسمونا القطيع  :Doh:  طلع عندهم حق  
الفرق بين السبوت والفيوتشر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> أنا قطعت شوط كبير بالـ VSA لكن عايز أوصل للإحتراف وبشوف إن متابعة السيولة هي الإحتراف لكن مافيش لغة ومافيش دعم عربي في المواضيع دي للأسف    
> تمام   
> ===================== 
> زعلت لما عرفت إنهم بيسمونا القطيع  طلع عندهم حق  
> الفرق بين السبوت والفيوتشر

  
شكل العقد ابو 214 كان حقيقي وليس ستوبي  :016:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الملف المرفق 489264  
> كبسوه بيع بدون رحمة

 
اقصد هذا

----------


## الأرستقراطي

خبر عاجل  : ترمب شات تيلرسون !!!  
اتوقع هذا سبب انقلاب اليورو وهبوط الدولار

----------


## صاحب هدف

صح النوم بعد ماهبط 45 نقطة الشباب بيبيعو  
ظهر 103 و 147 و 81 و 74 
ضغط البيع إلي بيحصل رهيب في السبوت

----------


## صاحب هدف

خلاص الإستراتيجية واضحة هههههه
نتابع عقود السبوت وأي عقد كبير ندخل عكسه  :Ongue:  
الصبح 214 شرا عكس فورا 25 نقطة وقبل شوية 147 بيع عاكس حاليا 30 نقطة

----------


## صاحب هدف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
هل المرة ظبطت مع أخونا  :Teeth Smile:    
بس هل العقد فيه منطق , يعني دائما المفروض يكون البيع بعد صعود والشراء بعد هبوط  
لكن هل المرة كمان السعر صعد بسرعة وقوة لحد ماوصل للعقد وفعله  :016:  
فعلا محتاجة تخطيط حربي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
> هل المرة ظبطت مع أخونا    
> بس هل العقد فيه منطق , يعني دائما المفروض يكون البيع بعد صعود والشراء بعد هبوط  
> لكن هل المرة كمان السعر صعد بسرعة وقوة لحد ماوصل للعقد وفعله  
> فعلا محتاجة تخطيط حربي

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اذا ما قدرنا نفرق بين عقود التفعيل الطبيعي  للدخول  والالكتروني لضرب ستوبات  فراح نواجه مشكلة حقيقية 
لا يزال البحث عن حل جاريا

----------


## صاحب هدف

هلا بو طلال  
طالما لغتك الإنجليزية جيدة فغالبا الإجابات موجودة بالفيديوهات الأجنبية محتاجة بس بحث وصبر  
بالتوفيق يارب

----------


## صاحب هدف

على فكرة في أداة إسمها الأوردر بوك أبو البوك ماب لكن طبعا غير مجانية  
حاول تلاقي شروحات عنها بتلاقي إنها بتوضحك أماكن تجمع الطلبات

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> على فكرة في أداة إسمها الأوردر بوك أبو البوك ماب لكن طبعا غير مجانية  
> حاول تلاقي شروحات عنها بتلاقي إنها بتوضحك أماكن تجمع الطلبات

  
عارف وين المشكلة اخي اسماعيل >>> عرفت اسمك ههه  
تغيير الاستراتيجيات دائما يدخلني بسالفة دوامة الخسائر 
وهذه ذكرتها بموضوعي السابق اذا فاكره 
اذا وجدت وقت سأبحث باذن الله 
كل الشكر على المتابعة والاهتمام ايها النخبوي

----------


## صاحب هدف

> تغيير الاستراتيجيات دائما يدخلني بسالفة دوامة الخسائر

 فعلا يا بو طلال أسوأ شيء في مجالنا هو عدم الإلتزام والتنطيط بين مدارس التحليل او الإستراتيجيات  
وهاد الموضوع ماحدا بيقدر يساعدنا فيه , الموضوع نفسية مضارب وإجبار النفس على الإلتزام  
أنا رح إحكي عن نفسي , متل أي شخص بدأ في المجال وجدت كتير مدارس تحليل وكتير إستراتيجيات وطبعا أكلنا أول مارجن  
بديت بمستوى الخاسر وشوي شوي بديت أتعلم وألتزم وأتفادى أخطاء وطلعت درجة وقطعت الخسائر وكنت وقتها بديت بالرقمي ولقيت نفسي فيه بس بعد فترة إكتشفت إنه دائما بيحتاج تطوير والرقمي إلي شغال اليوم مارح يشتغل بكره لهيك دورت على شيء أفضل لحد مالقيت نفسي بإليوت والحمد لله اليوم بعتبر نفسي بمستوى جيد جدا ولسه قدامي مستويين ممتاز وصانع سوق  
إلي ماعنده طموح مابيكبر وإلي مابيطور نفسه مابيتقدم  
لهيك دائما بحاول دور على الأفضل لكن بدور في مدارس التحليل مو بالإستراتيجيات  :Wink Smile:  
أنا عندي قناعة من سنوات إنه هاد السوق مابينفع معاه إستراتيجيات إنما التحليل , وإليوت وصلني للجيد جدا لكن للأسف صعب مع إليوت توصل للممتاز لهيك من 2010 وأنا مهتم بالماركت بروفايل وادوات السيولة بس في عدة عوائق أهمها اللغة منعتني أتقدم فيهن فوجدت شبيه إلهن وهو الـ VSA والحمد لله قطعت شوط جيد فيه لكن لسه شغال بإليوت كقرار رئيسي بأي صفقة فالإنتقال عندي مو سهل , لازم أتأكد إني فعلا مستوعب وفاهم المدرسة الجديدة حتى أنتقل للعمل فيها  
الإستراتيجيات أو أنا بحب سميها القوالب مابتنفع مع السوق لكن بتابعها وبدور فيها مشان برمجها إكسبرت , التحليل مابيتبرمج لكن القوالب عبارة عن قائمة شروط سهل برمجتها  
فعندي خطين ماشي فيهن خط التحليل وهو شغلي الأساسي والخط التاني هو الإكسبرتات وطبعا لليوم ماوصلت فيه لشيء جيد  :Doh:  
كان في خط تالت ماشي فيه وهو الخيارات الثنائية لكن وصلت لطريق مسدود ونصحني الأستاذ وضاح إني ماضيع وقت أكتر فيه وأخدت بنصيحته , كنت ماشي فيه لانه أحيانا بيكون السوق ميت ومافي فرص لكن في الخيارات الثنائية تحرك نقطة وحدة ممكن يكسبك  
في خط رابع ممكن الواحد يمشي فيه وهو الخيارات على الأسهم الأمريكية , بس هاد لسه بدري عليه  :Teeth Smile:   
آسف لو أطلت بس السوق نايم قلت ندردش شوي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الأرستقراطي

ال VSA لتذكر عام 2009 اشتريت المؤشر من الشركة نفسها بمبلغ 500 دولار  
وخسرني كثير للأسف والشركة رفضت اعادته واتذكر نشرت موضوع في الجيران وقتها 
حتى الان اشوف كبار المحللين الاجانب يعتمدون على التحليل الكلاسيكي البحت  
عالاقل تعرف راسك من رجليك وتعرف متى تدخل ومتى تطلع واين يكون ستوبك 
طريقة النينجا اراها خطرة ولا تعلم متى يظهر عقد سوبر ولا تعلم هل هو عقد حقيقي او توهيقه او ستوب الكتروني 
آخر خمس صفقات اعتمدت فيها على التحليل الكمي خسرتني  
شوف صورة دوامة الخسائر عندي - حاطها خلفية للكمبيوتر عشان ما اكسرها  
السوق ميت بانتظار الاخبار بعد ساعة

----------


## صاحب هدف

قصدك التريد جايدر ولا برنامج تاني ؟ 
الـ VSA مبدأ عمل وتحليل مو إشارات ياغالي , وهو فعلا مو سهل وبيحتاج صبر لكن فيه منطق عجبني لهيك إهتميت فيه وبنفس الوقت بيعتمد على متابعة السيولة إلي من 2010 وأنا مقتنع إنها رح تطلعني لدرجة الممتاز  
ربي يوفق الجميع

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> قصدك التريد جايدر ولا برنامج تاني ؟ 
> الـ VSA مبدأ عمل وتحليل مو إشارات ياغالي , وهو فعلا مو سهل وبيحتاج صبر لكن فيه منطق عجبني لهيك إهتميت فيه وبنفس الوقت بيعتمد على متابعة السيولة إلي من 2010 وأنا مقتنع إنها رح تطلعني لدرجة الممتاز  
> ربي يوفق الجميع

  
اقصد هذا اخوي 
من الحماس ما اكتفيت بالديمو واشتريت نسخة اصلية لكن ما نفعت

----------


## صاحب هدف

> اقصد هذا اخوي 
> من الحماس ما اكتفيت بالديمو واشتريت نسخة اصلية لكن ما نفعت

 ما أعرفه يا أخوي على العموم ربي يعوضك خير مو مشكلة  
========= 
167 بيع سبوت لنشوف وش بيصير  :Asvc:

----------


## صاحب هدف

لحقه 77 كمان بيع  
الظاهر الأخبار رح تكون إيجابية على الدولار  :Asvc:

----------


## صاحب هدف

كمان 126
أووووف 
204
265
85 
شراء 295

----------


## صاحب هدف

ودي ستوبات ولا سورس بيبيع  :Doh:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ودي ستوبات ولا سورس بيبيع

  
يا ساتر ايش هالقصف 
بيع اكيد يا صديقي وستوب فوق اخر قمة تكونت   
نتوكل على الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الجماعة ناوين يقصفون اليورو بكل قوة  
ندخل تعزيز  بيع آخر  من 2370 ستوب 50 نقطة هدف 150 باذن الله 
معنا بيع قديم من 2375

----------


## صاحب هدف

> الجماعة ناوين يقصفون اليورو بكل قوة  
> ندخل تعزيز  بيع آخر  من 2370 ستوب 50 نقطة هدف 150 باذن الله 
> معنا بيع قديم من 2375

 هلا بو طلال  :Eh S(7):  
يوم جديد بسم الله  
والله يا أبو طلال مو مطمن لليورو حركته الهابطة ضعيفة  :016:  
برأيي أفضل ستوب هو ديل الشمعة إلي ظهر فيها مبارحا عقد الـ 700   
وأول عقد إستصبحنا فيه كان شراء  :Doh:    
نتابع ونشوف

----------


## الأرستقراطي

هلا اخوي اسماعيل 
على الفيوتشر لم يظهر عقد الشراء  
لازلت مع التحليل الفني وتوقع الهبوط باذن الله

----------


## صاحب هدف

عيني على 2339 , حسب VSA كان عندها شرا قوي إذا ما قفل تحتها صعب ينزل  
في كبس بيع واضح على السبوت لنشوف

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> عيني على 2339 , حسب VSA كان عندها شرا قوي إذا ما قفل تحتها صعب ينزل  
> في كبس بيع واضح على السبوت لنشوف

 
حتنكبس يا صاحبي 
آدي قعدة  :013:

----------


## amayouf

اووووباااااا اتكبس اليورووو 
داخله بيع معاكم من امس  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اووووباااااا اتكبس اليورووو 
> داخله بيع معاكم من امس

 
الف مبروك مقدما  
نخفض الستوب الى  2390 اي 15 نقطة من الاصلي و 20 من التعزيز

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو لو كسر 2290 حيدخل المسلخ رسميا

----------


## صاحب هدف

هو إغلاق الساعة فعلا تحت 2339 وإن شاء الله يكمل نزول  
بس إليوتيا كل النزول مو عاجبني شكله تصحيحات لازم نشوف موجة صاعدة حادة ع الأقل وبعدها يرجع يكمل هبوط  :No3:  
زمان كان أبو مروان يقول إلبد فيه هههه الله يذكره بالخير , تعرفه لأبو مروان يا بو طلال ؟ معرفه هنا aljameel 
سبحان الله الإنسان المحترم بيتذكر بالخير حتى بعد سنين

----------


## صاحب هدف

أخدته شراء بستوب اللو  :Doh: 
6.4 pip

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> هو إغلاق الساعة فعلا تحت 2339 وإن شاء الله يكمل نزول  
> بس إليوتيا كل النزول مو عاجبني شكله تصحيحات لازم نشوف موجة صاعدة حادة ع الأقل وبعدها يرجع يكمل هبوط  
> زمان كان أبو مروان يقول إلبد فيه هههه الله يذكره بالخير , تعرفه لأبو مروان يا بو طلال ؟ معرفه هنا aljameel 
> سبحان الله الإنسان المحترم بيتذكر بالخير حتى بعد سنين

  
للأسف ما حصل لي الشرف بس يكفي ثنائك عليه 
وفعلا المحترم محد ينساه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الان 2325 
نغلق العقود  بما كتبه الله والحمد والشكر له  
مبروك لمن استفاد

----------


## صاحب هدف

> أخدته شراء بستوب اللو 
> 6.4 pip

 ِشاتني ههههههه  
بس محجوزة بصفقة البيع أصلا  :Wink Smile:    

> الان 2325 
> نغلق بما كتبه الله والحمد والشكر له

 إلبد فيه يابوطلال هههههه  
مبروك يامعلم والطمع شين فعلا  :Good:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ِشاتني ههههههه  
> بس محجوزة بصفقة البيع أصلا    
> إلبد فيه يابوطلال هههههه  
> مبروك يامعلم والطمع شين فعلا

 
انت صاير كريم حبتين 
ما يستاهلوا والله ولا حتى نصف نقطة 
كويس انك عوضت بالبيع 
الف مبروك وننتظر التصحيح للبيع طبعا 
زر الشراء عندي خربان  :Doh:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اعتذر كنت غايص بالبنرامج  *محصلة عمل اسبوع* ( تجريبي )   
> من 20 الف الى 172 الف   
> حوالي 9  تدبيلات !!   
> طبعا يوجد صفقات ضربت ستوب ومنها آخر صفقة للذهب 
> لكن النتيجة رائعة  أكرر ان الطريقة لازالت تحت الاختبار والحساب تجريبي      الملف المرفق 488962    
> لا شيء افضل من البساطة

  
الاسبوع الثاني ارتفعنا من 170 الف الى 535 الف ((( تجريبي ))) 
لكن بكل امانة لم اعتمد على التحليل الكمي لوجود اخطاء كما يظهر في ال T&S

----------


## صاحب هدف

أبو طلال ليش بتصور تصوير  
جرب برنامج picpick مفيد جدا  :Good:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> أبو طلال ليش بتصور تصوير  
> جرب برنامج picpick مفيد جدا

 
لأني اكتب من جهاز والمنصة على جهاز آخر   
شوف الين لو صمد القاع بنطلع 150 نقطة باذن الله  
نشتري ماركت 10595 ستوب 15 نقطة فقط

----------


## الأرستقراطي

توصية الين على طريقة البلايند ( غميضي ) بدون النظر للشارت

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو في راسه حب ما انطحن للحين 
نكمخه بيع ماركت   12345 ستوب 50 نقطة هدف حتى قبل الاغلاق بقليل نتابع    *انا اكتب الارقام بدون فواصل واحيانا بدون الرقم الاحادي الكبير*

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> *توصية الين على طريقة البلايند ( غميضي ) بدون النظر للشارت*

   
تحديث الاختراق وننتظر الاغلاق 
نرفع الستوب على الدخول   لتأمين الصفقة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو في راسه حب ما انطحن للحين 
> نكمخه بيع ماركت   12345 ستوب 50 نقطة هدف حتى قبل الاغلاق بقليل نتابع    *انا اكتب الارقام بدون فواصل واحيانا بدون الرقم الاحادي الكبير*

 
الان 2326 نغلق والحمد لله

----------


## صاحب هدف

> اليورو في راسه حب ما انطحن للحين

 ههههههههههه 
هو كان 2318 شبه أكيده AB=CD والحمد لله جابها  
بموضوع الماركت بروفايل وصلنا لمنطقة مهمة وكمان قدامه صديقتي 78% عند 2303 برأيي إيقاف البيع مؤقتا ونتابع

----------


## الأرستقراطي

جميل يا صديقي 
طبعا اليورو راح ينكبس اكثر واكثر وانا حذرت من كبس الجميع امام الدولار قبل بداية هذا الاسبوع 
المشكلة الان عدم وجود نقطة بيع آمنة  
والين معنا 30 نقطة حتى الان والحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> *ان اغلقنا الليلة في هذه المناطق فالاسبوع القادم باذن الله استكمال لقوة الدولار 
> وفعص كل من يقابله   
> 45 دقيقة وتظهر اخبار التوظيف - يرجى الحذر*

  
كتبتها من اسبوع

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الين اخرجنا تعادل ثم صعد والحمد لله 
نتوقف فترة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الين اخرجنا تعادل ثم صعد والحمد لله 
> نتوقف فترة

 
طبعا يوجد خبر عاجل عن سقوط جسر في ميامي ومقتل العشرات - CNN   
اتوقع هذا سبب ارتفاع الين لأنه عملة ضد المخاطر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

مؤخرا يوجد انحدار غير طبيعي في مستوى الطرح والمواضيع في المنتدى 
نجاح اي موقع ( اقتصادي ) ليس بعدد المشاركات والمواضيع 
انما اهميتها وندرتها وفائدتها 
الوضع جدا سيء 
نشوف وشكم بخير

----------


## alskndry

> مؤخرا يوجد انحدار غير طبيعي في مستوى الطرح والمواضيع في المنتدى 
> نجاح اي موقع ( اقتصادي ) ليس بعدد المشاركات والمواضيع 
> انما اهميتها وندرتها وفائدتها 
> الوضع جدا سيء 
> نشوف وشكم بخير

 اخى الفاضل المنتدى مكان مفتوح للجميع  
ولا نستطيع ان نفرض على على احد شيئا  
حرية الراى مكفولة للجميع ومن حق الجميع 
ان يضع رايه بغض النظر عن ان هذا الموضوع  
يهمنى او لا يهمنى لانه لو لم استفيد منه  
هناك من يراه جيدا ويستفيد منه 
واكيد الموضوع الجيد سيجد اقبال 
والموضوع غير الجيد سينطوى  بين الصفحات   
تحياتى ياغالى

----------


## yamin2000

https://protrader.org/download?ref=4155
جرب البرنامج دا

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> https://protrader.org/download?ref=4155
> جرب البرنامج دا

 
عن ايش هذا يا صاحبي ؟

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الخروف للشراء ماركت ستوب 50 هدف 100 باذن الله 
السعر 7730

----------


## الأرستقراطي

ابدؤا بشراء وتخزين الذهب  
العملات الورقية ستتآكل عاجلا ام آجلا  
العملات الافتراضية ستكون سيدة المستقبل  
امريكا سترفع الفائدة ولن يرتفع الدولار 
امريكا ستحلب جميع الدول التابعة طوعا او كرها   لكنه حلب متأخر لن ينفع 
الداو جونز تحت 15 الف قريبا 
الذهب والبتكوين مستقبل التجارة 
اليوم الذهب عند 1350 تقريبا والبتكوين عند 8500 تقريبا والداو 23500  
ننتظر 4000 للذهب و 50 الف للبتكوين - والله اعلى واعلم 
كلامي على المدى البعيد بين 3 - 5 سنوات وربما اقل - ليس للمضاربة اليومية

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> ابدؤا بشراء وتخزين الذهب 
> العملات الورقية ستتآكل عاجلا ام آجلا 
> العملات الافتراضية ستكون سيدة المستقبل

 اعتقد تسطيح
العملات الورقية نعمة الهية عظيمة يستخدمها 7 مليار من سكان كوكب الارض باستمرار!
هل يخزنون الذهب لتفتيته عند الرغبة في شراء علبة بيبسي!! 
العملات الافتراضية--يكفي كلمة افتراضية! هل ساشتري علبة بيبسي بعملة ذهنية ام ارهن حذائي كسلعة!! 
دور العملات--تداول الفورس والاستثمار لي جزءه الاساس--بل حياة الناس هي اكبر مقوم له. 
العملات الورقية اصبحت مثل الهواء الذي نتنفسه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

بعض الشركات تستغبي المتداولين 
تخترع شمعة سادسة لأيام الاسبوع من رأسها 
غباء منقطع النظير وتخبيص  
تظن انها الاذكى لكنها حميرة مزمنة 
تابعوا منصات ابو قرش لتعرفوا المقصود

----------


## الأرستقراطي

السوق بدأ التداول لهذا الاسبوع قبل 37 دقيقة بالضبط 
وتنتهي الشمعة اليومية بعد 83 دقيقة 
اي ان عمر هذه الشمعة 120 دقيقة وليس كالافتراضي اليومي 1440 دقيقة 
على الاسبوع نقيس 
اذا كانت منصتك تحسب بهذا الشكل فاذهب الى منصة اخرى

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الخروف للشراء ماركت ستوب 50 هدف 100 باذن الله 
> السعر 7730

 
الكل يرتفع ويتحرك الا خروفنا  ابن فهرة عنده شلل اطفال  :012:  
لازلنا مع الصفقة والمعلومة الحلوة ذي    ابن فهره تعني : هو المتطفل الذي يتدخل فيما لا يعنيه ويحاول ان يتحرش او يحتك في اشخاص شتان بينهم في الفكر والادب 
 هو من يدخل لموضوع جاد ثم يرمي كلمة ليست مسؤله ولا تتعلق بالموضوع .. 
هو الذي لا يستطيع اختيار العبارات الجميلة عند المداخله
 هو الذي يتلون كالحرباء لا تعرف له ملة أو طريق أو هدف
هو صاحب التقـليـعات النشزه التي يرفضها المجتمع الراقي سواء في اكله او لبسه او تعامله
 ورأيه هو القاصر في فهمه الذي لا يفهمك بسرعه ه
و من تشبث بفكره ويريد ان يؤيده الناس حتى ولو أنه على خطــأ ( منقول )

----------


## mabdo3121

> الكل يرتفع ويتحرك الا خروفنا  ابن فهرة عنده شلل اطفال  
> لازلنا مع الصفقة والمعلومة الحلوة ذي    ابن فهره تعني : هو المتطفل الذي يتدخل فيما لا يعنيه ويحاول ان يتحرش او يحتك في اشخاص شتان بينهم في الفكر والادب 
>  هو من يدخل لموضوع جاد ثم يرمي كلمة ليست مسؤله ولا تتعلق بالموضوع .. 
> هو الذي لا يستطيع اختيار العبارات الجميلة عند المداخله
>  هو الذي يتلون كالحرباء لا تعرف له ملة أو طريق أو هدف
> هو صاحب التقـليـعات النشزه التي يرفضها المجتمع الراقي سواء في اكله او لبسه او تعامله
>  ورأيه هو القاصر في فهمه الذي لا يفهمك بسرعه ه
> و من تشبث بفكره ويريد ان يؤيده الناس حتى ولو أنه على خطــأ ( منقول )

 قادمه الحركه باذن الله انا وضعت امر بيع معلق على زوج gbpaud عند سعر 1.8414 وشراء معلق للخروف عند 0.77120

----------


## KARKOR

اري هبوط لخروف اخر
وهو الاسترالي ين
 واخد طريقه لاسفل حتي80.00

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> قادمه الحركه باذن الله انا وضعت امر بيع معلق على زوج gbpaud عند سعر 1.8414 وشراء معلق للخروف عند 0.77120

  
بالتوفيق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اري هبوط لخروف اخر
> وهو الاسترالي ين
>  واخد طريقه لاسفل حتي80.00

 
اي زوج امام الين بيعه وانت مطمن

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الصين تطلق بورصة لبيع النفط باليوان بدلا عن الدولار 
الحرب التجارية بدأت والين هو المستفيد 
102 ثم 85 دولار ين باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الصين تطلق بورصة لبيع النفط باليوان بدلا عن الدولار 
> الحرب التجارية بدأت والين هو المستفيد 
> 102 ثم 85 دولار ين باذن الله

  
هذا يعني 1450 - 1500 $ للذهب باذن الله عالمدى المتوسط

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اي شي امام الين بيعه وفي بطنك بطيخة صيفي 
حتى لو كان سبانخ  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الاتحاد الاوروبي يهدد بسحب سفرائه من روسيا ردا على اغتيال معارض على الاراضي البريطانية !! 
> ما قالوا بريطانيا طلعت من اوروبا خلوها لحالها ونعاقبها 
> انشهد انه اتحاد يشرّف وحكّام نظرتهم بعيدة

 
عملوها الرجاجيل 
14 دولة تطرد دبلوماسيين روس 
انشهد انه اتحاد رجال

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الخروف للشراء ماركت ستوب 50 هدف 100 باذن الله 
> السعر 7730

 
رغم البطئ والعناد الا ان المصير المحتوم ينتظره ان شاء الله

----------


## KARKOR

> اي شي امام الين بيعه وفي بطنك بطيخة صيفي 
> حتى لو كان سبانخ

 بمناسبة السبانخ
( كفتة وشوربة ) مش محتكمين  دلوقتي علي ميت دولار يدوها من جيبهم للناس اللي وعودهم بكده
وبيتلككوا وبيشترطوا    
يا تكتب عندنا يا اما معنديش كفتة ليك  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بمناسبة السبانخ
> ( كفتة وشوربة ) مش محتكمين  دلوقتي علي ميت دولار يدوها من جيبهم للناس اللي وعودهم بكده
> وبيتلككوا وبيشترطوا    
> يا تكتب عندنا يا اما معنديش كفتة ليك

  
القانون لا يحمي الفرنجة ههههه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اري هبوط لخروف اخر
> وهو الاسترالي ين
>  واخد طريقه لاسفل حتي80.00

   
الاسترالي ين عليه عقد فانيلا سكاي  بقيمة 480 مليون دولار ينتهي مع الشمعة الظاهرة ومستوى الخط الافقي 
حاول صاحب الاوبشن الصعود لضرب الهدف قبل الاغلاق لكنه عجز 
بح 480 مليون   
المستهدف 8150 والزمن 1500 قرين

----------


## yamin2000

> عملوها الرجاجيل 
> 14 دولة تطرد دبلوماسيين روس 
> انشهد انه اتحاد رجال

 جالس ادور علي العملة الروسية ما لقيتها فى بروكري 
قلت امكن نطلع فلوس من وراها

----------


## assim89

> جالس ادور علي العملة الروسية ما لقيتها فى بروكري 
> قلت امكن نطلع فلوس من وراها

 السبريد تبعها عالي جدا

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> جالس ادور علي العملة الروسية ما لقيتها فى بروكري 
> قلت امكن نطلع فلوس من وراها

  
اكيد الروبل راح يتضرر خاصة مع وجود عقد فئة برمودا ينتهي يوم الجمعة بقيمة 100 مليار روبل سترايك 60

----------


## الأرستقراطي

علماء المخاطر النووية يعدلون ساعة القيامة الى 3 دقائق فقط 
هذا يعني اننا مقدمون على كارثة نووية ان لم يتدارك العقلاء الامر 
بوجود بعض المجانين وعشاق الحروب والدم  على كراسي السلطة - كل الاحتمالات مفتوحة 
عام 2015 كانت الساعة متأخرة 35 دقيقة - للمقارنة

----------


## Marlon

> علماء المخاطر النووية يعدلون ساعة القيامة الى 3 دقائق فقط 
> هذا يعني اننا مقدمون على كارثة نووية ان لم يتدارك العقلاء الامر 
> بوجود بعض المجانين وعشاق الحروب والدم  على كراسي السلطة - كل الاحتمالات مفتوحة 
> عام 2015 كانت الساعة متأخرة 35 دقيقة - للمقارنة

 فرصة رائعة لعمل ريست

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> فرصة رائعة لعمل ريست

    كلما أوقدوا نارا للحرب أطفأها الله ويسعون في الأرض فسادا والله لا يحب المفسدين

----------


## الأرستقراطي

واحد اتزوج بنت عمه 
في عيد ميلادها احضر لها سلسالا ذهبيا  
ردت عليه : ياما جاب الغراب لأمه 
طلقها وهاجر امريكا وتزوج شقراء 
احضر لها في عيد الزواج خاتما ذهبيا 
ردت عليه : يا الهي - يا للهول - ما اجمله

----------


## الشيخ_غريب

> بمناسبة السبانخ
> ( كفتة وشوربة ) مش محتكمين  دلوقتي علي ميت دولار يدوها من جيبهم للناس اللي وعودهم بكده
> وبيتلككوا وبيشترطوا    
> يا تكتب عندنا يا اما معنديش كفتة ليك

 مين فكم يعرف عبده سبانخ هههه

----------


## Marlon

> واحد اتزوج بنت عمه 
> في عيد ميلادها احضر لها سلسالا ذهبيا  
> ردت عليه : ياما جاب الغراب لأمه 
> طلقها وهاجر امريكا وتزوج شقراء 
> احضر لها في عيد الزواج خاتما ذهبيا 
> ردت عليه : يا الهي - يا للهول - ما اجمله

 مش بقولك فرصة رائعة لعمل ريست

----------


## KARKOR

> القانون لا يحمي الفرنجة ههههه

 
وانت الصادق اخي ارستقراطي
العيب هنا علي ناس مش صادقة في كلامها 
ناس عيال في اقوالها

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> مش بقولك فرصة رائعة لعمل ريست

  
بديت اقتنع  :013:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

شركة directFX الاسترالية المشهورة لهفت اموال العملاء 
رغم التصاريح والخرط حق استراليا   
اللي عنده حساب يلحق يسحب - اذا امداه

----------


## KARKOR

> شركة directFX الاسترالية المشهورة لهفت اموال العملاء 
> رغم التصاريح والخرط حق استراليا   
> اللي عنده حساب يلحق يسحب - اذا امداه

  
ادي اللي بناخدوه من الفوركس وسنينه ومن مدعي الوكالة القوية
قال ايه شركة قبرصية بتتعامل مع دايركت الاسترالية استغلت ثغرة قانونية فاختلست كل المهلبية  
يعني انتو مش عارفين انها كانت بتتعامل مع ابواب خلفية 
وجايين دلوقتي عايزين تفتحوا قضية 
ابعدوا يا ناس عن اي وكالة  ...دي في الاخر متساوش قرص طعمية...... :Angry Smile:

----------


## الشيخ_غريب

> ادي اللي بناخدوه من الفوركس وسنينه ومن مدعي الوكالة القوية
> قال ايه شركة قبرصية بتتعامل مع دايركت الاسترالية استغلت ثغرة قانونية فاختلست كل المهلبية  
> يعني انتو مش عارفين انها كانت بتتعامل مع ابواب خلفية 
> وجايين دلوقتي عايزين تفتحوا قضية 
> ابعدوا يا ناس عن اي وكالة  ...دي في الاخر متساوش قرص طعمية......

 ههههههههههههه اخ منك انت يا الكركور الصغير

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ادي اللي بناخدوه من الفوركس وسنينه ومن مدعي الوكالة القوية
> قال ايه شركة قبرصية بتتعامل مع دايركت الاسترالية استغلت ثغرة قانونية فاختلست كل المهلبية  
> يعني انتو مش عارفين انها كانت بتتعامل مع ابواب خلفية 
> وجايين دلوقتي عايزين تفتحوا قضية 
> ابعدوا يا ناس عن اي وكالة  ...دي في الاخر متساوش قرص طعمية......

 
الغريب لسه موضوع مباركة الحصول على وكالة الشركة موجود ومثبت !!!! 
اتوقع العالم انسحرت  :013:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ههههههههههههه اخ منك انت يا الكركور الصغير

  
اسمك يذكرني بقنوات الشعوذة 
الشيخة فضة والشيخ مالك والشيخ عرفان 
بالله شوف لنا الذهب رايح فين الاسبوع الجاي ههههه

----------


## KARKOR

> الغريب لسه موضوع مباركة الحصول على وكالة الشركة موجود ومثبت !!!! 
> اتوقع العالم انسحرت

 زمان كنت تشترك في اتخن  شركة وانت مرتاح ويقولك ((بضمان الوكيل))
دلوقتي المفروض يكتبوا علي باتر اي اعلان
((بضمان اموال العميل))  :Doh:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> زمان كنت تشترك في اتخن  شركة وانت مرتاح ويقولك ((بضمان الوكيل))
> دلوقتي المفروض يكتبوا علي باتر اي اعلان
> ((بضمان اموال العميل))

  
لو انا صاحب منتدى راح انشر اعلان وبانر عريض ( اخلاء مسئولية ) 
واحذف اي بانر لأي شركة مهما كانت مصداقيتها وترخيصها كي احمي نفسي قانونيا 
لكن كيف اكسب واغطي مصاريف التشغيل ؟ لا يوجد طبعا سوى مصروف الجيب 
عشان كذا الاكثرية لا يهتمون لهذا الامر 
حريقة تشيل العميل وفلوسه  
بالاخير يقولوا احنا تضررنا مثلك او ابعت ايميل ونشوف الحكاية 
واصبر يا **** لحد ما يجي الربيع

----------


## الأرستقراطي

ترمب في تغريدة يعزل كبير قدامى الحرب 
ترمب وقح الى درجة ان قراراته الرئاسية تصدر من تويتر   
ايضا ترمب يهدد بعزل احد مندوبيه ( الرئيس العبوس هههه ) عرفتوه  :012:

----------


## KARKOR

> لو انا صاحب منتدى راح انشر اعلان وبانر عريض ( اخلاء مسئولية ) 
> واحذف اي بانر لأي شركة مهما كانت مصداقيتها وترخيصها كي احمي نفسي قانونيا 
> لكن كيف اكسب واغطي مصاريف التشغيل ؟ لا يوجد طبعا سوى مصروف الجيب 
> عشان كذا الاكثرية لا يهتمون لهذا الامر 
> حريقة تشيل العميل وفلوسه  
> بالاخير يقولوا احنا تضررنا مثلك او ابعت ايميل ونشوف الحكاية 
> واصبر يا **** لحد ما يجي الربيع

 
يا سلام علي الدنيا دي اخي ارستقراطي ....
 من السنة اللي فاتت ومعظم وكلاء العرب اللي  بيتبهوا بالشركات المزعومة انها خرافية وبهئيات  قوية
والان انظر الكل يتساقط كاوراق الخريف ولا معين 
(لا وكيل ولا خفيرهينجد العميل الغلبان) 
همسة : (لا شماته ف الوكلاء ولكن ما تتطلعوش فيها قوي وتخبطوا في الحلل جامد  قصدي التخبيط في الشركات اللي في عقولكم انها نص كم ...اهي موجوده ومستمرة واحسن بكتير من شركاتكم) 
_______ 
صحيح اللي بيقول انه تتضر (زي زيكم  ) وانه قوم محامي للقضية
ده اول واحد طلع وفر بفلوسه   ويا فكككككككيك

----------


## KARKOR

علي فكرة في شركتان في بالي اري بكتيره سنة او يزيد
 ومش هاتلاقيهم خالص
واحدة ام بونص 50 والتانية اللي عامله رافعه888 وعامله وكلاء في الخليج

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> علي فكرة في شركتان في بالي اري بكتيره سنة او يزيد
>  ومش هاتلاقيهم خالص
> واحدة ام بونص 50 والتانية اللي عامله رافعه888

  
هم يطبقوا نفس نظرية  المشاريع ابو قرش 
one to go tow to come 
يعني زبون يروح يجي مكانه اثنين 
المشكلة لو الاثنين هذولا ماجوا - عندها تختفي الشركة بكل بساطة  
حتى ذلك الحين تجد الشركة شاده حيلها وكذلك الوسطاء

----------


## الأرستقراطي

غدا الجمعة يوافق اجازة عيد الفصح اليهودي 
ستكون الاسواق مغلقة على المشتقات والمعادن  
سيرتفع السبريد على الفوركس واحتمال تخفيض الروافع في بعض الشركات 
لم يصل شيء حتى الان لكن الحذر واجب 
فرصة للأسماك الكبيرة كي تلتهم  اسماك التونة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

عالم الفوركس اغرب عالم بالعوالم كلها هههه 
من يصدق ان احدهم يضع توصية بمخاطرة فل مارجن 100 %  
هدف 10 نقاط وستوب 100 نقطة !!! 
هههه 
ياخي ال 100 نقطة فيها مرجنة محترمة ولا بعدها لا ستوب ولا بطيخ 
الله يسامح  اللي اخترع الفوركس 
لحس امخاخ المخمخين  :Yikes3:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

ترمب عم البتاتيع طلع ينوّر الشاشة 
احذروا

----------


## الأرستقراطي

تخفيض الروافع اصبح واقعا بعد انضمام SNB الى ESMA & FCA

----------


## الأرستقراطي

لمحبي المغامرة والستوب الخفيف الدخول شراء ماركت  هدف 70 ستوب 15 فقط 
لمحبي الدخول الآمن ننتظر اختراق واغلاق 10635

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> تخفيض الروافع اصبح واقعا بعد انضمام SNB الى ESMA & FCA

  
لو انخفضت رافعة الذهب مثلا الى 20 سيصبح قيمة الميني لوت 650$ والستاندرد 6500$ 
حتى صاحب محفظة 10 آلاف دولار سيعجز عن فتح اكثر من عقد واحد ستاندرد 
سيتحول الكثيرون الى الميني او >>>>>>> شركات ابوقرش  
فرصة لشركات بير السلم تنهب ما تبقى من عملاء

----------


## الأرستقراطي

ذكرت قبل سنتين في قناتي على التيلي وفي المنتديات ان سوق الفوركس سيعود كما كان قبل عام 2000 
سوق للمحافظ الكبيرة والنخبة فقط 
هذه اول مرحلة في تخفيض الروافع وسيتبعها مرحلة قادمة الى صفر رافعة 
وسترتفع الحدود الدنيا لقيمة المحافظ كما كانت 100 الف دولار واعلى  
هذه الامور ستطبق في امريكا واوربا وللشركات المسجلة رسميا 
شركات قبرص وجزر العذراء وغيرها لا دخل لها بهذه الامور 
هي شركات مقاصة داخلية وحسابك لا يرى السوق من اصله 
طول ما العملاء الجدد اكثر من العملاء السابقين فالشركة مستمرة ولا مشكلة بالسحب والايداع والعمل 
تنهار فقط اذا اختلت المعادلة - وتختفي بكل بساطة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

من الان وحتى 2020 سيتغير وجه الفوركس  
الحقيقة ان الفرنجة لا يهمهم المخاطر التي تحيق بالعملاء 
المشكلة ان العملاء الرابحين ارتفعت نسبتهم مع وجود الخوارزميات والاكسبرتات المتطورة والاستراتيجيات الجديدة 
زمان وقبل الميتا كنا نعمل على التريدستشين او الويب البدائيتان

----------


## الأرستقراطي

يوجد في السوق الاسود  برامج تحقق ارباح خيالية مستمرة 
لن تجدها في الماركت او بقيمة 50 او 100 $ او 1000$  
قيمتها مليون وما فوق وتنفع لمحافظ بقيمة 10 مليون واعلى

----------


## naderattar

*السلام عليكم اخي ابو طلال ويا مرحبا بـ نخبة النخبة اهلا بالنخبة نورت المنتدى*

----------


## naderattar

*مـــــتـــــــــــــــــــابـــــــــــــع 
وقد دخلت توصية الدولار ين *  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> *السلام عليكم اخي ابو طلال ويا مرحبا بـ نخبة النخبة اهلا بالنخبة نورت المنتدى*

 
هلا اخوي نادر لك وحشة  
توقعتك تركت السوق  
باذن الله صفقة موفقها يميزها ستوب خفيف وظريف

----------


## naderattar

> هلا اخوي نادر لك وحشة  
> توقعتك تركت السوق  
> باذن الله صفقة موفقها يميزها ستوب خفيف وظريف

 انا معك وين ما انت موجود انت رجل فذ و خبير ورايه يحترم   :Eh S(7):

----------


## reffada98

> ذكرت قبل سنتين في قناتي على التيلي وفي المنتديات ان سوق الفوركس سيعود كما كان قبل عام 2000 
> سوق للمحافظ الكبيرة والنخبة فقط 
> هذه اول مرحلة في تخفيض الروافع وسيتبعها مرحلة قادمة الى صفر رافعة 
> وسترتفع الحدود الدنيا لقيمة المحافظ كما كانت 100 الف دولار واعلى  
> هذه الامور ستطبق في امريكا واوربا وللشركات المسجلة رسميا 
> شركات قبرص وجزر العذراء وغيرها لا دخل لها بهذه الامور 
> هي شركات مقاصة داخلية وحسابك لا يرى السوق من اصله 
> طول ما العملاء الجدد اكثر من العملاء السابقين فالشركة مستمرة ولا مشكلة بالسحب والايداع والعمل 
> تنهار فقط اذا اختلت المعادلة - وتختفي بكل بساطة

 لا يهم لأن سوق الفوركس ببساطة أصبح لا يستهوي الشركات الناشئة في مجال الاسثمار 
وقد أصبحت   العملات الرقمية  الخيار الأمثل  
ولا يجب أن ننسى أن تلك الشركات الاسثمارية الناشئة سوف تصبح في المستقبل القريب شركات ذات رؤوس مال ضخمة و سوف يكون لها صوت مسموع في مجالات  التجارة الدولية و سوق الصرف أيضا 
اذن أظن أن البدئ في الانتقال الى الأسوق الرقمية قد حان وقته  بكل بساطة لكي لا  نكون من المتأخرين ولكي نكون أيضا مستعدين لتجاوز كل العقبات التي أصبح الغرب يفرضها علينا و نخرج مستفيدين من كل شيئ

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> لا يهم لأن سوق الفوركس ببساطة أصبح لا يستهوي الشركات الناشئة في مجال الاسثمار 
> وقد أصبحت   العملات الرقمية  الخيار الأمثل  
> ولا يجب أن ننسى أن تلك الشركات الاسثمارية الناشئة سوف تصبح في المستقبل القريب شركات ذات رؤوس مال ضخمة و سوف يكون لها صوت مسموع في مجالات  التجارة الدولية و سوق الصرف أيضا 
> اذن أظن أن البدئ في الانتقال الى الأسوق الرقمية قد حان وقته  بكل بساطة لكي لا  نكون من المتأخرين ولكي نكون أيضا مستعدين لتجاوز كل العقبات التي أصبح الغرب يفرضها علينا و نخرج مستفيدين من كل شيئ

 
العمولات التي تأخذها شركات الوساطة قيمتها مهولة مقارنة برأس المال ومصاريف الشتغيل 
اقد هنا الشركات الموثوقة فما بالنا بالشركات النصابة التي تلهف العملاء من ساعة الايداع وتضع امامه حساب برقم غير حقيقي وسوق غير حقيقي 
ويظل يخسر ويودع ويخسر ويودع وهذه ارباح 100% صافية للشركة 
مصاريف التشغيل جدا بسيطة وهي منصة ميتا وشوية اعلانات وعدد 5 موظفين فرونت دسك وبس 
ارباح مهولة وضخمة مع كل تكة شراء او بيع يجريها المتداولين 
اتفق مع موضوع العملات الرقمية مستقبلا  
تحياتي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> انا معك وين ما انت موجود انت رجل فذ و خبير ورايه يحترم

 
الله يديم المعروف يا صديقي - حياك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> غدا الجمعة يوافق اجازة عيد الفصح اليهودي 
> ستكون الاسواق مغلقة على المشتقات والمعادن  
> سيرتفع السبريد على الفوركس واحتمال تخفيض الروافع في بعض الشركات 
> لم يصل شيء حتى الان لكن الحذر واجب 
> فرصة للأسماك الكبيرة كي تلتهم  اسماك التونة

  
السوق شبه متوقف والسبريد يرتفع وينخفض كل ساعة

----------


## mohammedgaber

> السوق شبه متوقف والسبريد يرتفع وينخفض كل ساعة

 جمعة الآلام معظم الدول اجازة اليوم

----------


## KARKOR

علي سيرة الشركات النصابة شوربات عامل حفلة ( كفتة )كالمعتاد
  ريحة الشوا   معجبتش المدعوين القدام وحالفين براس ابوهم يغيروا اللحمة (شكل اللحمة باين بايظة)
بس جزارين شوربات مصممين بنوعية اللحمة  وشروطها علشان في سبوبة راجعة ليهم منها

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> جمعة الآلام معظم الدول اجازة اليوم

 
الله ينصر اهلنا وتاج رأسنا في فلسطين المحتلة ضد اليهود الكلاب 
هم من يشعر بالآلام - البقية يشربون الخمور ويحتفلون بهذه المناسبة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> علي سيرة الشركات النصابة شوربات عامل حفلة ( كفتة )كالمعتاد
>   ريحة الشوا   معجبتش المدعوين القدام وحالفين براس ابوهم يغيروا اللحمة (شكل اللحمة باين بايظة)
> بس جزارين شوربات مصممين بنوعية اللحمة  وشروطها علشان في سبوبة راجعة ليهم منها

 
كل واحد راضي بعقله وحاله ويدعي انه الاكوس 
كثير من  الجزارين كذا ههههه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الخزامى ماتت بعد وعكة صحية اثناء الولادة  
قيمتها 35 مليون ريال = 10 مليون دولار او 150 مليون جنيه مصري 
الله لا يسخط علينا بما فعل السفهاء منا                      
يقول راعيها : بهيمة اعطانا الله اياها واخذها 
طيب وراك تدفع 35 مليون على بهيمة يا .......... عاقل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

حين وزّع الله الارزاق لم يرضى احد برزقه مهما كان فقيرا او فاحش الغنى 
لكن حين وزّع الله العقول .. كلّ رضي بعقله حتى لو كان احمقا  
لأن العقل يرفض تقييم نفسه   
حكمة الله في خلق العقل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الحمد لله الذي فضلنا على كثير من خلقه تفضيلا 
المال ممكن يشتري لمبورقيني او بوقاتي  
لكن الطعس بياخذها عالطعس ويطعس ويلحق الخزامى 
العقل زينة

----------


## KARKOR

> الخزامى ماتت بعد وعكة صحية اثناء الولادة  
> قيمتها 35 مليون ريال = 10 مليون دولار او 150 مليون جنيه مصري 
> الله لا يسخط علينا بما فعل السفهاء منا                      
> يقول راعيها : بهيمة اعطانا الله اياها واخذها 
> طيب وراك تدفع 35 مليون على بهيمة يا .......... عاقل

 
ودي ماتت في المستشفي ولا فين؟
اكيد العملية كانت قيصرية متعثرة

----------


## mohammedgaber

> الله ينصر اهلنا وتاج رأسنا في فلسطين المحتلة ضد اليهود الكلاب 
> هم من يشعر بالآلام - البقية يشربون الخمور ويحتفلون بهذه المناسبة

 اللهم امين ويعم الخير والسلام سائر بلاد المسلمين يارب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ودي ماتت في المستشفي ولا فين؟
> اكيد العملية كانت قيصرية متعثرة

 
اكيد مستشفى ومش اي مستشفى ههههه 
يقولوا حضر طاقم طبي الماني بطائرة كونكورد جديدة م 2018 هههه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اللهم امين ويعم الخير والسلام سائر بلاد المسلمين يارب

 
اللهم امين

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الموضوع الثاني راح بالرجلين    https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...22#post3167022

----------


## KARKOR

> الموضوع الثاني راح بالرجلين    https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...22#post3167022

 
يوجد  خط احمر دائما لما تيجي سيرة المنتديات  هههه
ده بركة المحاربين (القدماء) :Big Grin:

----------


## ArzaG

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ما عندي شي, لكن المثل يقول:
محاشر مع الناس عيد 
ارى مقومات حزب معارضه يساري متطرف
ما هي شروط العضويه لو سمحتوا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ArzaG

خبر عن منصات التداول المستقبليه  https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/29/cme-...5-billion.html 
منصة تداول غير مركزيه تعتمد البلوكتشين وتشمل الاسهم والعملات والعقود المستقبليه والبتكوين, مع امكانية تنفيذ عقود كبيره جدا في وقت قصير وبسهوله
مع توقع اعتمادها كستاندرد لشركات الوساطه

----------


## mohammedgaber

> الموضوع الثاني راح بالرجلين    https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...22#post3167022

  

> يوجد  خط احمر دائما لما تيجي سيرة المنتديات  هههه
> ده بركة المحاربين (القدماء)

 لا رجلين ولا خطوط حمراء يا اصدقائي 
فقط الموضوع في غير مكانه لانه انسب لقسم الاستراحة ولم يتم حذف اي مشاركة مما يثبت انه لا يوجد به اي مشكلة .. 
فقط تنظيم للاقسام وانتم ادرى بالتنظيم يا اخوان بالتاكيد 
كل التحية والتقدير ودعواتي بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ArzaG

> لا رجلين ولا خطوط حمراء يا اصدقائي 
> فقط الموضوع في غير مكانه لانه انسب لقسم الاستراحة ولم يتم حذف اي مشاركة مما يثبت انه لا يوجد به اي مشكلة .. 
> فقط تنظيم للاقسام وانتم ادرى بالتنظيم يا اخوان بالتاكيد 
> كل التحية والتقدير ودعواتي بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بدون مجامله اخي محمد 
لا تلوم الاخوه على تعليقاتهم فهي تعكس اهتمامهم على الصالح العام ورغبتهم في الارتقاء بالمنتدى من افضل الى الافضل 
ارجو ان تتقبل وجهة نظري, في الاول والاخير لن يضرني اذا كان المنتدى يسعى للنجاح من عدمه, ولكن رغبتي ان اكون في مجتمع يسعى للنجاح حتى استفيد انا وبقية الاعضاء  
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## mohammedgaber

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> بدون مجامله اخي محمد 
> لا تلوم الاخوه على تعليقاتهم فهي تعكس اهتمامهم على الصالح العام ورغبتهم في الارتقاء بالمنتدى من افضل الى الافضل 
> ارجو ان تتقبل وجهة نظري, في الاول والاخير لن يضرني اذا كان المنتدى يسعى للنجاح من عدمه, ولكن رغبتي ان اكون في مجتمع يسعى للنجاح حتى استفيد انا وبقية الاعضاء  
> بالتوفيق للجميع

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
على راسي يا غالي كل كلامك  
للعلم انا لا الومهم بل فقط كان تعليقي مجرد توضيح 
كل التوفيق لك ولنا والجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## ArzaG

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> على راسي يا غالي كل كلامك  
> للعلم انا لا الومهم بل فقط كان تعليقي مجرد توضيح 
> كل التوفيق لك ولنا والجميع ان شاء الله

 حياك الله اخي محمد والله يعينكم 
على فكره يوجد مقعد شاغر ان رغبت في عضوية حزب المعارضين
احتياطا للمستقبل ان قررت الانشقاق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mohammedgaber

> حياك الله اخي محمد والله يعينكم 
> على فكره يوجد مقعد شاغر ان رغبت في عضوية حزب المعارضين
> احتياطا للمستقبل ان قررت الانشقاق

 يشرفني مجاورتك يا غالي في اي موضع كان  
تحياتي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> ما عندي شي, لكن المثل يقول:
> محاشر مع الناس عيد 
> ارى مقومات حزب معارضه يساري متطرف
> ما هي شروط العضويه لو سمحتوا

 
وعليكم السلام  
انت والجميع مرحب به في هذه الثورة المباركة 
دار دار زنقة زنقة لا رجوع الى الامام هههه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> خبر عن منصات التداول المستقبليه  https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/29/cme-...5-billion.html 
> منصة تداول غير مركزيه تعتمد البلوكتشين وتشمل الاسهم والعملات والعقود المستقبليه والبتكوين, مع امكانية تنفيذ عقود كبيره جدا في وقت قصير وبسهوله
> مع توقع اعتمادها كستاندرد لشركات الوساطه

  
الصفقة ضخمة جدا وهذا يعني ان السوق لا يزال مغري لشركات الوساطة 
ننتظر الولادة بدون ما تالحق الخزامى هه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> لا رجلين ولا خطوط حمراء يا اصدقائي 
> فقط الموضوع في غير مكانه لانه انسب لقسم الاستراحة ولم يتم حذف اي مشاركة مما يثبت انه لا يوجد به اي مشكلة .. 
> فقط تنظيم للاقسام وانتم ادرى بالتنظيم يا اخوان بالتاكيد 
> كل التحية والتقدير ودعواتي بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

  
ولا يهمك يا صديقي هو ذهب لموقعه الصحيح 
كل الحب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> لمحبي المغامرة والستوب الخفيف الدخول شراء ماركت  هدف 70 ستوب 15 فقط 
> لمحبي الدخول الآمن ننتظر اختراق واغلاق 10635    الملف المرفق 490605

  
نرفع الستوب على نقطة الدخول لوجود ضعف في الصعود 
من يرغب بالخروج فله 15 نقطة حتى الان والحمد لله

----------


## naderattar

خرجت على 20 نقطة مبروك   :015:    
ما رائيك بالذهب ابو طلال

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> خرجت على 20 نقطة مبروك     
> ما رائيك بالذهب ابو طلال

 
الف مبروك 
انا دخلت شراء على الذهب بعد اختراق الترند والهدف 1337 باذن الله  
ستوب 60 نقطة

----------


## naderattar

تم الدخول ان شاء الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

بالتوفيق 
معنا 65 نقطة 
نأمن الصفقة على الدخول

----------


## الأرستقراطي

حتى الان اكثر من 16 شهيد فلسطيني و1500 جريح 
السؤال : لو كانت هذه المظاهرة في دولة عربية  
كم سيكون عدد الشهداء والجرحى ؟  
لا ابرئ اعمال اليهود الخسيسة لكن حال العرب يصعب على الكافر  
احسن ناس تحكي عن الحرية والديموقراطية والعدالة والاسلام 
وكل ذلك منهم براء

----------


## الأرستقراطي

في عام 1983 تم توقيع بروتوكول اسمه ( ميثاق الشرف الاعلامي ) 
طبعا هو بعيد كل البعد عن الشرف او الاعلام  
زبدة البروتوكول الموقع بين الدول الاعضاء في جامعة الدول العربية باختصار : لا تفضحونا ولا نفضحكم 
الان طبعا سقط البروتوكول ونشوف فضائح علنية 
اللهم زد وبارك   
قبل قليل تابعت برنامج عن نهب اموال اليمن على يد عصابة صالح وابناؤه 
هذا حال الجميع يا صديقي 
مسألة وقت قبل ان تتساقط اوراق التوت

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بالتوفيق 
> معنا 65 نقطة 
> نأمن الصفقة على الدخول

  
نخرج بربح 80 ن والحمد لله على ما اعطى

----------


## الأرستقراطي

بالعادة انا اخرج اذا حققت 75 % من الهدف المطلوب او اكثر   
قبل        
بعد       
طبعا لا يهمني الان اين يذهب السعر  ولا اندم على الخروج لأني حققت الكوتا اليومية 
ان هبط افكر بالشراء فقط

----------


## الأرستقراطي

بيع بستوب 35 هدف 70 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بيع بستوب 35 هدف 70 باذن الله

  
نخفض الستوب عالتعادل 
معنا حتى الان 35 ن والحمد لله

----------


## KARKOR

انا اشتريت اخي ارستقراطي
 الين الان 105.80
وبهدف باذن الله الي 107.70
ايه رايك??
 واستوب 40 نقطة
105.40

----------


## الأرستقراطي

انا دخلت من بدري وستوبي 15 نقطة فقط من نقطة دخولي 
ضعف التفاعل مع التوصيات يجبرني على عدم التفاعل ايضا 
هذه توصية ارسلتها لأحد الاحبة قبل ساعة 
راس وكراعين مستوي عالاخر ههه

----------


## KARKOR

> انا دخلت من بدري وستوبي 15 نقطة فقط من نقطة دخولي 
> ضعف التفاعل مع التوصيات يجبرني على عدم التفاعل ايضا 
> هذه توصية ارسلتها لأحد الاحبة قبل ساعة 
> راس وكراعين مستوي عالاخر ههه

   :Good:   :Eh S(7):

----------


## naderattar

تم الدخول  اللهم زد وبارك 
نقاط دخول ولا اجمل   :015:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

شكرا للاحبة 
اكتفي بالربح 25 نقطة والحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

صفقة اليورو مستمرة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو يحتاج لمسح دعم 2277 ثم يهبط بعدها الى 1915 باذن الله  
يوجد معركة شديدة في هذه المناطق لأنها مناطق تغيير اتجاه كما يظهر في الماك دي 
صمود 2360 ضروري للهبوط

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو اخرجنا على التعادل 
نعيد البيع 2302 ستوب 50 هدف 100 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو فعلا لئيم 
#مكملين  
الصفقة مستمرة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو يحتاج لمسح دعم 2277 ثم يهبط بعدها الى 1915 باذن الله  
> يوجد معركة شديدة في هذه المناطق لأنها مناطق تغيير اتجاه كما يظهر في الماك دي 
> صمود 2360 ضروري للهبوط

   
تم دعس ومسح  2277

----------


## naderattar

الهدف 100 نقطة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الهدف 100 نقطة

  
باذن الله اخوي  
مبروك الاخضر مقدما

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> انا دخلت من بدري وستوبي 15 نقطة فقط من نقطة دخولي 
> ضعف التفاعل مع التوصيات يجبرني على عدم التفاعل ايضا 
> هذه توصية ارسلتها لأحد الاحبة قبل ساعة 
> راس وكراعين مستوي عالاخر ههه    الملف المرفق 490750

 
الين خرجت منه اليوم فجرا بربح متواضع 
مشكلة الين انه عملة كاري تريد واي توتر بالاسواق يقلب المعادلة  
الحمد لله على كل الاحوال - المهم ان التحليل كان سليم  
الله يعوضنا خيرا منه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الذهب ودحدرة مستعجلة الى 1315

----------


## KARKOR

> الين خرجت منه اليوم فجرا بربح متواضع 
> مشكلة الين انه عملة كاري تريد واي توتر بالاسواق يقلب المعادلة  
> الحمد لله على كل الاحوال - المهم ان التحليل كان سليم  
> الله يعوضنا خيرا منه

  
كويس انك خرجت منه
 شكله كده  بيجهز نفسه ينزل تحت 
شكله اختراق كاذب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> كويس انك خرجت منه
>  شكله كده  بيجهز نفسه ينزل تحت 
> شكله اختراق كاذب

 
انا طلعت من امبارح بمكسب هزيل لكن الحمد لله على كل حال 
سبب هبوط الدولار ين امس ان الداو هبط 1000 نقطة بساعتين 
هذه مشكلة هذا الزوج الكريه 
تم الحذف والشطب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

بعض الاخوة لا يعمل ترتيب لموضوعه قبل نشره 
تخيل ان احدهم ينشر استراتيجية معينة ( ما )  
المؤشر  الرئيسي المستخدم تجده على بعد 45 صفحة !! مثال طبعا 
لازم تمر وتقرا كل الصفحات عشان تلاقيه  
ان الله يحب اذا عمل احدكم عملا ان يتقنه 
رتب اغراضك وانشر علمك بلا استعجال

----------


## ArzaG

الدعوه صارت حرب مؤشرات واستراتيجيات 
وان سالت عن التداول حالهم حال صاحب الخزامى   :Regular Smile:

----------


## naderattar

> الدعوه صارت حرب مؤشرات واستراتيجيات 
> وان سالت عن التداول حالهم حال صاحب الخزامى

 صحيح و انا متفق معك
حرب مؤشرات  :Mad Argue:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الدعوه صارت حرب مؤشرات واستراتيجيات 
> وان سالت عن التداول حالهم حال صاحب الخزامى

  
راحت الخزامى الله يخلف على راعيها ههههه 
يقولون صاحبها دفع 200 الف عشان فحل جاره يلحقها ههههه جاب العيد فيها وما تحملت  :Boxing:    
المهم يا صديقي  يكون فيه فايدة من هالمؤشرات 
لا اجمل من البساطة والكلاسيكي وشوية سلطة موفنجات

----------


## ArzaG

> راحت الخزامى الله يخلف على راعيها ههههه 
> يقولون صاحبها دفع 200 الف عشان فحل جاره يلحقها ههههه جاب العيد فيها وما تحملت    
> المهم يا صديقي  يكون فيه فايدة من هالمؤشرات 
> لا اجمل من البساطة والكلاسيكي وشوية سلطة موفنجات

 والستوكاستيك يمدحونه, حلو ومزيون  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> والستوكاستيك يمدحونه, حلو ومزيون

 
صحيح واكثر شغلي عليه   
المهم بالاعدادات 14 فريم ساعة وتحت و 5 فريم 4 ساعات واكبر

----------


## amjad

عذرا لو كانت خارج إطار الموضوع .. إن كانت كذلك فاعتبروها فضلا منكم مشاركة أخوية.  راقب الفاليو إيريا وراقب افتتاح السعر نسبة لفاليو إيريا الأسبوع الماضي (متوازن) وعلى الصعيد الشخصي أتعامل مع حدود الفاليو إيريا باي لو - سل هاي بستوب بسيط إلى أن ينتقل لستيج آخر (علما كان الاتجاه الأكثر ترجيحا هو الصعود لوجود تعبئة واضحة بعد هبوط قرابة 900 نقطة )    تحياتي

----------


## ArzaG

> عذرا لو كانت خارج إطار الموضوع .. إن كانت كذلك فاعتبروها فضلا منكم مشاركة أخوية.  راقب الفاليو إيريا وراقب افتتاح السعر نسبة لفاليو إيريا الأسبوع الماضي (متوازن) وعلى الصعيد الشخصي أتعامل مع حدود الفاليو إيريا باي لو - سل هاي بستوب بسيط إلى أن ينتقل لستيج آخر (علما كان الاتجاه الأكثر ترجيحا هو الصعود لوجود تعبئة واضحة بعد هبوط قرابة 900 نقطة )    تحياتي

 حياك الله اخي امجد, 
استخدمت الماركت بروفايل فتره واكثر اعتمادي على مراحل التوازن بعد الترند كاشاره لتغير الترند 
لكن عند مقارنته بانظمة ال BreakOut Systems الاخرى 
وجدت جميعهم يعطون 
POC
MP.Top
MP.Bottom 
ولكل منهم ميزته
البولنقر والدونتشيان يعطون الاتجاه ومستويات قمم/قيعان اعلى/ادنى اوضح بالنظر
الماركت فيه اوضح تعدد وانتقال ال POC 
الصورة التاليه فيها مقارنة الانظمه الثلاثه لعلها توضح وجهة نظري
من لديه خبره في قراءة الماركت بروفايل يستطيع الاستغناء عنه باستبداله بالبولنقر لوجوده في الميتاتريدر, الاهم هو استخدام الاعدادات الصحيحه لحساب الفتره المرغوبه 
الاعدادات المستخدمه في المثال
فريم النصف ساعه
ماركت بروفايل اسبوعي
بولنقر ودونتشان 240 لمطابقة الفتره الاسبوعيه   
تحياتي لك وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> عذرا لو كانت خارج إطار الموضوع .. إن كانت كذلك فاعتبروها فضلا منكم مشاركة أخوية.  راقب الفاليو إيريا وراقب افتتاح السعر نسبة لفاليو إيريا الأسبوع الماضي (متوازن) وعلى الصعيد الشخصي أتعامل مع حدود الفاليو إيريا باي لو - سل هاي بستوب بسيط إلى أن ينتقل لستيج آخر (علما كان الاتجاه الأكثر ترجيحا هو الصعود لوجود تعبئة واضحة بعد هبوط قرابة 900 نقطة )    تحياتي

 
جميل يا صديقي والموضوع دائما يتشرف بحضورك  
كل التوفيق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> حياك الله اخي امجد, 
> استخدمت الماركت بروفايل فتره واكثر اعتمادي على مراحل التوازن بعد الترند كاشاره لتغير الترند 
> لكن عند مقارنته بانظمة ال BreakOut Systems الاخرى 
> وجدت جميعهم يعطون 
> POC
> MP.Top
> MP.Bottom 
> ولكل منهم ميزته
> البولنقر والدونتشيان يعطون الاتجاه ومستويات قمم/قيعان اعلى/ادنى اوضح بالنظر
> ...

  
شارت جميل يا صديقي 
انا كلاسيكي بحت لكن ما يمنع نتعمق شوي بالفكرة

----------


## KARKOR

مطعم كفتة وشوربة بيستعمي اعضاءه
يدخل واحد جديد (واحد منهم طبعا )وعامل نفسه دايخ مش لاقي شركة كويسة غير بتاع  المطعم
ويسال عليها يقولك ايه اخبارها والدعم بتاعها مش بيرد عليا
يروح داخل احد الجزارين ويقولك احنا هنا وبكامل دعمنا لك
حاجة  ضحك   علي الذقون  :Big Grin:

----------


## ArzaG

الباوند ين جاهز للعطس
كسر اخر قاع سيكون بداية ترند هابط 
والله اعلم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الباوند ين جاهز للعطس
> كسر اخر قاع سيكون بداية ترند هابط 
> والله اعلم

 
بالتوفيق اخوي لكن انتبه من هذا المؤشر لأنه يعيد رسم نفسه

----------


## naderattar

خال ابو طلال  
مراكزنا المالية فاضية

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> خال ابو طلال  
> مراكزنا المالية فاضية

  
الحال من بعضه خالي 
معي اليورو فقط من امس وننتظر الهبوط باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

بدأ القصف

----------


## KARKOR

الاسترليني استرالي الي 8430 
والباوند الي 4160 
لا لبيع الباوندات  الان تماما
ايما يجيلك الفرم من حيث لا تدري  :Big Grin: 
علي راي اخونا ارستقراطي

----------


## naderattar

الهدف 1.2170

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الاسترليني استرالي الي 8430 
> والباوند الي 4160 
> لا لبيع الباوندات  الان تماما
> ايما يجيلك الفرم من حيث لا تدري 
> علي راي اخونا ارستقراطي

  
فيه ازواج كثيرة انا ما اشتغل عليها 
تركيزي على اليورو والذهب والبقية مشطوب 
السوق فيه تقلب غير طبيعي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الهدف 1.2170

 
اول هدف 75 نقطة عند 2225 باذن الله

----------


## ArzaG

> بالتوفيق اخوي لكن انتبه من هذا المؤشر لأنه يعيد رسم نفسه

 لا توصي حريص ابو طلال
استخدمه عشان التنبيه الصوتي وكشف القمم ادنى وقيعان اعلى, الباقي المستويات متكفله فيه

----------


## KARKOR

اري بتحليل سريع (بنظرة ثاقبة  معروف بيها :Big Grin: )
اليورو واليورو ين للصعود  
اليورو الي 2340
2370
2390
2430
باذن الله
ترند صاعد علي فريم 4h 
بس للاسف الان
انا مش داخل عليه :EEK!: 
(فاتح علي gbpaud فقط الان

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> لا توصي حريص ابو طلال
> استخدمه عشان التنبيه الصوتي وكشف القمم ادنى وقيعان اعلى, الباقي المستويات متكفله فيه

  
بالتوفيق اخوي    

> اري بتحليل سريع (بنظرة ثاقبة  معروف بيها)
> اليورو واليورو ين للصعود  
> اليورو الي 2340
> 2370
> 2390
> 2430
> باذن الله
> ترند صاعد علي فريم 4h 
> بس للاسف الان
> ...

 
اذا عجز عن كسر 2240 فكل الاحتمالات مفتوحة 
ستوب الصفقة 50 نقطة واغلاق الليلة مصيري 
المهم يكون تحت 2310 
لو اغلق فوقها ممكن نطلع

----------


## الأرستقراطي

صدق ظني

----------


## KARKOR

> صدق ظني

 وانا خاب ظني في هذا المنتدي
فريق العمل الجديد  هنا ليس علي ثقة 
راجعوا انفسكم 
كل المنتديات في النازل

----------


## alskndry

[COLOR="#006400"] 

> وانا خاب ظني في هذا المنتدي
> فريق العمل الجديد  هنا ليس علي ثقة 
> راجعوا انفسكم 
> كل المنتديات في النازل

 لماذا اخى الكريم خاب ظنك فى المنتدى او فريق العمل 
اولا لانقبل اى تجريح فى اى منتدى مجاور  
لهم منا كل الاحترام والتقدير  
[/COLOR]

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> [COLOR="#006400"] 
> لماذا اخى الكريم خاب ظنك فى المنتدى او فريق العمل 
> اولا لانقبل اى تجريح فى اى منتدى مجاور  
> لهم منا كل الاحترام والتقدير  
> [/COLOR]

  
كلامك صحيح اخي الكريم لكن يوجد مشاركات لا تستحق الحذف 
اما الجماعة اللي هناك فالله يوفقهم وندعي لهم 
مهما حصل من خلاف فلا شيء يستحق  
nothing matters

----------


## KARKOR

> [COLOR="#006400"] 
> لماذا اخى الكريم خاب ظنك فى المنتدى او فريق العمل 
> اولا لانقبل اى تجريح فى اى منتدى مجاور  
> لهم منا كل الاحترام والتقدير  
> [/COLOR]

 
وايه علاقة كلامي باي تجريح في منتديات اخري
هل مطاعم الكفتة والشوربة لها علاقة بمنتدي تاني وانا مش عارف  :012: 
يا اخي خلونا نكتب وبلاش تنزلوا لمستويات  المنتديات التانية

----------


## alskndry

> كلامك صحيح اخي الكريم لكن يوجد مشاركات لا تستحق الحذف 
> اما الجماعة اللي هناك فالله يوفقهم وندعي لهم 
> مهما حصل من خلاف فلا شيء يستحق  
> nothing matters

 والله اخى العزيز  
اى مشاركة  ممكن يكون فيها لو شك يتم حذفها حتى لا نكون موضع اتهام عند الاخرين  
وذلك احتراما لانفسنا  واحتراما للاخرين بغض النظر عن الكلام المكتوب اذا كان صحيحا او خاطئا  
وكما قلت صديقى العزيز لا شئ يستحق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> والله اخى العزيز  
> اى مشاركة  ممكن يكون فيها لو شك يتم حذفها حتى لا نكون موضع اتهام عند الاخرين   وذلك احتراما لانفسنا  واحتراما للاخرين بغض النظر عن الكلام المكتوب اذا كان صحيحا او خاطئا  
> وكما قلت صديقى العزيز لا شئ يستحق

  
اتفق معك يا صديقي

----------


## alskndry

> وايه علاقة كلامي باي تجريح في منتديات اخري
> هل مطاعم الكفتة والشوربة لها علاقة بمنتدي تاني وانا مش عارف 
> يا اخي خلونا نكتب وبلاش تنزلوا لمستويات  المنتديات التانية

 بغض النظر اخى كركور عن صحة او خطا الكلام او حتى لا يمت لاى منتدى مجاور  
كما ذكرت لاخى الارستقراطى بنحاول نبعد عن مجرد الشك او التلميح احتراما لنا ولاعضائنا الكرام 
لان الاعضاء عندنا اكبر من  كل ذلك وفى نفس الوقت نحترم المنتديات المجاورة  
ولا نشكك فيها من بعيد او قريب 
كذلك نحاول ان ننأى باعضائنا بعيد عن مثل هذه الامور الصغيرة  
وانت اخى كركور كبير على مثل هذه الامور  
تحياتى ياغالى  وارجو ان تكون وجهة نظرى وصلت

----------


## alskndry

> اتفق معك يا صديقي

 تسلم جبيبى ربى يبارك فى حضرتك وشخصك الكريم

----------


## KARKOR

> بغض النظر اخى كركور عن صحة او خطا الكلام او حتى لا يمت لاى منتدى مجاور  
> كما ذكرت لاخى الارستقراطى بنحاول نبعد عن مجرد الشك او التلميح احتراما لنا ولاعضائنا الكرام 
> لان الاعضاء عندنا اكبر من  كل ذلك وفى نفس الوقت نحترم المنتديات المجاورة  
> ولا نشكك فيها من بعيد او قريب 
> كذلك نحاول ان ننأى باعضائنا بعيد عن مثل هذه الامور الصغيرة  
> وانت اخى كركور كبير على مثل هذه الامور  
> تحياتى ياغالى  وارجو ان تكون وجهة نظرى وصلت

 
ليست امور صغيرة اخي محمد 
وانا اعي جدا فيما اقوله 
علشان كده مش عايزكم توصلوا لمستوي المواقع التانية بالاصطدام بالاعضاء والتحكم المبالغ فيما نقوله 
ما دام الكلام ليس به اي شتيمة مباشرة لاحد 
سلام

----------


## alskndry

> ليست امور صغيرة اخي محمد 
> وانا اعي جدا فيما اقوله 
> علشان كده مش عايزكم توصلوا لمستوي المواقع التانية بالاصطدام بالاعضاء والتحكم المبالغ فيما نقوله 
> ما دام الكلام ليس به اي شتيمة مباشرة لاحد 
> سلام

 
المنتدى الغرض منه تعليمى اخى الكريم وتبادل الخبرات  
واى تلميح  من قريب او بعيد  لا نسمح به ولا يعتبر تحكم فى الاعضاء  
وطبعا لن نصل لمرحلة الخطا فى حق الاخرين  
وارجو ان يكون الموضوع انتهى عند ذلك  
تحياتى اخى الكريم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ليست امور صغيرة اخي محمد 
> وانا اعي جدا فيما اقوله 
> علشان كده مش عايزكم توصلوا لمستوي المواقع التانية بالاصطدام بالاعضاء والتحكم المبالغ فيما نقوله 
> ما دام الكلام ليس به اي شتيمة مباشرة لاحد 
> سلام

   
حبيب قلبي كركور باشا 
عضويتي هناك موقوفة والسبب انهم سلطوا علي احد رجالاتهم وشتمني وقذف اهلي وردتت عليه بريشو 1 : 10 من كمية سبابه فقط هههه 
ومع ذلك اتوقفنا احنا الاثنين وعاد هو بعد يومين وعضويتي لا زالت موقوفة  
لكن من باب ( من حكم في ماله فما ظلم )  فهم حرّين ولهم الافضلية طبعا باعادة العضو الانتحاري الذي نفذ المهمة لأجل ايقافي  *وصدقني كل منتدى عنده اعضاء انتحاريين يظهرون وقت الحاجة* ههههه   
غضبت وقتها وزعلت لكن الموضوع انتهى  
وبمناسة اني عضو مؤسس في حزب المعارضة فانا أؤمن بالديموكراسي ( حقت القذافي ) ههههه  
الحجي شو يسلم عليك

----------


## alskndry

> حبيب قلبي كركور باشا 
> عضويتي هناك موقوفة والسبب انهم سلطوا علي احد رجالاتهم وشتمني وقذف اهلي وردتت عليه بريشو 1 : 10 من كمية سبابه فقط هههه 
> ومع ذلك اتوقفنا احنا الاثنين وعاد هو بعد يومين وعضويتي لا زالت موقوفة  
> لكن من باب ( من حكم في ماله فما ظلم )  فهم حرّين ولهم الافضلية طبعا باعادة العضو الانتحاري الذي نفذ المهمة لأجل ايقافي  *وصدقني كل منتدى عنده اعضاء انتحاريين يظهرون وقت الحاجة* ههههه   
> غضبت وقتها وزعلت لكن الموضوع انتهى  
> وبمناسة اني عضو مؤسس في حزب المعارضة فانا أؤمن بالديموكراسي ( حقت القذافي ) ههههه  
> الحجي شو يسلم عليك

 اخى العزيز  
كما ذكرت لحضرتك لن نرضى  بالتلميح فى حق الاخرين احتراما لنا وللاعضاء  
واحتراما للمنتديات المجاورة وكما ذكرت  لن قبل باى شئ من هذا القبيل  
ونحن هنا  كل هذفنا هو افادة الاعضاء  وتناقل الخبرات  
ولا نود الابتعادج عن هذا الطريق   
تحياتى لحضرتك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الذهب ودحدرة مستعجلة الى 1315

   
لا تزال النظرة قائمة 
كانت كبسة محترمة

----------


## KARKOR

> حبيب قلبي كركور باشا 
> عضويتي هناك موقوفة والسبب انهم سلطوا علي احد رجالاتهم وشتمني وقذف اهلي وردتت عليه بريشو 1 : 10 من كمية سبابه فقط هههه 
> ومع ذلك اتوقفنا احنا الاثنين وعاد هو بعد يومين وعضويتي لا زالت موقوفة  
> لكن من باب ( من حكم في ماله فما ظلم )  فهم حرّين ولهم الافضلية طبعا باعادة العضو الانتحاري الذي نفذ المهمة لأجل ايقافي  *وصدقني كل منتدى عنده اعضاء انتحاريين يظهرون وقت الحاجة* ههههه   
> غضبت وقتها وزعلت لكن الموضوع انتهى  
> وبمناسة اني عضو مؤسس في حزب المعارضة فانا أؤمن بالديموكراسي ( حقت القذافي ) ههههه  
> الحجي شو يسلم عليك

  
حبيب هارتي اخي   ارستقراطي
ايه رايك انا واحد من الذين اصطدمت به هناك ايضا ههههه :Big Grin: 
بجد مش بهذر  :Teeth Smile: 
حاول تخمن مين انا لاني مش هاقولك  :Asvc: 
لانني ببساطة مش هدخل تاني هنا 
  اعصابي تعبت ويمكن قوي مش هترتاح زي الاول :Big Grin:  
سلامي لك يا زعيم واشوفك  في معرف اخر علي خير

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> حبيب هارتي اخي   ارستقراطي
> ايه رايك انا واحد من الذين اصطدمت به هناك ايضا ههههه
> بجد مش بهذر 
> حاول تخمن مين انا لاني مش هاقولك 
> لانني ببساطة مش هدخل تاني هنا 
>   اعصابي تعبت ويمكن قوي مش هترتاح زي الاول 
> سلامي لك يا زعيم واشوفك  في معرف اخر علي خير

 
ولا يهمك يا صاحبي والمسامح كريم وعفى الله عما سلف 
لا شيء فعلا يستحق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اخى العزيز  
> كما ذكرت لحضرتك *لن نرضى*  بالتلميح فى حق الاخرين احتراما لنا وللاعضاء  
> واحتراما للمنتديات المجاورة وكما ذكرت  *لن قبل* باى شئ من هذا القبيل  
> ونحن هنا  كل هذفنا هو افادة الاعضاء  وتناقل الخبرات   *ولا نود* الابتعادج عن هذا الطريق   
> تحياتى لحضرتك

  
انصح باستخدام القوة الغاشمة هههه  
ترى خلصلنا اخي محمد وانت لسه بتعيد وتزيد عالفاضي

----------


## alskndry

> انصح باستخدام القوة الغاشمة هههه  
> ترى خلصلنا اخي محمد وانت لسه بتعيد وتزيد عالفاضي

 
ليس على الفاضى اخى الكريم  
ولكن نحن نحترم الجميع  
حصل خير والمنتدى مفتوح للجميع  
واهلا وسهلا بكل من يريد افادة غيره  
تحياتى صديقى العزيز

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ليس على الفاضى اخى الكريم  
> ولكن نحن نحترم الجميع  
> حصل خير والمنتدى مفتوح للجميع  
> واهلا وسهلا بكل من يريد افادة غيره  
> تحياتى صديقى العزيز

  
حصل خير حبيب قلبي 
الناس جالسة تعبي شنطها فلوس واحنا مشغولين بالكفتة والسبانخ وقال وقلنا     
انا حزين >> دموع منهمرة

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> حصل خير حبيب قلبي 
> الناس جالسة تعبي شنطها فلوس واحنا مشغولين بالكفتة والسبانخ وقال وقلنا     
> انا حزين >> دموع منهمرة

 ابو طلال  
ما عاش من يحزنك  
فداك الدنيا  
بلا منتديات أو غيره  
تدري أن احسن واحد هنا هو .. الوليد << معطي الامور حقها بالضبط   
--------- 
بالمناسبة تقول مؤمن بالديمو كراسي 
الى هلحين ديمو ومتى تبدا بالحقيقي ولو 100$ 
------ 
المصالح تتوسع وتضيق 
وهنالك مصالح مادية من انشاء المنتديات بلا شك << فليست جمعيات خيرية

----------


## أبو نـاصر

ماذا يريدون ؟

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ابو طلال  
> ما عاش من يحزنك  
> فداك الدنيا  
> بلا منتديات أو غيره  
> تدري أن احسن واحد هنا هو .. الوليد << معطي الامور حقها بالضبط   
> --------- 
> بالمناسبة تقول مؤمن بالديمو كراسي 
> الى هلحين ديمو ومتى تبدا بالحقيقي ولو 100$ 
> ------ 
> ...

  
تسلم يا بوناصر واتفق معك 
شكلنا بنطبق استراتيجية الوليد ههههه  
كل الشكر والامتنان

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بالتوفيق اخوي     
> اذا عجز عن كسر 2240 فكل الاحتمالات مفتوحة 
> ستوب الصفقة 50 نقطة واغلاق الليلة مصيري 
> المهم يكون تحت 2310 
> لو اغلق فوقها ممكن نطلع

  
امس صمدت 2310 بالمللي والحمد لله 
الان نحاول كسر 2240  
#مكملين

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الذهب ودحدرة مستعجلة الى 1315

  

> لا تزال النظرة قائمة 
> كانت كبسة محترمة    الملف المرفق 490936

  
حذرت من الشراء ولازلت

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ماذا يريدون ؟

  
السوق في مرحلة قلب الاتجاهات وذكرت هذا الامر قبل اسبوعين  
الرحلة بدات فعليا اليوم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> امس صمدت 2310 بالمللي والحمد لله 
> الان نحاول كسر 2240  
> #مكملين

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> امس صمدت 2310 بالمللي والحمد لله 
> الان نحاول كسر 2240  
> #مكملين

  نحرك الستوب على الدخول  
نغلق نصف العقود الان بربح 50 ونترك الباقي لهدف 2200 باذن الله  
منطقة 2240 لازالت عنيدة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

من اغرب ما مر علي في المنتديات 
احدهم يضع استراتيجية دخول فل مارجن  بهدف 10 نقاط مثلا 
لكن عارفين كم الستوب ؟  
100 نقطة !!!  
100 نقطة يا عزيزي مافيها ستوب 
فيها مرجنة كبر الثلاجة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نحرك الستوب على الدخول  
> نغلق نصف العقود الان بربح 50 ونترك الباقي لهدف 2200 باذن الله  
> منطقة 2240 لازالت عنيدة

  
نغلق الباقي بربح 60 اخرى والحمد لله 
اتعبنا هذا الزوج اللئيم وخرجنا بمكاسب متواضعة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بدأ القصف   الملف المرفق 490896

  
من داخل ارض المعركة Live 
مسكين من دخل شراء

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> من اغرب ما مر علي في المنتديات 
> احدهم يضع استراتيجية دخول فل مارجن  بهدف 10 نقاط مثلا 
> لكن عارفين كم الستوب ؟  
> 100 نقطة !!!  
> 100 نقطة يا عزيزي مافيها ستوب 
> فيها مرجنة كبر الثلاجة

 اذا قلنا أن 100 ن = مارجين  
تقريبا ستكون 10 نقاط =10% من الحساب 
فهل تستطيع ان تحصد 10 صفقات متتالية بهذا الشكل ؟ 
لتحصل على تدبيلة ثم تسحبها  
هكذا يفكرون ..

----------


## ArzaG

تخيل لو وفقه ربي وسحبها
اتوقع يدور له خزامى يشتريها ثم تموت عليه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اذا قلنا أن 100 ن = مارجين  
> تقريبا ستكون 10 نقاط =10% من الحساب 
> فهل تستطيع ان تحصد 10 صفقات متتالية بهذا الشكل ؟ 
> لتحصل على تدبيلة ثم تسحبها  
> هكذا يفكرون ..

 
صحيح وهذا ما يحصل 
لكن اللي ما فهمته كيف 100 نقطة ستوب !!!!

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> تخيل لو وفقه ربي وسحبها
> اتوقع يدور له خزامى يشتريها ثم تموت عليه

 الله يرزقنا واياه احسن من الخزامى ولا تموت ههههه

----------


## ArzaG

> الله يرزقنا واياه احسن من الخزامى ولا تموت ههههه

 اللهم امين 
لكن من هذي قراراته لابد يجيب الطامه في وقت قياسي 
لو صبر على رزقه يغنيه ربي, لكنه يبي رزقه في يوم وليله الله المستعان
لحست مخهم الدعايات

----------


## الأرستقراطي

لا يزال اليورو تحت يدي الجلاد

----------


## الأرستقراطي

107.40 
سعر الدولار ين الان   
بيع بستوب 20 ن فقط وهدف 75 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> 107.40 
> سعر الدولار ين الان   
> بيع بستوب 20 ن فقط وهدف 75 باذن الله

  
20 نقطة سريعة 
نشوت الصفقة والحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

كبسة مزبوطة على الين - شغل حضارم ههههه  
كل المشترين انحاشوا بوقت واحد

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نقصف الدولار ين ماركت 10720

----------


## الأرستقراطي

بعد الخبر  ظهرت عقود مجنونة على اليورو والين 
 لنا زمان ما شفنا رقم  1000  
صفقات سريعة  ومجنونة 
الحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بعد الخبر  ظهرت عقود مجنونة على اليورو والين 
>  لنا زمان ما شفنا رقم  1000  
> صفقات سريعة  ومجنونة 
> الحمد لله

   
40 نقطة من اليورو سوبر جامبو   
كلوز  
الين #مكملين

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو يخترق بخجل

----------


## KARKOR

> ولا يهمك يا صاحبي والمسامح كريم وعفى الله عما سلف 
> لا شيء فعلا يستحق

 
شكرا لك اخي العزيز
لا شي فعلا يستحق
لا يبقي الا عمل  الانسان الصالح   :Icon26:   :Eh S(7):

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> شكرا لك اخي العزيز
> لا شي فعلا يستحق
> لا يبقي الا عمل  الانسان الصالح

  
صحيح يا صديقي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

*دقائق ويخرج باول رئيس الفدرالي   
اربطوا الاحزمة*

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نقصف الدولار ين ماركت 10720

  
نغلق بربح 35 والحمد لله 
لا يوجد تفاعل 
أخر توصية

----------


## naderattar

مساء الخير على نخبة النخبة  
مساء الذهب    :Asvc:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> مساء الخير على نخبة النخبة  
> مساء الذهب

  
مساء الالماس والدولارات

----------


## فارس (مصطفى حمد)

بالتوفيق والتميز والتألق ان شاء الرحمن ..

----------


## KARKOR

اري انحصار للسعر 
 وبداية اكتر من 150 نقطة صعودا للاسترليني نيوزلندي 
استوب من 50--80 نقطة من 9315

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بالتوفيق والتميز والتألق ان شاء الرحمن ..

  
تسلم يا صديقي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اري انحصار للسعر 
>  وبداية اكتر من 150 نقطة صعودا للاسترليني نيوزلندي 
> استوب من 50--80 نقطة من 9315

   
صفقة موفقة اخوي

----------


## KARKOR

> اري انحصار للسعر 
>  وبداية اكتر من 150 نقطة صعودا للاسترليني نيوزلندي 
> استوب من 50--80 نقطة من 9315

 صعود فوري
نقدم الاستوب

----------


## KARKOR

> الاسترليني استرالي الي 8430 
> والباوند الي 4160 
> لا لبيع الباوندات  الان تماما
> ايما يجيلك الفرم من حيث لا تدري 
> علي راي اخونا ارستقراطي

 *
تمت بنجاح*

----------


## KARKOR

> اري بتحليل سريع (بنظرة ثاقبة  معروف بيها)
> اليورو واليورو ين للصعود  
> اليورو الي 2340
> 2370
> 2390
> 2430
> باذن الله
> ترند صاعد علي فريم 4h 
> بس للاسف الان
> ...

 في الانتظار الصعود

----------


## الأرستقراطي

بالتوفيق صديقي كركور  
اتمنى ان يكون احد استفاد من التوصيات

----------


## KARKOR

> بالتوفيق صديقي كركور  
> اتمنى ان يكون احد استفاد من التوصيات

 اخي ارستقراطي مشاركاتي لا ترقي   الي  توصيات او حتي تحليلات 
ممكن تسميها (تخليلات) :Teeth Smile:    
كركور دائما يقدم افضل ( التخليلات ) :Big Grin:  
مع تخليلات كركور الطعم الاصيل

----------


## KARKOR

> اري انحصار للسعر 
>  وبداية اكتر من 150 نقطة صعودا للاسترليني نيوزلندي 
> استوب من 50--80 نقطة من 9315

  

> صعود فوري
> نقدم الاستوب

 ارتداد لمنطقة الدخول

----------


## KARKOR

> صعود فوري
> نقدم الاستوب

  

> ارتداد لمنطقة الدخول

 
معاودة شراء استرليني نيوزلندي 9275 استوب 50 بيب 
وهدف 9370
9410
9500

----------


## KARKOR

> اري بتحليل سريع (بنظرة ثاقبة  معروف بيها)
> اليورو واليورو ين للصعود  
> اليورو الي 2340
> 2370
> 2390
> 2430
> باذن الله
> ترند صاعد علي فريم 4h

 مبروك اليورو
وصول 2380

----------


## KARKOR

> معاودة شراء استرليني نيوزلندي 9275 استوب 50 بيب 
> وهدف 9370
> 9410
> 9500

 
استوب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

ترمب يفزع للشعب السوري 
سيناريو كوسوفو يتكرر   
امريكا فقط والبقية الله يخلف

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الذهب الى 1406

----------


## naderattar

مساء الخير

----------


## naderattar

هل من المعقول تجاوز 1375 بسهولة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> هل من المعقول تجاوز 1375 بسهولة

 
مساء الانوار 
مع ترمب توقع 1400 واعلى  
مع اول صاروخ يهبط على سوريا سنرى الذهب يحلق عاليا 
الان الذهب يعمل تحمية مش اكثر 
انا اوقفت التداول عليه من فترة لأن السوق متقلب وينتظر اي تغريدة من ترمب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو للخميس الونيس  :Hands:    
بيع ماركت ستوب 30 هدف 60 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

فيه شركة اسمها 
 House of borse 
بيت البورصة 
لم يوفق اصحابها في اختيار الاسم للأسف لأنه ثقيل النطق والكتابة  
ناهيك عن ان الترجمة خاطئة لأنها ترجمة حرفية مطبوعة والصحيح 
Borsa House 
 بيت البورصة   
مع ان الاسم يذكرني في بيت المندي وبيت الحمام المحشي وبيت الكنافة وبيت الكتاكيت هههه  
ليتهم اختاروا اسم تجاري ارقى

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اتذكر اخي الحبيب ابوعبدالعزيز اتصل بي قبل سنة وقال لي اسم الشركة 
وسالته ما هو الاسم لم افهم 
وكرر House of borse 
3 مرات حتى استطعت استيعاب الاسم الصحيح 
نطق الاسم ثقيل جدا جدا 
جربوه  
لكن قل لشخص ما : Yahoo  
اسهل واجمل اسم تجاري مر علي

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> ناهيك عن ان الترجمة خاطئة لأنها ترجمة حرفية مطبوعة والصحيح 
> Borsa House 
> بيت البورصة

 غلط\لانها اسم مع اسم وليست اسم وصفته

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> غلط\لانها اسم مع اسم وليست اسم وصفته

  
Pizza hut  :Ohmy:

----------


## KARKOR

اخي الارستقراطي
هي الشركة تبع المنتدي ومقرها فين لو سمحت

----------


## KARKOR

اليورو استرالي  الي 6110
السعر الان 5950 
قوة الصفقة كبيرة باذن الله 
من يحب يدخلها معي اجعل استوبك اسفل القاع الاخير 5885 ب10-20 بيب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو للخميس الونيس    
> بيع ماركت ستوب 30 هدف 60 باذن الله

  
نغلق بربح 55 والحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اخي الارستقراطي
> هي الشركة تبع المنتدي ومقرها فين لو سمحت

 
اتوقع مقرها لندن لكني لم اتعمق بالبحث 
الاسم يخليك تنحاش ههههه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو للخميس الونيس    
> بيع ماركت ستوب 30 هدف 60 باذن الله

   
اتوقع نشوف انعكاس

----------


## mohammedgaber

> اخي الارستقراطي
> هي الشركة تبع المنتدي ومقرها فين لو سمحت

 لا يوجد شركات تبع المنتدى يا صديقي   :Asvc:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الذهب الى 1406

  
بسم الله  
ندخل الان ماركت 1345

----------


## naderattar

دخلنا ابو طلال ولكن الهدف 1406  و الستوب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> دخلنا ابو طلال ولكن الهدف 1406  و الستوب

  
الستوب 1334 
بعيد لكنه الافضل 
الهدف 150 نقطة باذن الله 
احنا مضاربين يوميين  
نقنع بالاهداف القليلة السريعة

----------


## hema007

> اخي الارستقراطي
> هي الشركة تبع المنتدي ومقرها فين لو سمحت

 أستاذ كركور الدعم الفني ذكرها من قبل و تكلمنا بهذا الأمر عدة مرات  
الشركة حالياً و من فترة كبيرة ليست وكيل لأي شركة تداول لا XM ولا JM ولا أي شركة 
بالتوفيق يا غالي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## KARKOR

> أستاذ كركور الدعم الفني ذكرها من قبل و تكلمنا بهذا الأمر عدة مرات  
> الشركة حالياً و من فترة كبيرة ليست وكيل لأي شركة تداول لا XM ولا JM ولا أي شركة 
> بالتوفيق يا غالي

 اخي هيما واحد من المشاركات لمح ان صاحب المنتدي شريك او مساهم في هذه الشركة jm
ماعرفش الكلام ده صح ولا لا 
واعذرني فانا نسيت حتي رابط هذه المشاركة
علشان كده سالت سؤالي
تحيتي

----------


## hema007

> اخي هيما واحد من المشاركات لمح ان صاحب المنتدي شريك او مساهم في هذه الشركة jm
> ماعرفش الكلام ده صح ولا لا 
> واعذرني فانا نسيت حتي رابط هذه المشاركة
> علشان كده سالت سؤالي
> تحيتي

 مافيش أي صحة في هذا الأمر . 
تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

خبر عاجل : قطر تشتري سندات خزينة امريكية بقيمة 12 مليار دولار 
خلاص دفعوا المعلوم  
اتوقع ان تنتهي الازمة الخليجية بسرعة الريح  
 ونرجع نغني خليجنا واحد مصيرنا واحد هههه

----------


## ArzaG

> خبر عاجل : قطر تشتري سندات خزينة امريكية بقيمة 12 مليار دولار 
> خلاص دفعوا المعلوم  
> اتوقع ان تنتهي الازمة الخليجية بسرعة الريح  
>  ونرجع نغني خليجنا واحد مصيرنا واحد هههه

 ذكرتني في ملايين راعي الخزامى  :Regular Smile: 
الله يستر خزامى قطر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ذكرتني في ملايين راعي الخزامى 
> الله يستر خزامى قطر

 
عندنا وعندهم خير  :Drive1:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

ترمب يقول انه يفكر بضرب سوريا !! وان صواريخه الذكية كانت مزحة   
هذا سبب هبوط الذهب من 1365 الى 1337  
نغلق بخسارة 80

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> مساء الانوار 
> مع ترمب توقع 1400 واعلى  
> مع اول صاروخ يهبط على سوريا سنرى الذهب يحلق عاليا 
> الان الذهب يعمل تحمية مش اكثر  *انا اوقفت التداول عليه من فترة لأن السوق متقلب وينتظر اي تغريدة من ترمب*

 
كان قرار حكيم لو التزمت به

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> أستاذ كركور الدعم الفني ذكرها من قبل و تكلمنا بهذا الأمر عدة مرات  
> الشركة حالياً و من فترة كبيرة ليست وكيل لأي شركة تداول لا XM ولا JM ولا أي شركة 
> بالتوفيق يا غالي

 
الرابط الموجود بالاعلان رابط IB ريفيرال  ولا دخل له بقوقل ادسنس 
 بانر + رابط تسجيل IB 
ما يحتاج اي شخص يكتب اسم المنتدى لأن الرابط قايم بالواجب وزيادة  
احيانا يقوم بعض الوكلاء بوضع حروف وارقام بدلا من اسمائهم 
عشان الحماية القانونية  
نقطة اخرى : لا تحذفوا اي مشاركة عن هذا الموضوع لو سمحتوا 
لا نريد ان تكرر مشكلة WWM

----------


## hema007

> الرابط الموجود بالاعلان رابط IB ريفيرال  ولا دخل له بقوقل ادسنس 
>  بانر + رابط تسجيل IB 
> ما يحتاج اي شخص يكتب اسم المنتدى لأن الرابط قايم بالواجب وزيادة  
> احيانا يقوم بعض الوكلاء بوضع حروف وارقام بدلا من اسمائهم 
> عشان الحماية القانونية  
> نقطة اخرى : لا تحذفوا اي مشاركة عن هذا الموضوع لو سمحتوا 
> لا نريد ان تكرر مشكلة WWM

 أعتقد الدعم رد من قبل بخصوص هذا الموضوع و قالها بصريح العبارة نحن لسنا وكلاء لأي شركة  
و أعتقد الأستاذ محمد جابر رد من شوية على كركور بخصوص هذه الجزئية 
أنت ممكن تحاول تفتح حساب و تشوف هل و أنت بتفتح حساب بتنزل تحت وكالة أحد أم لا  
أعتقد هذة النقطة كافية للرد عليك بشكل نهائي .

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> أعتقد الدعم رد من قبل بخصوص هذا الموضوع و قالها بصريح العبارة نحن لسنا وكلاء لأي شركة  
> و أعتقد الأستاذ محمد جابر رد من شوية على كركور بخصوص هذه الجزئية 
> أنت ممكن تحاول تفتح حساب و تشوف هل و أنت بتفتح حساب بتنزل تحت وكالة أحد أم لا  
> أعتقد هذة النقطة كافية للرد عليك بشكل نهائي .

  
هذا النفي القوي يؤكد ان الشركة مضروبة من اصله 
السؤال : لماذا البانر العريض ورعاية الشركة للمنتدى ان كانت بهذا السوء وخايفين تمثلوها ؟  
الشركة لو لم تجد احد يقبل اعلاناتها لأفلست منذ سنوات واغلقت ابوابها  
يوجد التزام اخلاقي وادبي وديني قبل المال  
عزيزي لا تغضب من كلامي لأن الوضع  غير صحي وهناك اخوة واخوات تضرروا  
هذا رأيي النهائي ان لم يتم الحذف

----------


## mohammedgaber

> هذا النفي القوي يؤكد ان الشركة مضروبة من اصله 
> السؤال : لماذا البانر العريض ورعاية الشركة للمنتدى ان كانت بهذا السوء وخايفين تمثلوها ؟  
> الشركة لو لم تجد احد يقبل اعلاناتها لأفلست منذ سنوات واغلقت ابوابها  
> يوجد التزام اخلاقي وادبي وديني قبل المال  
> عزيزي لا تغضب من كلامي لأن الوضع  غير صحي وهناك اخوة واخوات تضرروا  
> هذا رأيي النهائي ان لم يتم الحذف

 الموضوع ليس خوفا من الشركة ولم يتم التعليق على سمعة الشركة من قبل المنتدى  
الفكرة ان المنتدى ينفي التعامل مع اي شركة ولم يختص شركة بعينها ، بمعنى انه بتصنيفات جميع الشركات السيئة والجيدة منها لا يوجد اي تعامل بين المنتدى وبينهم من حيث رعاية او وكالة او غيره ، ولا يوجد اي داعي للغضب ولم يتم مسح اي مشاركة في هذا السياق نهائيا حتى يكون التعامل ( على عينك يا تاجر " بالبلدي " ) وللمصداقية امام الجميع  
جرب تفتح الرابط وتسجل وتعطينا الريفيرال الذي ترمز اليه يا صديقي  
الشركة قامت بوضع بانر اعلاني مثلما تفعل اي شركة للدعاية ، ولك في اكسنس اكبر مثال على الدعاية الضخمة لدرجة اني ممكن الاقي ليها اعلان على باب بيتنا  
تحياتي

----------


## mohammedgaber

هل الفيس بوك وكيل ل XM

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الموضوع ليس خوفا من الشركة ولم يتم التعليق على سمعة الشركة من قبل المنتدى  
> الفكرة ان المنتدى ينفي التعامل مع اي شركة ولم يختص شركة بعينها ، بمعنى انه بتصنيفات جميع الشركات السيئة والجيدة منها لا يوجد اي تعامل بين المنتدى وبينهم من حيث رعاية او وكالة او غيره ، ولا يوجد اي داعي للغضب ولم يتم مسح اي مشاركة في هذا السياق نهائيا حتى يكون التعامل ( على عينك يا تاجر " بالبلدي " ) وللمصداقية امام الجميع  
> جرب تفتح الرابط وتسجل وتعطينا الريفيرال الذي ترمز اليه يا صديقي  
> الشركة قامت بوضع بانر اعلاني مثلما تفعل اي شركة للدعاية ، ولك في اكسنس اكبر مثال على الدعاية الضخمة لدرجة اني ممكن الاقي ليها اعلان على باب بيتنا  
> تحياتي

   
احسنت ابوجابر  
الشركة تدفع اموال ضخمة للدعاية لأنها بكل بساطة تستهلك اي مبلغ يدخل محفظة العميل 
هذا بانر الشركة ويظهر اسم المتداول العربي وطبعا هذا نسميه ريفيرال اي بي       
اذا كان له اسم ثاني ياليت تنورني اكون شاكر  
يوجد مشاركات تم مسحها سابقا واخينا نايم بالموضوع  
السؤال : لماذا تدفع الشركة الاف الدولارات لمعظم المنتديات ؟ وتقوم برعاية مسابقات وانشطة ؟ 
طبعا لا يوجد اي مشكلة ان يستفيد المنتادى وهذا حق مشروع لتغطية النفقات  
لكن يكون عن طريق شركة محترمة او بنك مشهور  وهم كثير  
 مشكلة الشركات النص كم انها تدفع مبالغ اكبر من غيرها وهذا ما يجعلها تسيطر 
صدقني لو تم مسح بانرات xm و easyforex و WWM لما وجدناهم منتشرين وبقوة  
الكل يقول مليش دعوى ده مجرد اعلان !!! لا يا شيخ ههه 
بخصوص صورة الفيس بوك هذا حساب وحتى لو كان بانر مدفوع 
هالعالم لا ذمة ولا ضمير ولا دين وليسوا مقياس او مثل اعلى  
كل الشكر على اريحيتك وتجاوبك واتمنى فعلا الا ارى بانر اي شركة نصابة في اي منتدى محترم 
الله الغني عنهم    
قلت ما عندي وانتم احرار

----------


## تأبط خيرا

> اخي هيما واحد من المشاركات لمح ان صاحب المنتدي شريك او مساهم في هذه الشركة jm
> ماعرفش الكلام ده صح ولا لا 
> واعذرني فانا نسيت حتي رابط هذه المشاركة
> علشان كده سالت سؤالي
> تحيتي

 الاخ طلال السميري صاحب المتداول العربي شريك في شركة هاوس اوف بورصة مع السيد محمد الفاضل صاحب شركة خبراء المال  
وشركة JM صاحبها السيد جاسم محمد الهولة ولاحظ ان اول حرفين من اسم الشركة تتطابق مع اسم السيد جاسم محمد الهولة وهناك علاقة وثيقه جدا بين هاوس اوف بورصة وشركة JM المعلومات هذه انا مسؤول عنها مسؤولية تامة امام الله والاعضاء ان شاء الله

----------


## hema007

> الاخ طلال السميري صاحب المتداول العربي شريك في شركة هاوس اوف بورصة مع السيد محمد الفاضل صاحب شركة خبراء المال  
> وشركة JM صاحبها السيد جاسم محمد الهولة ولاحظ ان اول حرفين من اسم الشركة تتطابق مع اسم السيد جاسم محمد الهولة وهناك علاقة وثيقه جدا بين هاوس اوف بورصة وشركة JM المعلومات هذه انا مسؤول عنها مسؤولية تامة امام الله والاعضاء ان شاء الله

 أخي يفضل عدم التحدث بخصوص هذا الموضوع بدون أدلة  .

----------


## تأبط خيرا

> أخي يفضل عدم التحدث بخصوص هذا الموضوع بدون أدلة  .

 لا يوجد به ما يسيئ على ما اعتقد كما ان السيد جاسم الهولة زميل تداول سابق قبل ان يفتح شركته الخاصة JM  
ولا اعتقد فيما ذكرت اي تجريح او اسائة لشخص او المنتدى  
كما انني متاكد من هذا الموضوع وسبق ان جمعني جروب واتس اب لفترة مؤقته مع السيد طلال السميري والسيد محمد الفاضل بخصوص شركة هاوس اوف بورصة  
مما تقدم واضح انني لا ارمي الكلام على عواهنه او اختلقه  
عموما لا مشكلة لن نتطرق لمزيد من التفاصيل فيبدو ان الامر من المحظورات والممنوعات  
تقديري واحترامي للجميع

----------


## KARKOR

> الاخ طلال السميري صاحب المتداول العربي شريك في شركة هاوس اوف بورصة مع السيد محمد الفاضل صاحب شركة خبراء المال  
> وشركة JM صاحبها السيد جاسم محمد الهولة ولاحظ ان اول حرفين من اسم الشركة تتطابق مع اسم السيد جاسم محمد الهولة وهناك علاقة وثيقه جدا بين هاوس اوف بورصة وشركة JM المعلومات هذه انا مسؤول عنها مسؤولية تامة امام الله والاعضاء ان شاء الله

 كده  مصدر الخبر بتاعي قوي وصاحي  :Big Grin: 
الحمد لله  انا اطمنت علي قوة مخابراتي انها كويسة  :Teeth Smile:  
شكرا لك 
___ 
كده اتضحت الامور سوف اقول عنها فيما بعد

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

تتحدث وكانها معلومة سرية او كانك جبت الذيب من ذيله- موجودة اسماء المؤسسين في موقع fca في اي مكان في العالم ممكن اي واحد يطلع عليها

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> كده  مصدر الخبر بتاعي قوي وصاحي 
> الحمد لله  انا اطمنت علي قوة مخابراتي انها كويسة  
> شكرا لك 
> ___ 
> كده اتضحت الامور سوف اقول عنها فيما بعد

 شخصيا نصحت كثيرا ب جي ام - سيرفر بيت البورصة\ لان قيمتها ترتفع في عين اي متداول اذا كانت فعلا وايت ليبل لبيت البورصة\ جربت السبريد تريسر عليها وثبت ان مزودها بيت البورصة فقط\هي حل وسط جيد \ثم الامر لايتطلب مخابرات\ وضعت في موضوع نوال كذا رد وصورة\ ابرزها انها matching principal

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

matching principal= تربح اكثر اذا كان العميل يتداول حجوم عالية\ تتضرر اذا كان العميل يخسر رغم ان خسارة العميل يلتهما السوق وليس الشركة\ اذن مصلحتها عملاء يربحون ويتداولون بكثافة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> أخي يفضل عدم التحدث بخصوص هذا الموضوع بدون أدلة .

   
عزيزي الامر معروف وممكن تكلم السيد نجيب او مريم علي  في خبراء المال او محمد الفاضل شخصيا  
هههه حلوة يجب عدم التفوه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الاخ طلال السميري صاحب المتداول العربي شريك في شركة هاوس اوف بورصة مع السيد محمد الفاضل صاحب شركة خبراء المال  
> وشركة JM صاحبها السيد جاسم محمد الهولة ولاحظ ان اول حرفين من اسم الشركة تتطابق مع اسم السيد جاسم محمد الهولة وهناك علاقة وثيقه جدا بين هاوس اوف بورصة وشركة JM المعلومات هذه انا مسؤول عنها مسؤولية تامة امام الله والاعضاء ان شاء الله

  
الغريب ان الشركة مالها حس هنا !!!!  
مساك الله بالخير يا عمدة

----------


## mohammedgaber

> الغريب ان الشركة مالها حس هنا !!!!  
> مساك الله بالخير يا عمدة

 وهذا اكبر دليل على ان المتداول العربي ليس له شراكة مع اي شركة فوركس ، إن صح ما تم ذكره  :Asvc:

----------


## hema007

> عزيزي الامر معروف وممكن تكلم السيد نجيب او مريم علي  في خبراء المال او محمد الفاضل شخصيا  
> هههه حلوة يجب عدم التفوه

 لا أستاذة مريم ولا أستاذ نجيب ولا أستاذ محمد 
الموضوع و ما فية كلام على أشخاص بدون دليل أمر غير مقبول  
ثم هم شركاء هم أصحاب أملاك شيء لا يخصنا , أحنا المفترض هنا نحلل السوق 
و نتبادل خبرات و معرفة و نساعد بعضنا مش نقول فلان شريك و فلان معاه و فلان بيعمل كذا 
أعتقد الفكرة و المقصود وصلوا لحضرتك , و كويس أن الكلمة عجبتك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## KARKOR

> وهذا اكبر دليل على ان المتداول العربي ليس له شراكة مع اي شركة فوركس ، إن صح ما تم ذكره

 
ولكن لها دعاية من معرفات معينة :Wink Smile:  اقرب مما نتوقع
 والتعريف بها واستخدام منصتها في  انظمة التداول لقدامي الاعضاء
 وان جاءت الحاجة : الدفاع عنها  عن باقي الشركات
___
كل هذا لا يهمنا السؤال لادارة المنتدي 
 ما الحاجة الي اخفاء شركاء واصحاب تلك الشركة هنا في المنتدي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> لا أستاذة مريم ولا أستاذ نجيب ولا أستاذ محمد 
> الموضوع و ما فية كلام على أشخاص بدون دليل أمر غير مقبول  
> ثم هم شركاء هم أصحاب أملاك شيء لا يخصنا , أحنا المفترض هنا نحلل السوق 
> و نتبادل خبرات و معرفة و نساعد بعضنا مش نقول فلان شريك و فلان معاه و فلان بيعمل كذا 
> أعتقد الفكرة و المقصود وصلوا لحضرتك , و كويس أن الكلمة عجبتك

   
ياغالي تفضل من موقع FCA 
ليه زعلانين او محرجين ؟ اتمنى بيوم امتلك شركة بروكر محترمة  
كل التوفيق للاخ طلال وفريقه

----------


## mohammedgaber

> ولكن لها دعاية من معرفات معينة اقرب مما نتوقع
>  والتعريف بها واستخدام منصتها في  انظمة التداول لقدامي الاعضاء
>  وان جاءت الحاجة : الدفاع عنها  عن باقي الشركات
> ___
> كل هذا لا يهمنا السؤال لادارة المنتدي 
>  ما الحاجة الي اخفاء شركاء واصحاب تلك الشركة هنا في المنتدي

 ليس للمنتدى دخل باعمال الناس الاخرى سواء كانوا من فريق عمل المنتدى او صاحب المنتدى شخصيا ، دي حياتهم الشخصية واعمالهم الشخصية ، ايه المطلوب بالظبط في نقاط واضحة لان الموضوع طول اوي وبصراحة كل ما نجاوب على حاجة يطلع سؤال جديد مش فاهمين الغرض منه لكننا بنجاوب برضو لانكم حبايبنا وما ينفعش نزعلكم يا غاليين  :Asvc:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ليس للمنتدى دخل باعمال الناس الاخرى سواء كانوا من فريق عمل المنتدى او صاحب المنتدى شخصيا ، دي حياتهم الشخصية واعمالهم الشخصية ، ايه المطلوب بالظبط في نقاط واضحة لان الموضوع طول اوي وبصراحة كل ما نجاوب على حاجة يطلع سؤال جديد مش فاهمين الغرض منه لكننا بنجاوب برضو لانكم حبايبنا وما ينفعش نزعلكم يا غاليين

  
ولا يهمك اخي الكريم 
سأتوقف هنا والله يبارك للجميع 
ما دام الشخص يبحث عن رزق حلال فقلوبنا معه وتدعي له  
محتاجين شركات محترمة وقوية بدل شركات قبرص ومالطا 
كل الشكر عمو

----------


## mohammedgaber

> ولا يهمك اخي الكريم 
> سأتوقف هنا والله يبارك للجميع 
> ما دام الشخص يبحث عن رزق حلال فقلوبنا معه وتدعي له  
> محتاجين شركات محترمة وقوية بدل شركات قبرص ومالطا 
> كل الشكر عمو

  ان كنت تريد ترشيح مني شخصيا بعيدا عن وظيفتي كعضو في فريق عمل المتداول العربي 
انا محمد جابر متداول في سوق العملات الاجنبية حساباتي الشخصية قديما wwm و fxpro و Markets و FXCM 
وحاليا Tickmil و FXDD و XM    :Asvc:  
علاقتي معهم شخصيا لم اشتك الا مرة قديما من شركة wwm وحتى الان وطيلة سنوات تداول لم اجد اي تلاعب من اي شركة منهم مع اختلاف سمعتهم جميعا  
تحياتي اخي في الاسلام

----------


## تأبط خيرا

> لا أستاذة مريم ولا أستاذ نجيب ولا أستاذ محمد 
> الموضوع و ما فية كلام على أشخاص بدون دليل أمر غير مقبول  
> ثم هم شركاء هم أصحاب أملاك شيء لا يخصنا , أحنا المفترض هنا نحلل السوق 
> و نتبادل خبرات و معرفة و نساعد بعضنا مش نقول فلان شريك و فلان معاه و فلان بيعمل كذا 
> أعتقد الفكرة و المقصود وصلوا لحضرتك , و كويس أن الكلمة عجبتك

 شوف اخ هيما انا الكلمة اول مرةعديتها بمزاجي واحتراما للاخ طلال السميري والاعضاء لكن ما دامك تتكلم بالمفروض والواجب فاعتقد ايضا المفروض والواجب ان يكون عضو الاشراف اكثر لباقة وقدرة على اختيار مصطلحاته  
لسنا في قسم بوليس عشان تمنعني اتفوه ومتفوهش خصوصا ان ما ذكرته كان حقيقة وليس تدليس 
اما موضوع الحوارات الجانبية خارج نطاق السوق ونطاق التعلم اعتقد انها تتكرر في كل المواضيع بدون هذه الحساسية المفرطة التي بدرت منك على معلومة عادية جدا وصادقة بنفس الوقت .......... لا بل ان كثير من الاهانات توجه للاعضاء من البعض وتتكرر دون ان يحرك الاشراف ساكنا مجاملة للبعض القليل هنا فنرجو ان تكون حميتك في هذه الحالات وباقي الاخوان في الاشراف فهي الاولى بالحزم لمصلحة الجميع  
ملاحظة : الاجواء هنا اصبحت اكثر تلوثا لذلك تجد الكثيرين تحول الى مراقب بصمت وجزء من هذا التلوث يقع على عاتق الادارة والاشراف  
اعلم تماما ان لك السلطة ان تمسح مشاركتي ............ وهذه مشكلتنا في هذه البقعه من الارض السلطة المطلقة وما يرافقها من أسائة استخدام  
تحياتي

----------


## hema007

> ياغالي تفضل من موقع FCA 
> ليه زعلانين او محرجين ؟ اتمنى بيوم امتلك شركة بروكر محترمة  
> كل التوفيق للاخ طلال وفريقه   الملف المرفق 491585

 يا أخي لنفترض حتى يمتلك 100 شركة وساطة هل شيء يخصنا ؟ 
الناس سألت هنا الشركة لها وكيل تم الرد بصريح العبارة و بمعرفات أدارية الشركة هنا ليست وكيل 
لأي شركة وساطة منذ فترة و حتى هذه اللحظة , لية بقى الكلام الكتير ؟!!!!! 
لما يبقى في وكالة مع شركة معينة هايتم عمل موضوع خاص و هايتم تثبيتة و عمل بنر له 
ليعرف الجميع أننا وكلاء لهذه الشركة غير ذلك فحتى الأن ليس هناك وكالة مع أي شركة وساطة حالياً . 
أخر شيء لو أنت فعلاً متابع كويس الردود و مهتمين بموضوع الوكالة كنت هاتشوف أننا كلنا بننصح 
بشركات مختلفة هناك و ردودي كلها بنصح فيها بشركات مختلفة  
" بيبرستون _ أدس سيكيورتي _ جي أم _ أيكيوتي _ سويسكوت بنك _ تيك ميل " 
غيري يضيف أكسنس و هناك من يضيف FXDD و شركات أخرى  
مافيش معرف أداري أو تبع فريق العمل ذكر أو نصح بشركة واحدة معينة فقط  
حتى هاوس أوف بورص قليل جداً منا كان يضعها في الشركات التي ينصح بها لأنها تشترط مبلغ كبير لفتح حساب 
و الأغلبية يتداول بمبالغ صغيرة . 
الموضوع واضح و زي ما ذكرت أحنا في المنتدى هنا همنا الأول و الأخير التعلم و التداول موضوع فلان معاة شركة 
و فلان شريك مع فلان في شركة و فلان مشتري أسهم في شركة , هذه مواضيع لا تخصنا ولا دخل لنا فيها . 
و بالتوفيق للجميع مع كل الشركات  :Regular Smile:

----------


## تأبط خيرا

> الغريب ان الشركة مالها حس هنا !!!!  
> مساك الله بالخير يا عمدة

 مساك الله بالنور يا غالي  
اعتقد القوانين الاخيرة في المملكة هي السبب في هذا عداك ان اغلب الزملاء اعضاءالمنتدى خارج نطاق الشريحه المستهدفة من المتداولين لديها

----------


## hema007

> شوف اخ هيما انا الكلمة اول مرةعديتها بمزاجي واحتراما للاخ طلال السميري والاعضاء لكن ما دامك تتكلم بالمفروض والواجب فاعتقد ايضا المفروض والواجب ان يكون عضو الاشراف اكثر لباقة وقدرة على اختيار مصطلحاته  
> لسنا في قسم بوليس عشان تمنعني اتفوه ومتفوهش خصوصا ان ما ذكرته كان حقيقة وليس تدليس 
> اما موضوع الحوارات الجانبية خارج نطاق السوق ونطاق التعلم اعتقد انها تتكرر في كل المواضيع بدون هذه الحساسية المفرطة التي بدرت منك على معلومة عادية جدا وصادقة بنفس الوقت .......... لا بل ان كثير من الاهانات توجه للاعضاء من البعض وتتكرر دون ان يحرك الاشراف ساكنا مجاملة للبعض القليل هنا فنرجو ان تكون حميتك في هذه الحالات وباقي الاخوان في الاشراف فهي الاولى بالحزم لمصلحة الجميع  
> ملاحظة : الاجواء هنا اصبحت اكثر تلوثا لذلك تجد الكثيرين تحول الى مراقب بصمت وجزء من هذا التلوث يقع على عاتق الادارة والاشراف  
> اعلم تماما ان لك السلطة ان تمسح مشاركتي ............ وهذه مشكلتنا في هذه البقعه من الارض السلطة المطلقة وما يرافقها من أسائة استخدام  
> تحياتي

 لا أحنا مش في قسم بوليس أحنا في منتدى تعليمي و تبادل خبرات  
مش منتدى نتكلم فيه عن الأخرين و ما يملكونه علشان كدة قلت اللي قلته 
و مش شايف فيه حاجة غلط لأن كلامي واضح أحنا في مكان بنتعلم فيه و بنتبادل خبرات 
اللي جاي جاي علشان يتعلم مش علشان يقول فلان معاه و مش معاه , مش موضوعنا و شيء مش يخصنا 
فالكلام واضح صدقني و كمان مش معنى أن معايا صلاحيات أمسح و أوقف هاعمل كدة  
لاحظ أنا بتكلم عادي و ردودك مافيهاش تعديل أو حذف . 
عامة أنا شايف الموضوع منتهي لأن الموضوع مش يخصنا و كل شخص حر يشارك أو يمتلك شركة 
أو يقوم بمشروع أو أي شيء , حاجة لا تهمنا ولا دخل لنا هنا بها . 
بالتوفيق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## تأبط خيرا

> لا أحنا مش في قسم بوليس أحنا في منتدى تعليمي و تبادل خبرات  
> مش منتدى نتكلم فيه عن الأخرين و ما يملكونه علشان كدة قلت اللي قلته 
> و مش شايف فيه حاجة غلط لأن كلامي واضح أحنا في مكان بنتعلم فيه و بنتبادل خبرات 
> اللي جاي جاي علشان يتعلم مش علشان يقول فلان معاه و مش معاه , مش موضوعنا و شيء مش يخصنا 
> فالكلام واضح صدقني و كمان مش معنى أن معايا صلاحيات أمسح و أوقف هاعمل كدة  
> لاحظ أنا بتكلم عادي و ردودك مافيهاش تعديل أو حذف . 
> عامة أنا شايف الموضوع منتهي لأن الموضوع مش يخصنا و كل شخص حر يشارك أو يمتلك شركة 
> أو يقوم بمشروع أو أي شيء , حاجة لا تهمنا ولا دخل لنا هنا بها . 
> بالتوفيق

 ممتاز انا كعضو في المنتدى اعترض بشدة على كلمة عدم التفوه بها واجدها غير لائقة هذا رأيي فهل ممكن تتكرم وتعدلها الى كلمة اكثر قبولا حفاظا على الاحترام المتبادل بين الجميع 
تحياتي وشكرا

----------


## KARKOR

يا اخونا استهدوا بالله كل الكلام ده بسبي هتخسروا بعض يعني علشان بسال السؤال ده :Asvc:  
من اول النهار  :Big Grin:   

> اخي الارستقراطي
> هي الشركة تبع المنتدي ومقرها فين لو سمحت

----------


## تأبط خيرا

> يا اخونا استهدوا بالله كل الكلام ده بسبي هتخسروا بعض يعني علشان بسال السؤال ده 
> من اول النهار

 لا مفيش خسارة ولا حاجة  
بالعكس سنبقى اخوة متحابين ان شاء الله

----------


## mohammedgaber

> يا اخونا استهدوا بالله كل الكلام ده بسبي هتخسروا بعض يعني علشان بسال السؤال ده 
> من اول النهار

 اختلاف الآراء لا يفسد للود قضية ، كلنا اخوان ولا يوجد اي مشكلة من الأساس ، هو نقاش مسموح به في اي مكان ليس فقط في المنتدى  
الواجب الاعتذار لاخونا الارستقراطي لاننا رجعنا مشاركاته المهمة ورا خالص وصفقاته ، تابعوا يا اخوان العمل الجاد ولا يوجد اي مشاكل ربنا يبعدها عننا  
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## mohammedgaber

وبعدين مش دي ديوانية برضو ؟؟  
فين القهوة والشاي يا حاج ارستقراطي  :Asvc:

----------


## تأبط خيرا

> وبعدين مش دي ديوانية برضو ؟؟  
> فين القهوة والشاي يا حاج ارستقراطي

 ديوانية لا فيها قهوة ولا شاي ........... وأكثر من هذا ممنوع التفوه

----------


## mohammedgaber

> ديوانية لا فيها قهوة ولا شاي ........... وأكثر من هذا ممنوع التفوه

 خلاص يا صديقي اجيب انا القهوة والشاي ، واتفوه ياعم ولا تزعل نفسك ، على راسنا كلنا والله  :Asvc:

----------


## KARKOR

> لا مفيش خسارة ولا حاجة  
> بالعكس سنبقى اخوة متحابين ان شاء الله

  

> اختلاف الآراء لا يفسد للود قضية ، كلنا اخوان ولا يوجد اي مشكلة من الأساس ، هو نقاش مسموح به في اي مكان ليس فقط في المنتدى  
> الواجب الاعتذار لاخونا الارستقراطي لاننا رجعنا مشاركاته المهمة ورا خالص وصفقاته ، تابعوا يا اخوان العمل الجاد ولا يوجد اي مشاكل ربنا يبعدها عننا  
> تحياتي للجميع

 
لا اخواني انا بحب الطف الجو بس
وان كان اخونا ارستقراطي هو البادي لهذه الكهربا مش انا صدقوني  :Big Grin: 
 من اول النهار في مشاركته اللي بيستفهم فيها 
(ازي يكتب اسم الشركة بالانجليزي) :Teeth Smile:  
تحياتي للكل وتصبحوا علي خير :Icon26:

----------


## تأبط خيرا

> خلاص يا صديقي اجيب انا القهوة والشاي ، واتفوه ياعم ولا تزعل نفسك ، على راسنا كلنا والله

 كريم ابن كرام ان شاء الله  
وبالمرة تواسط لنا عند الاخ هيما يستهدى بالرحمن ويكون مرن ولبق شوي معانا خصوصا ولا زلت منتظر منه تعديل العبارة الي تفهم على انها اسائة وهذا حق من الحقوق اعتقد

----------


## KARKOR

صح قبل ما انام سؤال للكل    
هي الشركة تبع المنتدي ؟؟ومقرها فين لو سمحتوا  :Big Grin:

----------


## mohammedgaber

> كريم ابن كرام ان شاء الله  
> وبالمرة تواسط لنا عند الاخ هيما يستهدى بالرحمن ويكون مرن ولبق شوي معانا خصوصا ولا زلت منتظر منه تعديل العبارة الي تفهم على انها اسائة وهذا حق من الحقوق اعتقد

 الاخ هيما من اطيب وارقى الاصدقاء الموجودين هنا خلقا ، ويجب ان يكون هناك حسن نية في الحديث يا صديقي حيث انك تذكر الله في الكلام يبقى اظن انه معاها لازم يكون فيه حسن نية ولا يجب ان نترك للشيطان مكانا بيننا ، ولا وجود للمعنى الذي تفهمته انت ، وكلنا اخوان هنا ولا يوجد فرق بين اي عضو والاخر  
تحياتي    

> صح قبل ما انام سؤال للكل    
> هي الشركة تبع المنتدي ؟؟ومقرها فين لو سمحتوا

 روح نام  :Teeth Smile:  ، تصبح ع خير

----------


## hema007

> كريم ابن كرام ان شاء الله  
> وبالمرة تواسط لنا عند الاخ هيما يستهدى بالرحمن ويكون مرن ولبق شوي معانا خصوصا ولا زلت منتظر منه تعديل العبارة الي تفهم على انها اسائة وهذا حق من الحقوق اعتقد

 يا باشا ما تقلقش أنا مستهدي بالله و مش زعلان ولا أي حاجة  
بس الموضوع و ما فية الكلام في مواضيع لا تخصنا عن أي شخص مش أمر محبب 
لأن أحنا مش جايين نتكلم عن أملاك الأخرين أحنا هنا مجتمعين لتبادل العلم و المعرفة 
و كل ما يتعلق بالسوق و التداول . 
ثم بالنسبة لردي انا مش بسيء فيه لحد و مش دة المقصود نهائياً ولو كان القصد أتفهم خطأ 
فماتزعلش يا باشا وروق على نفسك بشاي ولا قهوة من أستاذ محمد , العزومة عنده النهاردة ههههه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## تأبط خيرا

> الاخ هيما من اطيب وارقى الاصدقاء الموجودين هنا خلقا ، ويجب ان يكون هناك حسن نية في الحديث يا صديقي حيث انك تذكر الله في الكلام يبقى اظن انه معاها لازم يكون فيه حسن نية ولا يجب ان نترك للشيطان مكانا بيننا ، ولا وجود للمعنى الذي تفهمته انت ، وكلنا اخوان هنا ولا يوجد فرق بين اي عضو والاخر  
> تحياتي     روح نام  ، تصبح ع خير

 اخي انا لم أسيئ الظن كلمة وردت منه يخاطبني فيها استهجنتها منه .......... وطلبت منه بكل ذوق ان يتكرم بتعديلها الى ما هو انسب  
اين الخطا فيما طلبت وأين عدم مخافة الله ؟؟؟  
وهل ليس من حق العضو ان يعترض على اسلوب مخاطبة ؟؟؟

----------


## mohammedgaber

> اخي انا لم أسيئ الظن كلمة وردت منه يخاطبني فيها استهجنتها منه .......... وطلبت منه بكل ذوق ان يتكرم بتعديلها الى ما هو انسب  
> اين الخطا فيما طلبت وأين عدم مخافة الله ؟؟؟  
> وهل ليس من حق العضو ان يعترض على اسلوب مخاطبة ؟؟؟

 حاشا لله ، الله يحاسبني يا صديقي ان كنت اقصد عدم مخافة الله ، انا قصدي تلطيف الاجواء وحسن الظن من الطرفين ، واسمحلي اقولك كفاية كدا لاننا كلنا اخوان  
جمعة مباركة ان شاء الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اتفق مع اخونا ابومحمد بضرورة اللطف وحسن الجوار مع الاعضاء خاصة ممن تجاوزوا الاربعين خريفا  
لم اتوقع ان يكون موضوع بيت البورصة حساس لهذه الدرجة وممكن كما قال ابومحمد بسبب الاجراءات الحكومية الاخيرة   
والشركة تستهدف فئة نادرة في المنتدى ورافعتها قليلة مقارنة بغيرها وهذا امر صحي جدا 
من حق الاخ طلال السميري الاعلان عن امتلاكه او ادارته للشركة ونحن لم نتطفل عليه فهذا شيء مكتوب في الموقع  ونحن في منتدى فوركسي  
بالاخير نعتذر للاخوة المشرفين على السهرة الطويلة  :Boxing:   
دمتم سالمين غانمين

----------


## mohammedgaber

> اتفق مع اخونا ابومحمد بضرورة اللطف وحسن الجوار مع الاعضاء خاصة ممن تجاوزوا الاربعين خريفا  
> لم اتوقع ان يكون موضوع بيت البورصة حساس لهذه الدرجة وممكن كما قال ابومحمد بسبب الاجراءات الحكومية الاخيرة   
> والشركة تستهدف فئة نادرة في المنتدى ورافعتها قليلة مقارنة بغيرها وهذا امر صحي جدا 
> من حق الاخ طلال السميري الاعلان عن امتلاكه او ادارته للشركة ونحن لم نتطفل عليه فهذا شيء مكتوب في الموقع  ونحن في منتدى فوركسي  
> بالاخير نعتذر للاخوة المشرفين على السهرة الطويلة   
> دمتم سالمين غانمين

 لا يا باشا احنا بنسهر عشان راحتكم  :Teeth Smile:  
وبعدين هربت انت من القهوة والشاي  :Asvc:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نخبط اليورو عقد بيع بستوب  40 
ماركت من  2330

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> لا يا باشا احنا بنسهر عشان راحتكم  
> وبعدين هربت انت من القهوة والشاي

 
ولا يهمك الشاي والقهوة وكنتاكي كمان 
انت بس روح هناك وتلاقيني سبقتك  :Ohmy:

----------


## mohammedgaber

> نخبط اليورو عقد بيع بستوب  40 
> ماركت من  2330

 اتفق معك يا صديقي  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اتفق معك يا صديقي  
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 
جميل يا صديقي 
هذا موفنج 100 صحيح ؟

----------


## mohammedgaber

> جميل يا صديقي 
> هذا موفنج 100 صحيح ؟

 150 المفضل لدي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> 150 المفضل لدي

 
كل الشكر

----------


## mohammedgaber

> كل الشكر

 الشكر لله وحده يا صديقي  
تصبح على خير  
جمعة مباركة ان شاء الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الشكر لله وحده يا صديقي  
> تصبح على خير  
> جمعة مباركة ان شاء الله

  
جمعة مباركة للجميع  
وتصبحون على الف خير

----------


## تأبط خيرا

تصبحون على خير وجمعه مباركة للجميع ان شاء الله  
وقبل الكل الاخ هيما ............ ولا ضغائن  ونبقى اخوة متحابين متعاونين واي خلاف لا يفسد للود قضية ان شاء الله

----------


## hema007

> جمعة مباركة للجميع  
> وتصبحون على الف خير

  

> تصبحون على خير وجمعه مباركة للجميع ان شاء الله  
> وقبل الكل الاخ هيما ............ ولا ضغائن  ونبقى اخوة متحابين متعاونين واي خلاف لا يفسد للود قضية ان شاء الله

 جمعة مباركة على الجميع إن شاء الله 
و أكيد الإختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية و ربنا يديم الأخوة و المحبة بيننا  :Regular Smile:  
تصبحون على خير .

----------


## ArzaG

> ولا يهمك الشاي والقهوة وكنتاكي كمان 
> انت بس روح هناك وتلاقيني سبقتك

 افا, ما هقيتها منك ابو طلال 
تنتظروني انام وترشون قهوه وشاي وكنتاكي 
هذي يسمونها خيانه  :Frown:  
اسحب عضويتي, بطلت ألعب معاكم
ههههه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> افا, ما هقيتها منك ابو طلال 
> تنتظروني انام وترشون قهوه وشاي وكنتاكي 
> هذي يسمونها خيانه  
> اسحب عضويتي, بطلت ألعب معاكم
> ههههه

 
لا عاد  
كل شي الا امين سر حزب التحرير الفوركسي هههه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نخبط اليورو عقد بيع بستوب  40 
> ماركت من  2330

  
نخرج تعادل ونقلب شراء يستوب 25 نقطة فقط  
السعر الان 2330

----------


## naderattar

صباح الخير خالي  
بدي استثمر مبلغ 10000 دولار من المال  ومش عارف في شو وفي اي شركة بدي رائيك 
انا اثق فيك خال

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> صباح الخير خالي  
> بدي استثمر مبلغ 10000 دولار من المال  ومش عارف في شو وفي اي شركة بدي رائيك 
> انا اثق فيك خال

  
مساء النور خالي 
سويس كوت كويسين وانا مرتاح معهم 
مرة علقت المنصة قبل شهر تقريبا لكن بصفة عامة ما اشوف مشاكل محرزة 
خليك بالمضمون احسن من شركات البقالة 
بالتوفيق خالي

----------


## hema007

> مساء النور خالي 
> سويس كوت كويسين وانا مرتاح معهم 
> مرة علقت المنصة قبل شهر تقريبا لكن بصفة عامة ما اشوف مشاكل محرزة 
> خليك بالمضمون احسن من شركات البقالة 
> بالتوفيق خالي

 سويسكوت كويسة فعلاً و أفضل من شركات كثيرة في السوق حالياً . 
أختيار موفق يا غالي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> سويسكوت كويسة فعلاً و أفضل من شركات كثيرة في السوق حالياً . 
> أختيار موفق يا غالي

  
تسلم يا غالي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

المسابقات جميلة وترفع مستوى التحدي والادرينالين الى اعلى نطاق 
يعيبها التخريب على التداول الآمن والانضباط  
اخطر شي لو رفعت المخاطرة وكسبت المسابقة هههههه   
عن تجربة اتحدث

----------


## alskndry

> المسابقات جميلة وترفع مستوى التحدي والادرينالين الى اعلى نطاق 
> يعيبها التخريب على التداول الآمن والانضباط  
> اخطر شي لو رفعت المخاطرة وكسبت المسابقة هههههه   
> عن تجربة اتحدث

 عندك حق اخى الغالى  
بس احنا حاولنا نراعى ذلك فى المسابقة  
اننا جعلنا التصحيح ليس لاعلى رصيد ولكن لاعلى نقاط حتى لا يفوز احد بضربة حظ  
عشان كدة مش هيبقى فى مخاطرة وغير مطالب الدخول بلوت كبير  
كمان ليس الحساب التجريبى الفيصل الوحدي بل هناك معايير اخرى  
تحياتى ياغالى

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> عندك حق اخى الغالى  
> بس احنا حاولنا نراعى ذلك فى المسابقة  
> اننا جعلنا التصحيح ليس لاعلى رصيد ولكن لاعلى نقاط حتى لا يفوز احد بضربة حظ  
> عشان كدة مش هيبقى فى مخاطرة وغير مطالب الدخول بلوت كبير  
> كمان ليس الحساب التجريبى الفيصل الوحدي بل هناك معايير اخرى  
> تحياتى ياغالى

  
مش المقصود مسابقة المتداول  
اتحدث عن المسابقات بشكل عام 
تخرب عليك الانضباط والتداول الآمن 
وتظل فيها ميزة التحدي الشريف والحماس 
كل الشكر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

ليه حذفتوا مشاركة  ترمب  
!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ياخي اتعلموا ان السياسة والاقتصاد وجهان لعملة واحدة 
صعب تشرح ABC الاقتصاد من جديد 
في كلية الاقتصاد مثلا يوجد محاكاة للبرلمانات ومجالس الوزراء وهيئات الامم المتحدة !!

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نكتة طازة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

لا تستطيع ان تضع اي تحليل مع اهمال الجانب الاساسي منه 
الفني لا يكفي لوحده 
السياسة جزء من الاقتصاد والعكس صحيح 
لذلك نجد ان ضرب امريكا في سوريا مر مرور الكرام ولا احد يتحدث عنه في المتداول بعكس بقية المنتديات   
شي غريب فعلا   
اشوف مشروع بيع تمر وبطيخ افضل هاليومين خاصة ان رمضان على الابواب   
او نبيع سبانخ ومخلل  :012:

----------


## KARKOR

> لا تستطيع ان تضع اي تحليل مع اهمال الجانب الاساسي منه 
> الفني لا يكفي لوحده 
> السياسة جزء من الاقتصاد والعكس صحيح 
> لذلك نجد ان ضرب امريكا في سوريا مر مرور الكرام ولا احد يتحدث عنه في المتداول بعكس بقية المنتديات   
> شي غريب فعلا   
> اشوف مشروع بيع تمر وبطيخ افضل هاليومين خاصة ان رمضان على الابواب   
> او نبيع سبانخ ومخلل

 
وايه اللي هيزود وينقص في كلامنا
العرب اصبحوا ...... 
حتي الادانة والشجب مش طالعه منهم  
خدها كلمة مني 
العرب بدون نووي لن يصبحوا  قوة ابدا 
ويكونوا  ملطشة لكل واحد

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> وايه اللي هيزود وينقص في كلامنا
> العرب اصبحوا ...... 
> حتي الادانة والشجب مش طالعه منهم  
> خدها كلمة مني 
> العرب بدون نووي لن يصبحوا  قوة ابدا 
> ويكونوا  ملطشة لكل واحد

  
شكل المسح  شغال هههه 
ياخي تعبنا واحنا نقول صعب تعزل السياسة عن الاقتصاد 
تعبنا واحنا نشرح ونحاول نفهم  
 صعب  تعزل البطاطس والسبانخ هههه

----------


## KARKOR

> شكل المسح  شغال هههه 
> ياخي تعبنا واحنا نقول صعب تعزل السياسة عن الاقتصاد 
> تعبنا واحنا نشرح ونحاول نفهم  
>  صعب  تعزل البطاطس والسبانخ هههه

 واحنا كعرب هل عندنا سياسة
لو كان هناك سياسة لكانت تحترم كلمتهم
سياسة بدون قوة يبقي حضر القفا   :Big Grin:  
____
احنا يا غالي فالحين بس في الكلام
 بس نعمل حاجة
 نضرب اللي يضربنا 
مفيش
_______
واللي بيحذف ده هل حذف كلمة بلا كرامة هترجع للعرب كرامتهم 
خايفين علي مشاعرنا
شوف الامريكان اللي هما مش منا عاملين ايه قدام البيت الابيض الان
يا خيبتنا

----------


## مرعي العواجي

بلاش لماضه :012:

----------


## KARKOR

يا ريت العرب يكونوا لمضين ومتعبين وشرسين مع الاخرين
علشان محدش يقدر يدوس  لهم علي طرف
شوفوا ايران / بغض النظر عن كونها  عدو للعرب الان /
شوفوا رئيسها نجاد صمم علي تقوية بلاده بالنووي واستحملوا 8 سنين من العقوبات واخرتها دلوقتي بعد ما خصب برنامجه الذري 
حد يقدر يعملهم حاجة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> لا تستطيع ان تضع اي تحليل مع اهمال الجانب الاساسي منه 
> الفني لا يكفي لوحده 
> السياسة جزء من الاقتصاد والعكس صحيح  *لذلك نجد ان ضرب امريكا في سوريا مر مرور الكرام ولا احد يتحدث عنه في المتداول بعكس بقية المنتديات*   
> شي غريب فعلا   
> اشوف مشروع بيع تمر وبطيخ افضل هاليومين خاصة ان رمضان على الابواب   
> او نبيع سبانخ ومخلل

   
القوم سكتم بكتم 
خليك بالاقتصاد يا حج وابعد عن السياسة هههه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

كل عام والجميع بخير 
نعيد تنشيط الموضوع

----------


## الأرستقراطي

يقول روتشيلد : 
دعني اتحكم بأي عملة ولن اهتم من يضع القوانين حينها 
الان الليرة التركية تتعرض لضغوط قوية من دول كثير منها جيران ومن كانوا اصحاب واحباب 
عدو الامس صديق اليوم والعكس صحيح  
الشعب التركي واعي ويعلم كيف كانت تركيا قبل اردوغان وكيف اصبحت 
صعب ينضحك عليه بتفويض او توكيل او عبر برنامج ساخر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

منطقة بيع الذهب بين 88 و 1291 
بالتوفيق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

دولار ين - بيع 110.25 ستوب 50 هدف 150 
بحول الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي



----------


## الأرستقراطي

> منطقة بيع الذهب بين 88 و 1291 
> بالتوفيق

 
التوصية لم تتفعل في ميعادها 
ملغاة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الدولار ين لو كسر النموذج + راس وكراعين مستوين عالاخر 
 فعلى الدولار السلام 
500 نقطة عالاقل باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الدولار ين لو كسر النموذج + راس وكراعين مستوين عالاخر 
>  فعلى الدولار السلام 
> 500 نقطة عالاقل باذن الله

        Goodbye my love goodbye  Goodbye and au revoir    رائعة اليوناني الشيخ  ديميس بن روسس  شيخ مشايخ الرواسسة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الدولار قدّم ما لديه وانتهى امره باذن الله ما لم يخترق ويغلق 4 ساعات فوق مستوى 95 
نشتري اليورو ماركت 1610 ستوب 50 نقطة هدف مفتوح

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو ضرب ستوب وارتد 
نضيف عقد بيع اخر للدولار ين من 110

----------


## الأرستقراطي

خريطة الدولار ين باذن الله 
الستوب 50 نقطة من 110

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اي شخص يدخل السوق يحذر من غدر الدولار 
القوة الحالية مصطنعة  
اتوقع ان نرى الين عند 105 - والذهب 1350 مرة اخرى  
 والله اعلى واعلم   
ستوب صفقتنا نخفضه الى 30 نقطة فقط من معدل الدخول 
معنا بيع من 110.25 وتعزيز من 110  
معدل 110.12

----------


## الأرستقراطي

دخول شراء من 1267 عند نسبة 77 فايبو التي عجز عن اغلاق ليلة دونها  
الستوب اخر قاع ليلي 1259  
اول الاهداف 1284 تحت الفايبو     الملف المرفق 496113

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الدولار قدّم ما لديه وانتهى امره باذن الله ما لم يخترق ويغلق 4 ساعات فوق مستوى 95 
> نشتري اليورو ماركت 1610 ستوب 50 نقطة هدف مفتوح

 
الدولار لو عجز عن الاغلاق فوق 95 اخر الاسبوع فهذا يعني اثبات انتهاء الصعود والهبوط نحو مستويات جنوبية كبيرة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اي شخص يدخل السوق يحذر من غدر الدولار 
> القوة الحالية مصطنعة  
> اتوقع ان نرى الين عند 105 - والذهب 1350 مرة اخرى  
>  والله اعلى واعلم   
> ستوب صفقتنا نخفضه الى 30 نقطة فقط من معدل الدخول 
> معنا بيع من 110.25 وتعزيز من 110  
> معدل 110.12

 
الين امس ضرب ستوب 30 نقطة 
نرجع نبيع ماركت 110.10 ستوب 40 هدف 150  نقطة باذن الله

----------


## bilalmhd

السلام عليكم 
بالتوفيق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> السلام عليكم 
> بالتوفيق

 
وعليكم السلام 
جمعة مباركة علينا وعلى اهل قطر الغالية

----------


## الأرستقراطي

ترمب يغرّد : على اوبك رفع انتاجها النفطي ، نريد ان نرى اسعار نفط أقل لدعم الاقتصاد الامريكي   
بعدها : اوبك تقرر زيادة الانتاج مليون برميل يوميا !!   
اشرف من الشرف مفيش  :012:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

بيل قيتس ينعي اهم علماء العرب د . عادل محمود 
لا احد سمع به او يعرفه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

احنا ما نعرف الا احمد موسى وابراهيم عيسى وعمرو اديب وميس الحديدي

----------


## تأبط خيرا

رحمه الله وغفر له  
ما سمعت عنه الا من هذا المتصفح وبحثت بعدها في النت فوجت انه رحمه الله كان عالم في علم اللقاحات والامراض والمعدية وساهمت ابحاثه واكتشافاته في انقاذ اعداد لا تحصى من الاطفال حسب وصف بيل جيتس 
وبما ان الشيئ بالشيئ يذكر ....... فمرة بعد مرة يثبت بيل جيتس للعالم اجمع انه انسان رائع بانسانيته وليس بملياراته  
لمثل بيل جيتس ترفع القبعات وتنحني هامات الانسانية اجلالا لقامته الشامخة بتواضعه الجم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> رحمه الله وغفر له  
> ما سمعت عنه الا من هذا المتصفح وبحثت بعدها في النت فوجت انه رحمه الله كان عالم في علم اللقاحات والامراض والمعدية وساهمت ابحاثه واكتشافاته في انقاذ اعداد لا تحصى من الاطفال حسب وصف بيل جيتس 
> وبما ان الشيئ بالشيئ يذكر ....... فمرة بعد مرة يثبت بيل جيتس للعالم اجمع انه انسان رائع بانسانيته وليس بملياراته  
> لمثل بيل جيتس ترفع القبعات وتنحني هامات الانسانية اجلالا لقامته الشامخة بتواضعه الجم

 فعلا ابو محمد  
الرجل متوفي من بداية الشهر وله انجازات عظيمة وصدقني مو احنا بس اللي ما سمعنا فيه 
اطباء اعرفهم في مجال الأمراض المعدية  والمزمنة ما سمعوا فيه الا بعد تغريدة قيتس 
يا اخي هم ياخذوا النخبة من العلماء والمفكرين 
واحنا ناخذ عمرو اديب  
وعايزين نفلح !!! مستحيل طبعا 
قانون الجذب والرفض يرفض

----------


## الأرستقراطي

هذا فيديو يحكي قصة الشاب الاسترالي المسلم علي بنّات ALI Bannat 
كم نحن صغار امام هؤلاء 
يجيك واحد لفضته امه بحكم الجغرافيا ويظن انه اطهر الناس واكثرهم ورعاً

----------


## تأبط خيرا

> هذا فيديو يحكي قصة الشاب الاسترالي المسلم علي بنّات ALI Bannat 
> كم نحن صغار امام هؤلاء 
> يجيك واحد لفضته امه بحكم الجغرافيا ويظن انه اطهر الناس واكثرهم ورعاً

 نعم نعم  
رحمه الله قبل ان يتوفى سطر اسمه بين العظماء ليس لملياراته ولكن لانسانيته  
والله المستعان على بعض نتاج مصادفات الجغرافيا  
ونتامل ان القادم ربما يكون اجمل وافضل ........... وعسى الله يجيب المطر    :Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:  
كان ودي الورود اكبر ولكن قائمة الايموجي في المنتدى بخيلة بالورود ........... زيدوها لنا يا اداريي المنتدى لعل وعسى

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نعم نعم  
> رحمه الله قبل ان يتوفى سطر اسمه بين العظماء ليس لملياراته ولكن لانسانيته  
> والله المستعان على بعض نتاج مصادفات الجغرافيا  
> ونتامل ان القادم ربما يكون اجمل وافضل ........... وعسى الله يجيب المطر    
> كان ودي الورود اكبر ولكن قائمة الايموجي في المنتدى بخيلة بالورود ........... زيدوها لنا يا اداريي المنتدى لعل وعسى

 
الجغرافيا والتاريخ هما  اساس بلاء العرب 
يجيك واحد ماسك 70 منصب بحكم العرق الازرق لا اكثر 
لو تسأله تقدر تسوي بريد الكتروني فغر فاه وبحلقت بؤبؤة عينيه 
وصلت ورودك وكثر الله خيرك ياغالي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الدولار لو عجز عن الاغلاق فوق 95 اخر الاسبوع فهذا يعني اثبات انتهاء الصعود والهبوط نحو مستويات جنوبية كبيرة

 
الاتجاه مؤكد نحو الجنوب 
ترمب سيكون سبب خراب امريكا

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الين امس ضرب ستوب 30 نقطة 
> نرجع نبيع ماركت 110.10 ستوب 40 هدف 150  نقطة باذن الله

 
نغلق بربح 60  نقطة والحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> دخول شراء من 1267 عند نسبة 77 فايبو التي عجز عن اغلاق ليلة دونها  
> الستوب اخر قاع ليلي 1259  
> اول الاهداف 1284 تحت الفايبو     الملف المرفق 496113

  
معنا 40 نقطة  
نرفع الستوب الى 1266 اي 10 نقاط فقط 
و #مكملين

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الاتجاه مؤكد نحو الجنوب 
> ترمب سيكون سبب خراب امريكا

 
اتجاه مؤكد نحو 1.3000 لليورو باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

1406 للذهب على المدى الطويل  
 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> معنا 40 نقطة  
> نرفع الستوب الى 1266 اي 10 نقاط فقط 
> و #مكملين

 
خرجنا بخسارة 10 نقاط  
راح ارجع للشراء وستوبي 1259  
السعر الان 1266

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اغلق الذهب بربح 30  
لو اخترق واغلق فوق 1271 نشتري

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اغلق الذهب بربح 30  
> لو اخترق واغلق فوق 1271 نشتري

 
الذهب عجز عن اختراق 1271 وهبط الى 1257 
الحمد لله خروجنا كان موفق ولو قلبنا بيع كان موفقين  :Cry Smile:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

بالنسبة لي ارى اليورو للصعود ولا شيء غير الصعود وما يجري الان تصحيح في حدود الموجة BC  لو كسر واغلق يومين تحت 1.1500 ممكن افكر ابيع   الشمعة الشهرية 4 ايام وتغلق وبتكون بهذا الشكل الانعكاسي الجميل  حتى ذلك الحين تداول عرضي - والله منا اعلى واعلم
نرمي اول كتيبة انتحارية 1.1660  الان  
التبريد بعد 50 نقطة ( لو هبط )

----------


## الأرستقراطي

بانوراما ab=cd

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو يقترب من خط التوزان لدى وايكوف 
الصفقة سوينجية وننتظر عليها اسابيع

----------


## الأرستقراطي

تجميع على ثقيل      
اخر نكتة : S&P ترفع تصنيف اليونان وتقول انها قادرة على سداد الالتزامات

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بالنسبة لي ارى اليورو للصعود ولا شيء غير الصعود وما يجري الان تصحيح في حدود الموجة BC  لو كسر واغلق يومين تحت 1.1500 ممكن افكر ابيع   الشمعة الشهرية 4 ايام وتغلق وبتكون بهذا الشكل الانعكاسي الجميل  حتى ذلك الحين تداول عرضي - والله منا اعلى واعلم
> نرمي اول كتيبة انتحارية 1.1660  الان  
> التبريد بعد 50 نقطة ( لو هبط )

 
يستمر التداول العرضي لليوم الثاني (  تجميع ) 
اتوقع استمراره حتى نهاية الاغلاق الشهري والاسبوعي والذي يوافق يوم الجمعة والله اعلم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بالنسبة لي ارى اليورو للصعود ولا شيء غير الصعود وما يجري الان تصحيح في حدود الموجة BC  لو كسر واغلق يومين تحت 1.1500 ممكن افكر ابيع   الشمعة الشهرية 4 ايام وتغلق وبتكون بهذا الشكل الانعكاسي الجميل  حتى ذلك الحين تداول عرضي - والله منا اعلى واعلم
> نرمي اول كتيبة انتحارية 1.1660  الان  
> التبريد بعد 50 نقطة ( لو هبط )

 
تفعل التبريد  
ستوب الكل 50 نقطة من التعادل اي من نقطة 1635

----------


## naderattar

صباح الخيرات ابو طلال و اسعد الله اوقاتك 
في توصيات

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> صباح الخيرات ابو طلال و اسعد الله اوقاتك 
> في توصيات

  
صباح النور ابوعطار 
امس اليورو غدر فينا وضرب ستوب 
نشتري ماركت 1.1565 ( عقدين ) ستوب 15 نقطة فقط هدف 100 باذن الله 
ما يستاهل اكثر من 15 نقطة ستوب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نشتري اليورو مرة ثالثة 
1.1555 ستوب  55 نقطة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نشتري الذهب 1252 ستوب 30 نقطة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نشتري الذهب 1252 ستوب 30 نقطة

 
نعيد الشراء 1250 ستوب اغلاق اليوم تحت 1249

----------


## alskndry

> نشتري اليورو مرة ثالثة 
> 1.1555 ستوب  55 نقطة

 اعتقد ان اليورو عنده نقطة قوية  1.1500 لن يكسرها باذن الله  
فاوافقك الراى ياغالى

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اعتقد ان اليورو عنده نقطة قوية  1.1500 لن يكسرها باذن الله  
> فاوافقك الراى ياغالى

 
تسلم يا غالي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو يتحرر - نضيف تعزيز عقد اضافي

----------


## KARKOR

اخي الغالي ارستقراطي  ازي حضرتك :Inlove:  
اري ان الدولار قوي اليوم ايضا 
 اليورو قد نراه الي  1470 و 1440 
الكندي(عكسه) مستهدف  1.3360, 1.3390 
والعلم  عند الله ...تحيتي لك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اخي الغالي ارستقراطي  ازي حضرتك 
> اري ان الدولار قوي اليوم ايضا 
>  اليورو قد نراه الي  1470 و 1440 
> الكندي(عكسه) مستهدف  1.3360, 1.3390 
> والعلم  عند الله ...تحيتي لك

 
اهلين اخي المشاكس كركور  
كل شي في الفوركس جايز وهذا سبب وضع خاصية الستوب لوز هههه 
ان شاء الله ما نشوفها 
تحياتي لك وكل عام وانت طيب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نشتري اليورو مرة ثالثة 
> 1.1555 ستوب  55 نقطة

  

> اليورو يتحرر - نضيف تعزيز عقد اضافي

  
المعدل اصبح 1562 
الستوب 30 نقطة فقط من المعدل

----------


## KARKOR

> اهلين اخي المشاكس كركور  
> كل شي في الفوركس جايز وهذا سبب وضع خاصية الستوب لوز هههه 
> ان شاء الله ما نشوفها 
> تحياتي لك وكل عام وانت طيب

  
وانت بالف خير وسعادة اخي الغالي 
تقديري وتحيتي لك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> وانت بالف خير وسعادة اخي الغالي 
> تقديري وتحيتي لك

   :Rose:  :Rose:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو يتحرر - نضيف تعزيز عقد اضافي

 
اليورو اختبر المقاومة ودعس ما شاء الله 
ستوبنا تحت شمعة الاختراق بنقطتين اي 1550 
حوالي 12 نقطة من المعدل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليوم تبدأ اعمال القمة الاوروبية لمناقشة ملف الهجرة و*اليورو* 
يُرجى الانتباه للمراكز  
الستوبات الخفيفة ممكن تعويضها بصفقة محترمة  
لا يزال ستوب اليورو 12 نقطة من معدل الدخول

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بالنسبة لي ارى اليورو للصعود ولا شيء غير الصعود وما يجري الان تصحيح في حدود الموجة BC  لو كسر واغلق يومين تحت 1.1500 ممكن افكر ابيع   الشمعة الشهرية 4 ايام وتغلق وبتكون بهذا الشكل الانعكاسي الجميل  حتى ذلك الحين تداول عرضي - والله منا اعلى واعلم
> نرمي اول كتيبة انتحارية 1.1660  الان  
> التبريد بعد 50 نقطة ( لو هبط )

  
لا يزال السيناريو فعال 
انا اضع ستوبات خفيفة خوفا من شمعة سرعتها 200 كلم 
وايضا كي نشتري بسعر افضل

----------


## buaziz733

تقبلوا تحياتي كون هنا بعض النخبة ارجوا المشاركة لتعم الفائدة للجميع خصوصا بسبب قانون ESMA  الاوربي الجديد اللي سوف يطبق 1 اغسطس وسوف تتغير الرافعة المالية بحيث ستكون بحد اقصى 1:30  
انا افتتحت موضوع للنقاش لهذا الغرض ارجوا المشاركة فيه لكي نستفيد من خبرتكم جميعا 
شكرا لكم  
رابط الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t246373.html

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> تقبلوا تحياتي كون هنا بعض النخبة ارجوا المشاركة لتعم الفائدة للجميع خصوصا بسبب قانون ESMA  الاوربي الجديد اللي سوف يطبق 1 اغسطس وسوف تتغير الرافعة المالية بحيث ستكون بحد اقصى 1:30  
> انا افتتحت موضوع للنقاش لهذا الغرض ارجوا المشاركة فيه لكي نستفيد من خبرتكم جميعا 
> شكرا لكم  
> رابط الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t246373.html

 
هلا ابوعبدالعزيز وما طلب غالي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نشتري اليورو مرة ثالثة 
> 1.1555 ستوب  55 نقطة

  

> اليورو يتحرر - نضيف تعزيز عقد اضافي   الملف المرفق 496492

 
السعر الان 1635 
نغلق العقدين بربح  مجزي والحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بالنسبة لي ارى اليورو للصعود ولا شيء غير الصعود وما يجري الان تصحيح في حدود الموجة BC  لو كسر واغلق يومين تحت 1.1500 ممكن افكر ابيع   الشمعة الشهرية 4 ايام وتغلق وبتكون بهذا الشكل الانعكاسي الجميل  *حتى ذلك الحين تداول عرضي* - والله منا اعلى واعلم
> نرمي اول كتيبة *انتحارية* 1.1660  الان  
> التبريد بعد 50 نقطة ( لو هبط )

   
لازلنا في تداول عرضي مداه 100 - 150 نقطة  
الليلة يغلق اليورو بشمعة انعكاسية قريبا من 1650 - 1680  والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> لازلنا في تداول عرضي مداه 100 - 150 نقطة  
> الليلة يغلق اليورو بشمعة انعكاسية قريبا من 1650 - 1680  والله اعلى واعلم

 وصلنا 1660 بسلام 
اتوقع الهدوء والاغلاق في هذه المناطق + او - 20 نقطة والله اعلى واعلم  
لا يوجد اي تغيير على النظرة الشاملة الاكبر 
هدف الموجة 1.30 واعلى 
امامه عالاقل 1500 - 2000 نقطة صعود 
اي هبوط هو تصحيح bc كما ذكرت سابقا

----------


## الأرستقراطي

تعظيم سلام للزاوية 360

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نعيد الشراء 1250 ستوب اغلاق اليوم تحت 1249

 الذهب يتنفس الصعداء 
لو احد اغلق تحت 1249 يرجع يدخل ماركت

----------


## الأرستقراطي

راح يكون التركيز على الذهب في المرحلة القادمة 
فقط

----------


## buaziz733

> هلا ابوعبدالعزيز وما طلب غالي

 الف شكر يالغالي ماقصرت

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الف شكر يالغالي ماقصرت

 
بالخدمة ياطيب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الذهب الان 1251 
معنا عقد من امس عند 1250 
ندخل تعزيز وستوب الكل 50 نقطة من التعادل  
نقطة التعادل هي 1250.50

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الذهب الان 1251 
> معنا عقد من امس عند 1250 
> ندخل تعزيز وستوب الكل 50 نقطة من التعادل  
> نقطة التعادل هي 1250.50

 
الستوب اصبح 25 نقطة من التعادل اي 1248

----------


## الأرستقراطي

راس وكراعين جاهزة

----------


## النظير

الى 1263 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الى 1263 باذن الله

 
باذن الله يا غالي

----------


## النظير

حاليا يستهدف 1255.35 طالما احنا فوق 1252.90

----------


## النظير

> حاليا يستهدف 1255.35 طالما احنا فوق 1252.90

 1255.33 :AA:

----------


## النظير

نرجع نشيل من 1253.68 او قريب منها

----------


## النظير

اسف على التشويش حبينا نشاركم كم نقطه 
بالتوفيق استقراطي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اسف على التشويش حبينا نشاركم كم نقطه 
> بالتوفيق استقراطي

 
ياغالي الموضوع ملك الجميع  
وانت تشرف بأي وقت  
لكني من عشاق الشارت 
هو الفيصل والحكم  
تحياتي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الذهب الان 1251 
> معنا عقد من امس عند 1250 
> ندخل تعزيز وستوب الكل 50 نقطة من التعادل  
> نقطة التعادل هي 1250.50

 
اول هدف 1259 والثاني 1265 باذن الله

----------


## النظير

1265 لو قفل عليها امسمكوه لاتفرطون فيه ما اقصد اليوم اي وقت

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> 1265 لو قفل عليها امسمكوه لاتفرطون فيه ما اقصد اليوم اي وقت

  
1267.50 هي الفيصل بعد اذنك 
فوقها استمرار صعود وتحتها انعكاس 
نطلع قبلها باذن الله

----------


## الاستثنائي

> ياغالي الموضوع ملك الجميع  
> وانت تشرف بأي وقت  
> لكني من عشاق الشارت 
> هو الفيصل والحكم  
> تحياتي

 راقي دائما اخي الارستقراطي الغالي  :Icon26:

----------


## النظير

يعطيك العافيه 
النقطه الي ذكرتها انا هي نقطة تجاوز عن التعادل مع الدولار لكن شرط اغلاق فوقها

----------


## الاستثنائي

بحال انتهى الشهر اعلى الدعم - الله اعلم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> راقي دائما اخي الارستقراطي الغالي

 
بعض مما لديكم طال عمرك    

> يعطيك العافيه 
> النقطه الي ذكرتها انا هي نقطة تجاوز عن التعادل مع الدولار لكن شرط اغلاق فوقها

 
ياليت شارت اخوي النظير    

> بحال انتهى الشهر اعلى الدعم - الله اعلم

 
بالتوفيق وجمعة مباركة علينا وعليكم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> لازلنا في تداول عرضي مداه 100 - 150 نقطة   الليلة يغلق اليورو بشمعة انعكاسية قريبا من 1650 - 1680  والله اعلى واعلم

  

> وصلنا 1660 بسلام 
> اتوقع الهدوء والاغلاق في هذه المناطق + او - 20 نقطة والله اعلى واعلم  
> لا يوجد اي تغيير على النظرة الشاملة الاكبر 
> هدف الموجة 1.30 واعلى 
> امامه عالاقل 1500 - 2000 نقطة صعود 
> اي هبوط هو تصحيح bc كما ذكرت سابقا   الملف المرفق 496536

  
اغلق اليورو بشمعة انعكاسية شهرية فوق 1680 بنقطتين كما هو المتوقع والحمد لله 
الوجهة شمالية بهدف 1500 - 2000 نقطة 
لكني ساكتفي بصفقات الذهب بعيدا عن اللئيم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الاغلاق نموذجي جدا واتوقع قاب محترم مع بداية السوق يوم الاحد 
 والله اعلى واعلم 
اي هبوط لليورو هو في حدود الموجة bc    الملف المرفق 496622

----------


## الأرستقراطي

Bullish Engulfing Pattern 
يستهدف 1281 ثم 1299 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

كيف يتداول مدراء المحافظ الاستثمارية لدى البنوك والشركات الضخمة 
مقال قادم باذن الله

----------


## buaziz733

> كيف يتداول مدراء المحافظ الاستثمارية لدى البنوك والشركات الضخمة 
> مقال قادم باذن الله

 في انتظار المقال اخي الكريم

----------


## رحمون

> كيف يتداول مدراء المحافظ الاستثمارية لدى البنوك والشركات الضخمة 
> مقال قادم باذن الله

 سؤال مهم فعلا ..

----------


## الاستثنائي

> كيف يتداول مدراء المحافظ الاستثمارية لدى البنوك والشركات الضخمة 
> مقال قادم باذن الله

 كلنا أذان صاغية ابو طلال  :Good:

----------


## hema007

> كيف يتداول مدراء المحافظ الاستثمارية لدى البنوك والشركات الضخمة 
> مقال قادم باذن الله

 بإنتظار المقال يا غالي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## تأبط خيرا

بانتظار مقالكم اخي ابو طلال

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> في انتظار المقال اخي الكريم

  

> سؤال مهم فعلا ..

  

> كلنا أذان صاغية ابو طلال

  

> بإنتظار المقال يا غالي

  

> بانتظار مقالكم اخي ابو طلال

  
ابشروا يا احبة باذن الله اطرح المقال اليوم  
كل التقدير

----------


## ArzaG

> كيف يتداول مدراء المحافظ الاستثمارية لدى البنوك والشركات الضخمة 
> مقال قادم باذن الله

 اذا مثل استثمار الخزامى ما نبيه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اذا مثل استثمار الخزامى ما نبيه

  
وش فيها استراتيجية الخزامى ؟ 
دول كثيرة تطبق الاستراتيجية وماشيه معهم زي اللوز  :012:

----------


## ArzaG

نصيحتك يا راعي الخزامى بملايين*قبل تضيع الفلوس ونصبح يتامى
بعض العرب ناوينا بحد السكاكين*ويقول الدرب ترى درب الخزامى  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نصيحتك يا راعي الخزامى بملايين*قبل تضيع الفلوس ونصبح يتامى
> بعض العرب ناوينا بحد السكاكين*ويقول الدرب ترى درب الخزامى

 
صح لسان القائل والناقل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الذهب لا جديد ويستهدف المنطقة المظللة باذن الله 
الستوب الافضل 1245

----------


## الأرستقراطي

110.78 هو سعر الدولار ين الان 
نبيع بستوب 35 وهدف 100 باذن الله

----------


## الاستثنائي

انتظر شوي ع البيع
كللللللل العملات تحصيل حاصل للصعود بعد ما يوصل الدولار قبلها امام الفرنك ل 99944
او عزز مركز فوق الموجود ب 50 نقطة ع الاقل
موفق باذن الله يا قناص  :Good:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> انتظر شوي ع البيع
> كللللللل العملات تحصيل حاصل للصعود بعد ما يوصل الدولار قبلها امام الفرنك ل 99944
> او عزز مركز فوق الموجود ب 50 نقطة ع الاقل
> موفق باذن الله يا قناص

 
قدها وزت ياخوك 
شكرا عالنصيحة وانصح من لم يدخل ان يأخذ بها 
تحياتي

----------


## الاستثنائي

> قدها وزت ياخوك 
> شكرا عالنصيحة وانصح من لم يدخل ان يأخذ بها 
> تحياتي

 هههههه ايدي تاكلني - لازم نقلع لك واحد من الازرار او نشيل عليك الفارة  :012:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الذهب ضرب ستوب للاسف 
نشتري اليوغو 1605 الان ستوب 20 ن فقط

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> هههههه ايدي تاكلني - لازم نقلع لك واحد من الازرار او نشيل عليك الفارة

 
اتوقع الفرنك اكتفى  من التصحيح  
وانت ابخص اخوي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الذهب نشتري 1245 ستوب 10 نقاط فقط

----------


## الاستثنائي

> اتوقع الفرنك اكتفى  من التصحيح  
> وانت ابخص اخوي

 لا عليك يا رجل -- كلنا بمناطق تشبع شراء وكلها ممتازة للبيع بس الاستوب ممكن يحتاج زيادة او تعزيز - انما لا غبار ع البيع ابدا واحلف يمين متوقعه بنسبة عالية 200 نقطة وشوي هدف سفلي
ـــــــــــــــــــ
يا خوي براسي سؤال كل ما بغيت اطرحه انسى  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الذهب لا اراه الا للشراء 
مسحت الستوب حتى اغلاق الليلة 
اطرح سؤالك اخوي وانت تامر

----------


## الأرستقراطي



----------


## الاستثنائي

> الذهب لا اراه الا للشراء 
> مسحت الستوب حتى اغلاق الليلة 
> اطرح سؤالك اخوي وانت تامر

 ما يأمر عليك عدو - تسلم
كل شيء جربته وخذيت حكم عليه الا هالبيتزا المجننتني لاني ما مريت عليها
دومينوز بيتزا كما كانت رفيقة الشعار - انت كذا بيتهمونك امسوّق لها وممنوع وضع شعارات خارجية  :Teeth Smile: 
مدري لو انت طايحن فيها وشكلك كل ليلة تطلبها دليفري للباب
اذا تسوى قللي نصف طابور وراك واذا لا فعلت خير كبير وريحتنا  :012:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الذهب لا اراه الا للشراء 
> مسحت الستوب حتى اغلاق الليلة 
> اطرح سؤالك اخوي وانت تامر

 
نعتمد 20 نقطة ستوب عند 1243 
الذهب غدار وممكن يسحب 150 او 200 نقطة وحنا ننتظر الصعود 
انا افضل العمل على ستوبات خفيفة كالعادة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ما يأمر عليك عدو - تسلم
> كل شيء جربته وخذيت حكم عليه الا هالبيتزا المجننتني لاني ما مريت عليها
> دومينوز بيتزا كما كانت رفيقة الشعار - انت كذا بيتهمونك امسوّق لها وممنوع وضع شعارات خارجية 
> مدري لو انت طايحن فيها وشكلك كل ليلة تطلبها دليفري للباب
> اذا تسوى قللي نصف طابور وراك واذا لا فعلت خير كبير وريحتنا

 
ياخوك انت يبي لك قعود مهوب عجينة كرسبي ستافت هههه 
لنا الشرف بأي وقت ياغالي

----------


## الاستثنائي

> ياخوك انت يبي لك قعود مهوب عجينة كرسبي ستافت هههه 
> لنا الشرف بأي وقت ياغالي

 ستافت بعد !! النحيلة اللي ما ينحط بيها شيئ  :No3: 
تسلم ابو طلال انت اهل للكرم ومن بيت كرم والقعود وولده الحاشي ذقناه
انا اسال هل هي طعيمة ؟ يعني ذوقها احسن من اللي بالسوق من مثيلاتها منشان انحطها بالمنيو احيان هذا قصدي
____________

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ستافت بعد !! النحيلة اللي ما ينحط بيها شيئ 
> تسلم ابو طلال انت اهل للكرم ومن بيت كرم والقعود وولده الحاشي ذقناه
> انا اسال هل هي طعيمة ؟ يعني ذوقها احسن من اللي بالسوق من مثيلاتها منشان انحطها بالمنيو احيان هذا قصدي
> ____________

 
اي بالله انها طعيمة وخشمن طيب 
اذا رحت لهم قل ابي زي طلب ابوطلال المعتاد 
*ماركة مسجلة  :013:

----------


## الاستثنائي

> اي بالله انها طعيمة وخشمن طيب 
> اذا رحت لهم قل ابي زي طلب ابوطلال المعتاد 
> *ماركة مسجلة

 وش تطلب ؟؟ وش اسمها ؟؟والله اخاف انك أمشبّع أمها بصل وفطر
خاصة ذا الفطر تنحاش المصارين لا سمعت اسمه -- يظهر ما تعطيني العلم الاكيد الا لما اتاكد بنفسي واتعب مشوار
قال ماركة بو طلال قال  :012:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> وش تطلب ؟؟ وش اسمها ؟؟والله اخاف انك أمشبّع أمها بصل وفطر
> خاصة ذا الفطر تنحاش المصارين لا سمعت اسمه -- يظهر ما تعطيني العلم الاكيد الا لما اتاكد بنفسي واتعب مشوار
> قال ماركة بو طلال قال

 
هههه لحووول  
ياخوي رح اطلب وفالك الخير 
تلقى واحد اسمه عدنان هو يعرف المطلوب  
سبحان الله كل فرع لدومينوز عندهم عدنان مدري ليه  :012:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الحين السالفة عناد ولا ايش  :013:  
نشتري ماركت ستوب 50

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الحين السالفة عناد ولا ايش  
> نشتري ماركت ستوب 50

 
كسر 1236 ينهي اي امل بالصعود والله اعلم

----------


## الاستثنائي

> هههه لحووول  
> ياخوي رح اطلب وفالك الخير 
> تلقى واحد اسمه عدنان هو يعرف المطلوب  
> سبحان الله كل فرع لدومينوز عندهم عدنان مدري ليه

 هههههههه يسلم راسك اخوي
حبيت انفرفش وننبسط لا غير الله يحفظك 
اخذت الامور بجد الله يسامحك هههه اكرمك الباري وادام نعمه عليك 
_________
اهم شي عندي تاخذ انذار لانك اتسوّق

----------


## mohammedgaber

> كسر 1236 ينهي اي امل بالصعود والله اعلم

 1220 نقطة قوية ايضا في حالة فشل القاع 1236

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> هههههههه يسلم راسك اخوي
> حبيت انفرفش وننبسط لا غير الله يحفظك 
> اخذت الامور بجد الله يسامحك هههه اكرمك الباري وادام نعمه عليك 
> _________
> اهم شي عندي تاخذ انذار لانك اتسوّق

 
لا ياخوي افا عليك ترى السالفة طقطقة وسواليف نبعد فيها ضغط السوق حبتين 
كل الاحترام يا غالي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> 1220 نقطة قوية ايضا في حالة فشل القاع 1236

 
بصراحة اكره اضع ستوب 200 نقطة  
نمشي معه حبة حبة 
ستوب 20 او 30 يهون امرها باذن الله 
شكرا للدعم والمساندة

----------


## mohammedgaber

> بصراحة اكره اضع ستوب 200 نقطة  
> نمشي معه حبة حبة 
> ستوب 20 او 30 يهون امرها باذن الله 
> شكرا للدعم والمساندة

 اؤيدك تماما يا صديقي في الاستوبات الصغيرة  
وضع النقطة 1220 ليس اشارة لتوسيع الاستوب ، انما تعليق على نهاية أمل الصعود بكسر 1236 كما اشرت اليها يابو طلال الغالي 
تحياتي وان شاء الله موفق دائما

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اؤيدك تماما يا صديقي في الاستوبات الصغيرة  
> وضع النقطة 1220 ليس اشارة لتوسيع الاستوب ، انما تعليق على نهاية أمل الصعود بكسر 1236 كما اشرت اليها يابو طلال الغالي 
> تحياتي وان شاء الله موفق دائما

  
نشوف الحل مع اخر الشارتات المحترمين هههه 
كل الود يا صديقي 
دايفي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الحين السالفة عناد ولا ايش  
> نشتري ماركت ستوب 50

 
راح اعتمد ستوب الدايفي 1239.50 اي حوالي 10 نقاط من الدخول + السبريد

----------


## mohammedgaber

> نشوف الحل مع اخر الشارتات المحترمين هههه 
> كل الود يا صديقي 
> دايفي

 وتتوافق مع منطقة صعود لنموذج الخفاش وان شاء الله يكون نموذج ناجح  
وفي حالة كسر القاع ننتظر 1220 وهي نقطة انعكاس الخفاش الممتد    
تحياتي يا صديقي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> وتتوافق مع منطقة صعود لنموذج الخفاش وان شاء الله يكون نموذج ناجح  
> وفي حالة كسر القاع ننتظر 1220 وهي نقطة انعكاس الخفاش الممتد    
> تحياتي يا صديقي

  
جميل ان نتفق والخفاش رائع 
تحياتي ابوجابر

----------


## الاستثنائي

يا اخوان ليه امصعبين الامور بهكذا تحليل 
الامر بسيط طبقو الدونت كلوز ع اصولها اسهل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> يا اخوان ليه امصعبين الامور بهكذا تحليل 
> الامر بسيط طبقو الدونت كلوز ع اصولها اسهل

 
ياليت شرح يا غالي سواء هنا او في موضوع خاص 
شكرا يا جميل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> راح اعتمد ستوب الدايفي 1239.50 اي حوالي 10 نقاط من الدخول + السبريد

 ضرب وارتد ابن الافندي 
اليورو معنا 60 نقطة ومستمرين باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نغلق اليورو 65 + والحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> 110.78 هو سعر الدولار ين الان 
> نبيع بستوب 35 وهدف 100 باذن الله

 ضرب ستوب بالمللي متر 
نعيد البيع ماركت 110.95 ستوب 25 ن

----------


## الأرستقراطي

لو اليورو اغلق فوق 1680 ندخل شراء  
بيرتفع عالاقل 100 - 150 نقطة باذن الله

----------


## الأجودي

> ضرب ستوب بالمللي متر 
> نعيد البيع ماركت 110.95 ستوب 25 ن

 جزيت خيرا
والهدف نفس الهدف السابق ؟

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> جزيت خيرا
> والهدف نفس الهدف السابق ؟

 واياك اخوي 
الهدف 75 ن باذن الله 
احنا مضاربين يوميين 
نظام بقالة هههه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الذهب ضرب ستوب 1239 وصعد 
ارزاق سبحان الله 
عموما انا ما اقدر اشتغل عالذهب بدون ستوب قريب 
ستوب 100 او 200 غير مضمون وممكن جدا يضرب  
حاله حال النفط 
اذكر في عام 2010 او قريب منها هبط النفط بساعتين 3000 نقطة بدون ما يلتفت وراه 
كان خراب بيوت للكثيرين 
الذهب انا اطبق عليه نظرية البقالة 
كل يوم يفيض لبن او خبز منتهي الصلاحية 
ضروري تتخلص منه  
ضريبة عمل

----------


## mahmoud0711

> الذهب ضرب ستوب 1239 وصعد  *ارزاق سبحان الله* 
> عموما انا ما اقدر اشتغل عالذهب بدون ستوب قريب 
> ستوب 100 او 200 غير مضمون وممكن جدا يضرب  
> حاله حال النفط 
> اذكر في عام 2010 او قريب منها هبط النفط بساعتين 3000 نقطة بدون ما يلتفت وراه 
> كان خراب بيوت للكثيرين 
> الذهب انا اطبق عليه نظرية البقالة 
> كل يوم يفيض لبن او خبز منتهي الصلاحية 
> ضروري تتخلص منه  
> ضريبة عمل

 *فعلا يا غالى*   *ارزاق سبحان الله*  *كنت فاتح صفقة شراء معلقة عند 1237.00 اقترب منها كثيرا و تركنى و طار الى 1244*   *{وَفِي السَّمَاءِ رِزْقُكُمْ وَمَا تُوعَدُونَ * فَوَرَبِّ السَّمَاءِ وَاْلأَرْضِ إِنَّهُ لَحَقٌّ مِثْلَ مَا أَنَّكُمْ تَنطِقُونَ} صدق الله العظيم*   *لعل الخير فى غيرها بأمر الله  
تقبل تحياتى و دعواتى بالتوفيق*

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> *فعلا يا غالى*   *ارزاق سبحان الله*  *كنت فاتح صفقة شراء معلقة عند 1237.00 اقترب منها كثيرا و تركنى و طار الى 1244*   *{وَفِي السَّمَاءِ رِزْقُكُمْ وَمَا تُوعَدُونَ * فَوَرَبِّ السَّمَاءِ وَاْلأَرْضِ إِنَّهُ لَحَقٌّ مِثْلَ مَا أَنَّكُمْ تَنطِقُونَ} صدق الله العظيم*   *لعل الخير فى غيرها بأمر الله  
> تقبل تحياتى و دعواتى بالتوفيق*

  
صدقت يا غالي 
اجري جري الوحوش غير رزقك ما تحوش 
امس جريت ورى الذهب جري وحوش فعلا وارهقت نفسي  
هي ارزاق مقسمة مكتوبة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ضرب ستوب بالمللي متر 
> نعيد البيع ماركت 110.95 ستوب 25 ن

 نخرج بالتعادل وننتظر كسر الترند

----------


## الاستثنائي

> ياليت شرح يا غالي سواء هنا او في موضوع خاص 
> شكرا يا جميل

 انت غالي والطلب رخيص
ابحث عن أي هاي و أبحث عن أي لو بعده أو العكس واسحب فايبو 
يجب أن يكونا : الهاي واللو اللي سحبت عليهم اداة الفايبو هم الاعلى والادنى
تشوف بعدها يوصل السعر فايبو 38.2 ثم يرتد منها (أهم شرط) ويذهب لنسبة 23.6 ويغلق اغلاق (يومي) منها بغض النظر عن الفريم ساعة او اربع ساعات او يومي 
ترسم منطقتك : خطين واحد ع نسبة صفر والثاني ع نسبة 38.2
تنتظر السعر يدخل المنطقة ثم يكون اختبار الاتجاه للزوج اغلاق يومين اعلاها للصعود او يومين اسفلها للهبوط ! 
آخر نقطة : اذا تكونت منطقة دونت كلوز جديدة والسعر لم ينتهي ويختبر بيومين المنطقة القديمة فوررررا تلغي القديمة وتنتبه للجديدة وهكذا مع أي تحديد للدونت كلوز - وفعلا ستلاحظ انها حمت رصيدك لما الغيت القديمة من انعكاس كبير وبالاساس السبب تغير مزاج محركي السوق فهذه تحسب لها
يحسب عليها قد تتأخر أيام حتى تتكون منطقة منها ع السعر 
هذا والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> انت غالي والطلب رخيص
> ابحث عن أي هاي و أبحث عن أي لو بعده أو العكس واسحب فايبو 
> يجب أن يكونا : الهاي واللو اللي سحبت عليهم اداة الفايبو هم الاعلى والادنى
> تشوف بعدها يوصل السعر فايبو 38.2 ثم يرتد منها (أهم شرط) ويذهب لنسبة 23.6 ويغلق اغلاق (يومي) منها بغض النظر عن الفريم ساعة او اربع ساعات او يومي 
> ترسم منطقتك : خطين واحد ع نسبة صفر والثاني ع نسبة 38.2
> تنتظر السعر يدخل المنطقة ثم يكون اختبار الاتجاه للزوج اغلاق يومين اعلاها للصعود او يومين اسفلها للهبوط ! 
> آخر نقطة : اذا تكونت منطقة دونت كلوز جديدة والسعر لم ينتهي ويختبر بيومين المنطقة القديمة فوررررا تلغي القديمة وتنتبه للجديدة وهكذا مع أي تحديد للدونت كلوز - وفعلا ستلاحظ انها حمت رصيدك لما الغيت القديمة من انعكاس كبير وبالاساس السبب تغير مزاج محركي السوق فهذه تحسب لها
> يحسب عليها قد تتأخر أيام حتى تتكون منطقة منها ع السعر 
> هذا والله اعلى واعلم

 
شكرا يا غالي وما قصرت  
ياليت شرح على الشارت ان امكن

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الذهب لا اراه الا للشراء 
> مسحت الستوب حتى اغلاق الليلة 
> اطرح سؤالك اخوي وانت تامر

 
الذهب مسح الستوبات وراح يصعد باذن الله فوق 1300 
لو هبط الى 1242 نشتري وستوب 75 نقطة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نخرج بالتعادل وننتظر كسر الترند

 
تم الكسر والستوب فوق اخر قمة +10

----------


## الاستثنائي

> شكرا يا غالي وما قصرت  
> ياليت شرح على الشارت ان امكن

 NZDUSD   
هذا والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## الزيرو

الآن شراء اليورو من 1.1657
هدف 100
ستوب 25

----------


## الاستثنائي

الدونت كلوز سارت كما ينبغي هنا -- وتبقى اغلاق يومي اعلا 23.6 وعدم كسر 61.8
ان تم ستضع منطقة فايبو صفر - 38.2 لاختبار يومين حول الوجهة 
ما لم ! تتكون دونت كلوز جديدة قبل الاختبار   
ــــــــــــــــــــ
هذا والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> NZDUSD  الملف المرفق 496764 
> هذا والله اعلى واعلم

 
السؤال كيف اخترت القمة وفيه اعلى منها ؟ شكرا للمشاركة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الآن شراء اليورو من 1.1657
> هدف 100
> ستوب 25

 
اتفق معك 
بالتوفيق

----------


## الاستثنائي

> السؤال كيف اخترت القمة وفيه اعلى منها ؟ شكرا للمشاركة

 امسح من الذاكرة ما يسمى قمة وقاع 
انطلق من أي مكان وخذ هاي ولو أي ايام وطبق وعيش  :Asvc: 
أي مكان -- لا تتقيد واتكبل ايدينك بقاع وقمة هذا اللي نكب الناس وصكر عيونها  
موفق خير بو طلال  :Good:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> امسح من الذاكرة ما يسمى قمة وقاع 
> انطلق من أي مكان وخذ هاي ولو أي ايام وطبق وعيش 
> أي مكان -- لا تتقيد واتكبل ايدينك بقاع وقمة هذا اللي نكب الناس وصكر عيونها  
> موفق خير بو طلال

 
تسلم حبيب قلبي ومنكم نتعلم ونستفيد

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> تم الكسر والستوب فوق اخر قمة +10    الملف المرفق 496763

 
نقفل ربح 25

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نشتري اليوغو 1257 ستوب 40

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليوم هو الرابع من يوليو 
وهو عيد الاستقلال في عمتنا امريكا حفظها الله 
التداولات ستكون متقلبة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

امريكا دولة عظيمة وقوية وتتحدى العالم كله  
ولا تستطيع دولة ان تحتج حتى 
تطلب امريكا من دول العالم عدم التعامل مع ايران 
يلتزم الكل 
تفرض غرامات على بنوك وشركات  اوروبية ولا احد يعترض 
تقول انها تريد ان ترى اسعار النفط ضعيفة  
الكل يتسابق لتنفيذ الامر 
شاهد كيف تتعامل كل الدول مع المواطن الامريكي حتى لو كان اصله من نفس الدولة !!  
امريكا قوية ولا بارك الله بالضعف

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نشتري اليوغو 1257 ستوب 40

 
نغلق خسارة 22 ن

----------


## الأرستقراطي

في الصيف اللي راح كنت في رحلة الى بلد اسيوي 
واقفين بالدور عند كاونتر الفيزا المؤقتة 
العرب والاوربيين والاسيويين وكل دول العالم 
على اليسار كاونتر خاص بالامريكان فقط  وعليه علم امريكا تخيلوا  
امريكي كان واقف معنا ولا داري عن شي 
كان مراقب الجوازات قريب ويسأل كل شخص عن جنسيته 
لما سال الامريكي عن جنسيته وقال انا امريكي 
انهبل الضابط وشوي ويبوس رجله وقال 
انت بدون فيزا هناك عالكاونتر على طول  *انت امريكي*  
التفت لصاحبي وقلت  
متى يجي دورنا ونخلص  :013:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

امريكا وضعت قانون اسمه NAFTA 
القانون هذا غريب وامره مضحك جدا 
تجبر فيه امريكا جميع دول العالم انها تجمع الضرائب من مواطنيها اللي يحملون جنسية امريكية  
وترسلها للبيت الابيض !! 
يا ويل اللي يعنطز او يهايط ويقول لا هذولا على ارضنا وممنوع نفرض عليهم اتاوة  
اجمع يا ابني اجمع وانت ساكت  :012:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الردود الاخيرة بمناسبة يوم الاستقلال الامريكي 
يستاهلون المعازيب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

سؤال لأهل الخبرة  
لنفترض انك شاري يورو مثلا 
والسعر عكس عليك 30 نقطة وانت شايف انه راح يزيد الانعكاس الى 70 نقطة قبل ان يرتد ويصعد 
السؤال : هل تغلق بخسارة 30 وتنتظر ان تشتري بسعر افضل ؟ 
ام تترك العقد كما هو وتتحمل الانعكاس 
السؤال على فرضية ان توقعك صحيح والسعر صعد بعد الهبوط

----------


## alskndry

> سؤال لأهل الخبرة  
> لنفترض انك شاري يورو مثلا 
> والسعر عكس عليك 30 نقطة وانت شايف انه راح يزيد الانعكاس الى 70 نقطة قبل ان يرتد ويصعد 
> السؤال : هل تغلق بخسارة 30 وتنتظر ان تشتري بسعر افضل ؟ 
> ام تترك العقد كما هو وتتحمل الانعكاس 
> السؤال على فرضية ان توقعك صحيح والسعر صعد بعد الهبوط

 عن نفسى لو متاكد من الصفقة وانها هتعكس وترجع تانى ادخل عقد بيع واترك عقد الشراء 
مفتوح واخرج كسبان من الناحيتين

----------


## الاستثنائي

> سؤال لأهل الخبرة  
> لنفترض انك شاري يورو مثلا 
> والسعر عكس عليك 30 نقطة وانت شايف انه راح يزيد الانعكاس الى 70 نقطة قبل ان يرتد ويصعد 
> السؤال : هل تغلق بخسارة 30 وتنتظر ان تشتري بسعر افضل ؟ 
> ام تترك العقد كما هو وتتحمل الانعكاس 
> السؤال على فرضية ان توقعك صحيح والسعر صعد بعد الهبوط

 حاول دائما أن تضع الاجابة أنت قبل أن يضعها السوق
سوق احتمالات نعم صحيح - لكن تذكر أن هناك نسب دقة تصل الى 80% - 90 % بمعنى أنك رابح ع طول ولن تظرك ال10 % خسارة بعد تراكم الربح --هذه الواجب ع كل فرد البحث عنها او القرب منها
بعدها  :Asvc:  لو عكس 30 بضيف عقد -40 عقد اخر -50 مثله وهكذا او حسب تحمل الحساب لا مشكلة 
الاهم هل الدخول يحمل نسبة نجاح 80 - 90 % ؟ 
لا يعرف التداول المجاملات يعرف صرامة ما لها مثيل -- و لعن بوها عيشت(ن) غبره معاه  :No3:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> عن نفسى لو متاكد من الصفقة وانها هتعكس وترجع تانى ادخل عقد بيع واترك عقد الشراء 
> مفتوح واخرج كسبان من الناحيتين

 
يا سلام عليك يا صلاح 
لكن ما تفكر انك تتخلص من القديم بخسارة قليلة وتشتري بسعر افضل ؟ مع الهدج طبعا 
تخيل المكاسب بالحالتين

----------


## الاستثنائي

> في الصيف اللي راح كنت في رحلة الى بلد اسيوي 
> واقفين بالدور عند كاونتر الفيزا المؤقتة 
> العرب والاوربيين والاسيويين وكل دول العالم 
> على اليسار كاونتر خاص بالامريكان فقط  وعليه علم امريكا تخيلوا  
> امريكي كان واقف معنا ولا داري عن شي 
> كان مراقب الجوازات قريب ويسأل كل شخص عن جنسيته 
> لما سال الامريكي عن جنسيته وقال انا امريكي 
> انهبل الضابط وشوي ويبوس رجله وقال 
> انت بدون فيزا هناك عالكاونتر على طول  *انت امريكي*  
> ...

 i am american  :001:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> حاول دائما أن تضع الاجابة أنت قبل أن يضعها السوق
> سوق احتمالات نعم صحيح - لكن تذكر أن هناك نسب دقة تصل الى 80% - 90 % بمعنى أنك رابح ع طول ولن تظرك ال10 % خسارة بعد تراكم الربح --هذه الواجب ع كل فرد البحث عنها او القرب منها
> بعدها  لو عكس 30 بضيف عقد -40 عقد اخر -50 مثله وهكذا او حسب تحمل الحساب لا مشكلة 
> الاهم هل الدخول يحمل نسبة نجاح 80 - 90 % ؟ 
> لا يعرف التداول المجاملات يعرف صرامة ما لها مثيل -- و لعن بوها عيشت(ن) غبره معاه

 
ردودك دائما غير وتعليقاتك مميزة 
طيب نفترض انك داخل فل مارجن من الاساس ولا تستطيع ان تتحمل اضافة عقد جديد 
انتظرك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> i am american

 
دو يو سبيك انكلش ؟

----------


## الاستثنائي

> ردودك دائما غير وتعليقاتك مميزة 
> طيب نفترض انك داخل فل مارجن من الاساس ولا تستطيع ان تتحمل اضافة عقد جديد 
> انتظرك

 عاد والله تقعد بها يا بو الفووول مارجن مدمّس - أمفلّل السيارة باترول وتبي أتعبي كمان  :Ongue:  
لا صراحة عادي أصبر ولا أخرج اذا يقينك طيب بالدخول فالمارجن مرة وحدة يحقق لك ما عجزت عنه 10 صفقات يمكن - انتظر وانبسط اذا ما بيها انعكاس وعفس وأذية

----------


## الاستثنائي

> دو يو سبيك انكلش ؟

 وبعدين معاك يا حلمي ؟  :Boxing:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> عاد والله تقعد بها يا بو الفووول مارجن مدمّس - أمفلّل السيارة باترول وتبي أتعبي كمان  
> لا صراحة عادي أصبر ولا أخرج اذا يقينك طيب بالدخول فالمارجن مرة وحدة يحقق لك ما عجزت عنه 10 صفقات يمكن - انتظر وانبسط اذا ما بيها انعكاس وعفس وأذية

  
احيانا الستوب ينطبق عليه نفس ما بالصورة 
كل شوي ينهشون حتة لحد ما تروح كلها

----------


## الاستثنائي

> احيانا الستوب ينطبق عليه نفس ما بالصورة 
> كل شوي ينهشون حتة لحد ما تروح كلها

 ههههه هذه أعتقد 10 % مخاطرة ع الرصيد  :012: 
بدال ما تلعب بها ونا خوك سو لنا حفلة واطلب 10 دومينوز ستافت - هذا اذا انقبلت  :AA:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو الان 1645 
نشتري ستوب 20

----------


## الأرستقراطي

110.50 سعر الدولار ين الان 
نبيع ستوب 50

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو الان 1645 
> نشتري ستوب 20

 
نغلق تعادل او خسارة 1 بيب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> لو اليورو اغلق فوق 1680 ندخل شراء  
> بيرتفع عالاقل 100 - 150 نقطة باذن الله

 اليورو يقترب من 1680 
لو اغلق فوقها ندخل تعزيز شراء بهدف 150 نقطة باذن الله 
نرمي اول كتيبة الان 1665  ستوب 50

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> 110.50 سعر الدولار ين الان 
> نبيع ستوب 50

 
نخفض الستوب الى 15 ن فقط

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو يقترب من 1680 
> لو اغلق فوقها ندخل تعزيز شراء بهدف 150 نقطة باذن الله 
> نرمي اول كتيبة الان 1665  ستوب 50

 
اخترقنا 1680 
ندخل تعزيز 1695

----------


## الأرستقراطي

سيناريو اليورو الفترة القادمة حتى الوصول للهدف - باذن الله

----------


## aboalwaleedabed

> سيناريو اليورو الفترة القادمة حتى الوصول للهدف - باذن الله

 بالتوفيق يا الغالي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بالتوفيق يا الغالي

 
تسلم عزيزي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> امريكا دولة عظيمة وقوية وتتحدى العالم كله  
> ولا تستطيع دولة ان تحتج حتى 
> تطلب امريكا من دول العالم عدم التعامل مع ايران 
> يلتزم الكل 
> تفرض غرامات على بنوك وشركات  اوروبية ولا احد يعترض 
> تقول انها تريد ان ترى اسعار النفط ضعيفة  
> الكل يتسابق لتنفيذ الامر 
> شاهد كيف تتعامل كل الدول مع المواطن الامريكي حتى لو كان اصله من نفس الدولة !!  
> امريكا قوية ولا بارك الله بالضعف

 
ترمب : يا دول اوبك خفضوا الاسعار الآن   
سم طال عمرك بس هدي اعصابك شوي خايفين على صحتك 
بعدين تصير ايفانكا يتيمة  :Cry Smile:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو يقترب من 1680 
> لو اغلق فوقها ندخل تعزيز شراء بهدف 150 نقطة باذن الله 
> نرمي اول كتيبة الان 1665  ستوب 50

  

> اخترقنا 1680 
> ندخل تعزيز 1695

  معدل الدخول 1680 
اليوم  وغدا السوق راح يكون متطرف جدا بسبب اخبار التوظيف اليوم وغدا وبسبب الحرب التجارية المتوقعة 
نرفع الستوبات الى 1670 
اي 10 نقاط من المعدل فقط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t246468.html

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> سيناريو اليورو الفترة القادمة حتى الوصول للهدف - باذن الله

  
وصلنا 1720 وهبطنا بتصحيح مع خبر الفدرالي الى 1680 كما المتوقع 
ان عجزنا عن اغلاق الليلة فوق 1680 او تم كسر واغلاق تحت الترند ينتهي السيناريو 
الستوب كما هو 10 نقاط عند 1670

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نغلق بربح 25 نقطة لعقدين والحمد لله 
المتابعة ضعيفة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

لعشاق الاصفر  
نشتري ماركت 1255 بالسبريد 
ستوب 50 
طبعا لا يوجد صفقة اضعها بدون ما ادخل عليها بحساب حقيقي والله خير شاهد

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> سيناريو اليورو الفترة القادمة حتى الوصول للهدف - باذن الله

  
كما خططنا والحمد لله  
طبعا انا طلعت من بدري قبل خبر التوظيف  
مبروك لمن استفاد

----------


## KARKOR

مبروووك اخي الغالي ارستقراطي لصعود اليورو 
ضربة وتحليل معلم خبرة من زمان...مفيش كلام
ربنا يبارك في رزقك كمان وكمان 
تقبل تحيتي لك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> مبروووك اخي الغالي ارستقراطي لصعود اليورو 
> ضربة وتحليل معلم خبرة من زمان...مفيش كلام
> ربنا يبارك في رزقك كمان وكمان 
> تقبل تحيتي لك

 
تسلم حبيب قلبي كركور باشا 
كل التقدير

----------


## Alialjuaid

اخوي الغالي 
اول شي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ثاني شي 
انا لست من اهل الخبره ولكن خبره من كثر الخسارات اللي اكلتها 
 ثالث شي 
يعتمد على راس المال الموجود لديك (( ادارة راس المال )) هذا دوره
رابع شي 
وهو المهم لا تقفل بخسارة  اذا متاكد من رجوع الصفقة من نقطة دعم قوية او تراند قوي ادخل شراء من تلك النقطة بعقدين شراء مره ثانية وستكون هذه الصفقه معوضه عن الخسارة السابقة وهذه الطريقة استحدمها دائماً والحمد لله اثبتت نجاحها  
من اراد النجاح في الفوركس عليه الالتزام بادارة راس المال

----------


## buaziz733

> نغلق بربح 25 نقطة لعقدين والحمد لله 
> المتابعة ضعيفة

 متابعين معك اخي الأستقراطي
شكرا لجهودك المبذولة لنفع اخوانك واخواتك المتداولين
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## hema007

> سيناريو اليورو الفترة القادمة حتى الوصول للهدف - باذن الله

 موفق إن شاء الله يا غالي 
بس انا مختلف معاك في نقطة 
انا شايف اليورو هايتهبد من المنطقة المحددة 
منطقة عرض قوية جداً 4 ساعات و متداخلة مع منطقة يومية كمان  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اخوي الغالي 
> اول شي 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ثاني شي 
> انا لست من اهل الخبره ولكن خبره من كثر الخسارات اللي اكلتها 
>  ثالث شي 
> يعتمد على راس المال الموجود لديك (( ادارة راس المال )) هذا دوره
> رابع شي 
> وهو المهم لا تقفل بخسارة  اذا متاكد من رجوع الصفقة من نقطة دعم قوية او تراند قوي ادخل شراء من تلك النقطة بعقدين شراء مره ثانية وستكون هذه الصفقه معوضه عن الخسارة السابقة وهذه الطريقة استحدمها دائماً والحمد لله اثبتت نجاحها  
> من اراد النجاح في الفوركس عليه الالتزام بادارة راس المال

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اشكر لك هذه الاضافات الرائعة ومنكم نتعلم ونستفيد 
لا عدمناك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> موفق إن شاء الله يا غالي 
> بس انا مختلف معاك في نقطة 
> انا شايف اليورو هايتهبد من المنطقة المحددة 
> منطقة عرض قوية جداً 4 ساعات و متداخلة مع منطقة يومية كمان   الملف المرفق 497056

  
ايضا لا خلاف يا عزيزي ولكل يوم تحليل وترقيم 
ان وصل الى 1850 فالحمد لله حمدا كثيرا  
الان انتظر الشراء من منطقة صفر 2 والستوب صفر واحد 
نفس الشارت القديم بلا تعديل  ولا تحديث

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> لعشاق الاصفر  
> نشتري ماركت 1255 بالسبريد 
> ستوب 50 
> طبعا لا يوجد صفقة اضعها بدون ما ادخل عليها بحساب حقيقي والله خير شاهد

  
نغلق ربح 100 والحمد لله 
انتهينا

----------


## alskndry

> نغلق ربح 100 والحمد لله 
> انتهينا

 مبروك الارباح اخى الارستقراطى كانت صفقة موفقة بالفعل

----------


## aboalwaleedabed

> نغلق ربح 100 والحمد لله 
> انتهينا

 مبروك الارباح اخى الارستقراطى

----------


## buaziz733

> نغلق ربح 100 والحمد لله 
> انتهينا

 مبروك اخي الأاستقراطي ولجميع من استفادوا من توصياتك   
لكن لو سمحت مالمقصود بعشاق الأصفر 
سمعت عن الكيبل / المجنون/ الكيوي

----------


## mohammedgaber

> مبروك اخي الأاستقراطي ولجميع من استفادوا من توصياتك   
> لكن لو سمحت مالمقصود بعشاق الأصفر 
> سمعت عن الكيبل / المجنون/ الكيوي

 الذهب يا صديقي  :Asvc:

----------


## buaziz733

> الذهب يا صديقي

 الف شكر اخي العزيز
نعم وصف منطقي ولكن كونني لااتدول في الذهب لم افكر فيه
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## buaziz733

بعد أقل من خمس دقائق خبر الفائدة للكندي 
فرصة لوضه اوامر معلقة

----------


## buaziz733

[CENTER]دمتم بصحة وعافية 
ننتظر من خبرتكم اطلاعنا على الفرص المتوفرة حسب خبرتكم لكي نستفيد منها
اتمنى ان تنشر الفرص قبل وقت كافي لكي تعم الفائدة 
هذا مع الشكر الجزيل لجهودكم في مساعدة اخوانكم واخواتكم 
تقبلوا تحياتي  /CENTER]

----------


## buaziz733

اخبار على الباوند الساعة 11:30 بتوقيت السعودية
فرصة للذين يتاجرون بالـ الاوامر المعلقة قبل اوقات الاخبار الهامة 
ايضا للذين لديهم صفقات على الباوند يجب اخذ الاحتياط لكي ان عكس السوق عليهم يكونون بامان 
دمتم جميعا بالف خير
تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

مشكورين على المتابعة  
نشتري الاصفر الآن 1225 ستوب 1217 هدف 1237 - 1246 بإذن الله

----------


## الزيرو

> مشكورين على المتابعة  
> نشتري الاصفر الآن 1225 ستوب 1217 هدف 1237 - 1246 بإذن الله

 1237 هدف مضمون بإذن المولى عز وجل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> مشكورين على المتابعة  
> نشتري الاصفر الآن 1225 ستوب 1217 هدف 1237 - 1246 بإذن الله

 
الان 1232 نغلق ربح 75 نقطة والحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

كلاكيت ثالث مرة نشتري الاصفر الان 
1229 
ستوب 50 هدف 75 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> كلاكيت ثالث مرة نشتري الاصفر الان 
> 1229 
> ستوب 50 هدف 75 باذن الله

 
نغلق تعادل وندخل بيع 1229 ستوب 1236 هدف 1215 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نغلق تعادل وندخل بيع 1229 ستوب 1236 هدف 1215 باذن الله

 
مبروك الارباح 
نخفض الستوب الى 1232

----------


## الأرستقراطي

كسر الوتد يأخذنا للهدف باذن الله

----------


## mohammedgaber

> كسر الوتد يأخذنا للهدف باذن الله

 اعتقد انه مثلث يا صديقي وليس وتد - ولا انت ايه رايك ؟

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اعتقد انه مثلث يا صديقي وليس وتد - ولا انت ايه رايك ؟

  
ممكن يا صديقي لكني افترضته وتد لوجود خمس موجات abcde 
كل الشكر على التصحيح

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اذا الشعب يوما أراد الحياة 
فلا بد ان يستجيب البقر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الان 75+ نقطة 
نغلق والحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

فيه متابعين ولاّ نعرض الديوانية للتقبيل ؟  
للاخوة العرب : التقبيل لا يعني البوس هههه 
يعني خلو رجل

----------


## bilalmhd

يعطيك الف عافية  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> يعطيك الف عافية  
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 
توصية خاصة برسلها لك مخصوص

----------


## الأرستقراطي

يجي واحد داخل من موبايل والنت تعبان وحسابه 10 $ ويبغى يناطح

----------


## buaziz733

لاتقبل الديوانية للتقبيل 
يكفيك اخي الفاضل دعوة صادقة بظهر الغيب 
يكون لها صدى وتأثير على مجرى حياتك وحياة احبتك
لاتدع اليأس يتمكن منك وثابر واجتهد  
اسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> لاتقبل الديوانية للتقبيل 
> يكفيك اخي الفاضل دعوة صادقة بظهر الغيب 
> يكون لها صدى وتأثير على مجرى حياتك وحياة احبتك
> لاتدع اليأس يتمكن منك وثابر واجتهد  
> اسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد

  
مشكور يا غالي على دعواتك الطيبة ولك مثلها باذن الله 
نشتري الذهب الان 1223 
ستوب 1218 هدف 1237

----------


## WALEED1272

لا لا لا وش تقبيله الله يهديك ,  
معك ياذيب

----------


## WALEED1272

بعد 3 مليون مشاهدات تجي تقبل

----------


## mahmoud_ghith

متابع .,

----------


## الأرستقراطي

مشكورين يا اخوة  
الذهب الان 1218 
نشتري بستوب 50 نقطة وهدف مفتوح الى اخر الحفلة 
حفلة الفدرالي تبدا بعد 50 دقيقة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الان 1221.50  
نرفع الستوب الى 20 فقط اي 1216

----------


## alskndry

الذهب وصل لمستويات متدنية جدا واوافقك فى عمليات الشراء من هذه المنقطة جيدة جدا  
ومهما هبط ان شاء الله صاعد  
تحياتى اخى الحبيب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الذهب وصل لمستويات متدنية جدا واوافقك فى عمليات الشراء من هذه المنقطة جيدة جدا  
> ومهما هبط ان شاء الله صاعد  
> تحياتى اخى الحبيب

 
للأسف يابوصلاح راسلت الجني قبل قليل وابلغني انه امر الذهب بالهبوط 
صعب اصدقك واكذب الجني  ههههه 
كل الاحترام

----------


## mohammedgaber

ما زال الاتجاه الهابط مستمر - ما لم يتم كسر المنطقة 1235-1238

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ما زال الاتجاه الهابط مستمر - ما لم يتم كسر المنطقة 1235-1238

  
صحيح ابوجابر 
النظرة كانت بيع وانا تجاهلت التحليل الاساسي   

> كسر الوتد يأخذنا للهدف باذن الله     الملف المرفق 498072

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو وسيناريو متوقع  مثل سيناريو الذهب  
نبيع ماركت

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اخبار الدولار سلبية 
نغلق ربح 15 نقطة والحمد لله

----------


## ahmed321

> نبدا في عرض  سلسلة رواية ( يوميات مضارب )  وهي الرواية الاجمل والارقى في خفايا وعالم اسواق المال 
> والتي تتحدث عن قصة نجاح وفشل اعظم مضارب في التاريخ وهو ( جيسي ليفرمور )  والتي دوّنها ووثقها  صحفي امريكي قبل 100 عام تقريبا  
> انصح جدا بمتابعة الفيديوهات والترجمة بصوت الاستاذ الرائع / راكان العجمي والذي اضفى على الرواية طابعه الخاص باللهجة الكويتية الجميلة المحببة للقلب  
> الحلقات عددها 27 حلقة ومدة كل حلقة ما بين 20 - 30 دقيقة   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHk2...lUP5PA59oXuOnH

 لوسمحت هل يوجد كتاب ملخص لتلك الروايه مثل كتاب جون ميرفى له ملخص

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> لوسمحت هل يوجد كتاب ملخص لتلك الروايه مثل كتاب جون ميرفى له ملخص

 
لا علم لدي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

توصية للمغامرين والمتحفظين 
المغامرين دخول شراء  الان 1211  ستوب 1203 
المتحفظين تعليق امر شراء بعد اختراق 1221 والستوب تحت شمعة الاختراق 
بشرط ان تكون ليموزين وليست شمعة جُهد

----------


## الأرستقراطي

تحديث

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اول الاهداف 1231 والثاني باذن الله 1245  
بالتوفيق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نغلق الصفقة بربح 15 ن

----------


## الأرستقراطي

عبث ترمب بالأسواق مستمر 
اظن ان الرجل جمع المليارات من جيوب المتداولين بسبب  تدخله وتصريحاته 
ارزاق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> توصية للمغامرين والمتحفظين 
> المغامرين دخول شراء  الان 1211  ستوب 1203 
> المتحفظين تعليق امر شراء بعد اختراق 1221 والستوب تحت شمعة الاختراق 
> بشرط ان تكون ليموزين وليست شمعة جُهد  الملف المرفق 498542

  
مثل ما توقعت كان الدخول للمتحفظين بعد اختراق 1221 والتي عجز عنها 
دخولنا كمضاربة بحته وخرجت بربح 15 نقطة والذهب دحدر بعدها رغم الأزمات والمشاكل العالمية والاقتصادية 
درس للمحللين الاساسيين   
الذهب متجه الى 1170 ثم ***

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> عبث ترمب بالأسواق مستمر 
> اظن ان الرجل جمع المليارات من جيوب المتداولين بسبب  تدخله وتصريحاته 
> ارزاق

 
ترمب يعطي البقية من زعماء العالم درسا عن كيفية ضرب اقتصاد تركيا 
العصى لمن عصى

----------


## الأرستقراطي

لو صعد الذهب سيخرج المحلل الاساسي ويقول ان الأزمات هي السبب وان الذهب ملاذ آمن 
لو هبط سيقول حتى الذهب لم يعد آمنا وسبب الهبوط قوة الدولار والأزمات 
خرطي

----------


## hussein222

ترمب ملياردير قبل ان يكون رئيسا .

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ترمب ملياردير قبل ان يكون رئيسا .

 
الحين صار ترليونير

----------


## hussein222

> مثل ما توقعت كان الدخول للمتحفظين بعد اختراق 1221 والتي عجز عنها 
> دخولنا كمضاربة بحته وخرجت بربح 15 نقطة والذهب دحدر بعدها رغم الأزمات والمشاكل العالمية والاقتصادية 
> درس للمحللين الاساسيين   
> الذهب متجه الى 1170 ثم ***

 متجه الي 1171.96  غصبا عنه والسبب 23 سنت كانت بالسالب وال  23  سنت السالبة لها معني في أسواق العالم .

----------


## hussein222

الله سبحانه وتعالي يعطي الدنيا من يحب ومن لايحب  ,  اما الآخرة فيعطيها من يحب .

----------


## hussein222

النفط نزول والسبب 6  سنت بالسالب .

----------


## nonomoon

> مشكورين يا اخوة  
> الذهب الان 1218 
> نشتري بستوب 50 نقطة وهدف مفتوح الى اخر الحفلة 
> حفلة الفدرالي تبدا بعد 50 دقيقة

 الذهب كان قبل هبوطه عاطينى مستهدف رياضى عند 960 دولار ولما رفعت توصيه بيعه من بدايه الهبوط حطيط مستهدف مستخرج من الفيبوناتشى 
اصبر عليه شويه ما تستعجلش فى شراه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الذهب كان قبل هبوطه عاطينى مستهدف رياضى عند 960 دولار ولما رفعت توصيه بيعه من بدايه الهبوط حطيط مستهدف مستخرج من الفيبوناتشى 
> اصبر عليه شويه ما تستعجلش فى شراه

 
مين جاب سيرة الشراء ؟ التوصية قديمة وكتبت بعدها عشرات التوصيات 
ركز يا عم الحج نونو  :Cry Smile:

----------


## saidsweety

متابع

----------


## الأرستقراطي

كل عام والجميع بخير 
نبيع اليورو دولار ماكت 1.1530  هدف 100 نقطة باذن الله ستوب 30

----------


## hussein222

وانت بخير ,,,,,,,,,
لاتبيع اليورو سيضرب الاستب  , اشتري او اتركه في حاله ياصديقي .

----------


## buaziz733

كل عام وانتم جميعا بالف خير 
تقبلوا تحياتي واحترامي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> كل عام وانتم جميعا بالف خير 
> تقبلوا تحياتي واحترامي

 
كل عام وانت بخير وصحة وسلامة
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> وانت بخير ,,,,,,,,,
> لاتبيع اليورو سيضرب الاستب  , اشتري او اتركه في حاله ياصديقي .

 
كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> كل عام والجميع بخير 
> نبيع اليورو دولار ماكت 1.1530  هدف 100 نقطة باذن الله ستوب 30

 التوصية لم تعكس سوى 9 نقاط حتى الآن والحمد لله 
نعدل اول هدف الى 1.1460

----------


## hussein222

الذهب للخميس بيع من 1195 او 1194.5 وانزل معاه .

----------


## hussein222

انتظروا النفط اليوم عند 66.40 واقل .

----------


## hussein222

اليورو اليوم الخميس 1517 عند كسرها امسك البيع ولا تفرط فيه , عدم كسرها اخرج من البيع لانه سيرتد الي الاعلي وممكن يعمل هايات جديدة .

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الذهب للخميس بيع من 1195 او 1194.5 وانزل معاه .

 الله يوفقك يا غالي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

1.1570 سعر اليورو ماركت 
نبيع بستوب 75 نقطة وهدف 100+ باذن الله 
نخفض الستوب بعد كسر + اغلاق 1.1540

----------


## aboalwaleedabed

> 1.1570 سعر اليورو ماركت 
> نبيع بستوب 75 نقطة وهدف 100+ باذن الله 
> نخفض الستوب بعد كسر + اغلاق 1.1540

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
صفقة قوية

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> صفقة قوية

 
تسلم ابوالوليد وعيدك مبارك 
تتوقع نكسر القاع ولا ما نكسر ؟

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> 1.1570 سعر اليورو ماركت 
> نبيع بستوب 75 نقطة وهدف 100+ باذن الله 
> نخفض الستوب بعد كسر + اغلاق 1.1540

  
اليورو محصور بين مستوى 1600 من اعلى و 1540 من اسفل 
انا لا اضع توصية عائمة وان هبط قلت اني حددت المستويات 
التوصية واضحة ولازلنا مع البيع 
نخفض الستوب الى 1610

----------


## aboalwaleedabed

> تسلم ابوالوليد وعيدك مبارك 
> تتوقع نكسر القاع ولا ما نكسر ؟

 غالبا نعم بشرط تثبيت هاي الاسبوع
ان اخترق الهاي انا شخصيا سابتعد عنه فترة حتى يتضح الاتجاه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> غالبا نعم بشرط تثبيت هاي الاسبوع
> ان اخترق الهاي انا شخصيا سابتعد عنه فترة حتى يتضح الاتجاه

 
اتوقع صعب نكسر القاع 
نهبط 100 - 150  نقطة ثم نرتد

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الهدف على الشارت 
نخرج قبله ب 10 - 15 نقطة باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

خبر عاجل الآن  
ترمب : اسواق المال ستنهار اذا تم عزلي من منصبي 
الخوف من قاب طاير سرعته 200 كلم / ساعة 
احذروا العمل دون ستوب

----------


## hussein222

اليورو اليوم الجمعة سيرتد الي ال 1600 وربما نشاهد 1670 اليوم .

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> 1.1570 سعر اليورو ماركت 
> نبيع بستوب 75 نقطة وهدف 100+ باذن الله 
> نخفض الستوب بعد كسر + اغلاق 1.1540

 
نغلق تعادل بخسارة السبريد

----------


## mohamedtayeb

السلام عليكم
اعتقد اليور اليوم هابط امس كون شمعه ابتلاعية علي فريم اليومي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> السلام عليكم
> اعتقد اليور اليوم هابط امس كون شمعه ابتلاعية علي فريم اليومي

 
كلام معقول وشارت جميل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

ما يخرّب الموضوع بصراحة الا السواليف 
اقصد السواليف بدون شارت  
نعود للبيع . من 1.1560  *رجاء اللي عنده توصية يا يرفقها بشارت نتناقش فيها او يكتفي بالمتابعة*

----------


## مسترهدف

صدقت ابو طلال الذي يمتلك حجة يتكلم ويرفق شارته

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> صدقت ابو طلال الذي يمتلك حجة يتكلم ويرفق شارته

 
صحيح ابوعطار احنا محللين فنيين والشارت هو الفيصل والحكم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ما يخرّب الموضوع بصراحة الا السواليف 
> اقصد السواليف بدون شارت  
> نعود للبيع . من 1.1560  *رجاء اللي عنده توصية يا يرفقها بشارت نتناقش فيها او يكتفي بالمتابعة*

 
لو اغلقنا فوق 1580 نغلق وندخل شراء

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نغلق البيع خسارة 15 نقطة وندخل شراء استباقي

----------


## mohamedtayeb

> نغلق البيع خسارة 15 نقطة وندخل شراء استباقي

 بالتوفيق يا ابوطلال

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بالتوفيق يا ابوطلال

 
تسلم اخوي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اللعبة تقول الكل يخسر  
نشوف سعر اليورو الساعة 5 توقيت السعودية كم يكون 
المفترض فوق 1600 حتى لو نقطة واحدة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

1635 الان  
نغلق ومبروك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

1610 نعيد الشراء ستوب 35 ن 
بالتوفيق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نغلق البيع خسارة 15 نقطة وندخل شراء استباقي

  
احنا نمشي خلف الشارت وحسب ما يحدد لنا 
التمسك بمركز خاسر راح يخسرنا اكثر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الان 1635 نغلق مرة اخرى 
مبروك

----------


## KARKOR

> احنا نمشي خلف الشارت وحسب ما يحدد لنا 
> التمسك بمركز خاسر راح يخسرنا اكثر     الملف المرفق 499260

 
استاذ

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> استاذ

  
العناد ما ينفع مع السوق يا استاذي 
لما تحس ان السوق قلب اقلب معاه 
نظام السعر غصب عن خشمه يروح لكذا ما ينفع

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

> العناد ما ينفع مع السوق يا استاذي 
> لما تحس ان السوق قلب اقلب معاه 
> نظام السعر غصب عن خشمه يروح لكذا ما ينفع

  ما شاء الله عليك أستاذنا أبو طلال 
كلام سليم 
معلم من يوم يومك 
و متابعين للمساتك الفنية الراقية من بعيد لبعيد و كل عام و أنتم بخير

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ما شاء الله عليك أستاذنا أبو طلال 
> كلام سليم 
> معلم من يوم يومك 
> و متابعين للمساتك الفنية الراقية من بعيد لبعيد و كل عام و أنتم بخير

  
تسلم  استاذي الكريم  ويشرفني متابعتك 
كل عام وانت بألف خير

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اللعبة تقول الكل يخسر  
> نشوف سعر اليورو الساعة 5 توقيت السعودية كم يكون 
> المفترض فوق 1600 حتى لو نقطة واحدة     الملف المرفق 499251

 
الساعة 05:01  طار اليورو فوق 1600 
طحن على مستوى عالي =  2  مليار  يورو

----------


## طاغور

> احنا نمشي خلف الشارت وحسب ما يحدد لنا 
> التمسك بمركز خاسر راح يخسرنا اكثر     الملف المرفق 499260

 ماشاء الله عليك ... 
فلسفتك جميلة وواقعية .. وهذا ما يحتاجه السوق ...
" اتخاذ القرار " ومجاراة السوق والمستجدات افضل الف مرة من التمسك بمراكز لم يحترمها السعر ..
وتقريبا هذه ميزة المحترفين ... 
ثانيا اهنيك على طريقتك في المتاجرة .. ترند ودعوم ومقاومات ... سهل ممتنع ... 
موفق ... ودربك اخضر دائما ...

----------


## caty

موضوع جميل يوضح لنا ان البساطة والمرونة في التداول مع ادارة راس المال هي خلاصة التداول في اسواق المال

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ماشاء الله عليك ... 
> فلسفتك جميلة وواقعية .. وهذا ما يحتاجه السوق ...
> " اتخاذ القرار " ومجاراة السوق والمستجدات افضل الف مرة من التمسك بمراكز لم يحترمها السعر ..
> وتقريبا هذه ميزة المحترفين ... 
> ثانيا اهنيك على طريقتك في المتاجرة .. ترند ودعوم ومقاومات ... سهل ممتنع ... 
> موفق ... ودربك اخضر دائما ...

 
تسلم يا غالي وبعض مما عندكم 
المنتدى ما شاء الله مستوى التحدي فيه عالي لوجود هامات كبيرة  
منهم نتعلم ونستفيد 
اكرر شكري

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> موضوع جميل يوضح لنا ان البساطة والمرونة في التداول مع ادارة راس المال هي خلاصة التداول في اسواق المال

 
المرونة والانضباط !! معادلة صعبة بصراحة 
بعض المتداولين يصبر حتى يخرج بأقل خسارة  او بالتعادل وبعضهم يدخل تبريد لا ينتهي والبعض يدخل هدج 
لكن الصحيح : اذا الصفقة مريضة او مشكوك فيها تخلّ عنها 
الخسارة البسيطة سهل جدا تعويضها باذن الله 
كل الشكر

----------


## mohammedgaber

تحية كبيرة على عمق النظرة للشارت لاستاذ الكلاسيكي  :015:  
بمناسبة الكلاسيكي ما رايك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

صفقة دخلتها ولم اضعها لأني لا احب تشتيت المتابعين بأكثر من صفقة او زوج 
انشرها من باب الفائدة والتعلم والنقاش لمن يحب 
خلوها سهلة وهي تسهل باذن الله  
نفس سيناريو اليورو اليوم

----------


## mohammedgaber

> المرونة والانضباط !! معادلة صعبة بصراحة 
> بعض المتداولين يصبر حتى يخرج بأقل خسارة  او بالتعادل وبعضهم يدخل تبريد لا ينتهي والبعض يدخل هدج  لكن الصحيح : اذا الصفقة مريضة او مشكوك فيها تخلّ عنها 
> الخسارة البسيطة سهل جدا تعويضها باذن الله  
> كل الشكر

 قناعة شخصية كبيرة عندي بهذا الكلام - حتى اختصرتها في توقيعي منذ فترة    :Asvc:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> تحية كبيرة على عمق النظرة للشارت لاستاذ الكلاسيكي  
> بمناسبة الكلاسيكي ما رايك

  
حبيب قلبي ابوجابر  
انت مدرسة ما شاء الله ومنك نتعلم لكن لي تحفظ على شارتك 
الموجة الهابطة انتهت في 5 وبالتحديد عند فايبو 161 بالمللي  
المثلث انتهى مفعوله بالوصول للهدف  
حاليا مع صمود فايبو 38 من الموجة 3 - 4 عند 1639 اتوقع ان نهبط في موجة B 
وهذا سبب خروجي مع كل ارتفاع 
لكني لن ابيع الا بعد ظهور اشارة بيع لأن الشارت هو من يحدد لي هل الموجة ممتده او منتهية 
اتوقع مع كسر 1580 يبدأ البيع فقط 
وبهدف لا يتجاوز 100 نقطة 
لا اظن ان نرى قاع جديد لليورو والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

هنا فككنا الموجة 4 الى خمس موجات abcde  
الضلع 3 - 4 = الموجة 5 
مفعول الملث انتهى ولا استبعد الهبوط بصمود 1640 
باقي رجل تحت B لازم تركب قبل الصعود الى 1.2000  لكن نتأكد وين تنتهي A اولا    الملف المرفق 499272

----------


## mohammedgaber

> حبيب قلبي ابوجابر  
> انت مدرسة ما شاء الله ومنك نتعلم لكن لي تحفظ على شارتك 
> الموجة الهابطة انتهت في 5 وبالتحديد عند فايبو 161 بالمللي  
> المثلث انتهى مفعوله بالوصول للهدف  
> حاليا مع صمود فايبو 38 من الموجة 3 - 4 عند 1639 اتوقع ان نهبط في موجة B 
> وهذا سبب خروجي مع كل ارتفاع 
> لكني لن ابيع الا بعد ظهور اشارة بيع لأن الشارت هو من يحدد لي هل الموجة ممتده او منتهية 
> اتوقع مع كسر 1580 يبدأ البيع فقط 
> وبهدف لا يتجاوز 100 نقطة 
> لا اظن ان نرى قاع جديد لليورو والله اعلى واعلم

 تحليل منطقي ولا اروع من ابو طلال مدرسة الكلاسيكي واللي دايما بيفكر بسلاسة وبساطة  
نتفق معا في احتمالية انتهاء صلاحية المثلث لكن الشارت الثاني يدعم احتمالية اعادة تفعيل المثلث من جديد  
كل التحية ليك اخي الأكبر ابو طلال مع دعواتي بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

للأسف ما عندي ادوات رسم محترمة لكن واضح عندنا كوب وعروة يتوافق مع راس وكتفين مقلوب 
اغلاق الليلة فوق 1622 يعني ان النموذج تفعل واشتغل باختراق الكتف الايمن وعروة الكوب 
ياليت احد عنده ادوات يضبط لنا الكوب والعروة  الملف المرفق 499273

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> تحليل منطقي ولا اروع من ابو طلال مدرسة الكلاسيكي واللي دايما بيفكر بسلاسة وبساطة  
> نتفق معا في احتمالية انتهاء صلاحية المثلث لكن الشارت الثاني يدعم احتمالية اعادة تفعيل المثلث من جديد  
> كل التحية ليك اخي الأكبر ابو طلال مع دعواتي بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

  
عيني عليك باردة ابوجابر وانا من اشد المعجبين بطريقتك واخلاقك 
اتمنى لك التوفيق في صفقتك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

بالاجازة اركب برنامج سانقيت واضبط لكم كوب وعروة بالخمسينة  :013:   
عمار يا مصر  :Icon26:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

كوب وعروة + راس وكتفين مقلوب يستهدف 1.1932  
نشتري (( عقد صغير )) من 1.1622  ويوم الاثنين نزيد العقد مع اي اغلاق ساعة فوق 1.1640  
ستوب 50 هدف مفتوح باذن الله 
اتوقع قاب آب مع بداية الاسبوع  القادم

----------


## hussein222

اليورو الاثنين القادم (تذبذب)  وهو اقرب الي النزول كتصحيح  
السبب (ان 2  و  3  يختلفان  عن 1  وليسوا متساويان مع 1)    
الباوند ستكون حركته اقوي من اليورو والسبب (ان 2  و  3 متساويان مع  1).

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو الاثنين القادم (تذبذب)  وهو اقرب الي النزول كتصحيح  
> السبب (ان 2  و  3  يختلفان  عن 1  وليسوا متساويان مع 1)    
> الباوند ستكون حركته اقوي من اليورو والسبب (ان 2  و  3 متساويان مع  1).

 
ما فهمت شي اخوي حسين 
وين 1 و 2 ؟ وين الشارت لو تكرمت ؟ 
رجاء اي توصية مرحب بها *بشرط* مدعومة بشارت 
تحياتي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> للأسف ما عندي ادوات رسم محترمة لكن واضح عندنا كوب وعروة يتوافق مع راس وكتفين مقلوب 
> اغلاق الليلة فوق 1622 يعني ان النموذج تفعل واشتغل باختراق الكتف الايمن وعروة الكوب 
> ياليت احد عنده ادوات يضبط لنا الكوب والعروة  الملف المرفق 499273

  
الاغلاق تم بين 1619 - 1621 حسب المنصة والشركة 
اغلاق ليس نموذجي 100 %  لكنه مقبول والنظرة لازالت شرائية  
تفعيل الكوب والعروة يبدأ باغلاق شمعة ساعة فوق 1622 و تفعيل الراس والكتفين مع اغلاق فوق خط العنق 1628 ساعة 
الاهداف شمالية جدا 
لازلت اتوقع قاب UP 30+ يوم الاحد مع افتتاح الاسواق والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## hussein222

اليورو له زبارة الي  1550 ويفضل البيع مع الافتتاح وان حصل فجوةعلوية  ,  فجوة سفلية هنا يختلف الوضع (ويكون شراء) شرط الفجوة السفلية تكون 10 نقاط واكثر .

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو له زبارة الي  1550 ويفضل البيع مع الافتتاح وان حصل فجوةعلوية  ,  فجوة سفلية هنا يختلف الوضع (ويكون شراء) شرط الفجوة السفلية تكون 10 نقاط واكثر .

  
اكرر للمرة الالف 
مدري كيف افهّمك   

> رجاء اي توصية مرحب بها *بشرط مدعومة بشارت  *

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الاغلاق تم بين 1619 - 1621 حسب المنصة والشركة 
> اغلاق ليس نموذجي 100 %  لكنه مقبول والنظرة لازالت شرائية  
> تفعيل الكوب والعروة يبدأ باغلاق شمعة ساعة فوق 1622 و تفعيل الراس والكتفين مع اغلاق فوق خط العنق 1628 ساعة 
> الاهداف شمالية جدا 
> لازلت اتوقع قاب UP 30+ يوم الاحد مع افتتاح الاسواق والله اعلى واعلم

 
اغلقنا شمعة ساعة فوق 1622 و 1628 
ندخل تعزيز 1620 عقد ثاني

----------


## hussein222

> اغلقنا شمعة ساعة فوق 1622 و 1628 
> ندخل تعزيز 1620 عقد ثاني

 ماهكذا يحلًل الفوركس , والشراء التعزيزي خطأ  100000000% لليوم فقط .

----------


## الأرستقراطي

سيناريو اليورو هذا الاسبوع باذن الله

----------


## مسترهدف

تم الدخول بالتوفيق

----------


## أبو نـاصر

كنت احسب انك مركز على الذهب  
ففاتني الكثير من الفوائد في موضوعك   
----
اليورو باوند أقرب مقاومة قدامه 75 نقطة من سعره الحالي 
منطقة بدون مقاومات الان

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> تم الدخول بالتوفيق

 
الستوب اصبح 1590  
بالتوفيق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> كنت احسب انك مركز على الذهب  
> ففاتني الكثير من الفوائد في موضوعك   
> ----
> اليورو باوند أقرب مقاومة قدامه 75 نقطة من سعره الحالي 
> منطقة بدون مقاومات الان

 
نبي شارت الله يسعدك ابوناصر 
تحياتي

----------


## أبو نـاصر

توقعت الطلب  
ما فيه مقاومات يعني  شارت فاضي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> توقعت الطلب  
> ما فيه مقاومات يعني  شارت فاضي

 
خلاص نخلي التوصيات بدون شارت 
اسهل واسرع 
اللي عنده شي يطرحه

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> خلاص نخلي التوصيات بدون شارت 
> اسهل واسرع 
> اللي عنده شي يطرحه

 تفضل ولا تزعل  
هذا تنبيه وليست توصية  
لا يوجد مقاومات داخل المستطيل    
---- 
همسة الدولار انديكس وصل دعمي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> تفضل ولا تزعل  
> هذا تنبيه وليست توصية  
> لا يوجد مقاومات داخل المستطيل    
> ---- 
> همسة الدولار انديكس وصل دعمي

 
مهيب سالفة زعل اخوي الكبير ابوناصر 
بس سالفة اقناع   
اتفق معك باليورو باوند واختلف بالدولار  
راح يكسر اي دعم يقابله  
الدولار خلاص باي باي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نموذج العلم مستمر  
مبروك لمن دخل واستفاد      
شارت تعليمي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نغلق اول عقد ربح 50 والحمد لله 
اقرب هدف للعقد الثاني  1700 
ثم ننتظر التصحيح

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الان 1690 
اليورو راح يصعد لكني اكتفي وانتظر التصحيح  
الحمد لله

----------


## still_dreaming

مرحبًا أخي
ما رأيك والأخوة ببيع AUDJPY عند 81.700 وهدف 81.300 هل تنصحون بدخول الصفقة؟

----------


## السَّبْرُ

> الان 1690 
> اليورو راح يصعد لكني اكتفي وانتظر التصحيح  
> الحمد لله

 يسعد مساك ابوطلال عيني عليك باردة اعرف ان قرار خروجك غير مستند بتحليل فني ولا  شارت ولكنك تملك غريزة ذات جودة عالية أنقذتك أكثر من مرة راح أسميك Instinct trader قدرة عالية على الهروب في الوقت المناسب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> يسعد مساك ابوطلال عيني عليك باردة اعرف ان قرار خروجك غير مستند بتحليل فني ولا  شارت ولكنك تملك غريزة ذات جودة عالية أنقذتك أكثر من مرة راح أسميك Instinct trader قدرة عالية على الهروب في الوقت المناسب

   
تسلم يا غالي ويارب اكون عند حظن الظن 
راح اشرح سبب الهروب الكبير هههه 
اليورو تجاوز مقاومة 1622 - 1628 واغلق ساعة فوقها واعلى سعر وصل له 1638 
بعدها عكس ودخلت تبريد من 1620 وهبط 50 نقطة تقريبا وتمسكت بمراكزي  
بعدها صعد 100 نقطة 
لو اليورو لم يهبط وصعد مباشرة  كنا سنخترق 1750 بالراحة 
هبوطه اقلقني وخلاني اوزع الخروج  
لكن النظرة الاساسية لم تتغير وانا ابحث عن تصحيحات واعادة دخول 
كل الشكر مرة اخرى ياغالي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

ننتظر الاختراق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ننتظر الاختراق

 
تم الاختراق نشتري ماركت 975

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو اتوقع انحصاره بين 1630 - 1710 حتى نهاية الاسبوع  
والله اعلم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> تم الاختراق نشتري ماركت 975

 
الستوب 935

----------


## Misho88

> اليورو اتوقع انحصاره بين 1630 - 1710 حتى نهاية الاسبوع  
> والله اعلم

 انا للحين ما سكرت البيع حقي مخلي الستوب على نفس المكان 1.1750 
انتظره ينزل علشان اسكر البيع باقل ربح او اقل خساره و اقلب شراء. 
أتمنى ينزل تحت 1.1550  يكون صحح 50% فيبوناشي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> انا للحين ما سكرت البيع حقي مخلي الستوب على نفس المكان 1.1750 
> انتظره ينزل علشان اسكر البيع باقل ربح او اقل خساره و اقلب شراء. 
> أتمنى ينزل تحت 1.1550  يكون صحح 50% فيبوناشي

 
الله يوفقك اخوي ولا يخسّرك ولا اي مسلم 
البيع خطر جدا

----------


## الأرستقراطي

النيوزلندي - كندي الان 8665 
شراء ستوب 10 نقاط فقط

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو وصل 1729 
ممكن يريّح هنا شوي ويصحح 
نبيع الان 1723 وقف 1760  هدف 75

----------


## الأرستقراطي

بعد 10 دقائق يصدر خبر ثقة المستهلك 
السوق والدولار  محتاج تصحيح 
هذا يعني ان الخبر راح يصدر ايجابي للدولار والله اعلم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بعد 10 دقائق يصدر خبر ثقة المستهلك 
> السوق والدولار  محتاج تصحيح 
> هذا يعني ان الخبر راح يصدر ايجابي للدولار والله اعلم

 
صدر الخبر ايجابي  
شغل يهود حسبي الله عليهم ههههه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> النيوزلندي - كندي الان 8665 
> شراء ستوب 10 نقاط فقط

 
نغلق ربح 5 ن والحمد لله 
نركز على اليورو فقط 
اللي يحب يستمر ما عنده مشكلة لن الزوج صاعد باذن الله والستوب 10 نقاط فقط

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو وصل 1729 
> ممكن يريّح هنا شوي ويصحح 
> نبيع الان 1723 وقف 1760  هدف 75

 
نخفض الستوب الى 20 نقطة فقط 
ما يستاهل اكثر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> النيوزلندي - كندي الان 8665 
> شراء ستوب 10 نقاط فقط

 
10 نقاط منها 4 سبريد وصمدت والحمد لله 
مبروك لمن استفاد 
انا خرجت بدري  
الاسترالي نيوزلندي ضرب ستوب 35

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو وصل 1729 
> ممكن يريّح هنا شوي ويصحح 
> نبيع الان 1723 وقف 1760  هدف 75

  
نغلق الان 1672 ربح 50 والحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو 1690 الان 
نبيع ستوب 25 نقطة فقط

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو ضرب ستوب 25 لكن لا تغيير على النظرة البيعية حتى الان  
نبيع 1695 ستوب 50 نقطة هدف 100 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو ضرب ستوب 25 لكن لا تغيير على النظرة البيعية حتى الان  
> نبيع 1695 ستوب 50 نقطة هدف 100 باذن الله

 نخفض الستوب الى 25 نقطة فقط 
ما يستاهل اكثر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

لأني احترم الشارت والرؤية الفنية اضع سبب الدخول بالبيع 
دايفي + انحسار بالزخم 
الاهداف على الشارت

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو ضرب ستوب 25 لكن لا تغيير على النظرة البيعية حتى الان  
> نبيع 1695 ستوب 50 نقطة هدف 100 باذن الله

 
تغلق ربح 45 ن والحمد لله

----------


## mohammedgaber

> تغلق ربح 45 ن والحمد لله

 اكثر ما يعجبني هو حجم الاستوب بالقياس بالاهداف - ريشو ممتاز  
الف مبروك ابو طلال

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اكثر ما يعجبني هو حجم الاستوب بالقياس بالاهداف - ريشو ممتاز  
> الف مبروك ابو طلال

  
تسلم يا صديقي 
لازلت اتوقع هبوط اكثر لكن الموجة على وشك تنتهي وممكن يكون مصيدة للبائعين 
المفترض ان نغلق غدا الجمعة فوق 1700 والله اعلم 
انا صديق الشارت هو من يقول متى ادخل ومتى اخرج

----------


## الأرستقراطي

لما  الواحد يصاب بانفلونزا ويروح للطبيب 
لازم الطبيب يشيل السماعة ويسمع دقات القلب وحشرجة الصدر ويضع الملعقة بالفم كي يشاهد البلعوم والحنجرة 
لا يمكن ان يقول الطبيب انت عندك كذا وامشي يا ابني 
لازم يستخدم ادواته حتى لو جاله 1000 مريض باليوم بنفس المرض 
كذلك المحلل الفني لازم يشوف الشارت ثم يقرر

----------


## mohammedgaber

> تسلم يا صديقي 
> لازلت اتوقع هبوط اكثر لكن الموجة على وشك تنتهي وممكن يكون مصيدة للبائعين 
> المفترض ان نغلق غدا الجمعة فوق 1700 والله اعلم 
> انا صديق الشارت هو من يقول متى ادخل ومتى اخرج

  اضف الى ذلك مقاومة مخترقة يختبرها السعر حاليا - بديهيا الرأي الأمثل هو الصعود حسب قوانين الدعوم والمقاومات 
ولكن مع كسرها تزداد احتمالات الهبوط خاصة مع فشل القمة الثانية تجاوز القمة الأولى

----------


## A.AdelFx

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأرستقراطي
					  لأني احترم الشارت والرؤية الفنية اضع سبب الدخول بالبيع 
دايفي + انحسار بالزخم 
الاهداف على الشارت  الملف المرفق 499590   هذه كانت نظرتي لليورو/دولار صباحا ..
 لكن لم أدخل بسبب وجودي بالعمل 
الحمد لله        
اتعلمت من حضرتك كتير من خلال المتابعه
موفق دائما أستاذي الفاضل*

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اضف الى ذلك مقاومة مخترقة يختبرها السعر حاليا - بديهيا الرأي الأمثل هو الصعود حسب قوانين الدعوم والمقاومات 
> ولكن مع كسرها تزداد احتمالات الهبوط خاصة مع فشل القمة الثانية تجاوز القمة الأولى

 
صحيح ابوجابر ننتظر تعامل السعر مع 1620 - 1635 ثم نقرر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> * 
> هذه كانت نظرتي لليورو/دولار صباحا ..
>  لكن لم أدخل بسبب وجودي بالعمل 
> الحمد لله  
> اتعلمت من حضرتك كتير من خلال المتابعه
> موفق دائما أستاذي الفاضل*

 
معوضة يا صديقي 
المهم ان نظرتك كانت صحيحة وسليمة 
لو انا مكانك اعلق الامر وانام 
--  
كلنا نتعلم من بعض  
والسوق ماله كبير استاذي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

هذا سبب خروجي من الشراء والدخول بيع 
انتظر التصحيح واشارة دخول واركب الموجة القادمة صعودا باذن الله باتجاه 1850  
الشارت من باب التعلم والاثراء

----------


## الأرستقراطي

1728 كانت نقطة مهمة اجباري ترد السعر للسبب السابق  فايبو ممتد 61 
ولأنها زاوية 360 تنتهي بها الموجة وتدخل في تصحيح اجباري

----------


## الأرستقراطي

ايضا على الفريم اليومي كانت 1728 فايبو 38 % 
اذا اخترقناها نلاحظ ان 1850 هي فايبو ممتد 100 وفايبو يومي 50  
اذن هي هدف قادم بعد انتهاء التصحيح  
الخلاصة : 1728 منطقة كلاستر ( لازم ) ترد السعر وهذا ما حصل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

دعوة للنقاش 
هل انتهى التصحيح ؟

----------


## Misho88

> دعوة للنقاش 
> هل انتهى التصحيح ؟

 لا اعتقد نحتاج كسر لمنطقه 1.1600 أولا ثم ندور منطقه نشتري فيها 
لحد الان الموجه التصحيحه لم تصحح حتى اقل قيمه فيبوناشي اللي هي 23.6% 
انا ارشح نطاق 1.1550 عند فيبوناشي 50%

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> كذلك المحلل الفني لازم يشوف الشارت ثم يقرر

 يالها من حكمة   :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> دعوة للنقاش 
> هل انتهى التصحيح ؟

 كتبت رد عن زوج ثاني اعتذر   
------
همسة اليوم اغلاق اسبوعي وشهري

----------


## A.AdelFx

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأرستقراطي
					  هذا سبب خروجي من الشراء والدخول بيع 
انتظر التصحيح واشارة دخول واركب الموجة القادمة صعودا باذن الله باتجاه 1850  
الشارت من باب التعلم والاثراء             المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأرستقراطي
					  ايضا على الفريم اليومي كانت 1728 فايبو 38 % 
اذا اخترقناها نلاحظ ان 1850 هي فايبو ممتد 100 وفايبو يومي 50  
اذن هي هدف قادم بعد انتهاء التصحيح  
الخلاصة : 1728 منطقة كلاستر ( لازم ) ترد السعر وهذا ما حصل      معلومات أكثر من ممتازه بجد استفدت منها كتير
ياريت جميع الأخوه زي حضرتك لو في صفقه او تحليل يشرح الأسباب عشان كلنا نتعلم من بعض .. متشكر جدا أستاذي الفاضل لتوضيح الأسباب        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأرستقراطي
					  دعوة للنقاش 
هل انتهى التصحيح ؟      خلال نظرتي المتواضعه السعر سوف يستكمل التصحيح لأسفل
وكمان لو حضرتك ملاحظ ان اخر موجه صاعده لم تسجل هاي أعلي من اخر موجه هابطه عشان كده نظرتي لسه هابطه لليورو دولار 
وسواء الهبوط الحالي تصحيح أو أستكمال ترند هابط لابد من أستغلال هذا الأتجاه الحالي ودخول صفقات
للدخول شراء علي فريم الاربع ساعات ان شاء الله
انا مستني نموذج Double Bottom مع وجود فوليوم
أو تكون قمه أعلي من قمه واعاده اختبارها
في صعود اليورو القادم عدم تكوين قمه جديده أو هاي أعلي من الموجه الحاليه سوف يؤكد نظره الهبوط وأستكمال الترند الهابط 
بالتوفيق أخي وأستاذي الأرستقراطي وجزاء الله خيرا*

----------


## A.AdelFx

* 
شارت الدولار زي ماهو واضح كان عنده منطقه 95 قام بأختراقها لأعلي في السابق ثم فشل في البقاء أعلي منها أو الأرتداد منها مره اخري
شمعه اليوم السابق صاعده وفوليوم عالي ولكن بها ظل علوي دليل علي وجود بيع
فـ الأحتمال القائم نزول السعر الي مستوي 94 وهو من رأيي مستوي مهم للدولار   
شارت اليورو اخر ثلاث شموع 
شمعه بن بار هابطه "اب ثرثت"
الشمعه التي تليها شمعه صاعده مدي ضيق بفوليوم عالي ولكن بدون نتيجه
الشمعه التي تليها شمعه بيعيه قويه بفوليوم عالي ايضا
الخلفيه هنا بيع لليورو ... ممكن السعر يطلع فوق يختبر وينزل تاني
وفي حاله اختراق السعر لأعلي دليل علي استكمال الصعود 
في هذه الحاله الصوره بالنسبالي ليست واضحه الأن
ممكن ان شاء الله الصوره تكتمل الاسبوع القادم لان النهارده اغلاق شهري وأسبوعي 
لو عند حضرتك اي تعليق أستاذي الفاضل ياريت تفيدني بيه 
وبشكر حضرتك علي مجهودك معنا لتوضيح وايصال المعلومه
في أمان الله ..*

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> تسلم يا صديقي 
> لازلت اتوقع هبوط اكثر لكن الموجة على وشك تنتهي وممكن يكون مصيدة للبائعين 
> المفترض ان نغلق غدا الجمعة فوق 1700 والله اعلم 
> انا صديق الشارت هو من يقول متى ادخل ومتى اخرج   الملف المرفق 499631

  
لي عودة للنقاش لكن كما ذكرت امس ان اليوم لدينا اغلاق شهري واسبوعي  والجماعة محتاجين اغلاق بين 1690 - 1700

----------


## الأرستقراطي

النقاش بالشارتات افضل بكثير من وضع توصية وامشي 
علمني الصيد ولا تعطني سمكة

----------


## KARKOR

> النقاش بالشارتات افضل بكثير من وضع توصية وامشي 
> علمني الصيد ولا تعطني سمكة

  :Big Grin: 
انا  انا ساضع شارت 
باذن الله الاسترالي الي صعود من السعر الحالي هدف من 80 -100 نقطة باذن الله
الي 7340 تقريبا  
السعر الحالي 7252 
بالتوفيق للكل واجعل استوبك من 40-50 نقطة ولا تزيد عن ذلك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> انا  انا ساضع شارت 
> باذن الله الاسترالي الي صعود من السعر الحالي هدف من 80 -100 نقطة باذن الله
> الي 7340 تقريبا  
> السعر الحالي 7252 
> بالتوفيق للكل واجعل استوبك من 40-50 نقطة ولا تزيد عن ذلك

 
التوصية جيدة اخ كركور ونعتمدها 
لي عودة للرد على الاخ عادل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> *   
> معلومات أكثر من ممتازه بجد استفدت منها كتير
> ياريت جميع الأخوه زي حضرتك لو في صفقه او تحليل يشرح الأسباب عشان كلنا نتعلم من بعض .. متشكر جدا أستاذي الفاضل لتوضيح الأسباب   
> خلال نظرتي المتواضعه السعر سوف يستكمل التصحيح لأسفل
> وكمان لو حضرتك ملاحظ ان اخر موجه صاعده لم تسجل هاي أعلي من اخر موجه هابطه عشان كده نظرتي لسه هابطه لليورو دولار 
> وسواء الهبوط الحالي تصحيح أو أستكمال ترند هابط لابد من أستغلال هذا الأتجاه الحالي ودخول صفقات
> للدخول شراء علي فريم الاربع ساعات ان شاء الله
> انا مستني نموذج Double Bottom مع وجود فوليوم
> أو تكون قمه أعلي من قمه واعاده اختبارها
> ...

 
حتى الان ارى نموذج علم استمراري واليورو ارتد 50 نقطة من قاع امس تقريبا 
لو كملها 70 نقطة معناته انتهى التصحيح وسنصعد اكثر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> * 
> شارت الدولار زي ماهو واضح كان عنده منطقه 95 قام بأختراقها لأعلي في السابق ثم فشل في البقاء أعلي منها أو الأرتداد منها مره اخري
> شمعه اليوم السابق صاعده وفوليوم عالي ولكن بها ظل علوي دليل علي وجود بيع
> فـ الأحتمال القائم نزول السعر الي مستوي 94 وهو من رأيي مستوي مهم للدولار   
> شارت اليورو اخر ثلاث شموع 
> شمعه بن بار هابطه "اب ثرثت"
> الشمعه التي تليها شمعه صاعده مدي ضيق بفوليوم عالي ولكن بدون نتيجه
> الشمعه التي تليها شمعه بيعيه قويه بفوليوم عالي ايضا
> الخلفيه هنا بيع لليورو ... ممكن السعر يطلع فوق يختبر وينزل تاني
> ...

  
تعديلي على نفس شارت الدولار 
نلاحظ اعادة اختبار ثم هبوط وهذا يعني ان ارتفاع الدولار تصحيحي وانتهى وهو ما يدعم لغة  صعود اليورو 
تحليل VSA كنت اعمل به ويكذب اكثر مما يصدق 
عادة انا لا استخدم اكثر من هذه العصا للتحليل  
تحياتي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الفرنك ين بيع ماركت 114.50 ستوب 50 هدف 50 
 باذن الله

----------


## A.AdelFx

> حتى الان ارى نموذج علم استمراري واليورو ارتد 50 نقطة من قاع امس تقريبا 
> لو كملها 70 نقطة معناته انتهى التصحيح وسنصعد اكثر

  

> تعديلي على نفس شارت الدولار 
> نلاحظ اعادة اختبار ثم هبوط وهذا يعني ان ارتفاع الدولار تصحيحي وانتهى وهو ما يدعم لغة  صعود اليورو 
> تحليل VSA كنت اعمل به ويكذب اكثر مما يصدق 
> عادة انا لا استخدم اكثر من هذه العصا للتحليل  
> تحياتي

 شكرا علي رد حضرتك أخي وأستاذي الأرستقراطي
وجهه نظر تحترم من خبير مثلك
وانا أعتمادي في المقام الأول قراءه سلوك السعر 
والـrsi أو vsa أو أي شي اخر مجرد توكيد ولزياده نسبه أحتمال الصفقه
الأغلاق الأسبوعي سوف يوضح الكثير ان شاء الله .. ننتظر الأسبوع القادم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> شكرا علي رد حضرتك أخي وأستاذي الأرستقراطي
> وجهه نظر تحترم من خبير مثلك
> وانا أعتمادي في المقام الأول قراءه سلوك السعر 
> والـrsi أو vsa أو أي شي اخر مجرد توكيد ولزياده نسبه أحتمال الصفقه
> الأغلاق الأسبوعي سوف يوضح الكثير ان شاء الله .. ننتظر الأسبوع القادم

 
المنطقة السفلى جيدة للبيع ستوب 20  
اقصد 1690 
بالتوفيق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نجرب حظنا بعقد صغير من 1672 ستوب راس الشمعة السابقة +7

----------


## A.AdelFx

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأرستقراطي
					  نجرب حظنا بعقد صغير من 1672 ستوب راس الشمعة السابقة +7     شمعه الأربع ساعات بن بار بيعيه
شمعه الساعه انجلف بيعيه ايضا 
بالتوفيق استاذي الفاضل*

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> التوصية جيدة اخ كركور ونعتمدها 
> لي عودة للرد على الاخ عادل

 راح احاول اطلع تعادل او تبريد ان لزم الامر 
الفرنك ين اطلع تعادل 
افضل شي التركيز على جبهة واحدة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> * 
> شمعه الأربع ساعات بن بار بيعيه
> شمعه الساعه انجلف بيعيه ايضا 
> بالتوفيق استاذي الفاضل*

 
اتفق معك استاذي وهذا سبب بيعي  
انتظرت اغلاق الشمعة للتأكيد 
مساهماتك اثرت الموضوع بصراحة 
لا افضل من عقل يحاور عقلا آخر  
تحياتي

----------


## A.AdelFx

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأرستقراطي
					  اتفق معك استاذي وهذا سبب بيعي  
انتظرت اغلاق الشمعة للتأكيد 
مساهماتك اثرت الموضوع بصراحة 
لا افضل من عقل يحاور عقلا آخر  
تحياتي   
شرف ليا أستاذي الفاضل ان تتشابه وجهات النظر
انا خبره سنتين فقط
منهم سنه تخبط بين البحث عن المؤشر الخارق أو سر الفوركس
مجرد ان تحليلي يشبهه تحليل حضرتك شرف كبير لي 
وايضا مؤشر اني علي الطريق الصحيح*

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> راح احاول اطلع تعادل او تبريد ان لزم الامر 
> الفرنك ين اطلع تعادل 
> افضل شي التركيز على جبهة واحدة

 
الاسترالي اغلقته خسارة 30 نق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> *  
> شرف ليا أستاذي الفاضل ان تتشابه وجهات النظر
> انا خبره سنتين فقط
> منهم سنه تخبط بين البحث عن المؤشر الخارق أو سر الفوركس
> مجرد ان تحليلي يشبهه تحليل حضرتك شرف كبير لي 
> وايضا مؤشر اني علي الطريق الصحيح*

 
السوق ماله كبير يا صاحبي 
لا يغرك اصحاب سنوات الخبرة الطويلة 
تروح السنين وترجع وهم محلك سرّ 
ينتظرون بيع مؤشر او ادارة محفظة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نجرب حظنا بعقد صغير من 1672 ستوب راس الشمعة السابقة +7  الملف المرفق 499686

 
الان 1635 
نغلق والحمد لله 
الليلة اغلاق اسبوعي - شهري يرجى الحذر

----------


## A.AdelFx

> نجرب حظنا بعقد صغير من 1672 ستوب راس الشمعة السابقة +7  الملف المرفق 499686

 مبروك أخي الأرستقراطي .. كانت صفقه موفقه الحمدلله
انا دخلت بعد حضرتك بحوالي 7 نقاط  وسوف اوضح السبب   
في هذه الصوره علي شارت الساعه الزوج كان هابط ولكن لم يحافظ علي التوزان بين العرض والطلب وكون قمه أعلي من قمه .. لذلك تحول الي صاعد مؤقت
لذلك قمت بتغير الفريم الي نصف ساعه لأنتظار شمعه شرائيه عند منطقه الدعم التي كون منها قمه سابقه والهدف كان المنطقه بالأعلي التي أشرت لها سابقا 
أو اختراق منطقه الدعم لأسفل وتأكيد الأتجاه الهابط والدخول بيع
تم الدخول بيع مع هذه الشمعه علي فريم النصف ساعه      *بالتوفيق اخي*

----------


## KARKOR

> انا  انا ساضع شارت 
> باذن الله الاسترالي الي صعود من السعر الحالي هدف من 80 -100 نقطة باذن الله
> الي 7340 تقريبا  
> السعر الحالي 7252 
> بالتوفيق للكل واجعل استوبك من 40-50 نقطة ولا تزيد عن ذلك الملف المرفق 499680

  
انا لازلت علي عقودي وربنا يستر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> مبروك أخي الأرستقراطي .. كانت صفقه موفقه الحمدلله
> انا دخلت بعد حضرتك بحوالي 7 نقاط  وسوف اوضح السبب   
> في هذه الصوره علي شارت الساعه الزوج كان هابط ولكن لم يحافظ علي التوزان بين العرض والطلب وكون قمه أعلي من قمه .. لذلك تحول الي صاعد مؤقت
> لذلك قمت بتغير الفريم الي نصف ساعه لأنتظار شمعه شرائيه عند منطقه الدعم التي كون منها قمه سابقه والهدف كان المنطقه بالأعلي التي أشرت لها سابقا 
> أو اختراق منطقه الدعم لأسفل وتأكيد الأتجاه الهابط والدخول بيع
> تم الدخول بيع مع هذه الشمعه علي فريم النصف ساعه   *بالتوفيق اخي*

 
مبروك الارباح يا صديقي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> انا لازلت علي عقودي وربنا يستر

 لو حساب حقيقي ازعل منك  :Cry Smile:     
بعد دقائق خبر المستهلك من شيكاجو واتوقع راح يصدر سلبي ويهبط الدولار 
المخرج عاوز كده

----------


## KARKOR

> لو حساب حقيقي ازعل منك     
> بعد دقائق خبر المستهلك من شيكاجو واتوقع راح يصدر سلبي ويهبط الدولار 
> المخرج عاوز كده

 
طبعا حساب حقيقي يا زعيم
امال احنا بنلعب      
بس بالسنت :Big Grin:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> طبعا حساب حقيقي يا زعيم
> امال احنا بنلعب      
> بس بالسنت

 
ههه ماشي يا عمدة 
انا حسبت ان النقطة ب 10$  
موفق

----------


## KARKOR

> الاسترالي اغلقته خسارة 30 نق

 انا اسف اخي ارستقراطي

----------


## KARKOR

تنبيه
عطلة عيد العمال في امريكا يوم 3/9/2018
وستصبح السيولة منعدمة 
نرجو الحذر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> انا اسف اخي ارستقراطي

  
ولا يهمك يا غالي سبق واعطيتنا توصيات حلوة 
لو صمدت شمعة 4 ساعات بهذا الشكل !! مبروك الصعود مقدما  
انا رجعت للدخول مرة اخرى ستوبي تحت المربع 7195 اي 30 نقطة

----------


## KARKOR

> ولا يهمك يا غالي سبق واعطيتنا توصيات حلوة 
> لو صمدت شمعة 4 ساعات بهذا الشكل !! مبروك الصعود مقدما  
> انا رجعت للدخول مرة اخرى ستوبي تحت المربع 7195 اي 30 نقطة

 
بس اجعل هدفك عند القمة 7360 
او اقل قليلا
لانه ان شاء الله اري انه سيخرقها الاسبوع المقبل لو كان لينا عمر
وبالتوفيق لنا 
الله كريم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بس اجعل هدفك عند القمة 7360 
> او اقل قليلا
> لانه ان شاء الله اري انه سيخرقها الاسبوع المقبل لو كان لينا عمر
> وبالتوفيق لنا 
> الله كريم

 
هدفي 50 نقطة وكفاية ونشوف غيره 
ما احب امسك العقد اكثر من يوم

----------


## KARKOR

> هدفي 50 نقطة وكفاية ونشوف غيره 
> ما احب امسك العقد اكثر من يوم

 تمام يازعيم منك نتعلم صح كده
ويارب يطلع حبتين كتار قبل الاغلاق
مانضمنش حالة الفجوات والسيولة الاسبوع المقبل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> تمام يازعيم منك نتعلم صح كده
> ويارب يطلع حبتين كتار قبل الاغلاق
> مانضمنش حالة الفجوات والسيولة الاسبوع المقبل

 بالنسبة لي راح اغلق العقد قبل الاجازة بساعة او نصف ساعة اذا كان فوق 7230 مهما كان الربح قليل 
نخش الاسبوع القادم فرش احسن  
ربنا يسهلها

----------


## الأرستقراطي

معلومة مجانية تسوى مليون يورو افريقي  :Boxing:    *ما تبدؤه لندن  تكمله نيويورك  *

----------


## الأرستقراطي

معلومة مجانية تسوى مليون يورو افريقي  
اذا اغلق السوق يوم الجمعة هبوط قوي 
يوم الاثنين صعود 
قمة الاثنين هي القمة حتى نهاية الاسبوع 
الثلاثاء والاربعاء عاكسين لسير  عمل الاثنين

----------


## KARKOR

ايه رايك اخي ارستقراطي في الاسترالي الان
رؤيتك هل في امل للصعود
علشان روحي انا اللي طلعت
والحساب بتاعي نشف

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ايه رايك اخي ارستقراطي في الاسترالي الان
> رؤيتك هل في امل للصعود
> علشان روحي انا اللي طلعت
> والحساب بتاعي نشف

 
الخروف لعين لما يجري محد يقدر يمسكه الله يعينك ههه 
شوف ياغالي 
احنا لمسنا حد القناة الهابطة + دايفي  
لكن المشكلة هذا فريم يومي  
معناته تحط في بالك يعكس 50 - 75 نقطة والدايفي شغال 
انا دخلت الان شراء 7186 علشان نكسب سوا او نخسر سواء 
راح احط ستوب 50 نقطة فقط  لأنه لو كسر الدعم الاسبوعي الهام راح يكمل الى زاوية 360  
ان شاء الله يرتد ، انا متفائل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

المهم لو كسر الدعم الاسبوعي ومحفظتك نشفت اضربه هدج بنفس الكمية 
وفك الهدج قبل 360

----------


## KARKOR

> الخروف لعين لما يجري محد يقدر يمسكه الله يعينك ههه 
> شوف ياغالي 
> احنا لمسنا حد القناة الهابطة + دايفي  
> لكن المشكلة هذا فريم يومي  
> معناته تحط في بالك يعكس 50 - 75 نقطة والدايفي شغال 
> انا دخلت الان شراء 7186 علشان نكسب سوا او نخسر سواء 
> راح احط ستوب 50 نقطة فقط  لأنه لو كسر الدعم الاسبوعي الهام راح يكمل الى زاوية 360  
> ان شاء الله يرتد ، انا متفائل

  
هل الرسمه دي صح وهل ممكن نعتبر المقاومة 1 اصبحت دعم 2
عايز تعليق حضرتك ومشورتك علما الموشر مومنتم ببيريود 300 الملف المرفق 499731

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الشارت غير كامل كركور باشا 
خليني اشوف بداية الترند من وين

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو للتاريخ فقط  
ما يجري الان في حدود التصحيح المباح  :012:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

للدراسة والتعلم  
من يشاهد هذا الشارت راح يشوف ان اليورو  اخترق الترند الساقط وعمل قمة جديدة اعلى من سابقتها 
اذن الاتجاه صاعد والدخول شراء ! 
هذه اسمها  جودا سوينج   
تحصل  كلما اتضح الاتجاه كي تخدع المتداولين وتجعلهم يغيرون مراكزهم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

لكن السعر سرعان ما عكس اتجاهه واكمل الهبوط 
الشارت قبل وبعد الجودا

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الجودا سوينج عندما تظهر لا تعطي مجال للمتداولين للتنفس او تعديل مراكزهم او اللحاق بالقطار 
يكون الهبوط سريع ، قوي _ مفاجئ 
على الاقل 100 - 150 نقطة تحرك بدون ان يلتفت خلفه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

كما ذكرت ان الجودا لا تظهر الا عندما يتضح الاتجاه العام وضوح العين 
والقاعدة تقول ان الاغلبية تخسر 
لذلك يتم رمي طُعُم كي يغيروا مراكزهم   
هذه استراتيجية مايكل هدلستن ولم اخترعها  
الحقوق محفوظة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

استغرب من اللي لهم  سنين يطحنون  بالديمو هههه 
والله لو ان الحساب ب 1 $ كان اليوم فوق 10 آلاف خلال عام او عامين 
الديمو لحس مخ الشباب  :Yikes3:    
بصراحة  ما ضيعهم الا الديمو 
والاكسل ههههه 
افتح حساب حقيقي  ب 1 $ افضل من 50 حساب ديمو ابو 50 الف $$$  
ما اتذكر اني  جربت استراتيجية على ديمو 
الميدان يا حميدان بالقريشات الحقيقيات 
الديمو وضعوه للتعلم على المنصة وكيف تفتح عقود وتحسب الهامش وتركب مؤشرات 
 وليس للتداول  
الديمو ليس ابدا للتداول او حتى التوصيات 
ضياع وقت واحلام فسفورية عالفاضي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

10  دولار بداية الكل قادر عليها 
بعد 10 تدبيلات تصبح 10 الاف دولار 
المهم يكون عندك خطة عمل واضحة 
نفترض كل اسبوعين تدبيلة على مخاطرة عالية 
خلال 6 شهور تكون حولت 10 $ الى 10 آلاف 
وانطلق بعدها نحو العالمية 
لكن حساب ديمو راح تعيش باحلام وتموت بأحلام لا تتحقق لأنها ديمو   :Boxing:

----------


## ahmedpro20

الاسترالي دولار حسب تحليلي يبدو ان السيولة  الدببة هي التي ستسيطر عليه الاسبوع المقبل ان شاء الله
ممكن يوم الاثنين يصعد 40-50 نقطة ويرجع للهبوط

----------


## الأرستقراطي

تحليل اليورو موجيا

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الخروف لعين لما يجري محد يقدر يمسكه الله يعينك ههه 
> شوف ياغالي 
> احنا لمسنا حد القناة الهابطة + دايفي  
> لكن المشكلة هذا فريم يومي  
> معناته تحط في بالك يعكس 50 - 75 نقطة والدايفي شغال 
> انا دخلت الان شراء 7186 علشان نكسب سوا او نخسر سواء 
> راح احط ستوب 50 نقطة فقط  لأنه لو كسر الدعم الاسبوعي الهام راح يكمل الى زاوية 360  
> ان شاء الله يرتد ، انا متفائل   الملف المرفق 499728

 
الان 7220 
نغلق ربح 35 والحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> تحليل اليورو موجيا

  
حتى الآن لم تظهر إشارة شراء رغم ارتفاعه 20 نقطة تقريبا لكنها لا تكفي لبداية موجة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

السيولة ضعيفة جدا بسبب عطلة البنوك الامريكية بمناسبة عيد العمال

----------


## KARKOR

> الان 7220 
> نغلق ربح 35 والحمد لله

 
مبرووك الارباح اخي الحبيب :Eh S(7):  
انا لسه متعلق في حبال الخرفان
مستني حفلتهم الليلة :Big Grin:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> مبرووك الارباح اخي الحبيب 
> انا لسه متعلق في حبال الخرفان
> مستني حفلتهم الليلة

 
يارب تطلع ربحان  
انا دخلت عشانك والله وكسبت واكتفيت والحمد لله

----------


## KARKOR

فرصة اجدها جيدة باستوب قليل
ولكني لن ادخلها حسابي لا يسمح  
شراء الكندي ين  
85.25
السعر الان 84.60

----------


## KARKOR

> فرصة اجدها جيدة باستوب قليل
> ولكني لن ادخلها حسابي لا يسمح  
> شراء الكندي ين  
> 85.25
> السعر الان 84.60

 للاسف هبط وكسر منطقة الاستوب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> للاسف هبط وكسر منطقة الاستوب

  
لم ادخلها لأني احب اركز على جبهة واحدة 
الله يعوض عليك بالخروف

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نجرب الخروف مرة ثالثة بهدف 50 نقطة  
نخرج تعادل لو تم كسر الوتد

----------


## KARKOR

بالعكس اخي ارستقراطي الاسترالي الان في عملية تجميع قوي شرائية
اول هدف للمدي القصير المقاومة 7260
الان السعر  7171
بالتوفيق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بالعكس اخي ارستقراطي الاسترالي الان في عملية تجميع قوي شرائية
> اول هدف للمدي القصير المقاومة 7260
> الان السعر  7171
> بالتوفيق

 الله يسمع منك وتطلع بخير 
انا دخلت بناء على الشارت ويارب يصمد  
نصف ساعة وتصدر الاخبار واتوقع سلبية للدولار

----------


## KARKOR

> الله يسمع منك وتطلع بخير 
> انا دخلت بناء على الشارت ويارب يصمد  
> نصف ساعة وتصدر الاخبار واتوقع سلبية للدولار

 
ان شاء الله خير 
انت متفائل وانا متفائل
وحسابي مش متفائل هههه :Big Grin:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ان شاء الله خير 
> انت متفائل وانا متفائل
> وحسابي مش متفائل هههه

 
حيطلع يا عمو باذن الله 
لا تشيل هم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

لو حسابك يتحمل آخر قاع 7155 فلا مشكلة 
لن نكسره باذن الله 
الهبوط انتهى خلاص

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نجرب الخروف مرة ثالثة بهدف 50 نقطة  
> نخرج تعادل لو تم كسر الوتد   الملف المرفق 499907

 
الستوب 25 نقطة فقط

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الخبر صدر قوي واعلى رقم من 14 سنة 
نخرج بخسارة 5 نقاط

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الخبر صدر قوي واعلى رقم من 14 سنة 
> نخرج بخسارة 5 نقاط

 انتهى مفعول الخبر 
نعود للشراء 7180 ستوب 30 هدف 50 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو الان 1555  
نشتري ستوب 30 هدف 50 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> انتهى مفعول الخبر 
> نعود للشراء 7180 ستوب 30 هدف 50 باذن الله

 
نغلق ربح بسيط 
الزوج مقرف جدا   

> اليورو الان 1555  
> نشتري ستوب 30 هدف 50 باذن الله

 
نغلق ربح 25 والحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

1.1575 
نشتري اليورو الان ستوب 50 هدف 100 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> معلومة مجانية تسوى مليون يورو افريقي    *ما تبدؤه لندن  تكمله نيويورك  * الملف المرفق 499724

  
اليوم نجرب المقولة هل تصدق ام تخدعنا

----------


## الأرستقراطي

فعلا صعد مع بداية نيويورك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> 1.1575 
> نشتري اليورو الان ستوب 50 هدف 100 باذن الله

 
الان 1617 نغلق والحمد لله

----------


## mohammedgaber

> فعلا صعد مع بداية نيويورك

  

> الان 1617 نغلق والحمد لله

 مبارك الربح أبو طلال - وعجبتني نظرية ما تبدؤه لندن تكمله نيويورك وبتابع فيها معاك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> مبارك الربح أبو طلال - وعجبتني نظرية ما تبدؤه لندن تكمله نيويورك وبتابع فيها معاك

  
تسلم ياغالي واحنا نجرب نظريات اخرى 
هذه واحدة  معلومة مجانية تسوى مليون يورو افريقي  
اذا اغلق السوق يوم الجمعة هبوط قوي 
يوم الاثنين صعود 
قمة الاثنين هي القمة حتى نهاية الاسبوع 
الثلاثاء والاربعاء عاكسين لسير عمل الاثنين

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نلاحظ ان اليورو هبط يوم الجمعة 
صعد الاثنين 
عمل القمة او القاع يوم الاثنين الى منتصف الثلاثاء 
باقي الثلاثاء والاربعاء عاكسين لمسار الاثنين  
الخميس تعكس الاثنين 
الجمعة تعكس مسار الاسبوع 
والله اعلم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الان 1617 نغلق والحمد لله

 
الان 1617 نشتري من جديد  ستوب 75 نقطة هدف 1660 باذن الله

----------


## KARKOR

ما سبب صعود الاسترليني اخونا ارستقراطي؟؟ 
الغريب ان الباوند استرالي صعد صعود قوي
وكنت خايف علي الاسترالي دولار ينزل بقوة زيه بس ربنا ستر عليه
لانهما عملتين متعاكستين

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ما سبب صعود الاسترليني اخونا ارستقراطي؟؟ 
> الغريب ان الباوند استرالي صعد صعود قوي
> وكنت خايف علي الاسترالي دولار ينزل بقوة زيه بس ربنا ستر عليه
> لانهما عملتين متعاكستين

 
ارتفاع الباوند له سببين مش سبب واحد 
1 - هبوط الدولار والمتوقع ان يهبط 500 نقطة اضافية 
2 - اتجاه الباوند بالاساس صاعد والعين على 3140 
بالتوفيق

----------


## mohammedgaber

> ما سبب صعود الاسترليني اخونا ارستقراطي؟؟ 
> الغريب ان الباوند استرالي صعد صعود قوي
> وكنت خايف علي الاسترالي دولار ينزل بقوة زيه بس ربنا ستر عليه
> لانهما عملتين متعاكستين

 الصعود حصل بعد انباء عن اتفاق بريطانيا وألمانيا على مطالب البريكست

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> للدراسة والتعلم  
> من يشاهد هذا الشارت راح يشوف ان اليورو  اخترق الترند الساقط وعمل قمة جديدة اعلى من سابقتها 
> اذن الاتجاه صاعد والدخول شراء ! 
> هذه اسمها  جودا سوينج    *تحصل  كلما اتضح الاتجاه كي تخدع المتداولين وتجعلهم يغيرون مراكزهم*    الملف المرفق 499746

  
جودا سوينج ظهرت وخدعت المشترين وجعلتهم يقلبون بيع 
متعودة 
ديمن  :013:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الصعود حصل بعد انباء عن اتفاق بريطانيا وألمانيا على مطالب البريكست

  
يعني الاتفاق ما ظهر الا لما الباوند لمس واختبر الترند المكسور !!! *بالمللي* !!!! 
اتجاه الباوند بالاساس صاعد وانا لا اعمل به نهائيا 
مش ناقص عفاريت

----------


## KARKOR

> ارتفاع الباوند له سببين مش سبب واحد 
> 1 - هبوط الدولار والمتوقع ان يهبط 500 نقطة اضافية 
> 2 - اتجاه الباوند بالاساس صاعد والعين على 3140 
> بالتوفيق

  

> الصعود حصل بعد انباء عن اتفاق بريطانيا وألمانيا على مطالب البريكست

  
شكرا لكما  :Eh S(7):   

> جودا سوينج ظهرت وخدعت المشترين وجعلتهم يقلبون بيع 
> متعودة 
> ديمن

   :Good:

----------


## mohammedgaber

> يعني الاتفاق ما ظهر الا لما الباوند لمس واختبر الترند المكسور !!! *بالمللي* !!!! 
> اتجاه الباوند بالاساس صاعد وانا لا اعمل به نهائيا 
> مش ناقص عفاريت

 اغلب الأحيان الاخبار والانباء بتيجي عشان تحرك الأزواج من مناطق فنية قوية متوقع انها تكون متوافقة مع الاخبار  
بس بالفعل الصعود 150 نقطة في الوقت الحالي مش صعود فني دة صعود خبر ( واضحة زي الشمس )

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اغلب الأحيان الاخبار والانباء بتيجي عشان تحرك الأزواج من مناطق فنية قوية متوقع انها تكون متوافقة مع الاخبار  
> بس بالفعل الصعود 150 نقطة في الوقت الحالي مش صعود فني دة صعود خبر ( واضحة زي الشمس )

 المحلل الماهر امثالك ابوجابر يستطيع ان يقرأ الخبر قبل صدوره 
نظرة واحدة للشارت  تكفي  
انا لو اعمل على الباوند اشتري وانا مغمض  
لكن مع البركسيت تركت الباوند نهائيا   التركيز على عملة واحدة افضل استراتيجية للفوركس

----------


## ArzaG

> اغلب الأحيان الاخبار والانباء بتيجي عشان تحرك الأزواج من مناطق فنية قوية متوقع انها تكون متوافقة مع الاخبار  
> بس بالفعل الصعود 150 نقطة في الوقت الحالي مش صعود فني دة صعود خبر ( واضحة زي الشمس )

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
حياكم الله جميع الاخوه 
والله يا اخي محمد بطلنا نعرف ان كان صعود فني او خبر
لكن طالما موافق التحليل حياه الله وتفداه ألف خزامى  :Regular Smile: 
وعلى قولت ابو طلال الباوند اتجاهه صاعد من منتصف الشهر الماضي, والتصحيح الاخير كان 50% من القاع     
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> حياكم الله جميع الاخوه 
> والله يا اخي محمد بطلنا نعرف ان كان صعود فني او خبر
> لكن طالما موافق التحليل حياه الله وتفداه ألف خزامى 
> وعلى قولت ابو طلال الباوند اتجاهه صاعد من منتصف الشهر الماضي, والتصحيح الاخير كان 50% من القاع  
> بالتوفيق للجميع

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
فعلا الباوند اتجاهه صاعد والهبوط تصحيحي وراح يستغل اي خبر علشان يطير

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ما تبدؤه لندن تكمله نيويورك

  
يستمر الصعود وفق المخطط

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الان 1617 نشتري من جديد  ستوب 75 نقطة هدف 1660 باذن الله

 
نخفض الستوب الى 50 
ما يستحق اكثر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

شموع عاكسة فريم ساعة 
نغلق 1622 والحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

1.1590 يورو دولار 
نشتري ستوب 50 هدف مفتوح

----------


## الأرستقراطي

انصح بالدخول الخفيف دائما مع نفسية مرتاحة 
لا بارك الله بمال يأتي ومعه امراض الكون

----------


## الأرستقراطي

لعبة لندن و نيويورك مستمرة  
اليورو لو كسر واغلق دون  1555 باي باي

----------


## aboalwaleedabed

> لعبة لندن و نيويورك مستمرة  
> اليورو لو كسر واغلق دون  1555 باي باي     الملف المرفق 500151

 ان شاء الله سيكسرها ويذهب الى
1.1451

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ان شاء الله سيكسرها ويذهب الى
> 1.1451

 ان شاء الله تصمد 
ترى احنا مشترين يالاخو ههههه

----------


## aboalwaleedabed

> ان شاء الله تصمد 
> ترى احنا مشترين يالاخو ههههه

 الله يوفقكم يا الغالي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الان 1580 نغلق خ 10 نقاط فقط  
السبب على الشارت  
لو عاد فوق 1590 نفكر نشتريه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الله يوفقكم يا الغالي

 
تسلم ياغالي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

1.1625 يورو دولار الآن 
 نشتري ماركت ستوب 75 هدف 100 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> 1.1625 يورو دولار الآن 
>  نشتري ماركت ستوب 75 هدف 100 باذن الله

 
معنا الان 50 نقطة والحمد لله 
نرفع الستوب على الدخول

----------


## الأرستقراطي

راح اكتفي ب 50 والحمد لله 
دراغي ممكن يكب العفش بلحظات 
بعد اغلاق اليوم نقيّم الدخول مرة اخرى 
مبروك لمن استفاد

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو راح يستمر بالصعود على الاقل 300  نقطة وراح يفرم البائعين 
لا اعلم سر تمسك البعض بالبيع !!! 
من يتداول بعاطفته سيخسر 
انا خرجت وابحث عن نقطة دخول جديدة بعد اغلاق الليلة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

1665 
نعلق امر شراء ب ستوب 50 وهدف 1720 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

لو اغلقنا الليلة فوق 1650 أمامنا 200 نقطة صعود عالاقل باذن الله 
السعر الان 1675 نرمي اول كتيبة انتحارية التبريد 1660 ونلغي الامر السابق 
ستوب 75

----------


## الأرستقراطي

شمعة جُهد 
نخرج ب 9 نقاط

----------


## مسترهدف

ما شاء الله عليك ابو طلال انا متابعك لحظة بلحظة 
هل توجد إشارة تنبيه عند إضافة أي محتوى او رد لابو طلال 
نادر العطار

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ما شاء الله عليك ابو طلال انا متابعك لحظة بلحظة 
> هل توجد إشارة تنبيه عند إضافة أي محتوى او رد لابو طلال 
> نادر العطار

 تسلم ابوعطار 
والله الواحد جالس يسولف مع نفسه وما يتحمس يكتب توصيات  :Wink Smile:

----------


## مسترهدف

مشكور ابو طلال

----------


## مسترهدف

تمام لقيته

----------


## الأرستقراطي

1.1665 سعر اليورو الان 
نشتري ستوب 10 نقاط فقط

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> 1.1665 سعر اليورو الان 
> نشتري ستوب 10 نقاط فقط

 
نعيد الدخول ستوب 50 نقطة 
الان 1.1662

----------


## الأرستقراطي

تواضعوا للسوق يرفع محافظكم 
لا انت وران بافيت ولا  انا جورج سوروس  :Yikes3:

----------


## mohammedgaber

> تواضعوا للسوق يرفع محافظكم 
> لا انت وران بافيت ولا  انا جورج سوروس

 انت احسن منهم يا صديقي  
جمعتك مباركة ان شاء الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> انت احسن منهم يا صديقي  
> جمعتك مباركة ان شاء الله

 تسلم يا غالي وجمعتك مباركة 
اقصد بقيمة المحافظ لا الشخص  
تحياتي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نعيد الدخول ستوب 50 نقطة 
> الان 1.1662

 
الصفقة غير مريحة 
نضع الهدف على التعادل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الصفقة غير مريحة 
> نضع الهدف على التعادل

 خرجنا تعادل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

بعض المتداولين لا يهتمون بتوقيت المنصة 
يعتبرون اي منصة صحيحة ودقيقة و يحللون عليها وهذا خطأ  
هنا مثلا منصة توقيت لندن 
كل يوم احد شمعة دوجي !!!!! ايام الاسبوع 6 وليست 5 !!!  
غريب  
طبعا منصة مضروبة زي وجه اللي عملها 
والمؤسف ان معظم الشركات تعتمد هذا التوقيت نكاية بالمتداولين وللإضرار بهم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اكثر من يفلس في السوق بسبب الاخطاء المالية  
> لا يعرف متى تتمرجن المحفظة ولا يعرف كم الهامش المسحوب وكم قيمة النقطة والسواب والعمولة و و و  
> فيه زميل معنا بالمنتدى يضع توصيات فل مارجن ويقول ان الستوب 100 نقطة 
> حاولت اشرح له كثير ان المرجنة راح توصل قبل الستوب وهي على بعد 91 نقطة بالضبط على اليورو دولار وتختلف ان اختلفت العملة 
> بعد جهد جهيد اقتنع وقال : ما الفرق بين 91 او 100 ؟ 
> حلها عاد

  

> لحساب عدد النقاط للوصول الى المرجنة  
> تحتاج اولا لمؤشر يعطيك قيمة الرافعة ومستوى التسييل وهذا الاخير مهم جدا

  

> هنا مثلا حساب حقيقي رافعة 500 مع تسييل 100   الملف المرفق 500657

  

> هنا حساب حقيقي آخر في شركة اخرى رافعة 500 تسييل 50   الملف المرفق 500658

  

> كثيرين يهتمون بمعرفة الرافعة ولا يهمهم مستى التسييل 
> ما هو مستوى التسييل ؟ 
> هي النسبة التي اذا وصلها الحساب يتمرجن  
> علاقة عكسية بين مستوى التسييل والمرجنة 
> اذا قلت النسبة تكون المرجنة ابعد    الملف المرفق 500659

  

> لو افترضنا مثلا ان الحساب برافعة 100 وتسييل 100 
> قيمة المحفظة 1000 دولار وصاحبنا دخل فل مارجن 1 لوت ستاندرد 
> تصبح المعادلة وقت فتح الصفقة كالتالي :  
> الرصيد = رأس المال 
> الاكوتي = رأس المال - السبريد 
> المارجن المستخدم = قيمة العقد / الرافعة اي 100 الف قيمة العقد الستاندرد / 100 الرافعة = 1000 
> المارجن المتبقي = راس المال - السبريد - المارجن المستخدم  
> اي = 1000 - 30 - 1000 = -30 بافتراض 3 نقاط سبريد 
> هذا يعني ان المحفظة لن تقبل ا لوت وتتمرجن لأن مستوى التسييل 100 
> ...

  

> يمكن حساب الهامش والمتبقي بطريقة سهلة هنا في حاسبة الهامش 
> الجماعة سهلوها علينا وجزاهم الله الف خير    https://www.arabictrader.com/ar/fore...gin-calculator

 
انقلها هنا للأرشفة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نلاحظ ان اليورو هبط يوم الجمعة 
> صعد الاثنين 
> عمل القمة او القاع يوم الاثنين الى منتصف الثلاثاء 
> باقي الثلاثاء والاربعاء عاكسين لمسار الاثنين  
> الخميس تعكس الاثنين 
> الجمعة تعكس مسار الاسبوع 
> والله اعلم

  
السيناريو يتكرر كل اسبوع

----------


## الأرستقراطي

للمتابعة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

حكمة اليوم :  
من تواضع للسوق رفعه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

من علامات مراهقة الفوركس ان الشخص يعتقد انه ملك السوق 
اي شخص يقول ان الصفقة مضمونة 100 % او حتى 90 % فهو لم يتعلم السوق بعد 
لو كان السوق يمشي على قانون ثابت سيتعلمه الكل ولن  يخسر احد 
طبعا لن يكسب احد بنفس الوقت  :012:  
السوق عبارة عن صولات وجولات 
 واذا اردت ان تكسب فلتكن ارباحك اكبر من خسائرك 
 حتى لو نسبة نجاحك 51 % تكفي 
بصراحة ارى محارق للاموال والاوقات والصحة 
 وعناد لا ينتهي الا بعد 700 مرجنة وافلاس تام 
كل يوم مسرحية وابطال جدد 
#مكملين

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الخروف للبيع 7260 ستوب 25 هدف 50 باذن الله

----------


## A.AdelFx

> حكمة اليوم :   *من تواضع للسوق رفعه*

  

> من علامات مراهقة الفوركس ان الشخص يعتقد انه ملك السوق  *اي شخص يقول ان الصفقة مضمونة 100 % او حتى 90 % فهو لم يتعلم السوق بعد* 
> لو كان السوق يمشي على قانون ثابت سيتعلمه الكل ولن  يخسر احد 
> طبعا لن يكسب احد بنفس الوقت  
> السوق عبارة عن صولات وجولات  *واذا اردت ان تكسب فلتكن ارباحك اكبر من خسائرك* 
>  حتى لو نسبة نجاحك 51 % تكفي 
> بصراحة ارى محارق للاموال والاوقات والصحة 
>  وعناد لا ينتهي الا بعد 700 مرجنة وافلاس تام 
> كل يوم مسرحية وابطال جدد 
> #مكملين

 *كلام يدل علي خبره كبيره بارك الله فيك استاذي الفاضل الأرستقراطي
بحمد ربنا دائما اني عرفت الكلام ده في بدايه طريقي 
وابتعدت نهائيا عن البحث عن سر الفوركس لانه ببساطه لا يوجد سر
وأن وجد لن يستمر وسوف يتغير لان السوق متغير بأستمرار
والدليل علي ذلك عدم احترام السوق لمعظم المؤشرات مع انها مبنيه علي ارقام ومعادلات خاصه كانت هذه المعادلات قويه في قوتها ولكن السوق متغير بأستمرار
هذا لا يعني عدم جدوي المؤشرات ولكن يجب أستخدامها مع رؤيه جديده للسوق  السلوك السعري هو الحل 
اسف علي الأطاله استاذي الفاضل
تقبل تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم وبارك الله في صحتك ومالك*

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> *كلام يدل علي خبره كبيره بارك الله فيك استاذي الفاضل الأرستقراطي
> بحمد ربنا دائما اني عرفت الكلام ده في بدايه طريقي 
> وابتعدت نهائيا عن البحث عن سر الفوركس لانه ببساطه لا يوجد سر
> وأن وجد لن يستمر وسوف يتغير لان السوق متغير بأستمرار
> والدليل علي ذلك عدم احترام السوق لمعظم المؤشرات مع انها مبنيه علي ارقام ومعادلات خاصه كانت هذه المعادلات قويه في قوتها ولكن السوق متغير بأستمرار
> هذا لا يعني عدم جدوي المؤشرات ولكن يجب أستخدامها مع رؤيه جديده للسوق  السلوك السعري هو الحل 
> اسف علي الأطاله استاذي الفاضل
> تقبل تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم وبارك الله في صحتك ومالك*

   
تسلم استاذ عادل ومشكور على الدعوات الطيبات الجميلات ولك اضعافها باذن الله 
دلبرت جان اعظم مضارب بالتاريخ كانت نسبة نجاحه على ما اظن 72 % 
وارن بافيت يعمل بلا رافعة نسبة نجاحه 81 
دان زنقر 73 % 
وهنا تشوف ناس ما تقتنع الا بنسبة نجاح 99 او 100 % ؟ 
محرقة للمال والصحة والوقت وانا اعتبرها مراهقة لا اكثر وانا مريت فيها مع بداياتي ودفعت ثمنها 
اكرر شكري

----------


## الأرستقراطي

معظم من يقدم الدورات تعلموا وتشبعوا من السوق 
هل نجحوا ؟ طبعا لا 
الناجح لا وقت لديه لتقديم دورة مهما كان ثمنها  
فرق كبير بين التداول والتنظير 
ممكن يكون الشخص ناجح بالدورات والتوصيات لكن فاشل في إدارة الصفقات  
اكرر : الناجح لا وقت لديه لهذا العبث

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو راح يستمر بالصعود على الاقل 300  نقطة وراح يفرم البائعين 
> لا اعلم سر تمسك البعض بالبيع !!! 
> من يتداول بعاطفته سيخسر 
> انا خرجت وابحث عن نقطة دخول جديدة بعد اغلاق الليلة

 
لازلت استغرب النظرة البيعية 
والله اليورو واضح جدا صعوده وما يحصل هو تجميع على طريقة وايكوف

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> تحليل اليورو موجيا  الملف المرفق 499825

     
النظرة كما هي لم تتغير من شهر تقريبا

----------


## الأرستقراطي

لا يوجد تفاعل 
توصية ملغاة

----------


## A.AdelFx

> معظم من يقدم الدورات تعلموا وتشبعوا من السوق 
> هل نجحوا ؟ طبعا لا 
> الناجح لا وقت لديه لتقديم دورة مهما كان ثمنها  
> فرق كبير بين التداول والتنظير 
> ممكن يكون الشخص ناجح بالدورات والتوصيات لكن فاشل في إدارة الصفقات  
> اكرر : الناجح لا وقت لديه لهذا العبث

 ليس دائما أستاذنا هناك ناس أفاضل ناجحين في التداول
ولكن لديهم الرغبه في تقديم علمهم لمنفعه الناس
وهذا لا يقلل من شأن من يقدمون الدورات المدفوعه
فالذي لديه الرغبه والمال لأخذ هذه الدورات هوه حر
أحترم كثيرا من يقدم العلم بدون مقابل مادي 
للأسف لم اتابع موضوع حضرتك منذ بدايته ..
حاليا اقوم بتصفح الموضوع من البدايه مع متابعه كل جديد لحضرتك
بارك الله فيك أستاذنا وتقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري ..

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ليس دائما أستاذنا هناك ناس أفاضل ناجحين في التداول
> ولكن لديهم الرغبه في تقديم علمهم لمنفعه الناس
> وهذا لا يقلل من شأن من يقدمون الدورات المدفوعه
> فالذي لديه الرغبه والمال لأخذ هذه الدورات هوه حر
> أحترم كثيرا من يقدم العلم بدون مقابل مادي 
> للأسف لم اتابع موضوع حضرتك منذ بدايته ..
> حاليا اقوم بتصفح الموضوع من البدايه مع متابعه كل جديد لحضرتك
> بارك الله فيك أستاذنا وتقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري ..

 
استاذي الفوركس صناعة حالها حال اي صناعة او تجارة بالعالم لها تفرعات وتشعبات وملحقات 
هناك من يتخصص بالتصنيع وهناك من يتخصص بالتوصيل والشحن والدعاية للمنتج 
انا اعتبر من يقدمون الدورات مدفوعة او مجانية عبارة عن شركة توصيل 
المصنع الحقيقي هو في صنع المال الحقيقي بالارباح  
هذا لا يقلل من شانهم فهم اختاروا الطريق الاسهل 
تحياتي

----------


## ArzaG

> تسلم استاذ عادل ومشكور على الدعوات الطيبات الجميلات ولك اضعافها باذن الله 
> دلبرت جان اعظم مضارب بالتاريخ كانت نسبة نجاحه على ما اظن 72 % 
> وارن بافيت يعمل بلا رافعة نسبة نجاحه 81 
> دان زنقر 73 % 
> وهنا تشوف ناس ما تقتنع الا بنسبة نجاح 99 او 100 % ؟ 
> محرقة للمال والصحة والوقت وانا اعتبرها مراهقة لا اكثر وانا مريت فيها مع بداياتي ودفعت ثمنها 
> اكرر شكري

 الله المستعان ابو طلال 
جان كان يضع مسارات محسوبه يتداولها مع الاتجاه ومع هذا يقع في الخساير والدليل مثل ما قلت نسبة نجاحه 72% 
وجيلنا الحالي اذا ما عرف الوقت والسعر بالضبط قال طريقه فاشله  :Regular Smile:  
والمضحك المبكي, لو عرف الوقت والسعر, دخل صفقه عشرين نقطه وطلع :/

----------


## KARKOR

بمناسبة هذا الكلام اخي ارستقراطي
مارايك من يبيع توصيات في مواقع التواصل او جروبات تليجرام 
هتقولي ليه بتقولي الكلام ده
هاقولك  اصلي انا نفسي  اعمل كده وابيع توصيات  
توصيات فاشلة  :Big Grin:  
تيجي نعمل كده مع بعض :Teeth Smile:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الله المستعان ابو طلال 
> جان كان يضع مسارات محسوبه يتداولها مع الاتجاه ومع هذا يقع في الخساير والدليل مثل ما قلت نسبة نجاحه 72% 
> وجيلنا الحالي اذا ما عرف الوقت والسعر بالضبط قال طريقه فاشله  
> والمضحك المبكي, لو عرف الوقت والسعر, دخل صفقه عشرين نقطه وطلع :/

 
كلامك صحيح اخي ارزاق 
المفترض اي موجة ناخذ فيها 70 % عالاقل 
هذا اليورو لي اسبوع متشعبط فيه واخذت ال 100  نقطة كاملة والحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بمناسبة هذا الكلام اخي ارستقراطي
> مارايك من يبيع توصيات في مواقع التواصل او جروبات تليجرام 
> هتقولي ليه بتقولي الكلام ده
> هاقولك  اصلي انا نفسي  اعمل كده وابيع توصيات  
> توصيات فاشلة  
> تيجي نعمل كده مع بعض

 
انا عملتها يا صديقي والضرر كان اكبر من الفائدة صدقني واغلقت القناة  
اكيد فاهم القصد  :Yikes3:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

لما عملت قناة التليقرام كنا نكسب بين 700 - 1000 نقطة اسبوعيا لمدة 4 شهور تقريبا 
بالشهر تقريبا 2000 - 4000  نقطة واللي تابعوني وقتها عارفين هالكلام 
لكن العين حق  
توالت الخسائر الى ان قمت باغلاق القناة رغم ان المتابعين وصلوا 1000 تقريبا 
لكن رغم الايراد من التوصيات  ما كان يعادل سبريد صفقة واحدة   
تجربة استفدت منها ان مقولة : داري على شمعتك تقيد 
صحيحة

----------


## KARKOR

> انا عملتها يا صديقي والضرر كان اكبر من الفائدة صدقني واغلقت القناة  
> اكيد فاهم القصد

 
والله انا باحترمك يوم بعد يوم اخي  الحبيب ابو طلال
  ارفع لك القبعة يا عزيزي لانك لم تخجل بالاعتراف بخطا منك 
مع انك كنت حسن النية فيه
ومع ذلك انا متاكد ان حضرتك اصلحت هذا الخطا مع الزمن وعوضت كثيرين 
تحيتي وتقديري 
(علي فكرة وانا لما عملت البوست بتاعي مكنتش اعرف هذه هذه المعلومة الا دلوقتي منك)

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> والله انا باحترمك يوم بعد يوم اخي  الحبيب ابو طلال
>   ارفع لك القبعة يا عزيزي لانك لم تخجل بالاعتراف بخطا منك 
> مع انك كنت حسن النية فيه
> ومع ذلك انا متاكد ان حضرتك اصلحت هذا الخطا مع الزمن وعوضت كثيرين 
> تحيتي وتقديري 
> (علي فكرة وانا لما عملت البوست بتاعي مكنتش اعرف هذه هذه المعلومة الا دلوقتي منك)

 
لما تشوف العالم اللي معك تخسر لازم ويجب ان تتوقف ولا تكابر او تحط العذر على السوق 
صدقني اخي كركور انا مؤمن بالمثل اللي يقول : الحافي ما يهدي نعول 
اللي ما يقدر ينجح بنفسه ما راح ينفع غيره 
اشكرك على كلامك يا جميل والقلوب عند بعضها

----------


## ArzaG

> لما عملت قناة التليقرام كنا نكسب بين 700 - 1000 نقطة اسبوعيا لمدة 4 شهور تقريبا 
> بالشهر تقريبا 2000 - 4000  نقطة واللي تابعوني وقتها عارفين هالكلام 
> لكن العين حق  
> توالت الخسائر الى ان قمت باغلاق القناة رغم ان المتابعين وصلوا 1000 تقريبا 
> لكن رغم الايراد من التوصيات  ما كان يعادل سبريد صفقة واحدة   
> تجربة استفدت منها ان مقولة : داري على شمعتك تقيد 
> صحيحة

 العين حق ؟؟؟؟؟ 
بديت اشك يا ابو طلال 
انت صاحب الخزامى ؟؟ 
اعترف ابو طلال 
ههههههههه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> العين حق ؟؟؟؟؟ 
> بديت اشك يا ابو طلال 
> انت صاحب الخزامى ؟؟ 
> اعترف ابو طلال 
> ههههههههه

 
لا والله مش انا ههههه 
خبول يشترون جمل ب 15 مليون !! الله لا يعاقبنا 
وحشتنا يا جميل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> للمتابعة  الملف المرفق 500672

 تمام كما هو مخطط 
الاثنين قمة او قاع الاسبوع  
وانا حددت  هذا الاسبوع انه قاع  
والهدف 1794 بالمللي  
الجمعة معاكس لحركة الاسبوع وهاهو اليوم هابط

----------


## ArzaG

> الله المستعان ابو طلال 
> جان كان يضع مسارات محسوبه يتداولها مع الاتجاه ومع هذا يقع في الخساير والدليل مثل ما قلت نسبة نجاحه 72% 
> وجيلنا الحالي اذا ما عرف الوقت والسعر بالضبط قال طريقه فاشله  
> والمضحك المبكي, لو عرف الوقت والسعر, دخل صفقه عشرين نقطه وطلع :/

 على طاري جان والوقت والسعر 
هذا رسم من قمة فبراير, على اكتمال الدورة الزمنية واختراق الدورة السعريه غطس له 250+ نقطه
حلوين طعمين ونحبهم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ArzaG

> تمام كما هو مخطط 
> الاثنين قمة او قاع الاسبوع  
> وانا حددت  هذا الاسبوع انه قاع  
> والهدف 1794 بالمللي  
> الجمعة معاكس لحركة الاسبوع وهاهو اليوم هابط

 مبروكين وبالعافيه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> على طاري جان والوقت والسعر 
> هذا رسم من قمة فبراير, على اكتمال الدورة الزمنية واختراق الدورة السعريه غطس له 250+ نقطه
> حلوين طعمين ونحبهم

 
اي والله حلوين وطعمين ما شاء الله 
تقطعهم بالعافية يا بطل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اللي يشيل قربة مخرومة بتخر على راسه 
تذكرت هذا المثل وانا ارى حال الجيران 
وفاة دماغية مفاجئة 
الدوام لله

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

> اللي يشيل قربة مخرومة بتخر على راسه 
> تذكرت هذا المثل وانا ارى حال الجيران 
> وفاة دماغية مفاجئة 
> الدوام لله

 *صحيح*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## KARKOR

في ايه ؟؟

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> في ايه ؟؟

 
القانون لا يحمي المغفلين يا صاحبي

----------


## KARKOR

يا ما نفسي الفجل يقع ويستوي زي اللي قبله

----------


## Abueyad

> لما عملت قناة التليقرام كنا نكسب بين 700 - 1000 نقطة اسبوعيا لمدة 4 شهور تقريبا 
> بالشهر تقريبا 2000 - 4000  نقطة واللي تابعوني وقتها عارفين هالكلام 
> لكن العين حق  
> توالت الخسائر الى ان قمت باغلاق القناة رغم ان المتابعين وصلوا 1000 تقريبا 
> لكن رغم الايراد من التوصيات  ما كان يعادل سبريد صفقة واحدة   
> تجربة استفدت منها ان مقولة : داري على شمعتك تقيد 
> صحيحة

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحياتي اخي الارستقراطي
وارجو من الله لك السعادة في الدارين انت وكل اعضاء المنتدي الكرام
علي ذكر قنوات التليجرام وانا بتصفح قنوات التليجرام امس واري من يعلنون عن انفسهم بصفقات بنسبة 100 % وادارة حسابات بعائد 80 % شهريا واتذكر كم كنت ساذج عندما كنت اصدق هذه الدعايات في بدايات دخولي المجال بالرغم من اني ما زلت في مستنقع الخسارة حتي الان للاسف
ولكن ما استوقفني حقا شخص مسمي نفسه ملك الملوك ولكن بالانجليزية ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
ذكرني بتريبل اتش بتاع المصارعة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تحياتي اخي الارستقراطي
> وارجو من الله لك السعادة في الدارين انت وكل اعضاء المنتدي الكرام
> علي ذكر قنوات التليجرام وانا بتصفح قنوات التليجرام امس واري من يعلنون عن انفسهم بصفقات بنسبة 100 % وادارة حسابات بعائد 80 % شهريا واتذكر كم كنت ساذج عندما كنت اصدق هذه الدعايات في بدايات دخولي المجال بالرغم من اني ما زلت في مستنقع الخسارة حتي الان للاسف
> ولكن ما استوقفني حقا شخص مسمي نفسه ملك الملوك ولكن بالانجليزية ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
> ذكرني بتريبل اتش بتاع المصارعة

  
وعليكم السلام والرحمة اخي ابو اياد وتحياتي لك 
بصراحة بتوع 100 % مضمونة نفسي احثي في وجوههم التراب 
وبخصوص قروبات التيلي فيهم الشاطر وفيهم الافاك لكن الشر غلب الخير 
انت شوف لما تحصل في مسابقة كيف يتهافت اصحاب القروبات لاجل أمرين : كسب 200 او 300 دولار وجذب متابعين جدد للقروب 
تلاقيه يكرف شهر كامل ويكتب مشاركات وردود  ويشتغل بضمير لأجل يكسب ال 200 برطوش 
الناجح مش فاضي لهذا الكلام ومش ناوي  يفتح العيون عليه  
فاضي فقط  : يكسب ويسحب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

بخصوص الاسماء تلاقي امور  عجيبة 
زعيم السوق وملك الذهب وامبراطور اليورو وصرصور الليل  :012:

----------


## أبو نـاصر

ابو طلال يسعد صباحك 
هل ممكن شارت اليورو نيوزلندي 4 ساعات 
من منصة ابو ظبي  
هل يوجد ذيل شمعة طولها 270 نقطة؟

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ابو طلال يسعد صباحك 
> هل ممكن شارت اليورو نيوزلندي 4 ساعات 
> من منصة ابو ظبي  
> هل يوجد ذيل شمعة طولها 270 نقطة؟

 
هلا ابوناصر وصباحك اجمل 
اي والله ياخوي موجودة على ابوظبي 
وش السالفة ؟ عسى سلمتوا ؟

----------


## الأرستقراطي

fxdd  
لا شيء

----------


## الأرستقراطي

سويس كوت لا شيء

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> هلا ابوناصر وصباحك اجمل 
> اي والله ياخوي موجودة على ابوظبي 
> وش السالفة ؟ عسى سلمتوا ؟

 شكرا لك  
كل ازواج النيوزلندي حتى النيوزلندي دولار 80 نقطة  
في هذي الشركة بس

----------


## الأرستقراطي

تربل لا شيء

----------


## الأرستقراطي

فرش لا شيء 
دوكا لا شيء 
جاين لا شيء

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> شكرا لك  
> كل ازواج النيوزلندي حتى النيوزلندي دولار 80 نقطة  
> في هذي الشركة بس

 
الله لا يوفقهم 
صدق من قال ما بالفيران فار طاهر

----------


## أبو نـاصر

شموع المنصة وموجاتها لا تصلح للتحليل ابدا

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> شموع المنصة وموجاتها لا تصلح للتحليل ابدا

 
لا تحلل نهائيا على منصات توقيت لندن 
لازم المنصة تتوافق مع اغلاق امريكا 12 ليلا توقيت الرياض

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بعض المتداولين لا يهتمون بتوقيت المنصة 
> يعتبرون اي منصة صحيحة ودقيقة و يحللون عليها وهذا خطأ  
> هنا مثلا منصة توقيت لندن 
> كل يوم احد شمعة دوجي !!!!! ايام الاسبوع 6 وليست 5 !!!  
> غريب  
> طبعا منصة مضروبة زي وجه اللي عملها 
> والمؤسف ان معظم الشركات تعتمد هذا التوقيت نكاية بالمتداولين وللإضرار بهم      الملف المرفق 500670

 الملف المرفق 500670  
للرفع ابوناصر

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> لا تحلل نهائيا على منصات توقيت لندن 
> لازم المنصة تتوافق مع اغلاق امريكا 12 ليلا توقيت الرياض

 اتفق معك على هذه الجزئية لكن 
حتى منصات جرينتش بعضها شموعها تمثل السعر نوعا ما  
مثل جاين  
لكن هذي شموعها مالها طعم أبدا

----------


## الأرستقراطي

هذي منصة صحيحة ونشوف الفرق عن السابقة مع ان الفريم المستخدم واحد وهو الديلي والزوج واحد وهو اليورو دولار

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اتفق معك على هذه الجزئية لكن 
> حتى منصات جرينتش بعضها شموعها تمثل السعر نوعا ما  
> مثل جاين  
> لكن هذي شموعها مالها طعم أبدا

 
كلامك صحيح وهم اقرب الى منصات قبرص مثل تربل A وغيرها 
شف مثلا هذي الصورة 
شمعة الاربع ساعات باقي عليها 100 دقيقة 
اليوم باقي عليها 40 !!! 
يعني ينتهي اليوم ويبدا واحد جديد والاربع ساعات شغالة للحين !! مضروبة طبعا 
استغفال ماله حدود بصراحة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

مثل لو افترضنا ان شمعة ساعة تنتهي بعد 15 دقيقة و اربع ساعات بعد 22 دقيقة !!  
مستحيل العقل يقبل 
عشان كذا انا اراقب سعر اليورو فقط على 7 شاشات وعسانا نسلم

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> الملف المرفق 500670  
> للرفع ابوناصر

 شكرا يا غالي  
نعم انا اشدد على منصة توقيت مكة  
لكن شمعة الاربع ساعات (في وسط الاسبوع ) 
والشرط الثاني ان تكون منصتين محترمتين  
لاحظ اغلاق الاربع ساعات في منصة ان كانت شمعة لها اثر مثل شوتينج ستار وغيرها <<< شرط ثالث  
فستجد دلالات من منصة جرينتش حيث الفارق ساعتين  
--------- 
بمعنى منصة تسبق الأخرى لتتوافق حركة السعر  
فنستطيع صيد حركة ما

----------


## الأرستقراطي

هنا شمعة الاسبوع اللي فات للحين شغالة وباقي عليها 1400 دقيقة 
لكن بعد 40 دقيقة اذا انتهى زمن اليومي راح تمسح الباقي الاسبوعي وتبدا من جديد  
تابع بعد 40 دقيقة ماذا يحصل للفريم الاسبوعي ههههه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> شكرا يا غالي  
> نعم انا اشدد على منصة توقيت مكة  
> لكن شمعة الاربع ساعات (في وسط الاسبوع ) 
> والشرط الثاني ان تكون منصتين محترمتين  
> لاحظ اغلاق الاربع ساعات في منصة ان كانت شمعة لها اثر مثل شوتينج ستار وغيرها <<< شرط ثالث  
> فستجد دلالات من منصة جرينتش حيث الفارق ساعتين  
> --------- 
> بمعنى منصة تسبق الأخرى لتتوافق حركة السعر  
> فنستطيع صيد حركة ما

 
صحيح كلامك اذا اغلقت 4 ساعات شوتنج على توقيت 
يظل السعر يتذبذب حتى تتوافق باقي المنصات مع شوتنج او بالعة او عاكسة 
ملاحظة ما تصدر الا من خبير

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> هذي منصة صحيحة ونشوف الفرق عن السابقة مع ان الفريم المستخدم واحد وهو الديلي والزوج واحد وهو اليورو دولار  الملف المرفق 501089

 صحيح الاختلاف في التوقيت يسبب خلل على مستوى الاربع ساعات وحتى الشهري  
لكن  يفترض نظريا أن شموع الساعة وأقل متشابهة لدى الجميع

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> صحيح الاختلاف في التوقيت يسبب خلل على مستوى الاربع ساعات وحتى الشهري  
> لكن  يفترض نظريا أن شموع الساعة وأقل متشابهة لدى الجميع

 صحيح لكن اكثر المحترفين يستخدمون الفريم الملكي 4 ساعات وما فوق

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> صحيح لكن اكثر المحترفين يستخدمون الفريم الملكي 4 ساعات وما فوق

 هنا يبدأ الخلاف  
الفريم الملكي هو الاقرب للاتفاق بين الجميع  
مثلا اذا ظهرت (شوتينج ) على الاربع ساعات فسيراها من يتابع تلك المنصة والتوقيت  
لكن اذا ظهرت على الساعة فسيرها من يتابع اي منصة << نظريا جميع المنصات متشابهة على الساعة وأقل  
فأيهما أقوى ؟

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> هنا يبدأ الخلاف  
> الفريم الملكي هو الاقرب للاتفاق بين الجميع  
> مثلا اذا ظهرت (شوتينج ) على الاربع ساعات فسيراها من يتابع تلك المنصة والتوقيت  
> لكن اذا ظهرت على الساعة فسيرها من يتابع اي منصة << نظريا جميع المنصات متشابهة على الساعة وأقل  
> فأيهما أقوى ؟

 
من متابعتي اذا ظهرت شوتنج على منصة لندن تكون اما شوتنج او بالعة على امريكا 
إشارة الدخول تظهر على جميع المنصات وتتفاوت بالقوة فقط 
على الساعة تتعب وانت تتابع اشارات 80 % منها مخادع

----------


## الأرستقراطي

باقي 12 دقيقة وينتهي اليوم على منصة لندن 
ارفع تحديث لمشاهدة المسخرة المتوقعة على الاسبوع والاربع ساعات

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> من متابعتي اذا ظهرت شوتنج على منصة لندن تكون اما شوتنج او بالعة على امريكا 
> إشارة الدخول تظهر على جميع المنصات وتتفاوت بالقوة فقط 
> على الساعة تتعب وانت تتابع اشارات 80 % منها مخادع

  
ستجد نفس رسمة الاشكال اعلاه حتى على الاسبوعي 
--------
مكان الولادة للشمعة
+ 
اسلوب الولادة لها  
أهم من شكلها   
كثيرا ما اشتري بسبب (شتوينج ستار ) أو ابيع بسبب همر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

تم تصفير العدادات كي تتوافق مع اليومي  :No3:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ستجد نفس رسمة الاشكال اعلاه حتى على الاسبوعي 
> --------
> مكان الولادة للشمعة
> + 
> اسلوب الولادة لها  
> أهم من شكلها   
> كثيرا ما اشتري بسبب (شتوينج ستار ) أو ابيع بسبب همر

 
على الساعة افضل النموذج الخطي  
احيانا مثلك اشتري او ابيع على شكل الشمعة لكن مرة تصيب ومرة تخيب

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> على الساعة افضل النموذج الخطي  
> احيانا مثلك اشتري او ابيع على شكل الشمعة لكن مرة تصيب ومرة تخيب

 هذي الشمعة خدعتني  
لكن لاحظ ان وقفها بعيد جدا 
غالبا السعر يتسارع في لحظة فشلها  
شف كيف صارت دعم الآن

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> غالبا السعر يتسارع في لحظة فشلها

 سبب التسارع هو أوامر الشراء والتي هي وقف خسارة من باع بسببها

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> هذي الشمعة خدعتني  
> لكن لاحظ ان وقفها بعيد جدا 
> غالبا السعر يتسارع في لحظة فشلها  
> شف كيف صارت دعم الآن

  
الشموع كذبها اكثر من صدقها 
اعمل احصائية وشوف بنفسك 
اول شي يتعلمه اللي يدخل السوق هي الشموع اليابانية وهي اكثر شي فاشل 
محرقة فلوس

----------


## أبو نـاصر

ويبقى  مشكلة ثانية  
اذا تقارن بين الدولار اندكس (جرينتش)
مع شارت ثاني مثل اليورو دولار (مكة) 
4 ساعات

----------


## الأرستقراطي

مالها حل ابوناصر وتضطر تقارن مع منصة تستخدم لندن 
مافيه اندكس دولار مع توقيت امريكا 
انا اقول امريكا لأنه هو الصحيح مش توقيت السعودية 
5 عصرا في امريكا = 12 ليلا السعودية

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اليورو راح يستمر بالصعود على الاقل 300  نقطة وراح يفرم البائعين 
> لا اعلم سر تمسك البعض بالبيع !!! 
> من يتداول بعاطفته سيخسر

  
يستمر الفرم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

سوق على مهلك سوق ، بكرى الدنيا تروق

----------


## Moh. Osama



----------


## الأرستقراطي

مراهقة السوق مستمرة 
اعراضها : 
انا الفاهم الوحيد
السوق غصب عن خشمة يروح وين ما ابي
لازم السعر يتحرك زي ما خططت
محفظتي ابو 200 $ هي من يحرك السوق الترليوني
اذا السوق ما مشى زي ما ابي فالسوق الغلطان مش انا
اكيد فيه شي غلط بالسوق  :Cry Smile: 
 اظن الشباب حاسديني هه  
الله يصبرنا بس
عطوني موكسال

----------


## ArzaG

انت معي على الخط ؟ 
الله المستعان 
رغبة شديده في ايهام الناس انه عليم وخبير وقدير
وغاب عنه انه فيها تطاول على الله 
نصحوه الاخوه عن الاسلوب وليس التحليل ولكن واضح انه لا ينتصح 
يكبر ويعقل ان شاء الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> انت معي على الخط ؟ 
> الله المستعان 
> رغبة شديده في ايهام الناس انه عليم وخبير وقدير
> وغاب عنه انه فيها تطاول على الله 
> نصحوه الاخوه عن الاسلوب وليس التحليل ولكن واضح انه لا ينتصح 
> يكبر ويعقل ان شاء الله

 
مثل ما تفضلت اخوي نصبر عليه الين تعدي فترة المراهقة ويكبر ويعقل 
حاله حال كثيرين شفناهم وغادرونا بسلام

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو عمل سبرنق تصفية للبائعين وينوي الهبوط بهدف الخط الوردي مع صمود السبرينق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

قبل     
بعد

----------


## الأرستقراطي

بدون حلف يمين او كثر كلام 
شارت يغني عن الكلام يا همام  :013:

----------


## amjad

> بدون حلف يمين او كثر كلام 
> شارت يغني عن الكلام يا همام

 للتأكيد .. مناطق 1650 هي مناطق فجوة في بروفايل الموجة الصاعدة الحالية وهي سعر مستهدف بشكل مباشر ، ومنها إن شاء الله قد يتوجه إلى 1867  
تحياتي

----------


## A.AdelFx

> اليورو عمل سبرنق تصفية للبائعين وينوي الهبوط بهدف الخط الوردي مع صمود السبرينق

 وانا ايضا كانت نظرتي لليورو/دولار بيع مع بدايه اليوم
بسبب تحليل الـ vsa علي الفريم اليومي       
تحياتي وتقديري لأستاذنا الأرستقراطي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

مبروك للشباب وصلنا هدف السبرنق بالمللي والحمد لله 
بدون هياط ولا حلفان يمين ولا تكبّر 
سوق على مهلك سوق يا سوق

----------


## A.AdelFx

> مبروك للشباب وصلنا هدف السبرنق بالمللي والحمد لله 
> بدون هياط ولا حلفان يمين ولا تكبّر 
> سوق على مهلك سوق يا سوق

 مبروك أستاذنا  

> سوق على مهلك سوق يا سوق

  :Asvc:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> مبروك أستاذنا

 
تسلم يا غالي بعض مما عندكم 
اتفقت نظرتي مع نظرتك ونظرة الاستاذ امجد مما اعطى التوصية قوة اكثر 
كل الامتنان

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ههههه هذه اغنية مصرية رائعة اخونا الاستقراطي الرايق هههههه 
> مشكور مجهودك لكن اعذرني لم افهم الشارت هل الصفقة بيع ولا شراء ؟

  
اعتذر على تأخري 
التوصية كانت شراء من 1750 وتبريد 1730 وانتهت بالهدف عند 1810 والحمد لله 
لم اضعها هنا ووضعتها في تويتر

----------


## A.AdelFx

> تسلم يا غالي بعض مما عندكم 
> اتفقت نظرتي مع نظرتك ونظرة الاستاذ امجد مما اعطى التوصية قوة اكثر 
> كل الامتنان

 بالتأكيد شرف لي اخي الأرستقراطي
تقبل تحياتي واتمني لحضرتك النجاح دائما

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> حكمة اليوم :   من تواضع للسوق رفعه

   حكمة اليوم :   من أعجب برأيه ضل
 ومن استغنى بعقله زل 
ومن تكبر على الناس ذل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

السوق يمشي بموجات صاعدة وهابطة 
افضل استراتيجيات التداول ركوب الموجة من بدايتها ان حصل او من أول اشارة 
التعلق بمراكز خاسرة او العناد لا ينفع والمرجنة ستؤدب العنيد حتي يفيق ويتعلم من جديد 
غدا الجمعة وكما ذكرت سابقا 
الجمعة عاكسة 
والله اعلم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

1640 السعر الان 
نرمي اول كتيبة شراء ستوب 30 نقطة فقط 
هدف 50 باذن الله

----------


## ArzaG

> 1640 السعر الان 
> نرمي اول كتيبة شراء ستوب 30 نقطة فقط 
> هدف 50 باذن الله

 لو صبرت شوي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

حبيب قلبي ارزاق
انا شغلي حار بحار ما عندي صبر
هههههه 
الله يوفقك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> للتأكيد .. مناطق 1650 هي مناطق فجوة في بروفايل الموجة الصاعدة الحالية وهي سعر مستهدف بشكل مباشر ، ومنها إن شاء الله قد يتوجه إلى 1867  
> تحياتي   الملف المرفق 501301

  
اليورو الان 1635 
راح يصعد الى 1690 وما حولها ثم هبوط مظلي نحو 1525 والله اعلم 
انا احب اتعامل مع السوق كل يوم بيومه 
نظام بقالة 
ما يهمني سعره بعد اسبوع او شهر او سنة كم 
يهمني اليوم كم اخذت منه 
تحياتي

----------


## A.AdelFx

> اليورو الان 1635 
> راح يصعد الى 1690 وما حولها ثم هبوط مظلي نحو 1525 والله اعلم 
> انا احب اتعامل مع السوق كل يوم بيومه 
> نظام بقالة 
> ما يهمني سعره بعد اسبوع او شهر او سنة كم 
> يهمني اليوم كم اخذت منه 
> تحياتي

 *صباح الخير أستاذنا الغالي
هل حضرتك تتداول يورو/دولار فقط ؟
وهل التخصص في زوج واحد تداول يومي أفضل من تداول سوينج علي معظم الأزواج واقصد بأفضل هل " افضل من الناحيه النفسيه " وليس الربح لان الربح قناعه شخصيه وأداره رأس مال
شكرا مقدما استأذنا وتقبل تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> *صباح الخير أستاذنا الغالي
> هل حضرتك تتداول يورو/دولار فقط ؟
> وهل التخصص في زوج واحد تداول يومي أفضل من تداول سوينج علي معظم الأزواج واقصد بأفضل هل " افضل من الناحيه النفسيه " وليس الربح لان الربح قناعه شخصيه وأداره رأس مال
> شكرا مقدما استأذنا وتقبل تحياتي وتقديري*

 
انا زمان كنت اتداول على الذهب فقط ولا انظر لغيره 
الان تركت الذهب بسبب الشبهة وبسبب التقلبات  
التركيز على عملة واحدة مع رفع المخاطرة افضل 1000 مرة من 1000 عملة متفرقة ومتشتتة 
لو عندك سيارة مرسيدس خربانة بتروح واحد متخصص مرسيدس فقط او بتاع كله ؟ 
نفس الشي بالسوق 
انا اعيش مع الشارت وافهم كل حركة فيه ولا التفت لغيره الا ما ندر  
مع علمي اني لو فرفرت شوي راح الاقي فرص كثيرة لكني مؤمن بمقولة : 
الطمع اضاع ما جمع 
لو محفظتك 1000 دولار فقط وكل يوم 20 نقطة راح تجمع مليون دولار آخر العام 
لكن الشباب ما يقتنعون بالمليون 
عايزين فرص ما توقف  طول اليوم وهذا سبب الدمار الحاصل وراح يستمر يحصل لحد ما يتعلموا الانضباط 
اي سؤال انا حاضر وبالخدمة

----------


## A.AdelFx

> انا زمان كنت اتداول على الذهب فقط ولا انظر لغيره 
> الان تركت الذهب بسبب الشبهة وبسبب التقلبات  
> التركيز على عملة واحدة مع *رفع المخاطرة* افضل 1000 مرة من 1000 عملة متفرقة ومتشتتة 
> لو عندك سيارة مرسيدس خربانة بتروح واحد متخصص مرسيدس فقط او بتاع كله ؟ 
> نفس الشي بالسوق  *انا اعيش مع الشارت وافهم كل حركة فيه* ولا التفت لغيره الا ما ندر  
> مع علمي اني لو فرفرت شوي راح الاقي فرص كثيرة لكني مؤمن بمقولة :  *الطمع اضاع ما جمع* 
> لو محفظتك 1000 دولار فقط وكل يوم 20 نقطة راح تجمع مليون دولار آخر العام 
> لكن الشباب ما يقتنعون بالمليون 
> عايزين فرص ما توقف  طول اليوم وهذا سبب الدمار الحاصل وراح يستمر يحصل لحد ما يتعلموا الانضباط 
> اي سؤال انا حاضر وبالخدمة

 *شكرا أستاذنا الفاضل علي الرد والأهتمام
رد حضرتك وافي وواضح جدا بارك الله فيك
سبب سؤالي اني لاحظت معظم المتداولين المحترفين يقومون بالتداول علي أداه ماليه واحده والأجانب المحترفين يقومون بالتداول علي E-mini S&P 500 Futures ولكن يحتاج علي الأقل 20000 دولار لفتح حساب تداول يومي وزي ماحضرتك عارف سوق الفيوتشر بيه فوليوم وايضا شركات الفيوتشر افضل من شركات الفوركس من ناحيه المصدقيه لذلك يكون الخيار الأمثل لأصحاب الحسابات الصغيره هو تداول زوج واحد مثل يورو/دولار في شركه محترمه والتركيز علي صفقه او أثنين يوميا 
وايضا هذه الطريقه تحتاج خبره كبيره لمعرفه السلوك السعري للزوج وأماكن تغير الأتجاه وانتظار نقاط دخول قويه
سؤال أخر أستاذنا الغالي وأسف جدا علي الأطاله 
هل كل يوم تجد علي الاقل صفقه واحده يوميا ؟ ولا هناك ايام لا يتم التداول فيها
لان أوقات بيكون الزوج غير واضح في بعض الأيام ولا أستطيع توقع حركته هذا بالنسبه لي ولكن اعتقد سهل جدا لحضرتك توقع الحركه اليوميه للزوج
وبالنسبه للأخبار أستاذنا ؟ تتجنب الأخبار ولا يتم التداول بعد الخبر بفتره ؟
الف شكر مقدما أستاذي وأخي الأرستقراطي
تقبل وافر الأحترام والتقدير .. تحياتي*

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> *شكرا أستاذنا الفاضل علي الرد والأهتمام
> رد حضرتك وافي وواضح جدا بارك الله فيك
> سبب سؤالي اني لاحظت معظم المتداولين المحترفين يقومون بالتداول علي أداه ماليه واحده والأجانب المحترفين يقومون بالتداول علي E-mini S&P 500 Futures ولكن يحتاج علي الأقل 20000 دولار لفتح حساب تداول يومي وزي ماحضرتك عارف سوق الفيوتشر بيه فوليوم وايضا شركات الفيوتشر افضل من شركات الفوركس من ناحيه المصدقيه لذلك يكون الخيار الأمثل لأصحاب الحسابات الصغيره هو تداول زوج واحد مثل يورو/دولار في شركه محترمه والتركيز علي صفقه او أثنين يوميا 
> وايضا هذه الطريقه تحتاج خبره كبيره لمعرفه السلوك السعري للزوج وأماكن تغير الأتجاه وانتظار نقاط دخول قويه
> سؤال أخر أستاذنا الغالي وأسف جدا علي الأطاله 
> هل كل يوم تجد علي الاقل صفقه واحده يوميا ؟ ولا هناك ايام لا يتم التداول فيها
> لان أوقات بيكون الزوج غير واضح في بعض الأيام ولا أستطيع توقع حركته هذا بالنسبه لي ولكن اعتقد سهل جدا لحضرتك توقع الحركه اليوميه للزوج
> وبالنسبه للأخبار أستاذنا ؟ تتجنب الأخبار ولا يتم التداول بعد الخبر بفتره ؟
> الف شكر مقدما أستاذي وأخي الأرستقراطي
> تقبل وافر الأحترام والتقدير .. تحياتي*

  
ياغالي انا كنت اتداول على الداو والذهب والنفط سابقا وابتعدت بسبب التقلبات العنيفة 
السوق قبل ترمب لي كما بعده  
بخصوص الفرص فعلا تجي ايام ما ادخل لكن نادرا 
لقط 10 او 15 نقطة عالسريع ممكن جدا 
بخصوص الاخبار : هي مسرّع فقط للحركة الصحيحة لا اكثر 
اذا كان تحليلك صحيح فالخبر يدعم التحليل وهذا بنسبة لا تقل عن 80 % 
كثير ما تنبأنا بالخبر قبل صدوره من قراءة السلوك السعري على الشارت فقط 
تلاقي المشاركات هنا في الديوانية  
ياليت ياغالي بدون كلمة استاذ 
ابوطلال تكفي وزيادة  
كل الامتنان

----------


## A.AdelFx

> ياغالي انا كنت اتداول على الداو والذهب والنفط سابقا وابتعدت بسبب التقلبات العنيفة 
> السوق قبل ترمب لي كما بعده  
> بخصوص الفرص فعلا تجي ايام ما ادخل لكن نادرا 
> لقط 10 او 15 نقطة عالسريع ممكن جدا 
> بخصوص الاخبار : هي مسرّع فقط للحركة الصحيحة لا اكثر 
> اذا كان تحليلك صحيح فالخبر يدعم التحليل وهذا بنسبة لا تقل عن 80 % 
> كثير ما تنبأنا بالخبر قبل صدوره من قراءة السلوك السعري على الشارت فقط 
> تلاقي المشاركات هنا في الديوانية  
> ياليت ياغالي بدون كلمة استاذ 
> ...

 شكرا جدا أخي ابوطلال .. ربنا يبارك فيك
جمعه مباركـه ليك وللأسره الكريمه إن شاء الله ربي يفتح ليك كل ابواب الخير

----------


## السَّبْرُ

> 1640 السعر الان 
> نرمي اول كتيبة شراء ستوب 30 نقطة فقط 
> هدف 50 باذن الله

 بشر ياذيبان ماشتغل عندك حدس المضارب

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بشر ياذيبان ماشتغل عندك حدس المضارب

 
للحين اليورو داعس وانا عدلت الوقف الى 40 نقطة عند 1600 
لو كسر 1610 راح يهبط الى 1525 وما فيه داعي نتعلق فيه 
ننتظره بفرصة افضل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> شكرا جدا أخي ابوطلال .. ربنا يبارك فيك
> جمعه مباركـه ليك وللأسره الكريمه إن شاء الله ربي يفتح ليك كل ابواب الخير

 
تسلم اخي الحبيب احمد وجمعة مباركة عليك وعلى الاسرة الكريمة

----------


## ArzaG

اخر دعم لهذا الشهر
البيفوت الشهري 1.154
فيبو شهري 50% 1.152

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اتوقع الارتداد الى 1680 قبل اكمال الهبوط والله اعلم 
اليورو محتاج تنفس وتطويع مؤشرات

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نحتاج الى كسر ضلع  الخفاش

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اخر دعم لهذا الشهر
> البيفوت الشهري 1.154
> فيبو شهري 50% 1.152

  
البقالة حاليا تحت الجرد الشهري هههههه 
نشوف ايش يحصل مع بداية الشهر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الشركات الاوربية بدأت في إعادة الروافع كما كانت قبل 1 اغسطس 
الف مبروك

----------


## أبو معاذ الثاني

> الشركات الاوربية بدأت في إعادة الروافع كما كانت قبل 1 اغسطس 
> الف مبروك

  *متى يبدأ سريان هذا القرار أخي العزيز*

----------


## bolet

> الشركات الاوربية بدأت في إعادة الروافع كما كانت قبل 1 اغسطس 
> الف مبروك

 ما خارجتهم الروافع القليلة  :Asvc:

----------


## KARKOR

> الشركات الاوربية بدأت في إعادة الروافع كما كانت قبل 1 اغسطس 
> الف مبروك

 
رميت القنبلة يا صديقي في  المنتدي ومشيت
المنتدي يولع كده :Big Grin:  
ليه تراجعوا في القرار ؟ هل حساباتهم تراجعت؟ واين المصدر؟ واي الشركات ابتدت في ارجاع الرافعة كما كانت   :012:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اعتذر اني تاخرت بالرد 
عارفين اجازة السوق فرصة للخروج 
وصلتني ايميلات من دوكا وسويس كوت  
دخلت المواقع   
دوكاسكوبي      
سويس كوت عاد الى 100  https://ar.swissquote.com/forex/cond.../forex-pricing 
ارجو التاكد من المعلومة 
حسابي لدى الشركتين بالاساس رافعة 30 حتى قبل تخفيض الروافع

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نحتاج الى كسر ضلع  الخفاش

  
تم اختراق ضلع الخفاش 
ندخل الان 1610 ستوب 50 هدف 50

----------


## KARKOR

> اعتذر اني تاخرت بالرد 
> عارفين اجازة السوق فرصة للخروج 
> وصلتني ايميلات من دوكا وسويس كوت  
> دخلت المواقع   
> دوكاسكوبي      
> سويس كوت عاد الى 100  https://ar.swissquote.com/forex/cond.../forex-pricing 
> ارجو التاكد من المعلومة 
> حسابي لدى الشركتين بالاساس رافعة 30 حتى قبل تخفيض الروافع

 
الف شكر يا صديقي
بما انك اخونا ابو طلال من اعمدة المنتديات نحب ان تطلعنا علي اسرارك :Asvc:  اذا سمح وقتك واردت ذلك
ما هي افضل طرق المضاربة التي رايتها في فريم الدقيقة
وما هي اوائل الشركات التي تعاملت معها في بداياتك في الفوركس 
وافضل شركة ربحت بها واسوءشركة خسرت بها او تعاملت معها
ولك جزيل الشكر :Icon26:

----------


## ArzaG

> الف شكر يا صديقي
> بما انك اخونا ابو طلال من اعمدة المنتديات نحب ان تطلعنا علي اسرارك اذا سمح وقتك واردت ذلك
> ما هي افضل طرق المضاربة التي رايتها في فريم الدقيقة
> وما هي اوائل الشركات التي تعاملت معها في بداياتك في الفوركس 
> وافضل شركة ربحت بها واسوءشركة خسرت بها او تعاملت معها
> ولك جزيل الشكر

  

> اليورو الان 1635 
> راح يصعد الى 1690 وما حولها ثم هبوط مظلي نحو 1525 والله اعلم 
> انا احب اتعامل مع السوق كل يوم بيومه 
> نظام بقالة 
> ما يهمني سعره بعد اسبوع او شهر او سنة كم 
> يهمني اليوم كم اخذت منه 
> تحياتي

 ابو طلال نظام شياب 
فاتح بقاله
يتعامل بالهلله
يقفل الحساب اخر الدوام
يضع الصره تحت المخده
ينام مرتاح   :Regular Smile:

----------


## KARKOR

> ابو طلال نظام شياب 
> فاتح بقاله
> يتعامل بالهلله
> يقفل الحساب اخر الدوام
> يضع الصره تحت المخده
> ينام مرتاح

 
صدقني اخي سعد 
ده افضل واحسن نظام
نظام انترداي ولا وجع راس ولا يحزنون
نظام محترفين جامد

----------


## ArzaG

> صدقني اخي سعد 
> ده افضل واحسن نظام
> نظام انترداي ولا وجع راس ولا يحزنون
> نظام محترفين جامد

 جميع الاثرياء عندما تقرء عن حياتهم تجدهم لازالوا في استثماراتهم وتداولهم بعد مدة 20 30 40 سنه ويعود لسبب تحفظهم في التعامل مع الاموال 
وشدد جان على هذا الامر عام 1923 في كتابه حقيقة شريط الاسهم Truth of the Stock Tape , وكأنه يتكلم عن عصرنا الحالي
وقال: لو نجح في تعليم ولو قلة لترك المقامرة الشديده وسلك التداول والاسثمار المتحفظ, يكون قد ادى مهمته وعمله لم يذهب سدى

----------


## KARKOR

> جميع الاثرياء عندما تقرء عن حياتهم تجدهم لازالوا في استثماراتهم وتداولهم بعد مدة 20 30 40 سنه ويعود لسبب تحفظهم في التعامل مع الاموال 
> وشدد جان على هذا الامر عام 1923 في كتابه حقيقة شريط الاسهم Truth of the Stock Tape , وكأنه يتكلم عن عصرنا الحالي
> وقال: لو نجح في تعليم ولو قلة لترك المقامرة الشديده وسلك التداول والاسثمار المتحفظ, يكون قد ادى مهمته وعمله لم يذهب سدى

  
  بيقولوا جان افلس في اخر حياته صح الكلام ده 
ده لو صح الكلام ده
يبقي نصايحه لم بعمل بها :Big Grin:

----------


## ArzaG

> بيقولوا جان افلس في اخر حياته صح الكلام ده 
> ده لو صح الكلام ده
> يبقي نصايحه لم بعمل بها

 الخلاف موجود وله مؤيديون ومخالفون, وكله لا يهم 
المهم ان علمه لازال قابل للتطبيق وبدقه
والى يومنا هذا من عرف لتطبيقات جان يحبه ومن عجز عن معرفتها يكرهه :/ 
هذا مثال لاحد تطبيقاته حرفيا
تم رسمه مره واحده من قمة فبراير وبقية الوقت تم التفرغ لتداول المسارات

----------


## KARKOR

> الخلاف موجود وله مؤيديون ومخالفون, وكله لا يهم 
> المهم ان علمه لازال قابل للتطبيق وبدقه
> والى يومنا هذا من عرف لتطبيقات جان يحبه ومن عجز عن معرفتها يكرهه :/ 
> هذا مثال لاحد تطبيقاته حرفيا
> تم رسمه مره واحده من قمة فبراير وبقية الوقت تم التفرغ لتداول المسارات

 انا من نوعيه الكارهين له
بس ايه؟؟ ... انا بكرهه كره مش عادي :Teeth Smile:  
انا اتوقع للمجنون هبوط الي 148
السعر الان 14870

----------


## KARKOR

مقولة اعجبتني
مع اني لا اعرف هذا (( الديل)) :Big Grin:

----------


## ArzaG

> انا من نوعيه الكارهين له
> بس ايه؟؟ ... انا بكرهه كره مش عادي 
> انا اتوقع للمجنون هبوط الي 148
> السعر الان 14870

 وجهة نظر برضه  :Regular Smile: 
حتى ابنه يكرهه وقال في تصريحه انه مات مفلس  :Regular Smile: 
يمكن عشان ما اعطاه اسرار تداوله ؟ 
موجات المجنون 700+ نقطه مع الاتجاه, 70 نقطه لاتغير ترند

----------


## KARKOR

> انا اتوقع للمجنون هبوط الي 148
> السعر الان 14870

 هبوط + 30 pip

----------


## A.AdelFx

> اليورو الان 1635 
> راح يصعد الى 1690 وما حولها ثم هبوط مظلي نحو 1525 والله اعلم 
> انا احب اتعامل مع السوق كل يوم بيومه 
> نظام بقالة 
> ما يهمني سعره بعد اسبوع او شهر او سنة كم 
> يهمني اليوم كم اخذت منه 
> تحياتي

   

> ابو طلال نظام شياب 
> فاتح بقاله
> يتعامل بالهلله
> يقفل الحساب اخر الدوام
> يضع الصره تحت المخده
> ينام مرتاح

   

> صدقني اخي سعد 
> ده افضل واحسن نظام
> نظام انترداي ولا وجع راس ولا يحزنون
> نظام محترفين جامد

 انا جربت نظام البقاله النهارده في ساعه ونص عملت 25 نقطه لكن العيب الوحيد اني فضلت مبحلق للشارت الساعه ونص لأني كنت شغال علي فريم الدقيقه
تجربه حلوه وان شاء الله تتكرر كل مايكون عندي وقت
يارب أخي ابوطلال محل البقاله بتاعك يكبر ويبقي سوبر ماركت أد الدنيا  :Asvc:  
تقبلو تحياتي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الف شكر يا صديقي
> بما انك اخونا ابو طلال من اعمدة المنتديات نحب ان تطلعنا علي اسرارك اذا سمح وقتك واردت ذلك
> ما هي افضل طرق المضاربة التي رايتها في فريم الدقيقة
> وما هي اوائل الشركات التي تعاملت معها في بداياتك في الفوركس 
> وافضل شركة ربحت بها واسوءشركة خسرت بها او تعاملت معها
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 
وعليكم السلام
الفريم : لا اعترف بالدقيقة مطلقا ولا عمري ضاربت عليه بحياتي
اول شركة : مان فاينانشيال الكندية الحكومية عام 2004
افضل شركة : كلهم زي بعض
تحياتي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ابو طلال نظام شياب 
> فاتح بقاله
> يتعامل بالهلله
> يقفل الحساب اخر الدوام
> يضع الصره تحت المخده
> ينام مرتاح

 
ههه مهوب شرط اخر اليوم لكن الصفقة ما تستمر اكثر من 3 ايام بالكثير 
لأنها بالتاكيد يا ستوب يا هدف وستوباتي لا تتعدى بالغالب 30 - 50 نقطة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> جميع الاثرياء عندما تقرء عن حياتهم تجدهم لازالوا في استثماراتهم وتداولهم بعد مدة 20 30 40 سنه ويعود لسبب تحفظهم في التعامل مع الاموال 
> وشدد جان على هذا الامر عام 1923 في كتابه حقيقة شريط الاسهم Truth of the Stock Tape , وكأنه يتكلم عن عصرنا الحالي
> وقال: لو نجح في تعليم ولو قلة لترك المقامرة الشديده وسلك التداول والاسثمار المتحفظ, يكون قد ادى مهمته وعمله لم يذهب سدى  الملف المرفق 501504

 
هذا الكلام السليم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> انا جربت نظام البقاله النهارده في ساعه ونص عملت 25 نقطه لكن العيب الوحيد اني فضلت مبحلق للشارت الساعه ونص لأني كنت شغال علي فريم الدقيقه
> تجربه حلوه وان شاء الله تتكرر كل مايكون عندي وقت
> يارب أخي ابوطلال محل البقاله بتاعك يكبر ويبقي سوبر ماركت أد الدنيا  
> تقبلو تحياتي

 
لا اعمل على فريم الدقيقة ولا عمري فتحته اخي عادل 
جرب نظام البقالة فريم نص ساعة والافضل ساعة 
تلاقي 20 في 15 في 10 نقاط ورى بعض زي الرز وتبقا هايبرماركت باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

فارمين او مفرومين ؟ الله وحده يعلم  
لازلت متمسك بالشراء  
لو كسرنا 1505 تتغير النظرة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الدولار ين الان 113.95 ممكن نبيعه ستوب 20 نقطة فقط

----------


## مسترهدف

صباح الخيررررات
كم الهدف ابو طلال

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> صباح الخيررررات
> كم الهدف ابو طلال

 
كالعادة اخوي نادر 
50 نقطة باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الخروف نفس الفكرة 
سعره الان بالسوق 7230 نشتري ستوب 25 هدف 50 باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نسكر البقالة لحد ما نحصي الارباح او الخسائر لا سمح الله  :Wink Smile:  
لا يوجد اي توصيات اخرى

----------


## A.AdelFx

> لا اعمل على فريم الدقيقة ولا عمري فتحته اخي عادل 
> جرب نظام البقالة فريم نص ساعة والافضل ساعة 
> تلاقي 20 في 15 في 10 نقاط ورى بعض زي الرز وتبقا هايبرماركت باذن الله

 صباح الخير أستاذنا الغالي أبوطلال
سوف اعمل بنصيحتك ان شاء الله أخي
وكمان انا لاحظت فريم 4 ساعات جميل وتحليل الفوليوم بتاعه صادق نوعا ما
تقبل تحياتي وبالتوفيق دائما

----------


## KARKOR

الاسترالي نيوزلندي باذن الله
 للشراء ل 0980
تامل معي مؤشر الاستوكاستيك والمقاومات التي تقابله فب كل فريم

----------


## KARKOR

> الاسترالي نيوزلندي باذن الله
>  للشراء ل 0980
> تامل معي مؤشر الاستوكاستيك والمقاومات التي تقابله فب كل فريم

 
اغلاق العقود الان بعد صعود طفيف

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الدولار ين الان 113.95 ممكن نبيعه ستوب 20 نقطة فقط

  

> الخروف نفس الفكرة 
> سعره الان بالسوق 7230 نشتري ستوب 25 هدف 50 باذن الله

 
اليورو والخروف ضربوا ستوب 
الين حقق الهدف 
تقريبا تعادل

----------


## الأرستقراطي

1.1475  
سعر اليورو الان 
نشتري ستوب 20 فقط هدف 50 باذن الله

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> اليورو والخروف ضربوا ستوب 
> الين حقق الهدف 
> تقريبا تعادل

 ابتعدوا عن ازواج الدولار--سبب 98% من خسائر المتداولين
ركزوا على الأزواج الرياضية حيث انها اضمن فنيا خصوصا EURNZD

----------


## KARKOR

زمان اخي ارستقراطي كان ولاد حارتنا لو حد وضع اسم تليجرام او فيس بوك عندهم كان بيشنقوه ويطلعوه بره
دلوقتي مش لاقيين حد يدخل حارتهم وسايبين الحبل علي الغارب :Asvc:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> زمان اخي ارستقراطي كان ولاد حارتنا لو حد وضع اسم تليجرام او فيس بوك عندهم كان بيشنقوه ويطلعوه بره
> دلوقتي مش لاقيين حد يدخل حارتهم وسايبين الحبل علي الغارب

 
شكل السوق نايم هههه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> 1.1475  
> سعر اليورو الان 
> نشتري ستوب 20 فقط هدف 50 باذن الله

 
سن توب خفيف ظريف

----------


## KARKOR

> شكل السوق نايم هههه

 
الله يكون في عون الجميع

----------


## buaziz733

أسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير 
تحية للجميع
 وان شاء الله اسبوع موفق للجميع 
لكم مني جميعا كل الود والتقدير والاحترام

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> أسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير 
> تحية للجميع
>  وان شاء الله اسبوع موفق للجميع 
> لكم مني جميعا كل الود والتقدير والاحترام

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
جمعة مباركة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

تحليل اليورو 
كسر 1430 نقدر نقول باي باي يوغو

----------


## الأرستقراطي

سحر الفايبو المقلوب بستوب لا يتجاوز 10 نقاط  وهدف 40 - 50 نقطة ( تعليمي )

----------


## الأرستقراطي

نشوف وين رايحين  :Drive1:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

Thats ALL

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> Thats ALL

  
الزمن المتوقع قبل 17 ديسمبر   باذن الله

----------


## صاحب قرار

متابع معكم ....

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> متابع معكم ....

 حياك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

ستوب الصفقة 1219

----------


## alskndry

> ستوب الصفقة 1219

 وحشتنا اخى الحبيب الارستقراطى  بقالك فترة مش موجود لعل المانع خير باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> وحشتنا اخى الحبيب الارستقراطى  بقالك فترة مش موجود لعل المانع خير باذن الله

 
مشاغل مش اكثر حبيب قلبي الاسكندري  
ايووووه على اهل الاسكندرية الجدعان  
سلام من القلب

----------


## alskndry

> مشاغل مش اكثر حبيب قلبي الاسكندري  
> ايووووه على اهل الاسكندرية الجدعان  
> سلام من القلب

 ربنا يقويك ياغالى  تسلم ياغالى ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك  
بدون مجاملة والله وبجد وحشتنا  
احبك فى الله ياغالى

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ربنا يقويك ياغالى  تسلم ياغالى ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك  
> بدون مجاملة والله وبجد وحشتنا  
> احبك فى الله ياغالى

 
الله يديم المعروف والمحبة 
اشكرك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ستوب الصفقة 1219

 
دخلنا في تصحيح مركب 
خروج ربح 30 نقطة والحمد لله

----------


## ArzaG

حياك الله ابو طلال 
من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم 
عساك بخير وبصحه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> حياك الله ابو طلال 
> من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم 
> عساك بخير وبصحه

 
تسلم اخوي ارزاق راعي ديرة العز والخير  
الكويت ومثلها قليل

----------


## A.AdelFx

> وحشتنا اخى الحبيب الارستقراطى  بقالك فترة مش موجود لعل المانع خير باذن الله

 كما عهدناك أستاذ سكندري دائما سباق للخير.. زداك الله قبولا ومحبه   

> مشاغل مش اكثر حبيب قلبي الاسكندري  
> ايووووه على اهل الاسكندرية الجدعان  
> سلام من القلب

 حمدلله علي سلامتك أخونا وأستاذنا أبوطلال
نورت موضوعك من جديد

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> كما عهدناك أستاذ سكندري دائما سباق للخير.. زداك الله قبولا ومحبه   
> حمدلله علي سلامتك أخونا وأستاذنا أبوطلال
> نورت موضوعك من جديد

  
تسلم استاذي عادل وباذن الله نعود ونكمل  
كل الشكر

----------


## mohammedgaber

نورت المنتدى من جديد يابو طلال  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نورت المنتدى من جديد يابو طلال  
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

  
المنتدى منوّر بأهله واحبابه 
الف شكر ابوجابر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> Thats ALL  الملف المرفق 504708

  
اغلاق الليلة مهم 
لو اغلقنا فوق 1244 ندخل شراء بهدف 1255 باذن الله 
للمغامرين يمكن الدخول الان 1242 ستوب 1236 نفس الهدف

----------


## الأرستقراطي

شرح الحركة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الان 1249 
نغلق بالربح المكتوب والحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الاسترالي دولار الان 7210  
شراء ماركت ستوب 60  نقطة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الشرح والهدف والستوب

----------


## naser_naser

> الشرح والهدف والستوب

 بالتوفيق عزيزي صفقه جميله شكرا علي طرحك لها  ولفت الانظار اليها 
لاحظت وجود اشكال هارمونيك جديده غير المتعودين عليها ههههههه
ما ادري هل هي علامه صح ولا شعار نايك ولا ايه بالظبط خخخخخ

----------


## naser_naser

وكمان عندك الاسترالي كندي نفس الحكايه عامل فيها حرف V ولا رقم 7 بالعربي  
تقريبا الاسترالي حابب يغير الهارمونيك القديم او بيبتكر اشكال جديده علي سبيل التجديد هههه

----------


## السَّبْرُ

> الشرح والهدف والستوب

 سلامة الأسفار ابوطلال 
اتوقع middle way trend لأن مافيه اختبار تحت خط الترند

----------


## ArzaG

> بالتوفيق عزيزي صفقه جميله شكرا علي طرحك لها  ولفت الانظار اليها 
> لاحظت وجود اشكال هارمونيك جديده غير المتعودين عليها ههههههه
> ما ادري هل هي علامه صح ولا شعار نايك ولا ايه بالظبط خخخخخ

 وانت الصادق هارمونيك مستويات  :Regular Smile:        
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> بالتوفيق عزيزي صفقه جميله شكرا علي طرحك لها  ولفت الانظار اليها 
> لاحظت وجود اشكال هارمونيك جديده غير المتعودين عليها ههههههه
> ما ادري هل هي علامه صح ولا شعار نايك ولا ايه بالظبط خخخخخ

 
هذا الهارمونيك اللي طلع معي 
بالتوفيق يا زعيم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> سلامة الأسفار ابوطلال 
> اتوقع middle way trend لأن مافيه اختبار تحت خط الترند

 
الله يسلمك اخوي السبر 
ياليت شرح اكثر طال عمرك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> وانت الصادق هارمونيك مستويات        
> بالتوفيق للجميع

 
عطنا الزبدة يا راعي الكويت 
طلوع معنا او هبوط مع الاعداء ههههه

----------


## ArzaG

> عطنا الزبدة يا راعي الكويت 
> طلوع معنا او هبوط مع الاعداء ههههه

 ههههههه
ابشر يا راعي الخزامى 
في الاتجاه العام انا معك قلبا وقالبا صاعد  :Regular Smile:  
لكن المستويات تتصرف مثل باقي المستويات اللي تكون دعم تقلب مقاومه او تستمر في الدعم والعكس صحيح 
حاليا عند زاويه هابطه كانت مقاومه عند قمة سابقه والمفروض تكون دعم حاليا مثل القيعان اللي قبلها مباشره
في حال الكسر الدعم التالي هو قاع العام الماضي عند 0.71574 , واللي بعده اكتمال دورة الزاويه عند الخط الازرق الصاعد 
في حال الصمود واختراق القمة الاخيره, الاهداف ان شاء الله المستويات الافقيه التاليه الى الزاويه الصاعده بما انها كانت دعم سابق لقاع سابق    
هذا علمي وسلامتك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## A.AdelFx

> الاسترالي دولار الان 7210  
> شراء ماركت ستوب 60  نقطة

   

> الشرح والهدف والستوب   الملف المرفق 504929

 أستاذنا أبوطلال
الشمعه الأسبوعيه والفوليوم المصاحب لها يوحي بمزيد من الهبوط   
ايضا علي الفريم اليومي 
يوم 6/12 كان يوجد مجهود شراء وكان واضح جدا في ظل الشمعه
ولكن يوم 7/12 جاء هابط يوضح انه احتمال يكسر ويستمر الهبوط
ممكن نشوف شراء للتصحيح من مستويات 71   
سيناريو الشراء متوقف علي أختراق منطقه الطلب والثبات أعلاها
من مستويات 72300 72400
ممكن يستمر الصعود لمنطقه الطلب التي تليها 
الي مستويات 73300 73400   
وهناك احتمال كبير يفتح السوق علي جاب 
هذه رؤيتي المتواضعه واتمني من حضرتك توضحلي أي خطأ في التحليل
تقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري استاذنا أبوطلال

----------


## السَّبْرُ

محشور السعر قبل خط الترند هذا اللي قصدته ماخذا مساحة ولا حصل اختراق وتصحيح تحت خط الترند 
ايضا عندك الجزيرة السعرية اللي فوق key reversal
من غير الممكن تصحيح من جزيرة فقط انعكاس

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ههههههه
> ابشر يا راعي الخزامى 
> في الاتجاه العام انا معك قلبا وقالبا صاعد  
> لكن المستويات تتصرف مثل باقي المستويات اللي تكون دعم تقلب مقاومه او تستمر في الدعم والعكس صحيح 
> حاليا عند زاويه هابطه كانت مقاومه عند قمة سابقه والمفروض تكون دعم حاليا مثل القيعان اللي قبلها مباشره
> في حال الكسر الدعم التالي هو قاع العام الماضي عند 0.71574 , واللي بعده اكتمال دورة الزاويه عند الخط الازرق الصاعد 
> في حال الصمود واختراق القمة الاخيره, الاهداف ان شاء الله المستويات الافقيه التاليه الى الزاويه الصاعده بما انها كانت دعم سابق لقاع سابق  الملف المرفق 504950  
> هذا علمي وسلامتك

 
علمك كالعادة غانم ياطيب الاصل 
الخزامى الله يرحمها ويرحم راعيها هههههه 
معرفهوش ههه

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> أستاذنا أبوطلال
> الشمعه الأسبوعيه والفوليوم المصاحب لها يوحي بمزيد من الهبوط   
> ايضا علي الفريم اليومي 
> يوم 6/12 كان يوجد مجهود شراء وكان واضح جدا في ظل الشمعه
> ولكن يوم 7/12 جاء هابط يوضح انه احتمال يكسر ويستمر الهبوط
> ممكن نشوف شراء للتصحيح من مستويات 71   
> سيناريو الشراء متوقف علي أختراق منطقه الطلب والثبات أعلاها
> من مستويات 72300 72400
> ممكن يستمر الصعود لمنطقه الطلب التي تليها 
> ...

   
كلام جميل استاذ عادل لكن عندي بعض الملاحظات 
الشموع الاسبوعية لا اعتمدها نهائيا لأنها دائما غادرة وتلاحظ  في نفس الشارت ما اعني 
لاحظ شموع الصندوق جميعها عاكس ومع ذلك هبط     
بخصوص الفوليوم لا اعمل به لني حاولت ان افهمه ولم استطع 
اتوقع ان يفتح السوق على قاب صاعد لأن التسعير على الاغلاق خاطئ 
كل التوفيق يا صاحبي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> محشور السعر قبل خط الترند هذا اللي قصدته ماخذا مساحة ولا حصل اختراق وتصحيح تحت خط الترند 
> ايضا عندك الجزيرة السعرية اللي فوق key reversal
> من غير الممكن تصحيح من جزيرة فقط انعكاس

 
ما ادري اخوي السبر انت تتكلم عن الشارت حقي ولا شارت ثاني 
حاولت افهم وعجزت 
مدري العيب فيني او في الشرح 
كل التوفيق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

قبل ما نحلل الاسترالي لازم نحلل الدولار نفسه ( وهو سبب دخولي الحقيقي على الاسترالي شراء ) 
الدولار اغلق عند 96.59 وهي نقطة شبه مثالية لانها تحت الدعم 96.60 بنقطة واحدة فقط 
لو كسرنا 96.36 نقول باي باي دولار سنتين قدام 
والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الاخوة المهتمين بوظيفة محلل فني  
انصحهم بمتابعة هذا الموضوع    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t247995.html

----------


## A.AdelFx

> كلام جميل استاذ عادل لكن عندي بعض الملاحظات 
> الشموع الاسبوعية لا اعتمدها نهائيا لأنها دائما غادرة وتلاحظ  في نفس الشارت ما اعني 
> لاحظ شموع الصندوق جميعها عاكس ومع ذلك هبط    
> بخصوص الفوليوم لا اعمل به لني حاولت ان افهمه ولم استطع 
> اتوقع ان يفتح السوق على قاب صاعد لأن التسعير على الاغلاق خاطئ 
> كل التوفيق يا صاحبي

 استاذي الفاضل بارك الله فيك وبارك في علمك ومجهوداتك التي تبذلها
شكراً جزيلاً لك
لك كل احترامي وتقديري

----------


## السَّبْرُ

> ما ادري اخوي السبر انت تتكلم عن الشارت حقي ولا شارت ثاني 
> حاولت افهم وعجزت 
> مدري العيب فيني او في الشرح 
> كل التوفيق

 
عداك العيب الصفقة كذا والا كذا وقفها مناسب ان لقحت والا ماضرها الفحل

----------


## أبو نـاصر

يسعد مساك يا ابو طلال  
منين نصيده يا حلو

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> يسعد مساك يا ابو طلال  
> منين نصيده يا حلو

 هلا وغلا ابوناصر 
اليورو وضعه محير وراح انتظر اختراق منطقة المقاومة قبل ان افكر بالشراء 
البيع مناسب والستوب خفيف بحدود 30 نقطة لكن احداث باريس ما تخلينا نمسك له جادة 
اليورو كما يظهر في نموذج وتد خمس موجات استمراري + ارتداد من ترند ساقط 
يفشل النموذج باختراق e + الترند 
افضل مناطق الشراء بعد اختراق e + الترن + منطقة التموين 
لا افضل البيع رغم وضوحه   
السبب : الدولار اندكس خطر جدا واعطى هبوط

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> هلا وغلا ابوناصر 
> اليورو وضعه محير وراح انتظر اختراق منطقة المقاومة قبل ان افكر بالشراء 
> البيع مناسب والستوب خفيف بحدود 30 نقطة لكن احداث باريس ما تخلينا نمسك له جادة 
> اليورو كما يظهر في نموذج وتد خمس موجات استمراري + ارتداد من ترند ساقط 
> يفشل النموذج باختراق e + الترند 
> افضل مناطق الشراء بعد اختراق e + الترن + منطقة التموين 
> لا افضل البيع رغم وضوحه   
> السبب : الدولار اندكس خطر جدا واعطى هبوط

 هلا بك ومسهلا عد السيل  
هو المستهدف عندي قوي  
لكن مكان الدخول فعلا محير  
اتمنى ان يكسر 1.12151 قبل الوصول للمستهدف  سيكون أجمل   
لكن حاليا قد اجد مناسبا الدخول قريب من القاع عند السهم 1.13051 ليكون الوقف تحته .. خصوصا يوم الاربعاء اذاصار هذا الرقم تحت القناة الصاعدة  
ما يؤرقني هو فترة الاعياد والاجازات هل ستشهد تسارع قبلها هذه السنة أم برود

----------


## A.AdelFx

> الاخوة المهتمين بوظيفة محلل فني  
> انصحهم بمتابعة هذا الموضوع    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t247995.html

 من وجهه نظري أحد اهداف التداول هو "التحرر من قيود الوظيفة"
والتحرر يأتي من كسب المال من التداول
ولكي تكسب المال ينبغي أن تستمع بوقتك أثناء عملية التداول باللعبة ذاتها وبتحدي السوق   
يجب أن تركز على عملية التداول وليس على المال فينبغي على المتداول أن يركز على عملية التداول الفعلية وليس على الأرباح والعائد المادي  
فهؤلاء الذين يحققون الأرباح هم أولئك الذين يعشقون التداول وهم شغوفين به ويريدون أن يصبحوا الأفضل قدر المستطاع في حين أن المال قد يكون المحفز في البداية إلا أن الرابحون هؤلاء لابد وأن يحبوا مهنتهم التي اختاروها وأن يواظبوا على ممارستها لفترة طويلة حتى يتمكنوا من التميز فيها فلابد أن يكونوا شغوفين بها لذلك فإن هدفك النهائي لا ينبغي أن تصبح فقط واحد من المتداولين ولكن أن تجد الشغف للقيام بالتداول ان تجد ذلك الحب وتعيش وتتنفس هذا التداول (وليس المال) هذا هو طريق النجاح 
تقبل تحياتي أخي أبوطلال

----------


## mohamed salama 5

السلام عليكم  
اخى ابو ناصر  واحشنا والله يا اخى
 اتمنى تكون بكل الخير 
 اؤيدك رايئ ابو طلال فى ان اليورو حاليا فى موضع محير 
وعلى الرغم من الترجح المتذبذب الا انة اراة للشراء ايضا ولكن بعد اختراق منطقة العرض العلوية .
 فمن رايئ لا تبيع ولا تشترى حاليا الا عند ظهور برايس اكشن واضح عند منطقتى العرض والطلب
 الموضحين فى هذا الشارت .

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> هلا بك ومسهلا عد السيل  
> هو المستهدف عندي قوي  
> لكن مكان الدخول فعلا محير  
> اتمنى ان يكسر 1.12151 قبل الوصول للمستهدف  سيكون أجمل   
> لكن حاليا قد اجد مناسبا الدخول قريب من القاع عند السهم 1.13051 ليكون الوقف تحته .. خصوصا يوم الاربعاء اذاصار هذا الرقم تحت القناة الصاعدة  
> ما يؤرقني هو فترة الاعياد والاجازات هل ستشهد تسارع قبلها هذه السنة أم برود

  
ما عليك خوف يابوناصر  
لكن شف ردي رقم 1551 
الدولار هو من يحدد طريق اليورو  
لا ننسى ان الاثنين والثلاثاء موعد اقرار البريكسيت وممكن جدا السوق يتطرف ويتحرك عشوائي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t248462.html   
بالتوفيق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> من وجهه نظري أحد اهداف التداول هو "التحرر من قيود الوظيفة"
> والتحرر يأتي من كسب المال من التداول
> ولكي تكسب المال ينبغي أن تستمع بوقتك أثناء عملية التداول باللعبة ذاتها وبتحدي السوق   
> يجب أن تركز على عملية التداول وليس على المال فينبغي على المتداول أن يركز على عملية التداول الفعلية وليس على الأرباح والعائد المادي  
> فهؤلاء الذين يحققون الأرباح هم أولئك الذين يعشقون التداول وهم شغوفين به ويريدون أن يصبحوا الأفضل قدر المستطاع في حين أن المال قد يكون المحفز في البداية إلا أن الرابحون هؤلاء لابد وأن يحبوا مهنتهم التي اختاروها وأن يواظبوا على ممارستها لفترة طويلة حتى يتمكنوا من التميز فيها فلابد أن يكونوا شغوفين بها لذلك فإن هدفك النهائي لا ينبغي أن تصبح فقط واحد من المتداولين ولكن أن تجد الشغف للقيام بالتداول ان تجد ذلك الحب وتعيش وتتنفس هذا التداول (وليس المال) هذا هو طريق النجاح 
> تقبل تحياتي أخي أبوطلال

 
اتفق معك تماما اخ عادل لذلك وضعت في البايو مقولة بافيت المشهورة  (( اعمل ما تحب كي تحب ما تعمل )) 
كل التوفيق

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> السلام عليكم  
> اخى ابو ناصر  واحشنا والله يا اخى
>  اتمنى تكون بكل الخير 
>  اؤيدك رايئ ابو طلال فى ان اليورو حاليا فى موضع محير 
> وعلى الرغم من الترجح المتذبذب الا انة اراة للشراء ايضا ولكن بعد اختراق منطقة العرض العلوية .
>  فمن رايئ لا تبيع ولا تشترى حاليا الا عند ظهور برايس اكشن واضح عند منطقتى العرض والطلب
>  الموضحين فى هذا الشارت .  الملف المرفق 505040

 
معك 100 %

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> السلام عليكم  
> اخى ابو ناصر  واحشنا والله يا اخى
>  اتمنى تكون بكل الخير 
>  اؤيدك رايئ ابو طلال فى ان اليورو حاليا فى موضع محير 
> وعلى الرغم من الترجح المتذبذب الا انة اراة للشراء ايضا ولكن بعد اختراق منطقة العرض العلوية .
>  فمن رايئ لا تبيع ولا تشترى حاليا الا عند ظهور برايس اكشن واضح عند منطقتى العرض والطلب
>  الموضحين فى هذا الشارت .  الملف المرفق 505040

 يا اهلا ومرحبا بالطيب  
فعلا اتمنى ان يكسر 1.12151 قبل الوصول للمستهدف سيكون أجمل   

> لا ننسى ان الاثنين والثلاثاء موعد اقرار البريكسيت وممكن جدا السوق يتطرف ويتحرك عشوائي   
> بالتوفيق

 شكرا على التنبية ما كنت متابع الاخبار 
واخترت انا الاربعاء لأن لها علاقة بخط الترند .. لا اكثر   
طيب نرجع للحوار الأساس .. وهو الدولار اندكس  
نعم أتفق مع رؤية هبوطه .. لكن تصحيحيا (حاليا) حتى لو وصل الى 93  .. فلا زلت انتظر الهبوط العنيف من مشارف 100
مستهدف الموجة الحالية 65.66  ويغلق هذا الشهر فوق قمة 97.68    
ما ادري يمديه زمنيا  خلال هذا الشهر .. أو سيضطر أن يكون عرضي شهري 1 و 2  
والله اعلى وأعلم   
وشايف صيدة حلوة جدا ببيع النيوزلندي دولار الى0.65657...  لكن لم أحدد مكانها حاليا  
والدولار ين يستهدف 113.33

----------


## الأرستقراطي

ما شاء الله عليك ابوناصر كالعادة تحليل دقيق 
الف مبروك الاهداف

----------


## الأرستقراطي

عشاق الاصفر  
بيع فوري من 1245   
الستوب والهف كما في الشارت 
الريشو 2

----------


## الأرستقراطي

تخفيض الستوب الى 30 نقطة فقط

----------


## madra89

> عشاق الاصفر  
> بيع فوري من 1245   
> الستوب والهف كما في الشارت 
> الريشو 2

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## naser_naser

> عشاق الاصفر  
> بيع فوري من 1245   
> الستوب والهف كما في الشارت 
> الريشو 2

 اعتقد لن تكون هناك فرصه لبيعه قبل 1290 اي هبوط هو تصحيحي وفرصه للشراء

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> لكن حاليا قد اجد مناسبا الدخول قريب من القاع عند السهم 1.13051 ليكون الوقف تحته .. خصوصا يوم الاربعاء اذاصار هذا الرقم تحت القناة الصاعدة     الملف المرفق 505038

 اليوم الاربعاء 
ووالسعر في المكان المناسب  
----
واشعر ان النيوزلندي دولار استوى

----------


## naser_naser

> اعتقد لن تكون هناك فرصه لبيعه قبل 1290 اي هبوط هو تصحيحي وفرصه للشراء

 اعتذر يبدو ان تحليلي خطاء ونظرتك هي الصواب اخي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اعتذر يبدو ان تحليلي خطاء ونظرتك هي الصواب اخي

  
ولا يهمك يا صديقي كلنا نجتهد ونصيب احيانا ونخطئ احيانا 
الصفقة كما هي بستوب جدا خفيف على الذهب 30 نقطة فقط 
لو اغلق فوق 1247 افكر بالشراء    
---------  
شكرا لجميع المشاركات والمشاركين

----------


## الأرستقراطي

السعر محصور بين 1242 و 1247 
ساغلق الصفقة تعادل وانتظر كسر او اختراق

----------


## ArzaG

صاحبك صمد يا ابو طلال وبدء يستقوي  :Regular Smile: 
والله اعلم, الاسبوع الجاي دربه خضر

----------


## naser_naser

> صاحبك صمد يا ابو طلال وبدء يستقوي 
> والله اعلم, الاسبوع الجاي دربه خضر

 فعلا اخوي سعد من قبل 3 ايام واحنا صابرين عليه لغايه ما نشف ريقنا ولكنه بداء يستقوي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> صاحبك صمد يا ابو طلال وبدء يستقوي 
> والله اعلم, الاسبوع الجاي دربه خضر

 
الاسترالي راح يكون نجم 2019 اخوي ارزاق وراح يصعد كثير لكنه ممل ويحتاج الى صبر 
طفشني

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الذهب كسر 
ندخل بيع فورا 1242 ستوب كما هو 1248

----------


## naser_naser

> الذهب كسر 
> ندخل بيع فورا 1242 ستوب كما هو 1248

 اراك مصر علي البيع مره اخري ؟ لا حظ ارتباط الذهب مع الدولار وتذكر توصيتك علي شراء الاسترالي دولار قبل اربع او 5 ايام !!! 
ام هل الاسترالي سوف يصعد لقوه العمله منفرده ام بسبب ضعف بالدولار ؟؟؟

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اراك مصر علي البيع مره اخري ؟ لا حظ ارتباط الذهب مع الدولار وتذكر توصيتك علي شراء الاسترالي دولار قبل اربع او 5 ايام !!! 
> ام هل الاسترالي سوف يصعد لقوه العمله منفرده ام بسبب ضعف بالدولار ؟؟؟

 
الذهب في بعض الاحيان يمشي مع الدولار ولاحظ ان الدولار مرتفع والذهب مرتفع  
الاسابيع الماضية الدولار ينخفض والاسترالي ينخفض !! 
بالنسبة لي اذا عاكس الذهب الدولار فهذا قوة للصفقة وانا اتفقا فيوجد خلل 
الذهب بصمود 1247 هابط الى 1230 باذن الله  
مثل ما ذكرت قبل ايام لن افكر بالشراء الا اذا اخترق 1247

----------


## طاغور

> الذهب كسر 
> ندخل بيع فورا 1242 ستوب كما هو 1248

 السلام عليكم .. دخلت هذه الفرصة معاك ... والحمد لله اعطت ... شكرا لك ...

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> السلام عليكم .. دخلت هذه الفرصة معاك ... والحمد لله اعطت ... شكرا لك ...

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
الف مبروك وتقطعهم بالعافية

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الان 1234 
انصح باغلاق نصف العقود  
الباقي عند 1231 باذن الله 
تخفيض الستوب على الدخول

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الذهب يرتد والسعر الان 1238 
نبيع بالنصف الذي خرجنا منه  
لو اغلقنا الليلة تحت 1238 سنهبط الى 1225 باذن الله

----------


## أبو نـاصر

مساء الخير يا عسل   
الاسترالي دولار 
اقرب دعم له 0.69759  
وهي مكان شراء فولاذي والله اعلم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> مساء الخير يا عسل   
> الاسترالي دولار 
> اقرب دعم له 0.69759  
> وهي مكان شراء فولاذي والله اعلم

  
مساء النور يا قمر  
الدولار عجز عن كسر 9636 مثل ما نوهت في رد رقم 1551 والخروف هجيت منه تعادل  
ان كسر الدولار 9636 فهذا يعني هبوط الدولار سنتين قادم وبالتحديد 2019 - 2020 
ان عجز عن الكسر فلا مجال لشراء اي زوج امامه حاليا  
تحياتي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> قبل ما نحلل الاسترالي لازم نحلل الدولار نفسه ( وهو سبب دخولي الحقيقي على الاسترالي شراء ) 
> الدولار اغلق عند 96.59 وهي نقطة شبه مثالية لانها تحت الدعم 96.60 بنقطة واحدة فقط 
> لو كسرنا 96.36 نقول باي باي دولار سنتين قدام 
> والله اعلى واعلم    الملف المرفق 504993

   
تحليل الدولار الاسبوع الماضي ونشوف صمود 9636 وارتداده منها بقوة  رغم ان الاغلاق الاسبوعي نموذجي لكنه لا يكفي

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> مستهدف الموجة الحالية 65.66  ويغلق هذا الشهر فوق قمة 97.68    
> ما ادري يمديه زمنيا  خلال هذا الشهر .. أو سيضطر أن يكون عرضي شهري 1 و 2

   
ربما تتفق معي أن نقطة 96.36  قد أنهكها السعر هبوطا وصعودا  
مما جعلها تتحول الى مستوى أو منطقة وليست نقطة فقط 
---- 
استاذي الكريم  
بخصوص الاسترالي دولار  
وجة نظري أنه سيكمل هبوط قرابة 200 نقطة الى اقرب دعم معتبر كما في المشاركة 0.69759 ومنها يكون صيد معتبر بريشيو عالي باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> ربما تتفق معي أن نقطة 96.36  قد أنهكها السعر هبوطا وصعودا  
> مما جعلها تتحول الى مستوى أو منطقة وليست نقطة فقط 
> ---- 
> استاذي الكريم  
> بخصوص الاسترالي دولار  
> وجة نظري أنه سيكمل هبوط قرابة 200 نقطة الى اقرب دعم معتبر كما في المشاركة 0.69759 ومنها يكون صيد معتبر بريشيو عالي باذن الله

  
لكن فيه ضعف بزخم الهبوط ابوناصر 
انا افضل الابتعاد عنه حتى يتبين اتجاهه الصحيح

----------


## fxch

صباح الخير أبو طلال
توقعك للداو والذهب اذا مافي كلفة عليك .

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> صباح الخير أبو طلال
> توقعك للداو والذهب اذا مافي كلفة عليك .

  
صباح النور اخوي 
الداو لي سنة موقف شغل عليه لانه صار متطرف جدا 
الذهب معنا بيع من 1242 وتعزيز من 1238 
السعر الان 1237 وفوقها حبتين 
تقدر تدخل معنا فورا والستوب للكل 1244 واهداف 1227 - 1225 باذن الله

----------


## fxch

> صباح النور اخوي 
> الداو لي سنة موقف شغل عليه لانه صار متطرف جدا 
> الذهب معنا بيع من 1242 وتعزيز من 1238 
> السعر الان 1237 وفوقها حبتين 
> تقدر تدخل معنا فورا والستوب للكل 1244 واهداف 1227 - 1225 باذن الله

 جزاك الله خير
فعلا البعد عن الداو غنيمة اكل الأخضر واليابس والسبب ترمبو وكلامه .

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> جزاك الله خير
> فعلا البعد عن الداو غنيمة اكل الأخضر واليابس والسبب ترمبو وكلامه .

 الله يعوضك خير منه 
الداو مع فوز ترمب خدع الكل وكان سعره عند 18000 تقريبا  وهبط حوالي 1000 نقطة ثم ارتد 9000 نقطة !!! 
كيف الواحد يقدر يحلل او يشتغل عليه ؟ انا خسرت فيه كثير وهجيت بعدما تجاوز 21000   
الذهب حبيب وابن ناس وستوبنا محدود 50 - 70 نقطة بالكثير ونادرا ما يضرب والحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> صباح النور اخوي 
> الداو لي سنة موقف شغل عليه لانه صار متطرف جدا 
> الذهب معنا بيع من 1242 وتعزيز من 1238 
> السعر الان 1237 وفوقها حبتين 
> تقدر تدخل معنا فورا والستوب للكل 1244 واهداف 1227 - 1225 باذن الله

 
للأسف ضرب الستوب بالمللي لأن مكانه كان خطأ كما يظهر لي 
مع صمود 1247 نحن باذن الله هابطين الى 1225 
لن افكر بالشراء قبل اختراق 1247 
افضل ستوب هو 1248 
من ضرب لديه الستوب يدخل فورا ومن ستوبه لم يضرب يعدل الى 1248 
باذن الله الذهب سيهبط مع صمود 1247

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اخي ممكن تحليل للفرنك ين chfjpy

  ارى موجة خماسية مع نموذج علم استمراري للهبوط والله اعلم 
انتظر كسر الترند وادخل بيع والستوب القمة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> للأسف ضرب الستوب بالمللي لأن مكانه كان خطأ كما يظهر لي 
> مع صمود 1247 نحن باذن الله هابطين الى 1225 
> لن افكر بالشراء قبل اختراق 1247 
> افضل ستوب هو 1248 
> من ضرب لديه الستوب يدخل فورا ومن ستوبه لم يضرب يعدل الى 1248 
> باذن الله الذهب سيهبط مع صمود 1247

  
لا تزال 1247 صامدة منذ اسبوعين 
تقريب الستوب خطأ 
الذهب عمل شوتنج ثرو  وهدفها ايهام البائعين بان السعر سيرتفع وايضا ضرب ستوبات 
لن الجميع بالتاكيد وضع ستوبه فوق 1246 - 1247   
لازلت مع البيع حتى  اختراق واغلاق فوق 1247 
سيكون ستوبي الرقمي  فوق القمة 1250

----------


## الأرستقراطي

المنصات الاوربية كلها اعطت اغلاق واختراق لخط الترند 
من يصدق ؟ الله اعلم 
انا بالحياد حتى اشعار اخر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

هذا اهم عيوب الفوركس 
لا اغلاق موحد 
لا فوليوم
تجد موفنج 200 على منصة يختلف عن الاخرى
وهكذا

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> هذا اهم عيوب الفوركس 
> لا اغلاق موحد 
> لا فوليوم
> تجد موفنج 200 على منصة يختلف عن الاخرى
> وهكذا

 صدقني هي ميزة احيانا  
احدهما يسبق الآخر

----------


## mohamed salama 5

> هذا اهم عيوب الفوركس 
> لا اغلاق موحد 
> لا فوليوم
> تجد موفنج 200 على منصة يختلف عن الاخرى
> وهكذا

 
مساء الخير عليك يا ابو طلال وعلى كل متابعينك
مزعل نفسك الدنيا لسة بخير 
انا باستعمل FXDD وسعر الاغلاق فيها بيحترمة السعر جربها ومش هتندم 
ودى نظرتى للذهب وانا معاك فى البيع اذاسار وفق هذا السلوك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> مساء الخير عليك يا ابو طلال وعلى كل متابعينك
> مزعل نفسك الدنيا لسة بخير 
> انا باستعمل FXDD وسعر الاغلاق فيها بيحترمة السعر جربها ومش هتندم 
> ودى نظرتى للذهب وانا معاك فى البيع اذاسار وفق هذا السلوك

 
مساء الخير اخ محمد 
نعم انا اعتمد fxdd بالتحليل والشارت الماضي من تريدنق فيو 
هذا يعني باقي لنا تكة فوق لاكمال الخامسة ؟ اسمح لي بتعديل الشارت

----------


## زهير الماجد

صبحكم لله بالخير
هل منصة FXDD 
بتوقيت جرينتش

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> لا تزال 1247 صامدة منذ اسبوعين 
> تقريب الستوب خطأ 
> الذهب عمل شوتنج ثرو  وهدفها ايهام البائعين بان السعر سيرتفع وايضا ضرب ستوبات 
> لن الجميع بالتاكيد وضع ستوبه فوق 1246 - 1247   
> لازلت مع البيع حتى  اختراق واغلاق فوق 1247 
> سيكون ستوبي الرقمي  فوق القمة 1250

 اغلقنا بشمعة نموذجية 
نبيع 1245 وستوب فوق القمة 1250 
الهدف باذن الله تحت 1231 
الستوب 60 والهدف 150  نقطة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> صبحكم لله بالخير
> هل منصة FXDD 
> بتوقيت جرينتش

 صحيح لكني لا اكتفي بها واقارن مع 4 منصات اخرى 
الشارت السابق منصة AAA الاوروبية

----------


## mohamed salama 5

> مساء الخير اخ محمد 
> نعم انا اعتمد fxdd بالتحليل والشارت الماضي من تريدنق فيو 
> هذا يعني باقي لنا تكة فوق لاكمال الخامسة ؟ اسمح لي بتعديل الشارت

 
انا علمى بسيط باليوت 
ولكن ارى ان ترتيب الموجات صحيح والموجات المتوقعة الهابطة نعم هتكون تصحيحية 
مرتدة من مقاومة قوية على الاسبوعى واحتمال كبير عند التكة نشوف شمعة ابتلاعية هابطة على الاربع ساعات

----------


## أبو نـاصر

الذهب لو اعطى اختراق وهمي لمتوسط 200 ديلي (1253.14) فهي اشارته والله اعلم   
ان كنت تحب الباوند نيوزلندي فراقب 1.82755 قد يعجبك  للشراء 
---------- 
حتى المنصة التي اعتمدها في التحليل متوقفه الان ربما بسبب الاعياد

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الذهب لو اعطى اختراق وهمي لمتوسط 200 ديلي (1253.14) فهي اشارته والله اعلم   
> ان كنت تحب الباوند نيوزلندي فراقب 1.82755 قد يعجبك  للشراء 
> ---------- 
> حتى المنصة التي اعتمدها في التحليل متوقفه الان ربما بسبب الاعياد

 تقصد اشارته للبيع او الشراء - اتوقع اذا وهمي قصدك البيع  
ازواج الباوند والباوند كله حاذفه من المنصة 
ناقص قلق وهبال الانجليز ههه

----------


## أبو نـاصر

نعم يا غالي اشارة بيع  
اختراق وهمي لمتوسط 200 على اليومي  
ما يقلقني هو الاسبوعي واختراقه لمتوسط 200 ثم اعادة اختباره    
همسة : المنصة التي اعتمدها متوقفه .. واتابع من منصات بديله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

تمام ابوناصر وانا بطلع بخسارة 5 نقاط من الذهب واحاول اعوض بالخروف  
اشوف دايفي محترم 
للمتحفظين يمكن انتظار اختراق الترند الازرق  
الستوب لمن يدخل الان 7145 
هدف 120 ستوب تقريبا 35 
بالتوفيق

----------


## أبو نـاصر

الله يوفقنا واياك انا بايعه من امس .. وماسك مكانه ما تحرك
هدفي 35 نقطة من الان 0.71439 
وبايع الدولار كندي نفس الهدف تقريبا   

> استاذي الكريم  
> بخصوص الاسترالي دولار  
> وجة نظري أنه سيكمل هبوط قرابة 200 نقطة الى اقرب دعم معتبر كما في المشاركة 0.69759 ومنها يكون صيد معتبر بريشيو عالي باذن الله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الله يوفقنا واياك  
اتوقع ان هبوط الاسترالي انتهى افتراضيا والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## fxch

أتوقع ان الذهب متجه الي 1260 يابو طلال وانت ماهي نظرتك له

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> أتوقع ان الذهب متجه الي 1260 يابو طلال وانت ماهي نظرتك له

 صحيح بشرط اختراق 1250 والاغلاق فوقها  
 السعر سيكون محصور بين 1240 - 1250 حتى يأتي الانفجار

----------


## mohamed salama 5

> انا علمى بسيط باليوت 
> ولكن ارى ان ترتيب الموجات صحيح والموجات المتوقعة الهابطة نعم هتكون تصحيحية 
> مرتدة من مقاومة قوية على الاسبوعى واحتمال كبير عند التكة نشوف شمعة ابتلاعية هابطة على الاربع ساعات

 
التكة حدثت يا ابو طلال 
والشمعة الابتلاعية على الاربع ساعات

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> التكة حدثت يا ابو طلال 
> والشمعة الابتلاعية على الاربع ساعات

 
بالتوفيق يا غالي لكني ذكرت امس ان صمود 1244 يعني ضرب 1263

----------


## Yousifaction

> تمام ابوناصر وانا بطلع بخسارة 5 نقاط من الذهب واحاول اعوض بالخروف  
> اشوف دايفي محترم 
> للمتحفظين يمكن انتظار اختراق الترند الازرق  
> الستوب لمن يدخل الان 7145 
> هدف 120 ستوب تقريبا 35 
> بالتوفيق

 نموذج مخروطي جيد واعتقد ان السعر يحترمه 
وسوف يتبع الكسر الصاعد كما ذكرت واتفق معك في ذلك
تحياتي اخي الارستقراطي

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> نموذج مخروطي جيد واعتقد ان السعر يحترمه 
> وسوف يتبع الكسر الصاعد كما ذكرت واتفق معك في ذلك
> تحياتي اخي الارستقراطي

 دائما نتبع خط الاتجاه قليل العوائق  
كما قال جيسي ليفرمور

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> الذهب لو اعطى اختراق وهمي لمتوسط 200 ديلي (1253.14) فهي اشارته والله اعلم

 اعطى اختراق اشك ان يكون وهميا وسيكمل الى 1265.78

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> نموذج مخروطي جيد واعتقد ان السعر يحترمه 
> وسوف يتبع الكسر الصاعد كما ذكرت واتفق معك في ذلك
> تحياتي اخي الارستقراطي

 
باذن  الله يصمد 
السعر ينتظر قرار الفدرالي الساعة 10 
واحنا برضو ننتظر ههه 
كل الشكر عزيزي

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> اعطى اختراق اشك ان يكون وهميا وسيكمل الى 1265.78

 
الان اذا صمدت 1250 فالاختراق صحيح 
نشوف رأي الفدرالي بعد 3 ساعات

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> التكة حدثت يا ابو طلال 
> والشمعة الابتلاعية على الاربع ساعات

 
الف مبروك اخي محمد تحليلك كان سليم 100 %

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الداو ينهار 1000 نقطة في ساعة

----------


## ArzaG

> الف مبروك اخي محمد تحليلك كان سليم 100 %

 الاسترالي والذهب في مهب الريح
والمجنون والكيبل ماخذين ساتر
مسوين اللي على المدرج يتفرج  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الاسترالي والذهب في مهب الريح
> والمجنون والكيبل ماخذين ساتر
> مسوين اللي على المدرج يتفرج

 السوق تقلب مع قرار الفدرالي وبالاخير اخذ الاتجاه الصحيح 
الدولار في مهب الريح

----------


## الأرستقراطي

اليورو الان 1.1445  
نشتري ستوب 30 هدف 75 باذن الله

----------


## أحمد_الصالح

> اسأل نفسك :  
> لماذا يفضل كثير من المتداولين الدخول بالبيع اكثر من الشراء ؟ 
> الاحصائيات تقول ان 60 - 70 % من المتداولين يبحثون عن فرص البيع اكثر من بحثهم عن فرص الشراء  
> هل يعرف احد الإجابة ؟

 يبدوا راح علي الكثير في هذه الديوانية ، جاي بعد قراءة ما سبق اخي ابو طلال   
كاجابة على سؤالك ، انا شاطر بالشراء اكثر من البيع ، بقصد انه دائماً مراكز الشراء عندي من ادنى سعر بمعنى كلمة ادنى سعر  
اما البيع فدائماً متأخر ، واحيانا يفوتني القطار ، مش عارف وين المشكلة

----------


## اميرالمنتدى

النزول اسهل من الطلوع عشان هيك بحب البيع اكثر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> يبدوا راح علي الكثير في هذه الديوانية ، جاي بعد قراءة ما سبق اخي ابو طلال   
> كاجابة على سؤالك ، انا شاطر بالشراء اكثر من البيع ، بقصد انه دائماً مراكز الشراء عندي من ادنى سعر بمعنى كلمة ادنى سعر  
> اما البيع فدائماً متأخر ، واحيانا يفوتني القطار ، مش عارف وين المشكلة

 
هلا بك ابوصالح 
هذا يعني انك مع النخبة 30 % وهم القلة 
استمر بارك الله بك

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> النزول اسهل من الطلوع عشان هيك بحب البيع اكثر

 
وجهة نظر

----------


## الأرستقراطي

هنا مثلا اتجاه اليورو صاعد ومع ذلك احتاج 40 شمعة لتعويض هبوط شمعة واحدة - الاولى يسار 
و 12 شمعة لتعويض هبوط المربع الايمن  
رغم ان الاتجاه صاعد 
تعمدت وضع مثال على الاتجاه  الصاعد العاكس للشموع القوية الهابطة  
فعلا الهدم اسهل من البناء

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> هنا مثلا اتجاه اليورو صاعد ومع ذلك احتاج 40 شمعة لتعويض هبوط شمعة واحدة - الاولى يسار 
> و 12 شمعة لتعويض هبوط المربع الايمن  
> رغم ان الاتجاه صاعد 
> تعمدت وضع مثال على الاتجاه  الصاعد العاكس للشموع القوية الهابطة  
> فعلا الهدم اسهل من البناء

 هذا يعني ان الصعود تصحيحي في الفريم الاكبر 
والاتجاه الاكبر اما هابط أو عرضي  
ايهما اسرع صعود الصاروخ ام هبوطه ؟  
---
اليورو قطع نصف المشوار 
والدولار انديكس احترم منطقتك حتى الآن

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> نعم أتفق مع رؤية هبوطه .. لكن تصحيحيا (حاليا) حتى لو وصل الى 93  .. فلا زلت انتظر الهبوط العنيف من مشارف 100
> مستهدف الموجة الحالية 65.66  ويغلق هذا الشهر فوق قمة 97.68     ما ادري يمديه زمنيا  خلال هذا الشهر .. أو سيضطر أن يكون عرضي شهري 1 و 2  
> والله اعلى وأعلم

 اشعر ان اليوم يوم مفصلي 
فما فيه وقت كافي من أجل تحسين الاغلاق السنوي   
هل تتفق معي ؟   

> اعطى اختراق اشك ان يكون وهميا وسيكمل الى 1265.78

 الان طابت وحان قطافها    

> مساء الخير يا عسل   
> الاسترالي دولار 
> اقرب دعم له 0.69759  
> وهي مكان شراء فولاذي والله اعلم

 ان لم يصل اليوم 120 نقطة هبوط اضافيه فلن اشتري بسبب فترة الاجازات قد يكون هناك ضعف سيولة  
حيث يفترض النزول السريع والصعود مثلها

----------


## الأرستقراطي

حبيب قلبي ابوناصر اعتذر عن تأخري بالرد 
الموضوع  رجع ورى  وانا انشغلت بصفقة الخروف 
فعلا الخروف هبط مثل ما توقعت انت واقترب من المنطقة الفولاذية 
تحياتي يا صديقي

----------


## Mr.Forex7

متابع

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الذهب الان 1281.50 نبيع مع ستوب 75 نقطة وهدف 150 باذن الله 
الليلة تغلق الاسواق ولا تداول غدا وبعد غد فيرجى الحذر 
ممكن السوق يتحرك خبط عشواء حتى منتصف الاربعاء  
لو وصلنا 1270 قبل اغلاق الليلة نغلق العقود

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> يسعد مساك يا ابو طلال  
> منين نصيده يا حلو   الملف المرفق 505031

 لعلي اجد بيع الآن

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> لعلي اجد بيع الآن

 
الله يوفقك ابوناصر 
لعلي اجد ترك المنتدى افضل

----------


## mahmoud0711

> الله يوفقك ابوناصر 
> لعلي اجد ترك المنتدى افضل

 *ما نستغنى عنك يا غالى انت اخ عزيز و غالى و علامة مضيئة فى المنتدى 
لعلك تحتاج الى استراحة قصيرة و تعود اكثر تألقا  
تقبل تحياتى و دعواتى بالتوفيق وراحة البال*

----------


## أبو نـاصر

> نعم أتفق مع رؤية هبوطه .. لكن تصحيحيا (حاليا) حتى لو وصل الى 93  .. فلا زلت انتظر الهبوط العنيف من مشارف 100
> مستهدف الموجة الحالية 65.66  ويغلق هذا الشهر فوق قمة 97.68    
> ما ادري يمديه زمنيا  خلال هذا الشهر .. أو سيضطر أن يكون عرضي شهري 1 و 2  
> والله اعلى وأعلم

 ربما حان وقت الصعود

----------


## الأرستقراطي

آخر صيحات الهبل والاستغفال 
توصية ستوب 700 هدف 30   :Yikes3:   
وجدتها في قناة تيليقرام شهيرة  
شكل صاحبنا ناوي يتعلم الحلاقة على رؤوس التابعين

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الذهب معنا بيع من 1316 مذكور في موضوع آخر انقله هنا

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> توصية ستوب 700 هدف 30

 23 توصية ناجحة يمسحها خسارة واحدة فقط
ابداع جديد

----------


## KARKOR

> آخر صيحات الهبل والاستغفال 
> توصية ستوب 700 هدف 30    
> وجدتها في قناة تيليقرام شهيرة  
> شكل صاحبنا ناوي يتعلم الحلاقة على رؤوس التابعين

 اكيد الاستوب هيضرب منه
لان الاستوب المفروض يبقي 701 نقطة
كده تبقي معقولة  :012:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> 23 توصية ناجحة يمسحها خسارة واحدة فقط
> ابداع جديد

  

> اكيد الاستوب هيضرب منه
> لان الاستوب المفروض يبقي 701 نقطة
> كده تبقي معقولة

 
كله كلام فاضي وضحك على المتابعين وللاسف الناس ما تعرف مسحوين او اغبياء

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الذهب معنا بيع من 1316 مذكور في موضوع آخر انقله هنا

 
الان نغلق عند  1304 ربح 120  نقطة بيضاء والحمد لله

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> الذهب معنا بيع من 1316 مذكور في موضوع آخر انقله هنا

 
لو صبر القاتل على المقتول كان مات لحاله  :Boxing:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الذهب لو اغلق شمعة 4 ساعات فوق 1283 نستعد للدخول  
جهزوا السكاكين

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الان 1275 نرمي اول كتيبة انتحارية شراء 
ستوب 1270

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الان 1280 
اسرع 50 نقطة والحمد لله 
نغلق وان عاد عدنا  :Boxing:

----------


## الأرستقراطي

مثل ما ذكرت سابقا في هذا الموضوع الهام 
الجمعة عاكسة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t249878.html

----------


## الأرستقراطي

السعر الان 1281 بالسبريد 
متوقع ان نزور 1292 ثم 1299 باذن الله 
الستوب  40 نقطة فقط  
الاتجاه ثيراني متصاعد 
اليوم خبر الفائدة الامريكية 9 مساء توقيت مكة المكرمة

----------


## الأرستقراطي

الذهب وصل 1287 مع تثبيت الفائدة ثم انهار  وضرب ستوب 40 مع المؤتمر الصحفي 
فاتني ان ارفع الستوب للتعادل بعد الصعود لأني كنت برا الشاشة 
سن توب 40

----------


## عبدالعزيزمحمد

من اجمل ماقرأت من تحليلات تعبر عن مجتهد وعلم بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الأرستقراطي

> من اجمل ماقرأت من تحليلات تعبر عن مجتهد وعلم بارك الله فيكم

  
تسلم يا غالي وبارك الله بك وبمرورك العطر

----------


## hassan5041

اتمنى ان يتم رفع الأيقاف عن اخونا الأرستقراطي, رجل اثرى المنتدى بمواضيع جميله لماذا لا يكون الأيقاف مؤقتاً؟

----------


## hassan5041

بإمكان المشرفين حذف اي ردود سيئة بدلاً من الأيقاف 
احنا هنا في منتدى نكتب بأيدينا ولا نعرف بعض حتى يتم ايقاف الأعضاء وكأنهم ارتكبوا جرم على ارض الواقع وتمت محاكمتهم

----------


## hassan5041

للرفع مجددآ

----------

